# (Not 18+ Version) Ask A Female Anything



## mezzoforte

--
Note: I have changed the name of both versions of the "Ask A Female Anything" thread to differentiate between them, as there were some people who weren't sure which thread they were posting in.

This thread is for all ages, and needs to be kept PG/"safe for work".

Non-PG/NSFW questions can be posted in the 18+ version, found here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f321/ask-a-female-anything-1197849/

Requests for access to the 18+ forum can be posted here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f329/

These are the rules you will need to read before making a request:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/18-forum-1205897/


----------



## Marko3

hmmm... how many of you girls play videogames... percentually?
And what more, consoles or PC?

Thank u..


----------



## riderless

What time of the month is it?


----------



## crimeclub

When girls poop- ...I mean, visit the 'rainbow receptacle seat', do they all turn on the faucet during or is it just the girls I've dated? Even long-term, like 3 years in and the faucet was still utilized.


----------



## riderless

Are you proud of your figure?


----------



## riderless

Do you ..... on first dates?


----------



## Shameful

crimeclub said:


> When girls poop- ...I mean, visit the 'rainbow receptacle seat', do they all turn on the faucet during or is it just the girls I've dated? Even long-term, like 3 years in and the faucet was still utilized.


Do people do that to stop people outside from hearing you? I want to stop myself from hearing other people outside the bathroom. If you don't want to waste water then install one of those fans that make a lot of noise.


----------



## Dre12

When you said that you play the flute: was that a euphemism?


----------



## riderless

Do you play Sudoku on first dates?


----------



## riderless

How many times is too many?

(playing Sudoku I mean)


----------



## riderless

Can I ask a personal question?


----------



## riderless

What are you better at: sudoku or cryptic crosswords?


----------



## diamondheart89

PC games, and yes I turn the faucet on. Shh, it's a secret.


----------



## crimeclub

Shameful said:


> Do people do that to stop people outside from hearing you? I want to stop myself from hearing other people outside the bathroom. If you don't want to waste water then install one of those fans that make a lot of noise.


Yeah to block out the sound. Like I get it during the beginning stages of dating, but after a few months it's game-on as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mezzoforte

Marko3 said:


> hmmm... how many of you girls play videogames... percentually?
> And what more, consoles or PC?
> 
> Thank u..


I prefer consoles (ps2, ps3). But I also play PC games I get from Steam.



crimeclub said:


> When girls poop- ...I mean, visit the 'rainbow receptacle seat', do they all turn on the faucet during or is it just the girls I've dated? Even long-term, like 3 years in and the faucet was still utilized.


:lol My roommate last year used to run the shower when she pooped. I don't turn on either during lol.



riderless said:


> What time of the month is it?









riderless said:


> Are you proud of your figure?


Yes, although I know it's not everyone's cup of tea. 



Dre12 said:


> When you said that you play the flute: was that a euphemism?


No! :lol


----------



## Ape in space

How does one gain access to your kind? Please provide a step-by-step algorithm for obtaining the female.


----------



## riderless

How can I best please you?

(I tend to be a people pleaser, by the way)


----------



## crimeclub

^You could technically be her dads age right? lol :b


----------



## AllToAll

riderless said:


> What time of the month is it?


It's the 10th.





Ape in space said:


> How does one gain access to your kind? Please provide a step-by-step algorithm for obtaining the female.


Have you seen the film _The Wicker Man_ with Nicholas Cage? If you haven't, then just skip to the end.


----------



## Marko3

Ape in space said:


> How does one gain access to your kind? Please provide a step-by-step algorithm for obtaining the female.


:rofl


----------



## Putin

How can I get a member of your kind to love me?


----------



## diamondheart89

Step 1: Bake us cookies once a month


----------



## Cenarius

Are you aliens?


----------



## zonebox

What is the deal with nick nacks? I know not all girls are fascinated with them, but for those of you who are.. why do they bring you so much joy? My mother is a fanatic, and so many of the houses I go to for work have them all over the place.

I imagine they make cleaning a real pita, and they are always getting in the way :lol Plus they can get really expensive.


----------



## tbyrfan

Mostly troll posts...figures


----------



## spititout

Why do you even wanna **** guys?


----------



## spititout

******


----------



## spititout

*pfhuck?


----------



## Shameful

spititout said:


> Why do you even wanna **** guys?


Because they're cute :b


----------



## brooke_brigham

spititout said:


> Why do you even wanna **** guys?


why not??


----------



## Morpheus

Do girls actually do the things in this article: http://thoughtcatalog.com/chelsea-f...hings-that-all-women-have-done-at-least-once/ ?


----------



## zomgz

How many girls can a girl girl if a girl could girl girl?


----------



## M0rbid

Are you pantyless with your dress on?


----------



## lisbeth

riderless said:


> What time of the month is it?


My period is due in thirteen days. You are welcome.



crimeclub said:


> When girls poop- ...I mean, visit the 'rainbow receptacle seat', do they all turn on the faucet during or is it just the girls I've dated? Even long-term, like 3 years in and the faucet was still utilized.


I have never done this in my life. I can't believe that people do. Wasting that much water would be so expensive.



Morpheus said:


> Do girls actually do the things in this article: http://thoughtcatalog.com/chelsea-f...hings-that-all-women-have-done-at-least-once/ ?


I've done fifteen of them.



M0rbid said:


> Are you pantyless with your dress on?


Given that it only takes one gust of wind for a skirt to lift up, what do you think?


----------



## Shameful

Morpheus said:


> Do girls actually do the things in this article: http://thoughtcatalog.com/chelsea-f...hings-that-all-women-have-done-at-least-once/ ?


#2 is very smart.

I do #19 all the ****ing time.


----------



## McFly

This is the best thread so far.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Morpheus said:


> Do girls actually do the things in this article: http://thoughtcatalog.com/chelsea-f...hings-that-all-women-have-done-at-least-once/ ?


I've done 4, 7, 14, 15 (but no torrent,) 21, 22, before. I do 27 but only in the bathroom/private.


----------



## McFly

Tampons or maxipads?


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Ever sneezed on a nun?


----------



## Frostbite

How many times per day?


----------



## McFly

Do you dye your hair?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

George McFly said:


> Do you dye your hair?


Yeah, unnatural colours mostly, but I've stopped doing it recently so it's just a bunch of washed out shades of blond and brown.


----------



## diamondheart89

George McFly said:


> Tampons or maxipads?


Tampons


TicklemeRingo said:


> Ever sneezed on a nun?


Yes


Frostbite said:


> How many times per day?


9


George McFly said:


> Do you dye your hair?


once, from black to reddish


----------



## Daveyboy

If I asked you to wear my Mom's clothes would you think it's kinda Hot????


----------



## McFly

How many pairs of shoes do you own? And do you have any fancy ones you've never worn?


----------



## Neo1234

does having a good laugh with a guy turn you on?


----------



## Cheesecake

What's your favourite cereal?


----------



## Milco

Favourite female comedian?


----------



## McFly

This has turned into a sausage fest.


----------



## TenYears

I doubt this will get answered, but...ever fantasized about sex with another woman? How often? Ever *seriously* wanted to?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Milco said:


> Favourite female comedian?


Shappi Khorsandi:






I also love Aubrey Plaza if she can count, but more because of how her characters are always like:


----------



## Noca

Why so many pairs of shoes and why so many pursues and handbags?


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Should I keep talking to my crush? She always smiles when she sees me and doesn't mind talking to me at all.


----------



## Shameful

Milco said:


> Favourite female comedian?


Right now it's Amy Schumer.


----------



## xxtokyoxx

Captain Crunch



Cheesecake said:


> What's your favourite cereal?


----------



## mezzoforte

Persephone The Dread said:


> I also love Aubrey Plaza if she can count, but more because of how her characters are always like:


:yes



TenYears said:


> I doubt this will get answered, but...ever fantasized about sex with another woman? How often? Ever *seriously* wanted to?


Well I'm bi, so yes lol. But I don't fantasize about _myself _having sex with people very often, even with guys, so: rarely. (I mostly fantasize about other people having sex) And idk if I'd seriously want to. Casual sex with either gender would be uncomfortable for me, due to my anxiety & insecurities and I don't think I'd be interested in pursuing a serious relationship with a girl.



George McFly said:


> How many pairs of shoes do you own? And do you have any fancy ones you've never worn?


A lot, not sure. I have some I never really wear, but they're not fancy. My boyfriend says I need to get more heels. :lol



George McFly said:


> Tampons or maxipads?


Pads. I've tried using tampons a few times and couldn't get them up there lol. 



Cheesecake said:


> What's your favourite cereal?


I don't really eat cereal anymore. (Ramen for breakfast all day, 'errday! :b) I used to love Cap'n Crunch when I was younger though.


----------



## TenYears

mezzoforte said:


> Well I'm bi, so yes lol.


Ahhhh, my bad lol :b



mezzoforte said:


> But I don't fantasize about _myself _having sex with people very often, even with guys, so: rarely. (I mostly fantasize about other people having sex) And idk if I'd seriously want to. Casual sex with either gender would be uncomfortable for me, due to my anxiety & insecurities and I don't think I'd be interested in pursuing a serious relationship with a girl.


I just...almost every gf I've had has told me that she fantasizes about messing around with or sex with another woman. And I saw something on the internetz yesterday, saying that almost every woman fantasizes about it. And you know if it's on the internet it has to be true, so...haha, anyway it just had my curiosity up. You know, how many women think about it. Maybe I should ask every single female SAS member


----------



## vintagerocket

x


----------



## vintagerocket

Frostbite said:


> How many times per day?


0-7. i think you know.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TenYears said:


> I doubt this will get answered, but...ever fantasized about sex with another woman? How often? Ever *seriously* wanted to?


I fantasise about other women sexually, but only when they're with a guy at the same time. Actually, I've probably thought about two women before in passing as well, but not seriously. Not me having sex with them though. I rarely fantasise about me having sex period actually like Mezzoforte said.

But also... This is supposed to go in 18+ really lol..


----------



## Cenarius

What are your reasons for not hooking up with a guy? (other than just not wanting to)


----------



## mezzoforte

Cenarius said:


> What are your reasons for not hooking up with a guy? (other than just not wanting to)


SA, insecurities, the desire for something serious and having too much pride to settle for less than what I truly want.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cenarius said:


> What are your reasons for not hooking up with a guy? (other than just not wanting to)


I don't really think I could enjoy sex without some kind of emotional connection. I suppose friends with benefits could work for me in theory but I wouldn't do that, because I'd just end up developing feelings for them, I know I couldn't compartmentalise properly in this situation.

One night stands just seem kind of crappy from a women's perspective to me in general. You're not really going to know what the other person likes and they won't know what you like. Seems like a lot of effort for no reason to me lol, unless you just _really_ like any sex you can get.


----------



## TenYears

vintagerocket said:


> not so much fantasized about as a general curiosity. i consider myself straight, have had thoughts about having sex with a woman, what it would be like, but it feels differently than when i have thoughts about having sex with men. i really enjoy the female body, but looking at a naked woman turns me on because it is both erotic and because i can identify with the body in some way (obviously this varies with the image) - and recall the feeling of being naked, about to be intimate with someone...
> 
> all in all, men preoccupy my thoughts sexually. but i'm attracted to women and people who have other gender identities on another level, not quite sexual, i'm not sure the word to use.


 Hmmm...thanks for that. I'm not sure what words I'd use to describe that either. More than curiosity, but different than the turn-on you get when thinking about men. I was just wondering how many women do it. Most of my gfs have done it. I'll never know, I guess it's safe to say most women might. Maybe some questions are just better off not being asked lol


----------



## TenYears

Persephone The Dread said:


> I fantasise about other women sexually, but only when they're with a guy at the same time. Actually, I've probably thought about two women before in passing as well, but not seriously. Not me having sex with them though. I rarely fantasise about me having sex period actually like Mezzoforte said.
> 
> But also... This is supposed to go in 18+ really lol..


Thanks, I'm taking notes with all the responses. J/k. :b Yeah, you're right I always forget to censor myself, this is sposed to be 18+ I think.


----------



## komorikun

crimeclub said:


> When girls poop- ...I mean, visit the 'rainbow receptacle seat', do they all turn on the faucet during or is it just the girls I've dated? Even long-term, like 3 years in and the faucet was still utilized.


Only an issue if they live in a teeny tiny studio. I lived in one and I had to tell my 1st bf to leave the apartment so I could crap. In a normal apartment the faucet is not necessary.



George McFly said:


> Tampons or maxipads?


Tampons or tissupons.



George McFly said:


> Do you dye your hair?


Yes, for basically most of my adult life.



Cheesecake said:


> What's your favourite cereal?


Granola.



Noca said:


> Why so many pairs of shoes and why so many pursues and handbags?


I have one big backpack, which is what I use 98% of time. I also have one purse and one shoulder bag. Shoes...I have to count. 2 pairs of new sneakers, 1 pair of vans, 1 pair of sandals, 1 pair of ipanema flip-flops, a couple pair of heels that I never wear, 1 pair of winter boots, and 1 pair of ballet flats or something.

So 9 or 10 pairs maybe.


----------



## komorikun

TigerWScarf said:


> If you really like some guy but come to believe a future with them is not possible, would you lie about becoming involved with someone else to drive him away?


Well, one time I brought this guy to my crappy shared apartment. He was cute and had a nice penis. We fooled around a bit but no sex and no orgasms for anyone. But something was funny about his smile. I asked him to open his mouth and he refused. I think maybe his teeth were all rotten. So I got him to leave....but he came back a week later while I was out....with a flower and he was sitting there talking to my numerous roommates. I was like OMG!! I hadn't even given him my number.

I told him I had a bf (which I sort of did in a far away place but not really, was basically over). That got rid of him.


----------



## McFly

Have you ever been cheated on?


----------



## coeur_brise

Ape in space said:


> How does one gain access to your kind? Please provide a step-by-step algorithm for obtaining the female.


Step 1. Shift from beta male consciousness into neutral consciousness, which neither beta nor alpha, k maybe a few similarities to alpha but not much. Step 2. Calm down. Step 3. Treat them like they are not the White House and neither the president of the United States. Step 4. Make them laugh. Step 5. Calm down. Repeat steps 4 and 5 until girl decides to either accept or reject. Additional step should all else fail: find like-minded girl, same temperate, intelligence level, interest, and then beat your chest like an ape.

I should stop talking.. shouldn't I.


----------



## Thedood

If you're dating a guy and he did something that bothered you but he doesn't quite realize that he did. (because he's oblivious to it for whatever reason) Do you usually not confront him directly about it in hopes that he comes to the realization that you're upset because of something he did on his own? Or do you take a more direct approach and tell him straight up that you are upset because of something he did? 

I know this question is tricky because it sort of depends on the severity of what the guy did. Let's say it's not a major thing but something that really irked you.

I only ask because alot of the women I have come in contact with are very cryptic about these kinds of things and they want me to sort of figure out that they're upset on my own as if it's some sort of riddle I have to figure out. I wish more women (and just people in general) would just directly communicate things more.

edit: I come in peace! I mean no offense to anyone.


----------



## McFly

Thedood said:


> I only ask because alot of the women I have come in contact with are very cryptic about these kinds of things and they want me to sort of figure out that they're upset on my own as if it's some sort of riddle I have to figure out. I wish more women (and just people in general) would just directly communicate things more.


Yes, why do you girls torture us guys like that?


----------



## Shameful

Thedood said:


> If you're dating a guy and he did something that bothered you but he doesn't quite realize that he did. (because he's oblivious to it for whatever reason) Do you usually not confront him directly about it in hopes that he comes to the realization that you're upset because of something he did on his own? Or do you take a more direct approach and tell him straight up that you are upset because of something he did?
> 
> I know this question is tricky because it sort of depends on the severity of what the guy did. Let's say it's not a major thing but something that really irked you.
> 
> I only ask because alot of the women I have come in contact with are very cryptic about these kinds of things and they want me to sort of figure out that they're upset on my own as if it's some sort of riddle I have to figure out. I wish more women (and just people in general) would just directly communicate things more.
> 
> edit: I come in peace! I mean no offense to anyone.


Naaaaaah ya got it all wrong. It's just fear of confrontation. Maybe you'll figure it out and make it right without me having to risk seeming like a nagging *****. I want to be a cool gf.


----------



## Thedood

Shameful said:


> Naaaaaah ya got it all wrong. It's just fear of confrontation. Maybe you'll figure it out and make it right without me having to risk seeming like a nagging *****. I want to be a cool gf.


I get that, I really do. But the problem is that there is an inevitable confrontation anyway because I couldn't crack the code and figure out why you're mad! So it turns into an argument anyway.

Seriously, if you (as in women in general) just sat down with me and calmly told me (not flip out and throw **** at me because then you would lose "cool gf" status, lol) whatever it was that I did that bugged you, I would apologize and not do it again. It's so much better than hoping that I figure it out on my own and I don't (because sometimes us guys are just oblivious dip****s) and you hold in that resentment towards me about it.

I'm not generalizing all women, but I have experienced alot of this. And I am a very perceptive person that usually tries very hard to not upset anyone.


----------



## mezzoforte

Thedood said:


> If you're dating a guy and he did something that bothered you but he doesn't quite realize that he did. (because he's oblivious to it for whatever reason) Do you usually not confront him directly about it in hopes that he comes to the realization that you're upset because of something he did on his own? Or do you take a more direct approach and tell him straight up that you are upset because of something he did?
> 
> I know this question is tricky because it sort of depends on the severity of what the guy did. Let's say it's not a major thing but something that really irked you.
> 
> I only ask because alot of the women I have come in contact with are very cryptic about these kinds of things and they want me to sort of figure out that they're upset on my own as if it's some sort of riddle I have to figure out. I wish more women (and just people in general) would just directly communicate things more.
> 
> edit: I come in peace! I mean no offense to anyone.


I always confront directly, and find it annoying when people get passive agressive or give the silent treatment when something is bothering them.


----------



## Thedood

mezzoforte said:


> I always confront directly, and find it annoying when people get passive agressive or give the silent treatment when something is bothering them.


So much this!:clap


----------



## McFly

Have you ever asked a guy for his number or asked him out for a date?
What was the worst date you had?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Why do girls like touching other girls?


----------



## Nick Attwell

zomgz said:


> How many girls can a girl girl if a girl could girl girl?


Probably ten :b


----------



## Shameful

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why do girls like touching other girls?


Humans are social animals and like to touch each other. It's weird that guys don't.


----------



## riderless

why did some girls laugh at my inept social awkwardness and inappropriate behaviour?

(I'll answer it for you)
Because I deserved it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why do girls like touching other girls?


I don't. But I think it has something to do with women being more 'maternal' and caring or something. Plus guys are discouraged from doing that from a young age and women/girls aren't.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*How do you know the difference between girls congregating at bars and restaurants
for the purpose of having fun vs finding guys?

Girls typically hang in groups.
A lot of times they have girls night outs, but is that strictly for catching-up purposes or
do they lower their guard (so to speak) for guys that may make a move on them*


----------



## AllToAll

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why do girls like touching other girls?


I personally don't, but it's mainly a social construction. Men in other countries (Turkey, South Korea, for example) tend to be more physical with one another than in Western countries (walk arm in arm, kiss, hug, etc.).

It's just more socially acceptable for women to touch one another because we're seen as caring/nurturing, whereas men could be seen as homosexuals (not that I think that's a bad thing, but as a society there are negative connotations to that).


----------



## Dre12

What always baffled me about women is how they make friends so quickly and the friendship seems so tactile and intense. Then 'POOF' the friendship is over and they seem to hate each other.

Why is that?


----------



## gunner21

Why are women bags and purses so damn expensive? Are they made of gold? What's so special about jewellery? Does chocolate taste different for women?


----------



## peyandkeele

What do guys (whether attractive, not attractive, nice, douche bag, etc)do that make you consider dating them. Like what general qualities must a guy show, and what does he need to do/show you, if you are to consider dating him.

And question 2. whenver you meet a new guy friend who is slightly to insanely attractive do you ever consider(even if just for a moment) what it would be like to date him, or think about dating him. or do you just think of most guys you meet as friends and nothing more until the guy shows you he can/wants to be more.


----------



## boas

Will you marry me? Might as well ask.


----------



## Shameful

peyandkeele said:


> What do guys (whether attractive, not attractive, nice, douche bag, etc)do that make you consider dating them. Like what general qualities must a guy show, and what does he need to do/show you, if you are to consider dating him.
> 
> And question 2. whenver you meet a new guy friend who is slightly to insanely attractive do you ever consider(even if just for a moment) what it would be like to date him, or think about dating him. or do you just think of most guys you meet as friends and nothing more until the guy shows you he can/wants to be more.


He has to be physically attractive and not be creepy. That's all. I don't know how most girls think, but for me, I never think about dating guys, I think about ****ing them. I don't see a guy and think "I want to have dinner and go for a walk with him" lol I think I want to touch him, I want my hands on him. Everything else can come later, as we're dating, and will determine whether we keep dating or not, but to get me to consider dating him? Sexy + not creepy.

I think that should answer the second question too.


----------



## McFly

Shameful said:


> He has to be physically attractive and not be creepy. That's all. I don't know how most girls think, but for me, I never think about dating guys, I think about ****ing them. I don't see a guy and think "I want to have dinner and go for a walk with him" lol I think I want to touch him, I want my hands on him. Everything else can come later, as we're dating, and will determine whether we keep dating or not, but to get me to consider dating him? Sexy + not creepy.
> 
> I think that should answer the second question too.


You should change your status to sex kitten.


----------



## Shameful

George McFly said:


> You should change your status to sex kitten.


----------



## McFly

Shameful said:


>


----------



## scott83

Dre12 said:


> What always baffled me about women is how they make friends so quickly and the friendship seems so tactile and intense. Then 'POOF' the friendship is over and they seem to hate each other.
> 
> Why is that?


I have noticed that too, can only reason that it's because a lot of them are quite false with one another and secretly hate each other anyway or perhaps women are more emotional so they take things to heart whereas men will are less likely to dwell on it.

I've seen my girlfriend ***** about a close friend for ignoring her etc and then the friends messages her after like 2 weeks and they're best buddies again! :sus


----------



## Shameful

Dre12 said:


> What always baffled me about women is how they make friends so quickly and the friendship seems so tactile and intense. Then 'POOF' the friendship is over and they seem to hate each other.
> 
> Why is that?





scott83 said:


> I have noticed that too, can only reason that it's because a lot of them are quite false with one another and secretly hate each other anyway or perhaps women are more emotional so they take things to heart whereas men will are less likely to dwell on it.
> 
> I've seen my girlfriend ***** about a close friend for ignoring her etc and then the friends messages her after like 2 weeks and they're best buddies again! :sus


Sometimes I wonder if guys have true friendships. What do you guys even talk about when you hang out?


----------



## roats44862

boas said:


> Will you marry me? Might as well ask.


I thought you'd never ask!


----------



## Marko3

AllToAll said:


> It's just more socially acceptable for women to touch one another because we're seen as caring/nurturing, whereas men could be seen as homosexuals (not that I think that's a bad thing, but as a society there are negative connotations to that).


tru dat


----------



## Marko3

why do girls flirt each other in skype groups although you're straight ?


----------



## boas

Sunset Seeker said:


> I thought you'd never ask!


Alright, cool. We'll probably stay engaged for a little while if that's OK - money is pretty tight. Do you like awkward conversation?


----------



## scott83

Shameful said:


> Sometimes I wonder if guys have true friendships. What do you guys even talk about when you hang out?


I think some do. In my experience they tend to take the piss out of one another or talk about cars, sport and women they would like to bed.


----------



## komorikun

*What do guys (whether attractive, not attractive, nice, douche bag, etc)do that make you consider dating them. Like what general qualities must a guy show, and what does he need to do/show you, if you are to consider dating him.
*

He must be into me and have sufficient free time. Meeting once a week is not enough. Can't be crazy. Must drink alcohol. Can't be religious. Can't be flirty with other women.

*And question 2. whenver you meet a new guy friend who is slightly to insanely attractive do you ever consider(even if just for a moment) what it would be like to date him, or think about dating him. or do you just think of most guys you meet as friends and nothing more until the guy shows you he can/wants to be more.
*

If he is very attractive I will think about what it would be like to kiss/touch/bang him. I won't show it though, unless he shows _he's_ interested. I assume they think I'm unattractive until proven otherwise.


----------



## zomgz

Question for the ladies: What brand of makeup do you wear or like the most?


----------



## zonebox

Would you agree men and women are more alike, than they are different. Outside of gender roles placed on us by society, and of course, physical appearance.. I have not noticed very many significant differences.

Oh.. and the nick-nacks.. no one addressed that...did I go to far with the question :lol


----------



## roats44862

boas said:


> Alright, cool. We'll probably stay engaged for a little while if that's OK - money is pretty tight. Do you like awkward conversation?


that's cool, I love awkward conversation, can't get enough of it!



Marko3 said:


> why do girls flirt each other in skype groups although you're straight ?


I honestly don't know, Marko, maybe we all subconsciously want a bit of the vajayjay


----------



## Cenarius

How strong should a guy shake your hand? Does that factor into how attractive you think he is?


----------



## lisbeth

zomgz said:


> Question for the ladies: What brand of makeup do you wear or like the most?


I have a disproportionate amount of Rimmel cosmetics. I like Revlon best for lip products, though, and Max Factor False Lash Effect is the best mascara I've ever tried. I only buy cheap makeup really.


----------



## tbyrfan

zonebox said:


> Would you agree men and women are more alike, than they are different.


Yes.


----------



## zomgz

Cenarius said:


> How strong should a guy shake your hand? Does that factor into how attractive you think he is?


Please not very hard at all. Like, hand shakes are totally a guy thing. If you're just casually meeting a girl and want to shake their hand, don't grip hard at all.


----------



## Violet Romantic

Cenarius said:


> How strong should a guy shake your hand? Does that factor into how attractive you think he is?


I've never thought about it, but I guess it does make a difference in how _quickly_ I become attracted to someone. There are two types of handshakes that would make someone more attractive on my eyes:

1. Firm (but not hand-crushing) and brief. It seems confident, and I am likely to initially trust someone who shakes my hand this way.

2. Gentle (more of a hand-hold than a handshake) while smiling and maintaining eye contact. It's charming and likely to make my heart flutter.

I would advise people to use number two with caution, as it can also come off as creepy coming from anyone who is just generally creepy. But if you're not creepy, then go for it. :lol


----------



## TenYears

Cenarius said:


> How strong should a guy shake your hand? Does that factor into how attractive you think he is?


I think the last time I shook a woman's hand was meeting clients at work years ago.

I usually go for a knuckle-knock. Or if I'm really attracted, a chest bump. (careful with that one though)


----------



## mezzoforte

zomgz said:


> Question for the ladies: What brand of makeup do you wear or like the most?


I think I always get Maybelline mascara. That's about the only brand I'm consistent with. I currently use Rimmel's felt tip eyeliner and Neutrogena's moisturizing color stick, which I love.


----------



## mezzoforte

peyandkeele said:


> What do guys (whether attractive, not attractive, nice, douche bag, etc)do that make you consider dating them. Like what general qualities must a guy show, and what does he need to do/show you, if you are to consider dating him.
> 
> And question 2. whenver you meet a new guy friend who is slightly to insanely attractive do you ever consider(even if just for a moment) what it would be like to date him, or think about dating him. or do you just think of most guys you meet as friends and nothing more until the guy shows you he can/wants to be more.


1. Similar interests, genuine kindness, not bitter towards women.

2. Always. I like the idea of dating someone I've been friends with. That's how my boyfriend and I started.


----------



## riderless

Do you feel competitive with other women?


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Why was my question ignored?


----------



## McFly

Shockwave The Logical said:


> Why was my question ignored?


They ignored a few of my questions. Girls like to be mysterious because they can have more power.


----------



## zonebox

Shockwave The Logical said:


> Why was my question ignored?


Dude, they completely side tracked my nick-nacks question.. I think it is a conspiracy.. they must all be in contact with one another, secretly plotting against me.. they know, that I know, that they know, that I know that the nick-nacks are actually an Illuminati scheme.. and really all women are lizard people from the planet nirubi.

Ah man, I've said too much..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Shockwave The Logical said:


> Why was my question ignored?


What was it? I can't promise I'll answer it though.


----------



## zonebox

jcastaway said:


> Too late, we need to get him thrown out! He knows too much


I disclosed too much myself, and now you have as well.. We are doomed!


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Persephone The Dread said:


> What was it? I can't promise I'll answer it though.


I just asked if I should keep talking to my crush. She always smiles when she sees me and doesn't mind talking to me.


----------



## AllToAll

George McFly said:


> Do you dye your hair?


I used to for a couple of years, but not anymore.



Milco said:


> Favourite female comedian?


I don't know a lot about comedy in general, but I love Janeane Garofalo, Amy Schumer, Jenny Slate (she's hilarious in interviews, too), and June Diane Raphael (she's so good at improv!).



Noca said:


> Why so many pairs of shoes and why so many pursues and handbags?


I don't have many shoes or purses because I only need the basics, but I guess for the same reasons that anyone has a lot of something: because they like it.



Shockwave The Logical said:


> Should I keep talking to my crush? She always smiles when she sees me and doesn't mind talking to me at all.


If she seems to enjoy talking to you, sure, but that doesn't necessarily mean she's into you.



Thedood said:


> If you're dating a guy and he did something that bothered you but he doesn't quite realize that he did. (because he's oblivious to it for whatever reason) Do you usually not confront him directly about it in hopes that he comes to the realization that you're upset because of something he did on his own? Or do you take a more direct approach and tell him straight up that you are upset because of something he did?
> 
> I know this question is tricky because it sort of depends on the severity of what the guy did. Let's say it's not a major thing but something that really irked you.
> 
> I only ask because alot of the women I have come in contact with are very cryptic about these kinds of things and they want me to sort of figure out that they're upset on my own as if it's some sort of riddle I have to figure out. I wish more women (and just people in general) would just directly communicate things more.
> 
> edit: I come in peace! I mean no offense to anyone.


This is a hard question to answer because I don't like confrontation, but I realize that sometimes it's necessary to be upfront about whatever bothers you.

I wouldn't say I'm at all cryptic about how I feel or what bothers me, but I tend to let him/her (because it's the same with friends) ask what's wrong before letting them know what's on my mind.



Dre12 said:


> What always baffled me about women is how they make friends so quickly and the friendship seems so tactile and intense. Then 'POOF' the friendship is over and they seem to hate each other.
> 
> Why is that?


I don't make friends quickly or easily, but the ones I do are intense in the sense that I know those are lifelong, trustworthy friends, and I haven't been disappointed yet. That fickle type of friendship is only common in high school, imo.

I think it's because women tend to talk about things that men are socialized not to talk about (ie feelings, opinions, emotions). Generally because they'll be seen as pu--ys. We get attached for different, more personal reasons than men, I'd say, so there is more to lose/more to keep us closer.



gunner21 said:


> Why are women bags and purses so damn expensive? Are they made of gold? What's so special about jewellery? Does chocolate taste different for women?


I don't buy expensive bags, but I suppose they're expensive for the same reason a piece of artwork is: someone with a name made it.



peyandkeele said:


> What do guys (whether attractive, not attractive, nice, douche bag, etc)do that make you consider dating them. Like what general qualities must a guy show, and what does he need to do/show you, if you are to consider dating him.
> 
> And question 2. whenver you meet a new guy friend who is slightly to insanely attractive do you ever consider(even if just for a moment) what it would be like to date him, or think about dating him. or do you just think of most guys you meet as friends and nothing more until the guy shows you he can/wants to be more.


1. Someone with a compatible sense of humor, doesn't take himself seriously, smart, similar ideologies, etc. But I also need to be able to imagine myself having sex with him. If I'm attracted to a guy, generally one of the first things that I do is imagine us having sex. It's not because I'm checking it off my list after he "passes that test," but because it's instinctual for me. If he's nice, funny, and cute, but there's no "sex" to him, I can't see a relationship happening.

2. I would probably think about dating/having sex with him afterwards. It wouldn't be serious, though; just a fleeting thought.



boas said:


> Will you marry me? Might as well ask.


Where in the UK do you live? If the area is of interest to me, yes!



zomgz said:


> Question for the ladies: What brand of makeup do you wear or like the most?


MAC, Benefit and Maybelline.

------------------------------
I can't believe I answered all of those.


----------



## arnie

Would girls ask guys out if they weren't inhibited by social norms?

Do they wish they could decide on their own guys instead of being limited to the pool of guys that show interest?


----------



## Shameful

arnie said:


> Would girls ask guys out if they weren't inhibited by social norms?
> 
> Do they wish they could decide on their own guys instead of being limited to the pool of guys that show interest?


Girls already ask guys out.


----------



## Violet Romantic

arnie said:


> Would girls ask guys out if they weren't inhibited by social norms?
> 
> Do they wish they could decide on their own guys instead of being limited to the pool of guys that show interest?


If I felt that I was in a good place for dating, and if my anxiety wasn't flaring up, then there's a chance I would ask a guy out. I've done it before. Definitely would not do it at the moment, though. :shock


----------



## boas

Sunset Seeker said:


> I thought you'd never ask!





AllToAll said:


> Where in the UK do you live? If the area is of interest to me, yes!


Oh snap.


----------



## Lone Drifter

Dear "Females" 

I have a question, please read my question, then answer my question: 

How are you? Everything okay? 

That was my question, please answer my question. 

Thanksbye,

Me


----------



## arnie

Females - If there was no stigma against casual sex - would you have the same desire for it that men do?


----------



## roats44862

boas said:


> Oh snap.


she only wants you for your geographical area.


----------



## roats44862

arnie said:


> Females - If there was no stigma against casual sex - would you have the same desire for it that men do?


Probably not, I've had a few "casual sex" encounters and it really isn't that great.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Shockwave The Logical said:


> I just asked if I should keep talking to my crush. She always smiles when she sees me and doesn't mind talking to me.


Yes! As long as she's smiling when she sees you and she doesn't mind talking to you, keep talking to her. Perhaps you may be even go as far as to say that she likes talking to you.



Lone Drifter said:


> Dear "Females"
> 
> I have a question, please read my question, then answer my question:
> 
> How are you? Everything okay?
> 
> That was my question, please answer my question.
> 
> Thanksbye,
> 
> Me


I'm okay. Thank you for asking 



arnie said:


> Females - If there was no stigma against casual sex - would you have the same desire for it that men do?


I can't speak for everybody, but I wouldn't. I'd still need to date the guy first and get to know him before having sex. I'd also want to know for sure that he's clean, because protection isn't always 100%.


----------



## blue2

Why do I have nipples...? what is their use does that imply that female is the template of human in the womb ...?


----------



## komorikun

blue2 said:


> Why do I have nipples...? what is their use does that imply that female is the template of human in the womb ...?


Yes, the female form is the default form. XY males who are unable to process testosterone end up looking totally female. They just don't have a uterus.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defeminization_and_masculinization


----------



## Shameful

komorikun said:


> Yes, the female form is the default form. XY males who are unable to process testosterone end up looking totally female. They just don't have a uterus.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defeminization_and_masculinization


Wow, that's cool. I never knew that.


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> Yes, the female form is the default form. XY males who are unable to process testosterone end up looking totally female. They just don't have a uterus.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defeminization_and_masculinization


I feel privilaged that you quoted me cause your like smart and cautious and don't talk to idiots .....so all females are really lesbians...lmao...sorry..


----------



## MuyTriste

blue2 said:


> Why do I have nipples...? what is their use does that imply that female is the template of human in the womb ...?


Males and females have the same "default" body plan, and lack of testosterone is one of many things that will prevent fetuses from becoming male. However, this has nothing to do with why males have nipples. Mammals in general have nipples because they provide an evolutionary advantage; male mammals have nipples too because there was no reason for the trait to be gender-specific. Redundancy is seldom selected against.


----------



## blue2

MuyTriste said:


> Males and females have the same "default" body plan, and lack of testosterone is one of many things that will prevent fetuses from becoming male. However, this has nothing to do with why males have nipples. Mammals in general have nipples because they provide an evolutionary advantage; male mammals have nipples too because there was no reason for the trait to be gender-specific. Redundancy is seldom selected against.


Yeah why get rid of them they might be useful in future..


----------



## The Linux Guy

If you email a female and ask how her weekend is going and she writes back bad with a sad face. Should a guy reply back? If so what should He say?


----------



## blue2

T.S.P.A.W.T.C. said:


> If you email a female and ask how her weekend is going and she writes back bad with a sad face. Should a guy reply back? If so what should He say?


yeah say " your sad face sucks donkey balls " :yes


----------



## GotAnxiety

What's it like owning a vagina, Do you feed it a special diet of anything?


----------



## komorikun

GotAnxiety said:


> What's it like owning a vagina, Do you feed it a special diet of anything?


It gets fed about 20 tampons a month.


----------



## TenYears

What are the top three things that guys do that really annoys you?

(Just pick the top three from your list of a million ladies )


----------



## AussiePea

komorikun said:


> It gets fed about 20 tampons a month.


And still has to spit them out!


----------



## McFly

komorikun said:


> It gets fed about 20 tampons a month.


20 a month ? I thought it was like one per day for a few days.


----------



## AllToAll

George McFly said:


> 20 a month ? I thought it was like one per day for a few days.


You can't wear a tampon for more than 8 hours, and usually you need to take it out after 4, so... one per day definitely doesn't suffice.


----------



## VictimEternal

What kinda female are you?


----------



## Shameful

George McFly said:


> 20 a month ? I thought it was like one per day for a few days.


Noooooo You can't just leave them in, that's how you can get an infection, bacteria grows on it.


----------



## Hazelg

TenYears said:


> What are the top three things that guys do that really annoys you?
> 
> (Just pick the top three from your list of a million ladies )





peyandkeele said:


> What do guys (whether attractive, not attractive, nice, douche bag, etc)do that make you consider dating them. Like what general qualities must a guy show, and what does he need to do/show you, if you are to consider dating him.
> 
> And question 2. whenver you meet a new guy friend who is slightly to insanely attractive do you ever consider(even if just for a moment) what it would be like to date him, or think about dating him. or do you just think of most guys you meet as friends and nothing more until the guy shows you he can/wants to be more.


What annoys me the most is that sometimes you want answers, and they just avoid you, or ignore the subject. For eg. I was having a dififcult time in my relationship, and I wanted to know what the hell he was thinking about us, "can we talk about this?" Do u want to break up?" "What the hell do you want?" He avoided me for 2 days. Until we finnally broke up. I've heard similar stories of female friends.

Q1...Good sense of humor, capable of engage in deep and meaningful conversations, and I love guys with glasses. Usually im very into intellectual type of guys. He doesn't need to be super good looking. If he's talktative and smart without being too extroverted he'll get my attention.

Q2 I prefer to be friends first. I like to know them first.


----------



## Marlon

komorikun said:


> It gets fed about 20 tampons a month.


i thought you only needed to wear tampons while your period is about to come, which is only for a few days i thought


----------



## lisbeth

Marlon said:


> i thought you only needed to wear tampons while your period is about to come, which is only for a few days i thought


Why would you need them when it's _about_ to come? They soak up the blood, so there's not much point of it being there before the blood has actually arrived...


----------



## Potato Girl

GotAnxiety said:


> What's it like owning a vagina, Do you feed it a special diet of anything?


The souls and hearts of men.



TenYears said:


> What are the top three things that guys do that really annoys you?
> 
> (Just pick the top three from your list of a million ladies )


1. Complaining about the 'friendzone' and how girls don't like 'nice guys'. Naw you aint a nice guy you're a passive aggressive internalised misogynist with a beta complex. And theres no such thing as a friendzone, someone either likes you or they don't, saying they just want to be friends is an excuse to not hurt your feelings.
2. Spread their legs really wide when they sit taking up the space of those around them.
3. Think they're owed sex.



VictimEternal said:


> What kinda female are you?


I don't understand this question.


----------



## laysiaj

George McFly said:


> Do you dye your hair?


When I can, yes! I get bored easily.



Daveyboy said:


> If I asked you to wear my Mom's clothes would you think it's kinda Hot????


Not even a little bit.



George McFly said:


> How many pairs of shoes do you own? And do you have any fancy ones you've never worn?


I own about 10 pairs. I have two pairs that I have never worn in public.



sonny680 said:


> does having a good laugh with a guy turn you on?


Absolutely!



Cheesecake said:


> What's your favourite cereal?


Cereal yuck.



Milco said:


> Favourite female comedian?


Hmmmm, tough one. Margaret Cho, Lisa Lampanelli.



TenYears said:


> I doubt this will get answered, but...ever fantasized about sex with another woman? How often? Ever *seriously* wanted to?


Yes, often.



Noca said:


> Why so many pairs of shoes and why so many pursues and handbags?


To fit our ever changing moods.



Shockwave The Logical said:


> Should I keep talking to my crush? She always smiles when she sees me and doesn't mind talking to me at all.


Yes.



George McFly said:


> Have you ever been cheated on?


Yes.



Thedood said:


> If you're dating a guy and he did something that bothered you but he doesn't quite realize that he did. (because he's oblivious to it for whatever reason) Do you usually not confront him directly about it in hopes that he comes to the realization that you're upset because of something he did on his own? Or do you take a more direct approach and tell him straight up that you are upset because of something he did?


If a guy does something that is only slightly irksome, why say anything? However, if it is something that is continually happening or something more than just a tiny bit annoying (and will probably happen again in the future), I tend to try to be more direct the more invested in him I am. If this is just a guy friend, not a big deal. If this is someone I want to spend a good chunk of my life with then he is not getting passive aggressive Amy.



George McFly said:


> Have you ever asked a guy for his number or asked him out for a date?
> What was the worst date you had?


Yes, way too many crap dates to mention.



zomgz said:


> Question for the ladies: What brand of makeup do you wear or like the most?


I like Mac for lipstick, maybelline for shadow and mascara.



zonebox said:


> Would you agree men and women are more alike, than they are different. Outside of gender roles placed on us by society, and of course, physical appearance.. I have not noticed very many significant differences.
> 
> Oh.. and the nick-nacks.. no one addressed that...did I go to far with the question :lol


Yes, men and women are alike. Those damn nick nacks are given as evil gifts to each other. WHY???? When someone I care about gives me one, I feel compelled to keep it. Like if I throw it away, it means I'm throwing their feelings away. It's the worst gift ever! And no, I don't buy any for myself.



Lone Drifter said:


> Dear "Females"
> 
> I have a question, please read my question, then answer my question:
> 
> How are you? Everything okay?
> 
> That was my question, please answer my question.
> 
> Thanksbye,
> 
> Me


I'm great, thanks for asking.



arnie said:


> Females - If there was no stigma against casual sex - would you have the same desire for it that men do?


Already do.



blue2 said:


> yeah say " your sad face sucks donkey balls " :yes


LOL, no don't do that!



TenYears said:


> What are the top three things that guys do that really annoys you?
> 
> (Just pick the top three from your list of a million ladies )


They only compliment physical attributes, they assume they're better in bed than they usually are, they don't know how to text. lol


----------



## lisbeth

GotAnxiety said:


> What's it like owning a vagina, Do you feed it a special diet of anything?


More high maintenance than owning a penis. As far as I know, men don't have to worry about their PH getting screwed up if they use scented shower gel or the wrong fabric softener or wear nylon underwear.


----------



## VictimEternal

raenic said:


> I don't understand this question.


Neither do i , tbh


----------



## komorikun

Hazelg said:


> What annoys me the most is that sometimes you want answers, and they just avoid you, or ignore the subject. For eg. I was having a dififcult time in my relationship, and I wanted to know what the hell he was thinking about us, "can we talk about this?" Do u want to break up?" "What the hell do you want?" He avoided me for 2 days. Until we finnally broke up. I've heard similar stories of female friends.


Yeah, men love the silent treatment. They use it all the time. And they can fall asleep right in the middle of a big fight!! Like WTF!!


----------



## tbyrfan

lisbeth said:


> More high maintenance than owning a penis. As far as I know, men don't have to worry about their PH getting screwed up if they use scented shower gel or the wrong fabric softener or wear nylon underwear.


This!!!


----------



## komorikun

raenic said:


> The souls and hearts of men.


Good one!!



> 2. Spread their legs really wide when they sit taking up the space of those around them.
> .


----------



## Shameful

^ http://savingroomforcats.tumblr.com/

Awesome! But yeah, **** men who take up all that space and make me have to stand, those *******s. Close those legs up, I know you can.


----------



## komorikun

Balls are pretty small, seriously, how much room do you need for them? Can't they just move the balls upwards? Once I get a smartphone I'm going to start taking pics and uploading them to that site and to here....hahahaha


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 :lol

A guy with a bald *****!


----------



## Hikikomori2014

The guys might notice you taking their pics and think you're fantasizing over their stuff.



komorikun said:


> Balls are pretty small, seriously, how much room do you need for them? Can't they just move the balls upwards? Once I get a smartphone I'm going to start taking pics and uploading them to that site and to here....hahahaha


----------



## komorikun

Hikikomori2014 said:


> The guys might notice you taking their pics and think you're fantasizing over their stuff.


Like I care.


----------



## McFly

This guy is taking it a bit far. But yes sitting with our legs closed crushes the balls and we don't have hips as wide as women which makes it painful also.


----------



## orsomething

do you get a weird feeling when you pinch your nipples

it's never erotic or sensual for me

it's kind of like if you stick your finger in your belly button, that feeling of deep unrest that lies in the pit of your stomach - that, but for teats

i feel so dirty afterwards like ive just been touched inappropriately by someone i had previously regarded as an authority figure that really wanted "the best" for me, you know?


----------



## Neo1234

Does not textin a girl make them annoyed and not wanna talk to you again later on any given day ?


----------



## M0rbid

Do you fart in public?


----------



## AllToAll

Hikikomori2014 said:


> The guys might notice you taking their pics and think you're fantasizing over their stuff.


It's a campaign. I don't think any of those pictures were taken by her.


----------



## peyandkeele

Do girls like or hate the smell of axe?


----------



## Daveyboy

laysiaj said:


> Not even a little bit.


Thanks for answering... I will cross it off my bucket list....


----------



## AllToAll

Daveyboy said:


> If I asked you to wear my Mom's clothes would you think it's kinda Hot????


Only if you let me spank you.

I just had to take it there.



peyandkeele said:


> Do girls like or hate the smell of axe?


I love-hate it. It smells cheap and generic, but my ex-roommate used to wear it and I loved the smell that lingered in his clothes/room.


----------



## ev29

Okay this is a bit embarrassing lol but am I the only girl that manages to get blood everywhere when my period comes? And can't keep track of the dates?

I always manage to get blood on my sheets or it will come and I won't be prepared and I'll get blood all over my underwear and be using my bag to cover my butt in case it's showing up on my pants... or I leave the tampon in too long because I forget or I'm busy and then I freak out that I'll get TSS....... all other girls seem so graceful (for lack of a better word) at dealing with it. Is it just me?


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/period-stains-302809/


----------



## ev29

^thanks haha.. didn't realise there was a thread about it.


----------



## ev29

Thedood said:


> If you're dating a guy and he did something that bothered you but he doesn't quite realize that he did. (because he's oblivious to it for whatever reason) Do you usually not confront him directly about it in hopes that he comes to the realization that you're upset because of something he did on his own? Or do you take a more direct approach and tell him straight up that you are upset because of something he did?
> 
> I know this question is tricky because it sort of depends on the severity of what the guy did. Let's say it's not a major thing but something that really irked you.
> 
> I only ask because alot of the women I have come in contact with are very cryptic about these kinds of things and they want me to sort of figure out that they're upset on my own as if it's some sort of riddle I have to figure out. I wish more women (and just people in general) would just directly communicate things more.
> 
> edit: I come in peace! I mean no offense to anyone.


This is going to sound crazy but from my experience, if a girl is doing this then this is what she wants:

1- you notice that she's upset
2- you ask her what's wrong and "are you okay"
3- if she says yes she may be lying because she doesn't want you to think she's just seeking attention, but she wants you to realise that she's not okay and to persist in wanting to know if she's okay and what's wrong
4- she tells you what's wrong directly (if she doesn't tell you by now then you have the right to get a bit frustrated with her and she is probably just enjoying the attention- leave her alone and she'll realise she's acting stupid and she'll come to you)
5- you apologise (sincerely) and say you'll try not to do whatever it was again or say how you're going to improve (or if it's nothing to do with you then you help her with whatever her problem is)
6- you hug and give her a kiss and tell her if there's ever anything wrong in the future that you want her to be direct with you

So yeah... she's not being direct because she wants to know that you care enough to ask if she's okay. We're not trying to be cryptic we just want you to show that you care.

Disclaimer: I come in peace also lol, no offense to anyone or any girls who think this doesn't apply to them (probably many - it might just be me because I'm insane haha).


----------



## haggybear

How much do back rubs get you ladies going?


----------



## TenYears

OK, another question I doubt will be answered, but you ladies have surprised me so far, so....

If your vagina could talk, what would it say?


----------



## Marlon

lisbeth said:


> Why would you need them when it's _about_ to come? They soak up the blood, so there's not much point of it being there before the blood has actually arrived...


no I obviously meant you're supposed to wear them before you know your period is about to come so that when it does come you are already protected

which shouldn't last for 20 days, so I was wondering why the person used 20 tampons a month. I don't understand that part. Unless you go through more than one tampon a day. I don't actually know... being a guy and all


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

George McFly said:


> This guy is taking it a bit far. But yes sitting with our legs closed crushes the balls and we don't have hips as wide as women which makes it painful also.


I used to know a guy in high school who sat with his legs crossed, like women always do. He would squeeze his legs together, and I would always be like, "I can't do that."_ I once tried, and I hurt myself.

_I don't know how he managed to do it. He was also very popular, people liked him, and then he changed schools 2 years before I graduated.


----------



## Marlon

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I used to know a guy in high school who sat with his legs crossed, like women always do. He would squeeze his legs together, and I would always be like, "I can't do that."_ I once tried, and I hurt myself.
> 
> _I don't know how he managed to do it. He was also very popular, people liked him, and then he changed schools 2 years before I graduated.


My balls don't get smushed when I cross my legs. They either get pushed all the way down or pushed up above my legs. Does that mean I have a small package


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Marlon said:


> My balls don't get smushed when I cross my legs. Does that mean I have a small package


Probably means you have smaller balls. Not the actual penis (I can't believe we are having this discussion.)

Not going to get into specifics, because this isn't the "Ask a man anything" thread, but it feels like someone kicked me in the balls whenever I cross my legs like that.


----------



## Marlon

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Probably means you have smaller balls. Not the actual penis (I can't believe we are having this discussion.)
> 
> Not going to get into specifics, because this isn't the "Ask a man anything" thread, but it feels like someone kicked me in the balls whenever I cross my legs like that.


LMAO

thanks for the confirmation


----------



## AussiePea

I sit with my legs crossed all the time. The balls sit up so they aren't being squashed. It's all about correct testicular placement.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

AussiePea said:


> I sit with my legs crossed all the time. The balls sit up so they aren't being squashed. It's all about correct testicular placement.


Maybe I'm doing it wrong? It's not like I actually care, though. :lol I'd rather just sit with one foot on my leg/knee, or cross my feet at the ankles.

This is what I can't do:










Not sure if you were talking about that, though...


----------



## Bert Reynolds

Question asked a second time: what's with girls and their hair playing? I know there is something more inner secret to it than the "oh, we just subconsciously like playing with it" response...Us guys have hair too and you don't see us playing with it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Moving on....

To women, do you like computers? And do you have an interest in coding, computers, and technology?

Like, do you get excited at installing a new operating system, or building your own PC?


----------



## AussiePea

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Maybe I'm doing it wrong? It's not like I actually care, though. :lol I'd rather just sit with one foot on my leg/knee, or cross my feet at the ankles.
> 
> This is what I can't do:
> 
> Not sure if you were talking about that, though...


Ah, nah I was talking about the crossing at the calve area. I can't cross mine like in that pic either, mostly because my knee is digging into my calf, I just don't get it.


----------



## Violet Romantic

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'd rather just sit with one foot on my leg/knee


This is one of those strangely specific things guys do that I find to be really attractive. Way too specific. :lol


----------



## McFly

What are you wearing tonight?


----------



## TenYears

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'd rather just sit with one foot on my leg/knee, or cross my feet at the ankles.


Yeah this is what I do. I don't think I've ever in my entire life tried to sit with my legs crossed (like in the pic above). I always thought that's how girls sit. :stu Seriously. Plus I just don't know how you can *do *that if you're a guy. My junk needs some space.


----------



## McFly

If you see a guy cross legged he probably has a tiny penis, small balls. FYI. Real men don't cross their legs :lol.


----------



## Waifu

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Moving on....
> 
> To women, do you like computers? And do you have an interest in coding, computers, and technology?
> 
> Like, do you get excited at installing a new operating system, or building your own PC?


No. That geek stuff is stupid. My computer reaches sas just as well as a nerds computer can.


----------



## lisbeth

@Bert Reynolds it can be a nervous tic, and because most girls have long hair, it's easily available to play with. I fiddle with my earrings too.

@DeeperUnderstanding yes Ã¢Â™Â¡vÃ¢Â™Â¡ I love computers. But I was nerdy enough as a teenager without a 'weird' interest like that, so I repressed the hell out of it and stopped learning for a few years. I wish I hadn't given it up because now I'm not as good as I could be. I've never done anything to do with hardware, but I like web design and I'm very interested in coding. I used to make some nice-looking things as a teenager, but obviously super amateurish and I am rusty. I'd like to get back into it and actually gain the skills properly this time, but then you glance around the internet and see some stunning website made by a sixteen year old French kid and start feeling like an incompetent dinosaur.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

lisbeth said:


> @Bert Reynolds it can be a nervous tic, and because most girls have long hair, it's easily available to play with. I fiddle with my earrings too.
> 
> @DeeperUnderstanding yes Ã¢Â™Â¡vÃ¢Â™Â¡ I love computers. But I was nerdy enough as a teenager without a 'weird' interest like that, so I repressed the hell out of it and stopped learning for a few years. I wish I hadn't given it up because now I'm not as good as I could be. I've never done anything to do with hardware, but I like web design and I'm very interested in coding. I used to make some nice-looking things as a teenager, but obviously super amateurish and I am rusty. I'd like to get back into it and actually gain the skills properly this time, but then you glance around the internet and see some stunning website made by a sixteen year old French kid and start feeling like an incompetent dinosaur.


That's really interesting. 

And I'm not that skilled at creating a website, because I don't have a very good design model. I actually lack the artistic talent, as my former adviser told me when I was majoring in graphic design. Kind of harsh, but I needed to hear the truth.

Coding is fun, but learning it is hard. I'm struggling to get my head around PHP; people say it's easy, but I struggle with it. VB and ASP.NET, I got right away, along with SQL code. It also helps to have a good teacher, and I didn't have a good teacher for PHP.

Building your own computer is pretty much...you figure out what clicks where, you click it in, avoid messing with the motherboard, and you put it together. And then you install the software. It sounds a lot harder than it is. I don't prefer building computers, though...I like Macs.


----------



## komorikun

Bert Reynolds said:


> Question asked a second time: what's with girls and their hair playing? I know there is something more inner secret to it than the "oh, we just subconsciously like playing with it" response...Us guys have hair too and you don't see us playing with it.


When you see a girl playing with her hair, it means she's thinking about penis.


----------



## Marko3

komorikun said:


> When you see a girl playing with her hair, it means she's thinking about penis.


hehe


----------



## Bert Reynolds

komorikun said:


> When you see a girl playing with her hair, it means she's thinking about penis.


That sounds reasonable


----------



## Cronos

Is it true that there aren't any urinals at all in women's public bathrooms?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Moving on....
> 
> To women, do you like computers? And do you have an interest in coding, computers, and technology?
> 
> Like, do you get excited at installing a new operating system, or building your own PC?


I built my PC because it was necessary but I can't really say I enjoyed doing that. Hardware has never really interested me that much. Figuring things out is nice though.

Programming is pretty cool, but I only have a very basic knowledge. I used to make programs using VB when I was 16-18ish, but I don't really do anything anymore.

Artificial intelligence is interesting.

I actually find it really hard to tell if I'm interested in anything anymore or if I'm trying to convince myself based on what I used to be interested in. I'm not really properly interested in anything anymore. (I don't mean to sound really depressing, that's just my reality now. It's like there's a wall in my brain that stops me feeling excited most of the time now.)

(I said anymore a lot.)


----------



## lisbeth

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> That's really interesting.
> 
> And I'm not that skilled at creating a website, because I don't have a very good design model. I actually lack the artistic talent, as my former adviser told me when I was majoring in graphic design. Kind of harsh, but I needed to hear the truth.
> 
> Coding is fun, but learning it is hard. I'm struggling to get my head around PHP; people say it's easy, but I struggle with it. VB and ASP.NET, I got right away, along with SQL code. It also helps to have a good teacher, and I didn't have a good teacher for PHP.
> 
> Building your own computer is pretty much...you figure out what clicks where, you click it in, avoid messing with the motherboard, and you put it together. And then you install the software. It sounds a lot harder than it is. I don't prefer building computers, though...I like Macs.


You're better than me, bro. I am a total grasshopper. I know my way around HTML and CSS and that's basically it. I can _kinda_ tell what I'm looking at with Javascript and I can frankenstein something together that suits my needs, but I'm not anywhere close to competent with it. And so far, that's it. I want to learn some PHP soon - I need a very basic grounding in it for a project I'm taking on at work - but jfc I don't even really want to start because I'm scared. I'm not studying this formally, just looking things up online and following tutorials and reading documents. There are so many resources, but it's difficult.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Persephone The Dread said:


> I built my PC because it was necessary but I can't really say I enjoyed doing that. Hardware has never really interested me that much. Figuring things out is nice though.
> 
> Programming is pretty cool, but I only have a very basic knowledge. I used to make programs using VB when I was 16-18ish, but I don't really do anything anymore.
> 
> Artificial intelligence is interesting.
> 
> I actually find it really hard to tell if I'm interested in anything anymore or if I'm trying to convince myself based on what I used to be interested in. I'm not really properly interested in anything anymore. (I don't mean to sound really depressing, that's just my reality now. It's like there's a wall in my brain that stops me feeling excited most of the time now.)
> 
> (I said anymore a lot.)


Sounds like depression to me. (not building your own computer, the lack of interest thing...)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Paper Samurai said:


> Sounds like depression to me. (not building your own computer, the lack of interest thing...)


lol yeah I got that, and I think that's probably it yeah. Though at the same time some of my behaviour/how I feel seems atypical, so it could be some other mood disorder or who knows what's up instead. I've only officially been diagnosed with 'social phobia.' So I'm not sure.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

In a Lonely Place said:


> Are you angry that you can't eat Yorkie bars?


I think they changed their packaging in 2011 or something to make it politically correct. I guess I was kind of annoyed by their previous packaging, not because they were making a unpc joke but because they were using it to get attention for their product. It felt a bit.. tacky I guess. Maybe I was more annoyed that it actually worked on people though.

What they did before with releasing pink Yorkies was even worse though lol..


----------



## komorikun

Cronos said:


> Is it true that there aren't any urinals at all in women's public bathrooms?


At my old college for some reason they turned a male bathroom into a female one and we had urinals in there for weeks. Was kind of weird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

In a Lonely Place said:


> So many choccy bars in the world, why can't guys have just one to themselves?


That's OK, Japan has your male confectionery needs covered:










I was going to say Toblerone seems manly too, and then I came across this story: http://news.sky.com/story/1245096/toblerone-armed-hijacker-in-hong-kong-court



> A passenger wearing a blanket as a cape and brandishing a Toblerone bar demanded an airliner should divert to the Winter Olympics, a court has heard.


Definitely proof. Toblerones can be used as swords.


----------



## komorikun

There's also men's bodywash. My previous lesbian roommate used that.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Why don't y'all like ape in space


----------



## nubly

Why do women go to the bathroom in groups? And why are there couches on womens bathrooms? Is it to play canasta when you're waiting for someone to finish doing her business?


----------



## AllToAll

*Why do women go to the bathroom in groups? *
Because we're embarrassed to ask for tampons and/or pads outside the bathroom...?

*And why are there couches on womens bathrooms? Is it to play canasta when you're waiting for someone to finish doing her business?*
That's a myth... that I wish were true.


----------



## handsup

Have you ever wanted to beat up some guys?


----------



## komorikun

nubly said:


> Why do women go to the bathroom in groups? And why are there couches on womens bathrooms? Is it to play canasta when you're waiting for someone to finish doing her business?


I don't do that. I don't like my friends hearing me pee. Really hate it when they try to continue talking while peeing. It's like shut up!! I'm concentrating here!

I think they do that to talk s*** about the men in the group.


----------



## Shameful

AllToAll said:


> *Why do women go to the bathroom in groups? *
> Because we're embarrassed to ask for tampons and/or pads outside the bathroom...?
> 
> *And why are there couches on womens bathrooms? Is it to play canasta when you're waiting for someone to finish doing her business?*
> That's a myth... that I wish were true.


Actually there are, in some places. It's pretty rare though, I think I've only seen two bathrooms with a couch. I think it might be to sit while breast feeding.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> I don't do that. I don't like my friends hearing me pee. *Really hate it when they try to continue talking while peeing.* It's like shut up!! I'm concentrating here!
> 
> I think they do that to talk s*** about the men in the group.


Oh god, that's just no :no


----------



## dontwaitupforme

handsup said:


> Have you ever wanted to beat up some guys?


Lol


----------



## komorikun

George McFly said:


> Have you ever been cheated on?


Only with one ex for sure but he was living in another country at the time and I was pretty much done with the relationship. He was a controlling dickhead. We were supposed to get together in the country he went to but he was being weird and we weren't communicating much at all. Then one day I saw on MSN messenger next to his name, "Te amo Luciana" I was like WTF. I thought he might be seeing other women but had no idea that he was in a relationship. So I was friends with his sister on orkut and found that Luciana was also friends with her. And her main profile picture was a lovey dovey picture of the two!!

When we were together one time he came home with a bit of glitter on his face....very weird. I mean latinos do kiss on the cheek when greeting each other but still. And then there was this classmate of his (a Peruana, blech) who actually winked at him while we were all at this restaurant with her boyfriend and a couple of other people. I thought I must have imagined it but it was so clear. He had told me that she had a crush on him before.

As for the other exes, I don't think so but you never know..... Maybe one other but that was at the very end of the relationship.


----------



## Morpheus

What do you think of Hillary Clinton?


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Would you rather fight 100 duck sized horses or one horse sized duck?


----------



## komorikun

Any recommendations for a hair iron? Please no CHI. Too expensive. Want something for less than $50.

I have fine hair but overall pretty thick hair (volume wise). Little bit past the shoulders.


----------



## Thedood

ev29 said:


> This is going to sound crazy but from my experience, if a girl is doing this then this is what she wants:
> 
> 1- you notice that she's upset
> 2- you ask her what's wrong and "are you okay"
> 3- if she says yes she may be lying because she doesn't want you to think she's just seeking attention, but she wants you to realise that she's not okay and to persist in wanting to know if she's okay and what's wrong
> 4- she tells you what's wrong directly (if she doesn't tell you by now then you have the right to get a bit frustrated with her and she is probably just enjoying the attention- leave her alone and she'll realise she's acting stupid and she'll come to you)
> 5- you apologise (sincerely) and say you'll try not to do whatever it was again or say how you're going to improve (or if it's nothing to do with you then you help her with whatever her problem is)
> 6- you hug and give her a kiss and tell her if there's ever anything wrong in the future that you want her to be direct with you
> 
> So yeah... she's not being direct because she wants to know that you care enough to ask if she's okay. We're not trying to be cryptic we just want you to show that you care.
> 
> Disclaimer: I come in peace also lol, no offense to anyone or any girls who think this doesn't apply to them (probably many - it might just be me because I'm insane haha).


Thanks for the detailed answer!  It really does make alot of sense. From my experience, I need to persist on and on before I get any kind of explanation as to what's wrong even after I say something like "I know you're upset, just tell me what's wrong, let's talk about it", I usually still get the passive aggresion. Maybe it's just the women that I have been involved with are just major attention seekers. I'm glad to hear that there are women like you out there that are willing to talk it us with some of us guys that are also willing to talk it out. Not everything has to turn into a major argument! I've met so many women that seem to love drama and conflict. I hate those things personally and would always prefer to hash things out in a civil, open kind of way.


----------



## GotAnxiety

When a chick saids hi to you she wants to have sex with you?


----------



## Cenarius

I read that when a girl lets you touch her hair it means she's ready to kiss you, true?


----------



## McFly

Do you think its possible for a girl and a guy to be friends and have no sexual tension?


----------



## Shameful

Cenarius said:


> I read that when a girl lets you touch her hair it means she's ready to kiss you, true?


Not for me, I let a lot of people touch my hair.



George McFly said:


> Do you think its possible for a girl and a guy to be friends and have no sexual tension?


I hope so, but I've never seen it work out that way. Usually it seems like the guy will gladly throw away a friendship if he thinks he can get sex.


----------



## TenYears

What's your idea of a really awesome first date?


----------



## Fruitcake

TenYears said:


> What's your idea of a really awesome first date?


We go to his condo and I dress up like a cat with a fluffy tail and paws and snuggle on his lap and headbutt his face while he watches nature documentaries and prepares me delicious meals not cat food though then he becomes convinced that he loves cats after all and then we go out to a bunch of cat orphanages to get him his perfect cat.  And then we get high together and play with the cat and some balls of yarn for the rest of the day and let the cat play with the balls of yarn too and make gifs of the cat.

I've got some more ideas too.

We go out shopping for trench coats and low brimmed hats and create alternate personas for ourselves and then go out in his car which happens to be whatever detectives like to drive, I don't know much about what sorts of cars detectives drive apart from my own car, and then we go to the local cat orpanages and take the details of all the missing cats in the city and then we trail the streets searching for cats with a cat carrier and some cat food and we make a documentary of our search and then after we make a successful discovery and deliver the cat to its home or after a few successful finds if it is a good day we go out to a bar and exchange witty banter till late while I drink sweet cocktails and he drinks whatever handsome detectives drink and then we go back to his place and get it on.

We go to the Isle of Man and see who can snuggle the most tailless cats in one day consensual snuggles only and take pics of every cat we snuggle. Haven't thought of a prize yet but I have to go feed my damn cat I might have some more ideas later.


----------



## riderless

females...
do you think I can be happy, if I lose all interest in women, physically, mentally, socially, psychologically and spiritually?


----------



## TenYears

Fruitcake said:


> We go to his condo and I dress up like a cat with a fluffy tail and paws and snuggle on his lap and headbutt his face while he watches nature documentaries and prepares me delicious meals not cat food though then he becomes convinced that he loves cats after all and then we go out to a bunch of cat orphanages to get him his perfect cat.  And then we get high together and play with the cat and some balls of yarn for the rest of the day and let the cat play with the balls of yarn too and make gifs of the cat.
> 
> I've got some more ideas too.
> 
> We go out shopping for trench coats and low brimmed hats and create alternate personas for ourselves and then go out in his car which happens to be whatever detectives like to drive, I don't know much about what sorts of cars detectives drive apart from my own car, and then we go to the local cat orpanages and take the details of all the missing cats in the city and then we trail the streets searching for cats with a cat carrier and some cat food and we make a documentary of our search and then after we make a successful discovery and deliver the cat to its home or after a few successful finds if it is a good day we go out to a bar and exchange witty banter till late while I drink sweet cocktails and he drinks whatever handsome detectives drink and then we go back to his place and get it on.
> 
> We go to the Isle of Man and see who can snuggle the most tailless cats in one day consensual snuggles only and take pics of every cat we snuggle. Haven't thought of a prize yet but I have to go feed my damn cat I might have some more ideas later.


Swweeeet! Great ideas! I loves me some *****cats  All I need is a cat costume, hp Mountainberry Kush, balls of yarn. And a woman that's willing to dress up like a cat. Looks like my normal grocery list.

I like exchanging witty banter in a bar, as pet detectives too. I need to google "witty banter" to find out how to banter with wit. And consensual snuggles on the Isle of Man sounds awesome too. I can't decide! Maybe I'll do all three. I'll end up with more *****cats than I know what to do with 

Edit: SAS is filtering the word *****cats? I don't understand...


----------



## BackToThePast

What is your standard procedure for initiating conversations with males online? Do you expect the other person to initiate more often than you do or vice-versa, or do you take turns? Do you ever think about this, maybe even discuss it with the other person as to who should initiate first and when?


----------



## Fruitcake

TenYears said:


> What's your idea of a really awesome first date?


Also things like swimming in rivers or going to the beach or doing sports together are fun.

I would also like to read to one another like outside in the sunshine somewhere or in the evening by a fire and if the book gets boring you can substitute some words for more interesting ones and see if they notice.

Ooh if he has a cat, we take one to the others' place and see if they will be friends, and then predict the future of the relationship based on that.

We could look for new species in one of our gardens and name them. I don't know how we would know which ones were new, maybe we could send them in to science journals and if we get done for trying to claim already known species as our own discoveries then we'll assume the others are new.

Going scuba diving and seeing if we can spot animals with symbiotic relationships and get any ideas from observing how they co-operate and get along.

Play one another's favourite video games together.

Invent a religion and then make pamphlets and see if we can get any followers.

Go to The Louvre together and spend heaps of time in one area really focusing on each thing and making up back stories for them and meanings and looking up close and guessing whether the artist was high while creating it.

All my dates have been watching movies on my couch and that is great too. Horrors then cute kids movies are best and in that order.


----------



## ev29

Thedood said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer!  It really does make alot of sense. From my experience, I need to persist on and on before I get any kind of explanation as to what's wrong even after I say something like "I know you're upset, just tell me what's wrong, let's talk about it", I usually still get the passive aggresion. Maybe it's just the women that I have been involved with are just major attention seekers. I'm glad to hear that there are women like you out there that are willing to talk it us with some of us guys that are also willing to talk it out. Not everything has to turn into a major argument! I've met so many women that seem to love drama and conflict. I hate those things personally and would always prefer to hash things out in a civil, open kind of way.


No problem  I know I've been guilty of that sort of passive aggression and I've figured out that usually all I want is for the guy to ask if I'm okay (but like really look at me and give me their full attention when they do). I think you're right, women are a little bit like that, but I think any decent person whether they're male or female should try and be as open and civil as they can.

Another thing is instead of "just tell me what's wrong" it's better to say "are you upset because I _____ (something you think you might have done wrong)"... it does get annoying if the guy can't work out what they did wrong because sometimes to the girl it just seems like it should be obvious  So if you try and figure out what you did wrong I think the girl would appreciate that because it shows you're sort of in tune with how your actions are affecting her - ie you care. But I get that it's not obvious to guys (for some reason ) so I've learned to be more direct.


----------



## McFly

waerdd said:


> What is your standard procedure for initiating conversations with males online? Do you expect the other person to initiate more often than you do or vice-versa, or do you take turns? Do you ever think about this, *maybe even discuss it with the other person as to who should initiate first and when*?


How would that work?


----------



## McFly

ev29 said:


> I think you're right, women are a little bit like that, but I think any decent person whether they're male or female should try and be as open and civil as they can.


With some girls all they do is play games. Battle of the wits and nobody wins. Women aren't perfect, men aren't perfect either. But that's good that you're moving on from being vague with your man.


----------



## BackToThePast

George McFly said:


> How would that work?


The topic could come up as something like "hey why am I the one who's always starting our conversations" and go from there. It's happened to me before.


----------



## probably offline

My thread is juicier.


----------



## McFly

probably offline said:


> My thread is juicier.


You mean the 18+ thread? Yeah that's more exciting but only a few regulars post there. I'm kinda bummed out out about this thread. I don't know if the ladies are too shy but was hoping this one would take off.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

George McFly said:


> Do you think its possible for a girl and a guy to be friends and have no sexual tension?


Not female, but I think yes.


----------



## mezzoforte

George McFly said:


> Do you think its possible for a girl and a guy to be friends and have no sexual tension?


Yes, if there's no sexual attraction.


----------



## Fruitcake

TenYears said:


> Swweeeet! Great ideas! I loves me some *****cats  All I need is a cat costume, hp Mountainberry Kush, balls of yarn. And a woman that's willing to dress up like a cat. Looks like my normal grocery list.
> 
> I like exchanging witty banter in a bar, as pet detectives too. I need to google "witty banter" to find out how to banter with wit. And consensual snuggles on the Isle of Man sounds awesome too. I can't decide! Maybe I'll do all three. I'll end up with more *****cats than I know what to do with
> 
> Edit: SAS is filtering the word *****cats? I don't understand...


Yaay I'm so happy that you liked them. I think you might have the banter part down already.


----------



## Fruitcake

George McFly said:


> You mean the 18+ thread? Yeah that's more exciting but only a few regulars post there. I'm kinda bummed out out about this thread. I don't know if the ladies are too shy but was hoping this one would take off.


It might be partly because a lot of these questions are ones that often get asked on the forums but the sexy ones are mostly new. And sexy.


----------



## xxGODDESSxx

waerdd said:


> What is your standard procedure for initiating conversations with males online? Do you expect the other person to initiate more often than you do or vice-versa, or do you take turns? Do you ever think about this, maybe even discuss it with the other person as to who should initiate first and when?


Both! I initiate conversations *IF* someone catches my eye or if I want to talk about something that they said. But I'd also hope that if someone wanted to talk to me, they would contact me first too. I wouldn't bite their heads off if they said hi. :lol

It's not that big of a deal.. it's just text. How is anyone supposed to know you want to talk to them if you don't say anything?


----------



## TenYears

Fruitcake said:


> Also things like swimming in rivers or going to the beach or doing sports together are fun.
> 
> I would also like to read to one another like outside in the sunshine somewhere or in the evening by a fire and if the book gets boring you can substitute some words for more interesting ones and see if they notice.
> 
> Ooh if he has a cat, we take one to the others' place and see if they will be friends, and then predict the future of the relationship based on that.
> 
> We could look for new species in one of our gardens and name them. I don't know how we would know which ones were new, maybe we could send them in to science journals and if we get done for trying to claim already known species as our own discoveries then we'll assume the others are new.
> 
> Going scuba diving and seeing if we can spot animals with symbiotic relationships and get any ideas from observing how they co-operate and get along.
> 
> Play one another's favourite video games together.
> 
> Invent a religion and then make pamphlets and see if we can get any followers.
> 
> Go to The Louvre together and spend heaps of time in one area really focusing on each thing and making up back stories for them and meanings and looking up close and guessing whether the artist was high while creating it.
> 
> All my dates have been watching movies on my couch and that is great too. Horrors then cute kids movies are best and in that order.


Hey! Some awesome ideas here...thank u! I'm trying to think of things besides dinner & a movie. Altho that's fun too. Actually I always just get a cheap bottle of wine & a motel room that charges by the hour. Gotta change up my routine.


----------



## AllToAll

Cenarius said:


> I read that when a girl lets you touch her hair it means she's ready to kiss you, true?


If I tell a guy to run his hands through my hair, which has never happened, it's because I want any excuse for him to touch me.

I'd say yes.



George McFly said:


> Do you think its possible for a girl and a guy to be friends and have no sexual tension?


Without a doubt. I have about a handful of guy friends and there's absolutely no sexual tension.



TenYears said:


> What's your idea of a really awesome first date?


Honestly, I'd just enjoy dinner and a walk. The main thing I'd like to get out of a first date is whether we can keep a conversation going.


----------



## Stray Bullet

nubly said:


> Why do women go to the bathroom in groups?


So you can't guess which one of them ****.


----------



## Stray Bullet

stray bullet said:


> ****


s
h
a
t


----------



## komorikun

TenYears said:


> What's your idea of a really awesome first date?


Good convo and lots of making out.


----------



## AussiePea

Fark, I've never "made out" on a 1st date. A kiss on the cheek at the end is like


----------



## lisbeth

@Aussiepea you are making me feel ****ty.


----------



## AussiePea

Well that's certainly not the reaction I was after. :C


----------



## lisbeth

AussiePea said:


> Well that's certainly not the reaction I was after. :C


I should take a chaste leaf out of your book. I'm living with my parents this year so I Have To Be Good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TenYears said:


> What's your idea of a really awesome first date?


A date with a really awesome person. Could literally be doing anything.



riderless said:


> females...
> do you think I can be happy, if I lose all interest in women, physically, mentally, socially, psychologically and spiritually?


Yes but only if you actually do, as in naturally lose interest.


----------



## mezzoforte

TenYears said:


> What's your idea of a really awesome first date?


Something that involves eating. :yes


----------



## crimeclub

Opinion on lunch-dates? If I'm only luke-warm on a girl then ill probably take her out to lunch to at least get to know her more just in case my initial impression was off. What are your thoughts on when a guy takes you on a lunch-date as opposed to like a normal date involving dinner and/or an activity? I think it's pretty normal but seems a little transparent.


----------



## TenYears

AllToAll said:


> Honestly, I'd just enjoy dinner and a walk. The main thing I'd like to get out of a first date is whether we can keep a conversation going.


That sounds cool...thx. Yeah it seems like the convo either just goes effortlessly, and kind of has a life of it's own. Or doesn't, and ends up feeling forced, with awkward silences. Reeeally sucks when that happens lol. I can usually tell within the first 15 minutes (or less) which way it's gonna go.



Persephone The Dread said:


> A date with a really awesome person. Could literally be doing anything.


Haha, how do I become a really awesome person?



mezzoforte said:


> Something that involves eating. :yes


Sounds good...I love to nom nom nom nom nom  I'm addicted to junk food, it's my downfall. And Mexican food, and Tex-Mex, and Italian, and pizza and burgers and Chinese and steak and potatoes lol....


----------



## mezzoforte

TenYears said:


> Sounds good...I love to nom nom nom nom nom  I'm addicted to junk food, it's my downfall. And Mexican food, and Tex-Mex, and Italian, and pizza and burgers and Chinese and steak and potatoes lol....


Same! So hungry now ><


----------



## McFly

mezzoforte said:


> Same! So hungry now ><


I'm grilling a top sirloin steak right now. Mmmm...can't wait for the beefiness.


----------



## Cerberus

Do you ever jiggle your boobs in front of the mirror to bask in their awesomeness? Have you ever been curious as to how good they would look while jumping on a trampoline in a bikini?


----------



## AussiePea

You crack me up Cerb.


----------



## Steve123

1. Are you aware of when you're ovulating?

2. How much shame do you experience surrounding sex or sexuality? Can you point to the origins of it?

3. Have you ever felt strong, sincere romantic feelings for more than one person at a time?

4. Can you physically feel where your ovaries are?

I could spam several more questions but.... I probably just need more female friends


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Steve123 said:


> 1. Are you aware of when you're ovulating?
> 
> 2. How much shame do you experience surrounding sex or sexuality? Can you point to the origins of it?
> 
> 3. Have you ever felt strong, sincere romantic feelings for more than one person at a time?
> 
> 4. Can you physically feel where your ovaries are?
> 
> I could spam several more questions but.... I probably just need more female friends


1. Not consciously

3. nope, think my brain would explode or something.

4. nope


----------



## AllToAll

Steve123 said:


> 1. Are you aware of when you're ovulating?
> 
> 2. How much shame do you experience surrounding sex or sexuality? Can you point to the origins of it?
> 
> 3. Have you ever felt strong, sincere romantic feelings for more than one person at a time?
> 
> 4. Can you physically feel where your ovaries are?
> 
> I could spam several more questions but.... I probably just need more female friends


1. Yes, but only because I keep track of my cycle, and not because I'm acting a certain way. Premenstrual pain also signals it.

2. None. When I was younger I was ashamed of it, but it was mainly due to being raised in a religious household. When I distanced myself from religion, the shame just kinda left with it.

3. No.

4. Yes, if I shake my hips they jiggle.... I'm kidding. No, I can't.


----------



## Shameful

Steve123 said:


> 1. Are you aware of when you're ovulating?
> 
> 2. How much shame do you experience surrounding sex or sexuality? Can you point to the origins of it?
> 
> 3. Have you ever felt strong, sincere romantic feelings for more than one person at a time?
> 
> 4. Can you physically feel where your ovaries are?
> 
> I could spam several more questions but.... I probably just need more female friends


1. I don't ever think of it. I could know, by counting, but I don't really think about it.

3. No, and I'm not even really sure I've felt that for anyone

4. Nope.


----------



## woafy

why


----------



## AllToAll

woafy said:


> why


Why not? Think about it...


----------



## riderless

Is it a woman's task to be mysterious to men?


----------



## GotAnxiety

Do females like being eatten out?


----------



## lisbeth

riderless said:


> Is it a woman's task to be mysterious to men?


If it is then I'm failing at it, because I don't think I'm very mysterious.



GotAnxiety said:


> Do females like being eatten out?


No, we hate it, it feels terrible.


----------



## GotAnxiety

lisbeth said:


> No, we hate it, it feels terrible.


You just killed my religion, Thanks.


----------



## forgetmylife

Are women as horny as men?


----------



## Violet Romantic

:sus This thread is beginning to make me uncomfortable. Just gonna... :tiptoe

:lol


----------



## Paper Samurai

Why do women's hair cuts cost so much compared to men's & how much do you guys usually spend on one?


----------



## lisbeth

Paper Samurai said:


> Why do women's hair cuts cost so much compared to men's & how much do you guys usually spend on one?


I don't know but I'm angry about it. My last haircut cost me £42, the one before that cost £36, and neither of them were very good. I genuinely would just cut my own hair if I didn't have a permanent tremor in my hands.


----------



## tbyrfan

lisbeth said:


> I don't know but I'm angry about it. My last haircut cost me £42, the one before that cost £36, and neither of them were very good. I genuinely would just cut my own hair if I didn't have a permanent tremor in my hands.


What did you get that cost that much? Just a trim?


----------



## Paper Samurai

tbyrfan said:


> What did you get that cost that much? Just a trim?


Just in case (although you probably have noticed) £42 equals about 70 dollars. And yes, that does make my eyes water reading that as well :b

But I imagine you're getting more than just a trim for that price right?


----------



## lisbeth

tbyrfan said:


> What did you get that cost that much? Just a trim?


Yes! Is that cheap to you? It's expensive to me.
The £42 haircut, she just cut off 1 inch straight across the bottom (I don't even have layers) and cut in a fringe. Not even a particularly good fringe, frankly. And I live in a small town rather than a city, so I don't know what the hell these prices are. They're expensive but they don't do a good job.

In August went to get a full head of highlights in my hair... I wanted a cool-toned dark blonde. Instead, the hairdresser - and not a cheap hairdresser - decided to dye my hair a level-7 warm brown all over, with three blonde streaks on either side of my face. So crookedly done that it was all an inch away from the roots, btw. Obviously I complained to the salon because wtf, and she said she'd redo it for free. So I went back, full head of foils again... very nervous so emphasising to her what I wanted... what happens this time... my hair turns this awful brassy colour she's done so unevenly that my hair is _orange at the roots and yellow at the ends_. Not to mention that it's breaking, splitting, dry as hell, generally damaged as heck... and falling out. It hasn't looked so bad since I was 17 and had a homebleached pixie cut.
I ended up having to go to a different hairdresser still and getting the coolest-toned brown dye they had, and even now my hair still looks kind of gingery. The weird brassy tone comes through. Plus the damage is awful. Awful. It's not so bad that I've had to cut much off, but it looks like absolute ****. It's been a month and it's still breaking and still falling. And it'll probably take about 3 years to grow out.

I didn't even bother going back to complain, although I wanted to, because ye olde SA made me afraid of rocking the boat a second time. I know that demon hairdresser personally, which makes things more complicated. And it wasn't a cheap hairdresser. Honestly, I wish I had just bought a box dye from the chemist and done it myself, because I would have done a better job. Or left my hair alone in the first place. Hairdressers srs cannot be trusted.

Anyone who has a good experience with hairdressers is someone I am very jealous of.


----------



## komorikun

My last haircut was $25 plus $5 tip. Shampoo and blow out included. The cut isn't bad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lisbeth said:


> Yes! Is that cheap to you? It's expensive to me.
> The £42 haircut, she just cut off 1 inch straight across the bottom (I don't even have layers) and cut in a fringe. Not even a particularly good fringe, frankly. And I live in a small town rather than a city, so I don't know what the hell these prices are. They're expensive but they don't do a good job.
> 
> In August went to get a full head of highlights in my hair... I wanted a cool-toned dark blonde. Instead, the hairdresser - and not a cheap hairdresser - decided to dye my hair a level-7 warm brown all over, with three blonde streaks on either side of my face. So crookedly done that it was all an inch away from the roots, btw. Obviously I complained to the salon because wtf, and she said she'd redo it for free. So I went back, full head of foils again... very nervous so emphasising to her what I wanted... what happens this time... my hair turns this awful brassy colour she's done so unevenly that my hair is _orange at the roots and yellow at the ends_. Not to mention that it's breaking, splitting, dry as hell, generally damaged as heck... and falling out. It hasn't looked so bad since I was 17 and had a homebleached pixie cut.
> I ended up having to go to a different hairdresser still and getting the coolest-toned brown dye they had, and even now my hair still looks kind of gingery. The weird brassy tone comes through. Plus the damage is awful. Awful. It's not so bad that I've had to cut much off, but it looks like absolute ****. It's been a month and it's still breaking and still falling. And it'll probably take about 3 years to grow out.
> 
> I didn't even bother going back to complain, although I wanted to, because ye olde SA made me afraid of rocking the boat a second time. I know that demon hairdresser personally, which makes things more complicated. And it wasn't a cheap hairdresser. Honestly, I wish I had just bought a box dye from the chemist and done it myself, because I would have done a better job. Or left my hair alone in the first place. Hairdressers srs cannot be trusted.
> 
> Anyone who has a good experience with hairdressers is someone I am very jealous of.


Oh no, seriously, don't bother. You should just do it your self it's pretty easy and then if it doesn't turn out how you like it you can just dye over it with a darker colour and the two boxes of dye will probably cost you about £10 altogether (like the first box and the **** up box, depending on how long/thick/much hair you have of course) one box should be enough for highlights though I'd imagine.

Though to be fair, I imagine doing your own highlights in subtle natural colours would be much more difficult, I've only ever done highlights in unnatural colours which is much simpler. There are probably video tutorials online though, YouTube seems to be full of those now.


----------



## tbyrfan

lisbeth said:


> Yes! Is that cheap to you? It's expensive to me.
> The £42 haircut, she just cut off 1 inch straight across the bottom (I don't even have layers) and cut in a fringe. Not even a particularly good fringe, frankly. And I live in a small town rather than a city, so I don't know what the hell these prices are. They're expensive but they don't do a good job.


WTF...are there any cheap haircut places there? At SuperCuts, you can get a trim for $15, and apparently they are fine for that sort of thing... I've never been to a salon because my cousin (who is a hairdresser) cut my hair for my whole life.



lisbeth said:


> In August went to get a full head of highlights in my hair... I wanted a cool-toned dark blonde. Instead, the hairdresser - and not a cheap hairdresser - decided to dye my hair a level-7 warm brown all over, with three blonde streaks on either side of my face. So crookedly done that it was all an inch away from the roots, btw. Obviously I complained to the salon because wtf, and she said she'd redo it for free. So I went back, full head of foils again... very nervous so emphasising to her what I wanted... what happens this time... my hair turns this awful brassy colour she's done so unevenly that my hair is _orange at the roots and yellow at the ends_. Not to mention that it's breaking, splitting, dry as hell, generally damaged as heck... and falling out. It hasn't looked so bad since I was 17 and had a homebleached pixie cut.
> I ended up having to go to a different hairdresser still and getting the coolest-toned brown dye they had, and even now my hair still looks kind of gingery. The weird brassy tone comes through. Plus the damage is awful. Awful. It's not so bad that I've had to cut much off, but it looks like absolute ****. It's been a month and it's still breaking and still falling. And it'll probably take about 3 years to grow out.
> 
> I didn't even bother going back to complain, although I wanted to, because ye olde SA made me afraid of rocking the boat a second time. I know that demon hairdresser personally, which makes things more complicated. And it wasn't a cheap hairdresser. Honestly, I wish I had just bought a box dye from the chemist and done it myself, because I would have done a better job. Or left my hair alone in the first place. Hairdressers srs cannot be trusted.
> 
> Anyone who has a good experience with hairdressers is someone I am very jealous of.


I've heard so many hairdresser horror stories that the idea of going scares me. I have a ton of gray hairs and want to dye my hair my natural color at some point to get rid of them, but i'm afraid of it looking really unnatural/tacky because it's a very dark brown.


----------



## lisbeth

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh no, seriously, don't bother. You should just do it your self it's pretty easy and then if it doesn't turn out how you like it you can just dye over it with a darker colour and the two boxes of dye will probably cost you about £10 altogether (like the first box and the **** up box, depending on how long/thick/much hair you have of course) one box should be enough for highlights though I'd imagine.
> 
> Though I imagine doing your own highlights in subtle natural colours would be much more difficult, I've only ever done highlights in unnatural colours which is much simpler. There are probably video tutorials online though, YouTube seems to be full of those now.


That's really what I'm going to do next time, I think. Unfortunately my hair is too damaged right now for me to risk doing much to it 'til this mess grows out. It's not that people will be pointing and laughing at me in the street, but given it's weak and breaking I don't think it can take any more chemicals. I think I'm just going to have to tolerate this kinda-brown, leave it alone, and hope it doesn't contrast too much with my natural colour when my roots start showing properly.

I mean, I don't imagine I'd do a stellar job at dying my own highlights, but you really can't do much worse than orange at the top and yellow at the bottom. It being a little bit crooked or unevenly spaced or something is the worst I can see me doing to myself. But I think it'll probably take at least a year before my hair is healthy enough to do anything much with anyway.

(Anyone got any damage-repair tips, while we're at it?)


----------



## monotonous

nobody likes Asian guys


----------



## lisbeth

tbyrfan said:


> WTF...are there any cheap haircut places there? At SuperCuts, you can get a trim for $15, and apparently they are fine for that sort of thing... I've never been to a salon because my cousin (who is a hairdresser) cut my hair for my whole life.
> 
> I've heard so many hairdresser horror stories that the idea of going scares me. I have a ton of gray hairs and want to dye my hair my natural color at some point to get rid of them, but i'm afraid of it looking really unnatural/tacky because it's a very dark brown.


It's a big, big risk. I know lots of girls whose hair always turns out nice, but any time I've got something done at a salon, they've done a bad job. I've had more bad haircuts than good, and I've never had dye turn out well - as a teenager I had literal stripes for highlights, and then, y'know, this fiasco. The one time I dyed my hair and was happy with it was when I was 17 and dyed my hair a colour called "black cherry" in the bathroom at home, to cover up that bad home-bleaching. It came out blood-red, and I was in the middle of a goth phase, so it was great.

I think the big risk with dying your hair at home is that it'll come out a solid block colour with no tonal variation... that's what makes it look artificial, I think. If the parts you want to cover are just at the roots, you could try just dying the roots maybe and leaving the rest natural? IDK if that's possible or not. Otherwise I think there are powders and temporary dye 'pens' designed for covering roots and patches of hair without you having to dye your whole head. If I remember rightly you have very long hair, so dying all of it would be quite difficult.


----------



## lisbeth

monotonous said:


> nobody likes Asian guys


I like Asian guys. monotonous, your whole philosophy is wrong.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@monotonous are you going to do this in every thread now or... 

60% of the worlds population is Asian (OK I'm assuming that's the whole continent and that you mean East Asian and that's also only including people living in Asia but still.) Your point is pretty much nullified by that statistic.

@lisbeth I'm not sure really and I don't know how damaged your hair is, mine is a bit right now, lots of split ends and blah but I use this conditioner:










(I think I mentioned it before on this forum..)

and it makes it feel really soft after I've used it :3 and it smells nice (I think) I usually leave it in for a bit longer than 3 minutes though.


----------



## tbyrfan

lisbeth said:


> It's a big, big risk. I know lots of girls whose hair always turns out nice, but any time I've got something done at a salon, they've done a bad job. I've had more bad haircuts than good, and I've never had dye turn out well - as a teenager I had literal stripes for highlights, and then, y'know, this fiasco. The one time I dyed my hair and was happy with it was when I was 17 and dyed my hair a colour called "black cherry" in the bathroom at home, to cover up that bad home-bleaching. It came out blood-red, and I was in the middle of a goth phase, so it was great.
> 
> I think the big risk with dying your hair at home is that it'll come out a solid block colour with no tonal variation... that's what makes it look artificial, I think. If the parts you want to cover are just at the roots, you could try just dying the roots maybe and leaving the rest natural? IDK if that's possible or not. Otherwise I think there are powders and temporary dye 'pens' designed for covering roots and patches of hair without you having to dye your whole head. If I remember rightly you have very long hair, so dying all of it would be quite difficult.


I have so many gray hairs that are so long that I would have to dye my whole head.  And it would be so expensive. I don't mind the salt and pepper look much, but eventually I think i'll just pay and pray lol


----------



## lisbeth

tbyrfan said:


> I have so many gray hairs that are so long that I would have to dye my whole head.  And it would be so expensive. I don't mind the salt and pepper look much, but eventually I think i'll just pay and pray lol


Pay and pray is right. I prayed throughout my appointment (srs, like a constant monologue in my head) and it didn't help me, but then again, I am openly an atheist. I think God didn't appreciate me remembering him only in a time of need... especially as the need was just my hair.

Maybe find somebody you know whose hair you like, and ask them where they got it done? I'm going to do that next time, I think. My problem is I don't know many girls, so it's hard.


----------



## tbyrfan

lisbeth said:


> Pay and pray is right. I prayed throughout my appointment (srs, like a constant monologue in my head) and it didn't help me, but then again, I am openly an atheist. I think God didn't appreciate me remembering him only in a time of need... especially as the need was just my hair.
> 
> Maybe find somebody you know whose hair you like, and ask them where they got it done? I'm going to do that next time, I think. My problem is I don't know many girls, so it's hard.


One of my coworkers just got her long, curly hair cut into a bob and it looks great, so I asked her where she got it done and she said she loved the stylist and gave me the business card that the stylist gave her. I don't know what it's like for coloring, but the place got great reviews.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Lol @ the questions wow..
we are humans too ..sheesh


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Phantasmagorical said:


> :sus This thread is beginning to make me uncomfortable. Just gonna... :tiptoe
> 
> :lol


This!


----------



## peyandkeele

Do girls like musicians?


----------



## jcastaway

TenYears said:


> What's your idea of a really awesome first date?


We go to ikea and play hide and seek.


----------



## purechaos

jcastaway said:


> We go to ikea and play hide and seek.


 gah! Ikea


----------



## TenYears

jcastaway said:


> We go to ikea and play hide and seek.


Ha! Yeah I tried this once. I counted to 10,000 just like she said to and she went and hid somewhere in the store and I looked for her, and looked, for hours. And I asked everyone in the store, "have you seen this hot looking big-chested beautiful blond woman and they all said no and finally hours later the store closed the lights went off and I went home dejected and lonely and confused. Never again! I'm not sure, maybe she left??? :sus I don't know. Either that or she's still there waiting for me to find her. *shrugs* To this day I can't go into an Ikea. I have nightmares about it. Serious.


----------



## IllmaticJJ

What is a fap wizard? How and when did you become one?


----------



## jcastaway

TenYears said:


> Ha! Yeah I tried this once. I counted to 10,000 just like she said to


That's messed up!Sucks when a person ruins a good thing. One day you'll find someone worthy of playing hide and go seek with you at Ikea.


----------



## Psyflux

jcastaway said:


> That's messed up!Sucks when a person ruins a good thing. One day you'll find someone worthy of playing hide and go seek with you at Ikea.


People need to stop treating Ikea like a playground! There's a reason there's a painted path on the floor. Too many people think they can just wander off without a Swedish guide, like they know how to survive in that environment, but they don't!

I got lost in an Ikea once. It was in the autumn of '06. "Let's go look at lamps," my friend said. "It'll be fun!" We were so young and naive. We lost each other in the furniture section. Before I knew it I was alone. There was no way to track the time - all the clocks were different, some didn't even work at all. Before I knew it, the lights went out. Then it began. Periods of light and darkness. I held onto the dim hope of seeing daylight again one day. But when Summer hit, the air-cons came on...so cold. I thought I'd freeze there. Luckily I stumbled across the bedroom section and managed to build a fort out of high thread count sheets. I also found a backup freezer filled with Swedish meatballs. I spent 4 months in that hell....thawing meatballs on energy-efficient lamps and sucking the water out of a leak in the evaporative air conditioner. At one point I came across a place that would turn you white and make your hair curl...an abandoned temple to an ancient god the Swedes refer to as "Cos'metics." I would have died in there if it wasn't for the sheer dumb luck of staggering across the main path one day. It was a young Italian couple who found me and guided me to the exit. When they heard of the conditions I'd been living in, they offered me some Italian style meatballs....oh god, how I missed herbs! It took me months to recover from the ordeal. I never saw my friend again...

tl;dr - Ikea is not a playground. Stay on the path.


----------



## Elad

dr phil eyeing u up for a mustache ride in front of his tv audience on the right

dr oz slicking back his hair with a ER apron on limbering up his wrinkly spirit fingers on the left

who do you pick

this is like to decide whether the human race survivors, consider the magnitude


----------



## forgetmylife

Sugarslippers said:


> Lol @ the questions wow..
> we are humans too ..sheesh


lolwut?

Whatever, I got my answer...

http://www.webmd.com/sex/features/sex-drive-how-do-men-women-compare

edit: and I respect a women's sex drive, but I believe women should respect a man's sex drive too. there needs to be compromise imo


----------



## Ckg2011

Power Puff Girls or Power Rangers ?


----------



## Violet Romantic

Ckg2011 said:


> Power Puff Girls or Power Rangers ?


Powerpuff Girls! :lol I think I'm the only person on the planet who never liked Power Rangers. I always felt like I was losing intelligence the longer I watched it. :b


----------



## UltraShy

What's the point of wearing panties at all when so many contain about as much material as a pirate's eye patch?:stu


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Elad said:


> dr phil eyeing u up for a mustache ride in front of his tv audience on the right
> 
> dr oz slicking back his hair with a ER apron on limbering up his wrinkly spirit fingers on the left
> 
> who do you pick
> 
> this is like to decide whether the human race survivors, consider the magnitude


 Wow at the choices 0_0

I shudder at both options.


----------



## komorikun

UltraShy said:


> What's the point of wearing panties at all when so many contain about as much material as a pirate's eye patch?:stu


Yeah, I really don't understand the point of thongs. They seem to think that only the vulva needs to covered and not the *** crack. Doesn't make sense when it's the *** that smells more and sweats. I don't know why anyone would give a crap about whether a panty line is visible.


----------



## forgetmylife

Sugarslippers said:


> Wow at the choices 0_0
> 
> I shudder at both options.


lol^

well, there go's the human race...

although im sure dr oz would figure a way out (reproduce without a woman). that dudes weird...


----------



## UltraShy

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I really don't understand the point of thongs. They seem to think that only the vulva needs to covered and not the *** crack. Doesn't make sense when it's the *** that smells more and sweats. *I don't know why anyone would give a crap about whether a panty line is visible.*


Women get upset with guys who state at their a**, but unless you're staring at her a** you're not going to notice panty lines. Now there's irony -- they want it to look perfect for those who stare, but you're a damn perve if you stare.

My view is that if a woman wants to avoid panty lines she could simply avoid wearing panties. I haven't worn underwear in the last 30+ years, seeing no point to this garment. It's my theory that underwear exists only so the textile industry can sell us more stuff and in the case of thongs, they're making a fortune selling stuff that is barely there to start with. I can't figure out why a woman would want a thong that's specifically designed to crawl up her crack. Seems uncomfortable & is one reason I don't wear underwear myself -- I sure don't enjoy a garment crawling up my a**.


----------



## Darktower776

jcastaway said:


> We go to ikea and play hide and seek.


That sounds like so much fun. Seriously. :yes


----------



## forgetmylife

UltraShy said:


> Women get upset with guys who state at their a**, but unless you're staring at her a** you're not going to notice panty lines. Now there's irony -- they want it to look perfect for those who stare, but you're a damn perve if you stare.
> 
> My view is that if a woman wants to avoid panty lines she could simply avoid wearing panties. I haven't worn underwear in the last 30+ years, seeing no point to this garment. It's my theory that underwear exists only so the textile industry can sell us more stuff and in the case of thongs, they're making a fortune selling stuff that is barely there to start with. I can't figure out why a woman would want a thong that's specifically designed to crawl up her crack. Seems uncomfortable & is one reason I don't wear underwear myself -- I sure don't enjoy a garment crawling up my a**.


The only good use I see for panties is sex appeal. It comes down to the old looks vs comfort.

It's like for men how we can wear baggy, super comfy sweats but they look terrible.


----------



## riderless

if a guy has neither a job nor money, what else would he need to attract your interest?


----------



## UltraShy

riderless said:


> if a guy has neither a job nor money, what else would he need to attract your interest?


Does Mr. Poverty happen to have the stunning good looks of a model?


----------



## Skeletra

riderless said:


> if a guy has neither a job nor money, what else would he need to attract your interest?


- A place to sleep (parents, friends?)
- Looks that I personally find appealing
- A nice personality that goes well with mine
- Doesn't do drugs and doesn't drink excessively
- Able to cook a meal (this one isn't vital or anything, but.. if a guy had just a nice personality and some killer chef skills I would probably be really into him. Nothing is sexier than watching a guy cook IMO)


----------



## mezzoforte

riderless said:


> if a guy has neither a job nor money, what else would he need to attract your interest?


The desire to get out of his current situation. He should keep applying for jobs, maybe applying for school if he can or going to therapy for his SA, just taking whatever steps/options he can to help himself. If I can see that he's trying and not just saying "oh well" *gives up*, then that's a great start.


UltraShy said:


> My view is that if a woman wants to avoid panty lines she could simply avoid wearing panties. I haven't worn underwear in the last 30+ years, seeing no point to this garment. It's my theory that underwear exists only so the textile industry can sell us more stuff and in the case of thongs, they're making a fortune selling stuff that is barely there to start with. I can't figure out why a woman would want a thong that's specifically designed to crawl up her crack. Seems uncomfortable & is one reason I don't wear underwear myself -- I sure don't enjoy a garment crawling up my a**.


I've tried that and it feels weird to go without undies if you're wearing pants in my opinion (especially tight jeans). I imagine it would feel okay wearing a dress or skirt, but also take some getting used to. :b


----------



## MobiusX

what size are your breasts?


----------



## komorikun

riderless said:


> if a guy has neither a job nor money, what else would he need to attract your interest?


Good looking and I enjoy talking to him. Has plenty of time to hang out with me. Willing to stay at my place 99% of the time. (I dislike going to guys' places.)


----------



## komorikun

UltraShy said:


> Women get upset with guys who state at their a**, but unless you're staring at her a** you're not going to notice panty lines. Now there's irony -- they want it to look perfect for those who stare, but you're a damn perve if you stare.
> 
> My view is that if a woman wants to avoid panty lines she could simply avoid wearing panties. I haven't worn underwear in the last 30+ years, seeing no point to this garment. It's my theory that underwear exists only so the textile industry can sell us more stuff and in the case of thongs, they're making a fortune selling stuff that is barely there to start with. I can't figure out why a woman would want a thong that's specifically designed to crawl up her crack. Seems uncomfortable & is one reason I don't wear underwear myself -- I sure don't enjoy a garment crawling up my a**.


Underwear are useful in that you don't have to wash your pants/shorts as much. They can be used repeatedly. And underwear saves the pants from period blood stains. I've gotten blood on my underwear zillions of times but only a handful of times on my pants.


----------



## TenYears

OK, yet another question from the Ten of Years that I'm sure won't get answered. But after all this is Ask a Female Anything.

Do you own a toy? What color? How big? How often do you play with it? Does it require batteries or no? Do you have a name for it? :duck


----------



## mezzoforte

TenYears said:


> OK, yet another question from the Ten of Years that I'm sure won't get answered. But after all this is Ask a Female Anything.
> 
> Do you own a toy? What color? How big? How often do you play with it? Does it require batteries or no? Do you have a name for it? :duck


Um...
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18-551/


----------



## TenYears

mezzoforte said:


> Um...
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18-551/


Why 18+? Toys are fun. I have an xbox. :con

Get your mind outa da gutter gurl...


----------



## Fruitcake

TenYears said:


> OK, yet another question from the Ten of Years that I'm sure won't get answered. But after all this is Ask a Female Anything.
> 
> Do you own a toy? What color? How big? How often do you play with it? Does it require batteries or no? Do you have a name for it? :duck


I have like more than twenty but I will tell you about my newest one. Bright green, about the length of my forearm. Like once every two weeks. No. Yes, but that's between us. I will update with a pic later if you want but it's bedtime now.


----------



## TenYears

Fruitcake said:


> I have like more than twenty but I will tell you about my newest one. Bright green, about the length of my forearm. Like once every two weeks. No. Yes, but that's between us. I will update with a pic later if you want but it's bedtime now.




Wow! Yes, pics please!  (Night-night, don't let the bed bugs bite).


----------



## MobiusX

how old are you? it says you responded and it got deleted


----------



## tojogreat91

what do girls think about?


----------



## riderless

komorikun said:


> Good looking and I enjoy talking to him. Has plenty of time to hang out with me. Willing to stay at my place 99% of the time. (I dislike going to guys' places.)


 interesting answer


----------



## missyx

tojogreat91 said:


> what do girls think about?


Guys that lead us on then just drop us!


----------



## peyandkeele

I guess i got ignored the first time i asked lol, but do girls like musicians? not just guys who play guitar, but guys who play instruments period?


----------



## Umpalumpa

zomgz said:


> How many girls can a girl girl if a girl could girl girl?


Trolling with style.


----------



## diamondheart89

peyandkeele said:


> I guess i got ignored the first time i asked lol, but do girls like musicians? not just guys who play guitar, but guys who play instruments period?


I only know one guy who plays an instrument and he plays a guitar. :um

Saxophones are cool.


----------



## Therin

peyandkeele said:


> I guess i got ignored the first time i asked lol, but do girls like musicians? not just guys who play guitar, but guys who play instruments period?


awww yeaaahhh B)

I wonder if there are people that... hate musicians. Kind of a weird thing to not like someone for.


----------



## Elad

Sugarslippers said:


> Wow at the choices 0_0
> 
> I shudder at both options.


we both know you leaned towards one after reading

women up and say it


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Should women have a home country ? Ya know .. like Israel ?


----------



## 7th.Streeter

TenYears said:


> OK, yet another question from the Ten of Years that I'm sure won't get answered. But after all this is Ask a Female Anything.
> 
> Do you own a toy? What color? How big? How often do you play with it? Does it require batteries or no? Do you have a name for it? :duck


 I used to....=) it was so cute. kinda medium sized, had red cheeks, was yellow and its ears had black tips along with a zigzag tail...

if you can't guess its a toy pikachu..( not a sextoy pikachu) just a doll pikachu..

# These questions -_-


----------



## 7th.Streeter

raenic said:


> The souls and hearts of men.
> 
> 1. Complaining about the 'friendzone' and how girls don't like 'nice guys'. Naw you aint a nice guy you're a passive aggressive internalised misogynist with a beta complex. And theres no such thing as a friendzone, someone either likes you or they don't, saying they just want to be friends is an excuse to not hurt your feelings.
> 2. Spread their legs really wide when they sit taking up the space of those around them.
> 3. Think they're owed sex.
> 
> I don't understand this question.


Lol @ the souls and hearts of men x D

ditto to how guys say girls don't want. a good guy just BC they don't choose them..I mean really? Number 3, ( esp pertains to most sa boys here) I hate perversion. or not treating women equally, sexism

and again ditto to the last question....
some of these questions from the sa guys.. ( in the words of Charlotte..) make me wanna slap a boy -_-

I mean we are not aliens, when we poop, butterflies and roses do not come out..

# get rid of your assumptions


----------



## Fruitcake

TenYears said:


> Wow! Yes, pics please!  (Night-night, don't let the bed bugs bite).














tojogreat91 said:


> what do girls think about?


Soft little animals, philosophy, literature, sexy things.

That accounts for about 99% but there are a few others.



W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Has your pet gotten you desexed yet? Mine has. :blank I wanted a mini me.
> 
> Also, if you wear heels, did it take time to get used to? How long?


No, I got to him first.

I have been wearing heels about five times a year for five years and I'm maybe quarterways to getting used to it, depending on the shoe.


----------



## Polar

What's your favorite flower?


----------



## riderless

Do you feel beautiful?


----------



## Juschill

tojogreat91 said:


> what do girls think about?


dick..........dick sporting goods that is


----------



## probably offline

Elad said:


> wrinkly spirit fingers


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Fruitcake said:


>


 Did you end up getting the wand?


----------



## TenYears

Fruitcake said:


>


Awesomesauce! That looks like a toy you only mess around with when you're serious :b And I didn't expect to get a picture of your...uhm...kitty along with it. She is absolutely stunningly beautiful, I just want to kiss it and pet it all night long. If she likes that sort of thing. I like cats and cats like me, I guess I know how to make a pu55y purr. :stu

Oh did you find the Hitachi Magic Wand you were looking for? On the screen behind your toy haha! I've heard they're excellent for getting rid of stress and tension. Should make you feel like a whole new woman.


----------



## TenYears

Sugarslippers said:


> I used to....=) it was so cute. kinda medium sized, had red cheeks, was yellow and its ears had black tips along with a zigzag tail...
> 
> if you can't guess its a toy pikachu..( not a sextoy pikachu) just a doll pikachu..
> 
> # These questions -_-


That does sound cute! Hey if you're into Pikachu dolls, who am I to judge?

Who said anything about sex toy pikachus? Whoever brought up sex toys is a perv!!


----------



## McFly

Fruitcake said:


>


I like how you had your pu**y cat right next to the webpage of a vibrator. Very naughty girl :whip


----------



## Fleurs

peyandkeele said:


> I guess i got ignored the first time i asked lol, but do girls like musicians? not just guys who play guitar, but guys who play instruments period?


It isn't something I look for but when I find out a guy plays an instrument it definitely makes me more interested in them.


----------



## Violet Romantic

peyandkeele said:


> I guess i got ignored the first time i asked lol, but do girls like musicians? not just guys who play guitar, but guys who play instruments period?


I can't really say it's something I like enough to seek it out as a quality in a mate. I don't dislike it either, though. I think it's cool, but it also makes me feel inferior because I can't play anything. :b



Polar said:


> What's your favorite flower?


Recently changed to orchids. 



riderless said:


> Do you feel beautiful?


Not particularly.


----------



## arnie

Do you think guys who say m'lady are creepy and sexist?


----------



## cybernaut

^Biggie.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

A girl always slaps my arm and pokes me in the ribs and stuff... I thought it was just friendly but yesterday she asked me to pick her up and carry her.... I didn't do it cause I honestly just wasn't sure we're to put my hands and felt very uncomfortable in the moment... For some context, I asked her out on a date months ago and she went with me but I don't think it went that well so I didn't ask her out again until about two weeks ago... But I did it really spur of the moment and I asked her as just friends becuas I didnt think she wanted a relationship, she said that she had just got off work and that she was tired so i just took that as a no... But ever since she's been extremely handssy and she took my hand and made me touch her face,and she also asked me to pick her up.... It just isn't adding up and I was wondering if any of the girls here could provide some perspective?


----------



## MM Gloria

What's your favorite color to wear on your clothes?


----------



## Kevin001

Are veins a turn on for you?


----------



## TCNY

will you hold everything i say against me?


----------



## reaffected

TCNY said:


> will you hold everything i say against me?


yes


----------



## TCNY

reaffected said:


> yes


booooooooooooooooooooooooooooobs & aaaaaaaazzzzzzes c:


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> Are veins a turn on for you?


No, I refuse to date a man who has veins.

Arteries are okay.


----------



## tea111red

yes, forearm veins are huge turn on.


----------



## Kevin001

LostInReverie said:


> No, I refuse to date a man who has veins.
> 
> Arteries are okay.


I was hoping for a serious answer but ok.


----------



## Gojira

TCNY said:


> booooooooooooooooooooooooooooobs & aaaaaaaazzzzzzes c:


----------



## reaffected

TCNY said:


> booooooooooooooooooooooooooooobs & aaaaaaaazzzzzzes c:


Hey! At least you nailed one of my favorite text smiles c:


----------



## kesker

reaffected said:


> yes


this is great news!!!!!! I love when stuff is held against me!! :yay


----------



## Gojira

Why do you like having babies when pregnancy gives you morning sickness, stretch marks, calcium deficiency, 18 years of offspring mayhem, etc, etc...

Like, I could see having one, and then being like "**** that, never again. Idk what I was thinking, this is the most horrible thing my body's ever experienced." But it doesn't deter you. You usually have multiple children.:get:doh:stu

I mean yeah, it's great that you do, or humanity would die off. But I could imagine individually more of ya's would be like "Nuh uh."


----------



## reaffected

kesker said:


> this is great news!!!!!! I love when stuff is held against me!! :yay


Hey kesky...remember that time you were supposed to share pictures from your trip and that time that we were supposed to have been besties and I could've sworn we were for ...uh years... >>


----------



## kesker

reaffected said:


> Hey kesky...remember that time you were supposed to share pictures from your trip and that time that we were supposed to have been besties and I could've sworn we were for ...uh years... >>


:lol I lobbed that one up for you, didn't I. Ok, I WILL DEFINITELY send pics.


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> I was hoping for a serious answer but ok.


There are still plenty of other females around here who may be willing to give you a serious answer. Don't give up hope, Kev!


----------



## Kevin001

LostInReverie said:


> There are still plenty of other females around here who may be willing to give you a serious answer. Don't give up hope, Kev!


----------



## Gojira

LostInReverie said:


> There are still plenty of other females around here who may be willing to give you a serious answer. Don't give up hope, Kev!





Kevin001 said:


>


I hear a couple o' hard lemonades, and you can't get her to shu...

Oh, hi Reverie :grin2:

*Whispers to Kevin001 "Well this is awkward..." *

**Slinks away sheepishly**

P.S. Slinks is an awesome word. Sounds like the nickname of an Italian bookie/ loan shark :surprise:


----------



## reaffected

Kevin001 said:


>


Lol :heart


----------



## gopherinferno

i wanna do a thread like this because i like fire and destruction and mayhem


----------



## LostinReverie

Gojira said:


> I hear a couple o' hard lemonades, and you can't get her to shu...
> 
> Oh, hi Reverie :grin2:
> 
> *Whispers to Kevin001 "Well this is awkward..." *
> 
> **Slinks away sheepishly**
> 
> P.S. Slinks is an awesome word. Sounds like the nickname of an Italian bookie/ loan shark :surprise:


:wife


----------



## Abbeh

Gojira said:


> Why do you like having babies when pregnancy gives you morning sickness, stretch marks, calcium deficiency, 18 years of offspring mayhem, etc, etc...
> 
> Like, I could see having one, and then being like "**** that, never again. Idk what I was thinking, this is the most horrible thing my bodies ever experienced." But it doesn't deter you. You usually have multiple children.:get:doh:stu
> 
> I mean yeah, it's great that you do, or humanity would die off. But I could imagine individually more of ya's would be like "Nuh uh."


I personally don't want kids, but every boyfriend I've ever had wanted them. I think most people, not just women, want a family eventually.


----------



## Vein

LostInReverie said:


> No, I refuse to date a man who has veins.
> 
> Arteries are okay.


:frown2:



tea111red said:


> yes, forearm veins are huge turn on.


:smile2:

Uhm... why do you like walking in heels (if you do, I don't really have any questions)? D:


----------



## LostinReverie

Gojira said:


> Why do you like having babies when pregnancy gives you morning sickness, stretch marks, calcium deficiency, 18 years of offspring mayhem, etc, etc...
> 
> Like, I could see having one, and then being like "**** that, never again. Idk what I was thinking, this is the most horrible thing my body's ever experienced." But it doesn't deter you. You usually have multiple children.:get:doh:stu
> 
> I mean yeah, it's great that you do, or humanity would die off. But I could imagine individually more of ya's would be like "Nuh uh."


Yeah, that is never happening to me.


----------



## NoHobbies

Cup size?


----------



## gopherinferno

Vein said:


> :frown2:
> 
> :smile2:
> 
> Uhm... why do you like walking in heels (if you do, I don't really have any questions)? D:


there are few things that rival the feeling of total strength and domination when you can walk like a queen in a pair of heels


----------



## Xisha

Vein said:


> Uhm... why do you like walking in heels (if you do, I don't really have any questions)? D:


1. If everyone around me's wearing heels, I don't want to be more of a midget than I already am.
2. I feel so purty in heels.
3. Something sharp to aim at people should I ever have a hissy fit/
4. The click clack sound is so empowering for some reason.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Gojira said:


> Why do you like having babies when pregnancy gives you morning sickness, stretch marks, calcium deficiency, 18 years of offspring mayhem, etc, etc...
> 
> Like, I could see having one, and then being like "**** that, never again. Idk what I was thinking, this is the most horrible thing my body's ever experienced." But it doesn't deter you. You usually have multiple children.:get:doh:stu
> 
> I mean yeah, it's great that you do, or humanity would die off. But I could imagine individually more of ya's would be like "Nuh uh."


Actually lots of women on this site don't want children, but as for in the general population I do think it's going down as women have better access to birth control and education.

But obviously the answer to this is biological imperative. Personally I think the idea of pregnancy and giving birth is awful but I kind of like the idea of raising a child but still not sure if I'd ever be ready before it's too late. If I was having them biologically it'd have to be with someone very special to me as well.



Kevin001 said:


> Are veins a turn on for you?


No, but I've heard quite a few women on this site say they are for them before.


----------



## Kevin001

NoHobbies said:


> Cup size?


Seriously bro? :lol



Persephone The Dread said:


> No, but I've heard quite a few women on this site say they are for them before.


I feeling you're into artsy/creative/sci-fi type of guys.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> Seriously bro? :lol
> 
> I feeling you're into artsy/creative/sci-fi type of guys.


You're about right  guys who are a bit geeky, or artsy or into music creation, or into alternative/rock music culture. But physically slim mostly.


----------



## 2Milk

From time to time do you eat your boogers?


----------



## HenDoggy

wasn't this in 18+?


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> wasn't this in 18+?


This is just the regular version.....nothing sexual (well I hope not). lol. I bumped it.


----------



## Surly Wurly

how do you feel about cellulite?


edit - inb4 dimpled/wobbly


----------



## Vein

gopherinferno said:


> there are few things that rival the feeling of total strength and domination when you can walk like a queen in a pair of heels


Woah, I imagined some beautiful junoesque woman entering a room , wearing some extravagant gown when I read that statement. Haha.

:surprise:



Xisha said:


> 2. I feel so purty in heels.
> 
> 4. The click clack sound is so empowering for some reason.


Ahahaha, the other day when I was out with my sister I commented on the sound she made as she walked (the click clack). "It's like everyone knows when you're coming, or when you're here." Iunno, it was just amusing to me because she was dressed the part as well; had that red lipstick and flowing long mantle of hair like "O', I'm so gorgeous" type of confidence LOL, though she hardly thinks herself that, my dear sister.

:laugh:

P.S I love your signature Xisha... *_*

_They offered her the world,
but she said she had her own. ~_

Such convictions are found in so few; what a wonderful gal, she is. ~

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway, another one for all you femme fatales...!

How are the women's public restrooms, are they usually always cleanly? Do you see other women doing their make-up? Do you gossip to each other like in all the tv shows?


----------



## TheLastShy

Can I touch your butt?


----------



## Xisha

Vein said:


> Ahahaha, the other day when I was out with my sister I commented on the sound she made as she walked (the click clack). "It's like everyone knows when you're coming, or when you're here." Iunno, it was just amusing to me because she was dressed the part as well; had that red lipstick and flowing long mantle of hair like "O', I'm so gorgeous" type of confidence LOL, though she hardly thinks herself that, my dear sister.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> P.S I love your signature Xisha... *_*
> 
> _They offered her the world,
> but she said she had her own. ~_
> 
> Such convictions are found in so few; what a wonderful gal, she is. ~


Signature says thank you! *v*

Haha yeah. The sound's like a magnet for every head within 10 ft to do a quick turn. It's the bell to the rest of the ensemble.


----------



## TCNY

How dost thy court thee if thee keeps running away from thy?


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Can someone explain the duckface thing to me?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TicklemeRingo said:


> Can someone explain the duckface thing to me?


Maybe they're trying to look silly to distract from a more neutral face because that way if anyone says something mean it can be put down to their expression? Also at this point I assume some people do it ironically or to fit in.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Persephone The Dread said:


> Maybe they're trying to look silly to distract from a more neutral face because that way if anyone says something mean it can be put down to their expression? Also at this point I assume some people do it ironically or to fit in.


Crikey! I hadn't realised it was so complex.

(incidentally, I just heard a duck quacking outside as I'm typing this)


----------



## Primordial Loop

TicklemeRingo said:


> Crikey! I hadn't realised it was so complex.
> 
> (incidentally, I just heard a duck quacking outside as I'm typing this)


On a real note, I'm pretty sure it's an attempt to accentuate the cheek bones.

And yeah, let's pretend I'm a female. I do it all the time. not really.


----------



## bad baby

TicklemeRingo said:


> Can someone explain the duckface thing to me?


the original idea is that it makes your face look slimmer and accentuates the lips (b/c pouty = sexy?). but yea like Persephone said, nobody does it srsly anymoar. *pouts*


----------



## Owl Eyes

NoHobbies said:


> Cup size?


8oz. Next, please.


----------



## gunner21

Why don't you approach guys or initiate conversations with them?


----------



## reaffected

gunner21 said:


> Why don't you approach guys or initiate conversations with them?


I do.


----------



## rdrr

gunner21 said:


> Why don't you approach guys or initiate conversations with them?





reaffected said:


> I do.


I don't understand this rhetorical question...

Why should women have to approach guys or initiate conversations with them? There are no shortage of guys who will approach a woman with the intent of getting to know them.

Another reason could be avoiding the feeling of being rejected. A lot easier to decline a person's advances than being the rejected one.

If you truly want someone's interest, you have to let them know. That just might mean a woman has to let the man know how she feels.


----------



## gunner21

rdrr said:


> I don't understand this rhetorical question...
> 
> Why should women have to approach guys or initiate conversations with them? There are no shortage of guys who will approach a woman with the intent of getting to know them.
> 
> Another reason could be avoiding the feeling of being rejected. A lot easier to decline a person's advances than being the rejected one.
> 
> If you truly want someone's interest, you have to let them know. That just might mean a woman has to let the man know how she feels.


True! Come to think of it, if I was in their position, I'd do the same. I think almost everyone would.


----------



## LeCoffee

Do you ever like two guys(or girls) at the same time?


----------



## Owl Eyes

LeCoffee said:


> Do you ever like two guys(or girls) at the same time?


I'll usually only really care for one person at a time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gunner21 said:


> Why don't you approach guys or initiate conversations with them?


I do



LeCoffee said:


> Do you ever like two guys(or girls) at the same time?


No, I only get a crushes on one person at a time.


----------



## bad baby

LeCoffee said:


> Do you ever like two guys(or girls) at the same time?


yea i have. but then i get crushes easily. they don't usually lead to much.


----------



## komorikun

LeCoffee said:


> Do you ever like two guys(or girls) at the same time?


You mean think 2 guys were cute? Sure. All the time.


----------



## Noca

What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## TenYears

If you had three days to live:
The first day, you could change any ONE thing about yourself.
The second day, you could travel anywhere in the world.
The third day, you could have sex with anyone in the world (can be more than one).


So....what, where and who?


----------



## Gojira

Why don't you ever get sent to the couch to sleep after an argument in 2015?


----------



## LostinReverie

helpthis said:


> How much more likely are you to get into arguments during _that_ time?


What time? Mornings, evenings, weekends, holidays?



gunner21 said:


> Why don't you approach guys or initiate conversations with them?


Same reason I don't approach girls or initiate conversations with them. I have SA. I do try to approach animals to initiate conversations, but they're usually too frightened and run away.



LeCoffee said:


> Do you ever like two guys(or girls) at the same time?


Not usually. I'm pretty monogamous with my unrequited loves.



Noca said:


> What do you do in your spare time?


Watch TV/movies, listen to music, play computer games, snuggle with my animals, teach tricks to my dog unsuccessfully, think about stupid things repetitively, stare aimlessly out the window until I accidentally make eye contact with someone then close the curtain, run and hide if a delivery man walks up to my house while my dog whines at the door, lie on the floor and stare at the ceiling, debate with my cats whether or not it's okay to eat bugs, play follow the leader with my dog until he stops and refuses to move, etc.



TenYears said:


> If you had three days to live:
> The first day, you could change any ONE thing about yourself.
> The second day, you could travel anywhere in the world.
> The third day, you could have sex with anyone in the world (can be more than one).
> 
> So....what, where and who?


I would have fully functional wings, I would find an airplane and scare the **** out of people by flying near the windows then flying out of view after the spotted me, and remain a virgin because after flying, it just wouldn't be worth it anymore.



Gojira said:


> Why don't you ever get sent to the couch to sleep after an argument in 2015?


My parents have never made me sleep on the couch, even after we fight.


----------



## Gojira

LostInReverie said:


> My parents have never made me sleep on the couch, even after we fight.


You cheeky monkey :evil

My new futon is great, I live alone, so I sleep where I want. I could curl up on the kitchen table if I want to :clap

But the best part, is that I rocked a twin size bed for 27 years, now I have a real queen size bed to sprawl on like a maniac. Or the futon in the living room, ofc. Right now, I'm chillin' on the love seat. Options, options :banana


----------



## AussiePea

LostInReverie said:


> My parents have never made me sleep on the couch, even after we fight.


Wow, check your privilege


----------



## Gojira

AussiePea said:


> Wow, check your privilege


Yh, we've already talked about this amongst ourselves.


----------



## AussiePea

hahahahaha ****ing hell dude.


----------



## LostinReverie

Yeah, I don't know what that means, but I'll look into it. (I assure you I'm offended, though)


----------



## iCod

Is it true that girls don't fart?


----------



## LostinReverie

Gojira said:


> You cheeky monkey :evil
> 
> My new futon is great, I live alone, so I sleep where I want. I could curl up on the kitchen table if I want to :clap
> 
> But the best part, is that I rocked a twin size bed for 27 years, now I have a real queen size bed to sprawl on like a maniac. Or the futon in the living room, ofc. Right now, I'm chillin' on the love seat. Options, options :banana


Someone keeps sayin' I'm insane to complain about a shotgun wedding and a stain on my shirt


----------



## Milco

Star Wars or Star Trek?

And how come many girls go to a café to meet friend to talk? Why not just meet at home?


----------



## AussiePea

LostInReverie said:


> Yeah, I don't know what that means, but I'll look into it. (I assure you I'm offended, though)


Was a joke from South Park, nothing to be offended about, just having some fun


----------



## LostinReverie

Milco said:


> Star Wars or Star Trek?
> 
> And how come many girls go to a café to meet friend to talk? Why not just meet at home?


Star Wars, obviously. Also, weird Al singing about Star Wars.


----------



## Milco

LostInReverie said:


> Star Wars, obviously. Also, weird Al singing about Star Wars.


Well then.. Favourite Weird Al song? :b


----------



## LostinReverie

Milco said:


> Well then.. Favorite Weird Al song? :b


The Saga Begins, of course. White and Nerdy is a close second, though.


----------



## Gojira

LostInReverie said:


> Someone keeps sayin' I'm insane to complain about a shotgun wedding and a stain on my shirt


Eeeeeeek, no way, bachelor 4 lifez :clap


----------



## LostinReverie

Gojira said:


> Eeeeeeek, no way, bachelor 4 lifez :clap


Don't believe everything that you breathe, you get a parking violation and a maggot on your sleeve


----------



## Gojira

LostInReverie said:


> Don't believe everything that you breathe, you get a parking violation and a maggot on your sleeve


So you had a maggot on your arm, that's why you hit that curb and assaulted those nice public service officers?? :clap


----------



## LostinReverie

Gojira said:


> So you had a maggot on your arm, that's why you hit that curb and assaulted those nice public service officers?? :clap


So shave your face with some mace in the dark. Savin' all your food stamps and burnin' down the trailer park.

Yo, cut it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

How big a deal are periods?


----------



## Gojira

LostInReverie said:


> So shave your face with some mace in the dark. Savin' all your food stamps and burnin' down the trailer park.
> 
> Yo, cut it.


If only I had 5 cents for every time a girl's told me that :laugh:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why don't women seem to be into hardware at all? And by that, I mean any kind of hardware. Cars, engineering, computer hardware, tools. You name it. I know there's some exceptions but in general, women don't seem to geek out about things like engines and power supplies and stuff. As long as it works they're cool. If it doesn't, they pay somebody to fix it and don't think about it.

Am I wrong or do women just get into different kinds of hardware?


----------



## LostinReverie

Wings of Amnesty said:


> How big a deal are periods?


Really, really depends on the person. For me, a very big deal. I'll spare you the details, though.


----------



## LostinReverie

Gojira said:


> If only I had 5 cents for every time a girl's told me that :laugh:


Soy un perdedor. I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

LostInReverie said:


> Really, really depends on the person. For me, a very big deal. I'll spare you the details, though.


I'm very curious about the details. Actually I'm very curious about how you mentally and emotionally accept that this is a thing that happens. Like after the first time it happened and your mom said 'oh yeah, that's gonna happen every month for the next 50 years, THIS IS YOUR LIFE NOW HAHA' did you go through the stages of grief and have to arrive at acceptance?


----------



## Fey

TCNY said:


> booooooooooooooooooooooooooooobs & aaaaaaaazzzzzzes c:




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










He's waiting for you in the next room.



Gojira said:


> Yh, we've already talked about this amongst ourselves.














Milco said:


> And how come many girls go to a café to meet friend to talk? Why not just meet at home?


We really just want to go out somewhere but we don't want to go out alone.



Wings of Amnesty said:


> How big a deal are periods?


Not really for me but every girl's different. I hear some actually lose too much blood where it's pretty much just flooding out so their iron levels get too low. Some have abnormal periods where they go on for too long or not at all which can be a sign for another health problem. Some forget they're wearing a tampon and that can cause an infection. Some get those pains where it feels like they're being stabbed. Some find it hard to just walk without feeling any pain. Some have hormone levels that really really fluctuate. But they're not really a big deal for me. :grin2:



WillYouStopDave said:


> Why don't women seem to be into hardware at all? And by that, I mean any kind of hardware. Cars, engineering, computer hardware, tools. You name it. I know there's some exceptions but in general, women don't seem to geek out about things like engines and power supplies and stuff. As long as it works they're cool. If it doesn't, they pay somebody to fix it and don't think about it.
> 
> Am I wrong or do women just get into different kinds of hardware?


Well why aren't there many men that seem to be into fashion, nursing, counselling, etc?


----------



## Gojira

LostInReverie said:


> Soy un perdedor. I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fey said:


> Well why aren't there many men that seem to be into fashion, nursing, counselling, etc?


 I know more male nurses than I do female mechanics. On the other hand, I don't know any mechanics.


----------



## LostinReverie

LostInReverie said:


> Soy un perdedor. I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?





Gojira said:


>


Not sure what you were getting at, but I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Gojira

LostInReverie said:


> Not sure what you were getting at, but I quite enjoyed it.


Similar themes.


----------



## LostinReverie

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm very curious about the details. Actually I'm very curious about how you mentally and emotionally accept that this is a thing that happens. Like after the first time it happened and your mom said 'oh yeah, that's gonna happen every month for the next 50 years, THIS IS YOUR LIFE NOW HAHA' did you go through the stages of grief and have to arrive at acceptance?


50 years!? There's no way I'm doing that. It's more 35-40. It doesn't matter if you accept it or not. Unless you're willing (and have the money) to get a hysterectomy, it's going to happen.

Birth control pills will reduce most of the nastiness if you go that route, but they have their own side effects, especially if you don't take them exactly the same time every day. There are other options, like shots and patches, but they still **** with your emotions.

For me personally, my uterus hates me. I bleed between periods, and then lose massive amounts of blood during the actual ones. So much that I am chronically iron deficient. Then there's the pain. We're talking doubled over pain. I can manage it by taking 800 mg of ibuprofen and 600 mg of acetaminophen simultaneously. My legs get really sore as well and sometimes I get super nauseous.

My mood will start out very high. The best days of my life are right before my period. Then, watch out. I'll cut you. Then start crying uncontrollably because I'm so mean. I also break out like crazy and have to wash my hair more. Then I'll start crying about that.

So, point being, be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Gojira

LostInReverie said:


> 50 years!? There's no way I'm doing that. It's more 35-40. It doesn't matter if you accept it or not. Unless you're willing (and have the money) to get a hysterectomy, it's going to happen.
> 
> Birth control pills will reduce most of the nastiness if you go that route, but they have their own side effects, especially if you don't take them exactly the same time every day. There are other options, like shots and patches, but they still **** with your emotions.
> 
> For me personally, my uterus hates me. I bleed between periods, and then lose massive amounts of blood during the actual ones. So much that I am chronically iron deficient. Then there's the pain. We're talking doubled over pain. I can manage it by taking 800 mg of ibuprofen and 600 mg of acetaminophen simultaneously. My legs get really sore as well and sometimes I get super nauseous.
> 
> My mood will start out very high. The best days of my life are right before my period. Then, watch out. I'll cut you. Then start crying uncontrollably because I'm so mean. I also break out like crazy and have to wash my hair more. Then I'll start crying about that.
> 
> So, point being, be careful what you ask for.


You should be a Hysterectomy Saleswomen.


----------



## komorikun

I have virtually no pain during my period. I don't really pay attention to mood swings really.

It's just a bloody mess. Never know exactly how long the tampon will hold up until....overflow. And sometimes the tampon doesn't last the whole night or barely does. Then you wake up in the morning and have to cover your crotch while running to the bathroom to keep the blood from going everywhere. But generally that only happens for 1-2 days. The other 3-4 days are pretty light and not much comes out.

Peeing or pooping with a tampon in is weird. Sometimes piss will get into the tampon if you don't sit the correct way. I usually take the tampon out when I poop.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

komorikun said:


> I have virtually no pain during my period. I don't really pay attention to mood swings really.
> 
> It's just a bloody mess. Never know exactly how long the tampon will hold up until....overflow. And sometimes the tampon doesn't last the whole night or barely does. Then you wake up in the morning and have to cover your crotch while running to the bathroom to keep the blood from going everywhere. But generally that only happens for 1-2 days. The other 3-4 days are pretty light and not much comes out.
> 
> Peeing or pooping with a tampon in is weird. *Sometimes piss will get into the tampon if you don't sit the correct way.* I usually take the tampon out when I poop.


I thought I had a decent picture in my head of what your anatomy looked like. Now I'm a lot less sure. Somehow you can pee into the vagina?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm very curious about the details. Actually I'm very curious about how you mentally and emotionally accept that this is a thing that happens. Like after the first time it happened and your mom said 'oh yeah, that's gonna happen every month for the next 50 years, THIS IS YOUR LIFE NOW HAHA' did you go through the stages of grief and have to arrive at acceptance?


When I first found out I thought it was only a day a month and I was really dreading it/disturbed by the idea. Later I found out it was more like 3-5 days and for me, having never taken any form of birth control to impede it, it's more like 6 in full (but really light towards the end)

The first time it happened, I was 13 and I was too embarrassed to talk to anyone about it and just used some sanitary towels that had been handed out free at school one time. Later, I had to tell my mum, and I just felt so weak/disgusting like I'd lost some kind of battle.

My mum always had this kind of 'shhh talk quietly about this secret female problem around others' type attitude as well, which I've now completely disregarded because I think openly talking about periods is much better.

As time went on I just accepted it, and during months where I don't get really bad cramps (which is thankfully most of them,) I'm happy. It's kind of old hat at this point, I guess similar to people getting used to having certain medical conditions. Honestly the bleeding part which freaked me out initially is _almost _ a complete non issue for me, the worst part is potential pain and such.

I do feel sorry for girls that start really young though like 9 years old, must be harder psychologically.


----------



## LostinReverie

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I thought I had a decent picture in my head of what your anatomy looked like. Now I'm a lot less sure. Somehow you can pee into the vagina?


She's talking about on the string you use to remove it, silly (or maybe not, haha)


----------



## LostinReverie

komorikun said:


> I have virtually no pain during my period. I don't really pay attention to mood swings really.
> 
> It's just a bloody mess. Never know exactly how long the tampon will hold up until....overflow. And sometimes the tampon doesn't last the whole night or barely does. Then you wake up in the morning and have to cover your crotch while running to the bathroom to keep the blood from going everywhere. But generally that only happens for 1-2 days. The other 3-4 days are pretty light and not much comes out.
> 
> Peeing or pooping with a tampon in is weird. Sometimes piss will get into the tampon if you don't sit the correct way. I usually take the tampon out when I poop.


Haha, your answer was even worse than mine. Seriously, though, I never use just a tampon. Always with a pad.


----------



## komorikun

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I thought I had a decent picture in my head of what your anatomy looked like. Now I'm a lot less sure. Somehow you can pee into the vagina?


The urethra is above the vagina, so.....it dribbles into there somehow, occasionally.


----------



## LostinReverie

Wings of Amnesty said:


> How big a deal are periods?


----------



## gopherinferno

LostInReverie said:


>


this show is shining beacon of happiness


----------



## TCNY

Fey said:


> He's waiting for you in the next room.


the pleasure wass all mine


----------



## Sdistant

What's your bra size?


----------



## Fangirl96

Persephone The Dread said:


> My mum always had this kind of 'shhh talk quietly about this secret female problem around others' type attitude as well, which I've now completely disregarded because I think openly talking about periods is much better.


My mom is the opposite, she has always talked way too openly about periods for some reason. She could complain about it to left and right with extended family who clearly didn't care. It was almost painful to watch. I'm the kind of person who wants to keep it to myself and not have anyone to know and suffer in silence, so it was so annoying to have her asking about it all the time. I literally said i stopped having it after like two months and pretended that i didn't have it again for like 2 years (i was barely 13 so it was believeble). Nowadays she doesn't even believe me when i've mentioned that i have it. Probably because i never talk about it like she did. Very ironic since i haven't missed a single month in 6 years, lol.


----------



## LostinReverie

Sdistant said:


> What's your bra size?


102zzz


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

@Persephone The Dread when you say you talk about it openly what do you actually mean? I can't really say I've ever heard a woman ever talk about her period before. Except for like, one drunk aunt was like 'I'm on my period so don't you **** with me today, I'm in no mood!'


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wings of Amnesty said:


> @Persephone The Dread when you say you talk about it openly what do you actually mean? I can't really say I've ever heard a woman ever talk about her period before. Except for like, one drunk aunt was like 'I'm on my period so don't you **** with me today, I'm in no mood!'


I'll bring it up when it's relevant information or if I'm in pain or something.


----------



## TheWildeOne

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'll bring it up when it's relevant information or if I'm in pain or something.


I do not understand either your stating this or anyone's befuddlement at your doing so.

Almost every friend I've had has been female, and most all of them are fairly comfortable with bringing it up, at least and especially to complain.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'll bring it up when it's relevant information or if I'm in pain or something.


What type of reactions does that get? It seems like talking periods is like talking about diarrhea, people just say "i'm having stomach problems" and no one asks further. Would probably be a little shocking.


----------



## gopherinferno

Wings of Amnesty said:


> What type of reactions does that get? It seems like talking periods is like talking about diarrhea, people just say "i'm having stomach problems" and no one asks further. Would probably be a little shocking.


you've been around polite people most of your life, haven't' you?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I like how this and the ask a male anything thread are just talking about period related stuff now :')



Wings of Amnesty said:


> What type of reactions does that get? It seems like talking periods is like talking about diarrhea, people just say "i'm having stomach problems" and no one asks further. Would probably be a little shocking.


Mostly people didn't care, or would make a joke about it. It's been a while since I've had to bring it up with anyone other than my family in real life now.


----------



## RandomGentleman

You are in a dark room with a candle, a wood stove and a gas lamp.

You only have one match, so what do you light first?


----------



## Montee

Pubic hair or no?


----------



## 7th.Streeter

RandomGentleman said:


> You are in a dark room with a candle, a wood stove and a gas lamp.
> 
> You only have one match, so what do you light first?


Ummm..the lamp, so I can see what I'm doing..then the stove so I can eat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiba

Before Mezzo went Awol, she created this thread.... Like a year ago and it's still going strong... Even without the OP.


----------



## RandomGentleman

Sugarslippers said:


> Ummm..the lamp, so I can see what I'm doing..then the stove so I can eat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The match.


----------



## LostinReverie

RandomGentleman said:


> You are in a dark room with a candle, a wood stove and a gas lamp.
> 
> You only have one match, so what do you light first?


The match, silly


----------



## tom99

RandomGentleman said:


> The match.


yea the match lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Do you find it annoying to be in a vehicle with someone who never stops talking?


----------



## Gojira

Are thongs actually more comfortable then regular panties? Or is this just garment industry propaganda!?


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you find it annoying to be in a vehicle with someone who never stops talking?


yes


----------



## LostinReverie

Gojira said:


> Are thongs actually more comfortable then regular panties? Or is this just garment industry propaganda!?


They're gross.


----------



## Cletis

How do you feel about women that pose nude?


----------



## Gojira

LostInReverie said:


> They're gross.


Buzz kill.


----------



## Jason Keener

Will you marry me? Bahahahaha.


----------



## Uffdaa

If you are rich you can marry anybody you want. Economy is god. But better yet if you are rich just buy a sex robot.


----------



## Fangirl96

Cletis said:


> How do you feel about women that pose nude?


not my life, not my problem to worry about. idc.


----------



## NoHobbies

Are you human?


----------



## Exacerbate

If someone wrote a love letter detailing how they'd treasure even arguements with you, how would you respond or feel about it....?


----------



## gopherinferno

Gojira said:


> Are thongs actually more comfortable then regular panties? Or is this just garment industry propaganda!?


i think thongs are kind of like tampons. they are comfortable and you can't even feel them, but only if you put them on right and get the right kind.


----------



## Gojira

gopherinferno said:


> i think thongs are kind of like tampons. they are comfortable and you can't even feel them, but only if you put them on right and get the right kind.


----------



## The Crimson King

Why is a raven like a writing desk?


----------



## gopherinferno

Gojira said:


>


i honestly don't understand what this picture is saying in this context


----------



## Orbiter

gopherinferno said:


> i honestly don't understand what this picture is saying in this context


It's saying: Dave Chapelle is awesome!


----------



## Gojira

Orbiter said:


> It's saying: Dave Chapelle is awesome!


----------



## Orbiter

Gojira said:


>


Denzel, my man.


----------



## Gojira

Orbiter said:


> Denzel, my man.


I'm meant to you "My man", for agreeing wi...

Nvm. This social awkwardness business, ugh :nerd:


----------



## nubly

Gojira said:


> Buzz kill.


Right. The unpopularity of thongs is among humanities tragic losses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orbiter

Gojira said:


> I'm meant to you "My man", for agreeing wi...
> 
> Nvm. This social awkwardness business, ugh :nerd:


I know but still, Denzel is awesome too.


----------



## LostinReverie

Montee said:


> Pubic hair or no?


At first, no, then after a decade or so it starts to grow on you


----------



## Montee

LostInReverie said:


> At first, no, then after a decade or so it starts to grow on you


Hihihi =))))))))


----------



## LostinReverie

Cletis said:


> How do you feel about women that pose nude?


Well, if you want honesty, I think it's pretty lame of them to contribute to the idea of a woman as a sex object just to get money, and also contribute to lack of modesty of western society as a whole, which I think makes women more vulnerable to aggression and body issues.

I also think that you knew the answers you were going to get, as well as I know the probability of another female disagreeing with me. It's something that's been talked about to death.


----------



## gopherinferno

Gojira said:


> I'm meant to you "My man", for agreeing wi...
> 
> Nvm. This social awkwardness business, ugh :nerd:


----------



## Ignopius

Why are women evil? And have incapability to love?


----------



## gopherinferno

Ignopius said:


> Why are women evil? And have incapability to love?


we bleed out all our compassion and empathy once a month. you wanna catch a lady at the point in her cycle farthest away from that expulsion of fluids.


----------



## LostinReverie

NoHobbies said:


> Are you human?


What are your qualifications?


----------



## LostinReverie

gopherinferno said:


> we bleed out all our compassion and empathy once a month. you wanna catch a lady at the point in her cycle farthest away from that expulsion of fluids.


but only if you want a little lady..

or gentleman


----------



## Ignopius

gopherinferno said:


> we bleed out all our compassion and empathy once a month. you wanna catch a lady at the point in her cycle farthest away from that expulsion of fluids.


I figured as much.


----------



## LostinReverie

Exacerbate said:


> If someone wrote a love letter detailing how they'd treasure even arguments with you, how would you respond or feel about it....?


I would say that even though your lips aren't moving, you're lying anyway.

Then I would correct his spelling mistakes and give it back to him.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

The two threads on this topic have been merged.


----------



## LostinReverie

The Crimson King said:


> Why is a raven like a writing desk?


I'm glad you asked! Supposedly, because they both could produce notes, but what he didn't know is that ravens can also mimic like parrots. So, with a good trainer and a willing raven, they can also both produce words!


----------



## LostinReverie

CharlotteTortoise said:


> The two threads on this topic have been merged.


Thanks, Ms. Tortoise:kiss:


----------



## bad baby

Exacerbate said:


> If someone wrote a love letter detailing how they'd treasure even arguements with you, how would you respond or feel about it....?














Ignopius said:


> Why are women evil? And have incapability to love?









The Crimson King said:


> Why is a raven like a writing desk?


cuz u high af at a party and u think u alice in wonderland bish










#trippinthruthelookinglass


----------



## Ignopius

@bad baby :yes baby I was born this way

Also.....wtf the quote at the bottom?! Now am I all of the sudden the embarrassment of SAS??


----------



## bad baby

Ignopius said:


> @bad baby :yes baby I was born this way
> 
> Also.....wtf the quote at the bottom?! Now am I all of the sudden the embarrassment of SAS??


nah don't worry about it. i'm sure most people think that of me when they read my posts anyway.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

TenYears said:


> If you had three days to live:
> The first day, you could change any ONE thing about yourself.
> The second day, you could travel anywhere in the world.
> The third day, you could have sex with anyone in the world (can be more than one).
> 
> So....what, where and who?


First, I would have no filter..like none..cuss a few people out who long deserve it..

Second, maybe go to Netherlands

Third, sex isn't a priority of mine, so od spend that Tim in church..getting right so I can be in heaven &#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Exacerbate said:


> If someone wrote a love letter detailing how they'd treasure even arguements with you, how would you respond or feel about it....?


Sounds like he wanna be married &#55357;&#56465;&#55357;&#56845;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Ignopius said:


> Why are women evil? And have incapability to love?


Same reason men are evil and have the incapability to love &#55357;&#56842;

Honestly I think we all start out good but meet that person that turns us into an axxhole or bxtch..and the cycle goes on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Do you flirt with guys you don't want to sleep with?


----------



## bad baby

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Do you flirt with guys you don't want to sleep with?


no, never.

i think i'm rare though, in that i am _unusually_ uptight about stuff like that. like i know a lot of guys like to say jokey flirty things to their female friends/acquaintances as a joke, but it seriously seriously _seriously_ weirds me out. so yea if i flirt back it's pretty much confirmation that i like _like_ you.


----------



## Kevin001

Do you shave your face? I heard this was a controversial topic for most women.


----------



## Ameenah

Kevin001 said:


> Do you shave your face? I heard this was a controversial topic for most women.


Some women get hair in weird places. I think they normally wax it off or even laser removal. Shaving would make it worse.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Well...*

Can anyone explain to me how make-up works?

Elaborating on that, what I'd like to know is what tools are used and what their function is when applied.

I've heard of commonly used tools like eye-liner, masquera, and foundation, but I only know of what I see in movies.

I recently looked at make-up tutorials that featured people dressing up as the Grinch and I got to wondering how women apply their make-up as well as how they use their tools in comparison.

So, basically, what I'd like to know is what tools do you use, if you use make-up, and how do you apply them? Do you have techniques you'd recommend? Do you use certain tools in ways that aren't commonly implemented?

Thanks!

- T.R.G.

P.S. - I'm male, but I'm curious on the topic since I've never gotten quite informed on what does what. It's kind of like a science in it's own way, and can even be called an art, I think. So, I find it interesting that people can utilize these materials in the ways that they do.


----------



## MobiusX

why do girls like drama?


----------



## Xenacat

riderless said:


> Are you proud of your figure?


I love my figure!


----------



## Xenacat

riderless said:


> What time of the month is it?


Not that time.


----------



## Xenacat

MobiusX said:


> why do girls like drama?


Girls don't like drama.


----------



## Xenacat

zonebox said:


> What is the deal with nick nacks? I know not all girls are fascinated with them, but for those of you who are.. why do they bring you so much joy? My mother is a fanatic, and so many of the houses I go to for work have them all over the place.
> 
> I imagine they make cleaning a real pita, and they are always getting in the way :lol Plus they can get really expensive.


I hate Knicks knacks, I like minimalism when it comes to decorating. Modern.


----------



## Xenacat

McFly said:


> Do you dye your hair?


All the time.


----------



## regimes

That Random Guy said:


> Can anyone explain to me how make-up works?
> 
> Elaborating on that, what I'd like to know is what tools are used and what their function is when applied.
> 
> I've heard of commonly used tools like eye-liner, masquera, and foundation, but I only know of what I see in movies.
> 
> I recently looked at make-up tutorials that featured people dressing up as the Grinch and I got to wondering how women apply their make-up as well as how they use their tools in comparison.
> 
> So, basically, what I'd like to know is what tools do you use, if you use make-up, and how do you apply them? Do you have techniques you'd recommend? Do you use certain tools in ways that aren't commonly implemented?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - T.R.G.
> 
> P.S. - I'm male, but I'm curious on the topic since I've never gotten quite informed on what does what. It's kind of like a science in it's own way, and can even be called an art, I think. So, I find it interesting that people can utilize these materials in the ways that they do.


aah i like you! makeup can totally be compared to art. as an artist i find it takes a lot of time to build "schemas" (repeated behavior until you learn it) to be able to do makeup correctly just as it does with drawing or painting.

to start with, you usually go with a primer to make your face all nice and ready for makeup. you can get a hydrating one or a shine-free one if you sweat a lot. then concealer to cover up your dark circles and blemishes and even out your facial tone. red cancels out blues, greens cancel out reds, and you can go for a neutral tone. liquid makeup is my favorite because it lasts longer than dry makeup. then you apply your base foundation, which is like the canvas on which you paint. there's powder foundation and liquid foundation, and i like liquid the best. you can get it ranging on opacity too, so like a light bb cream won't cover your skin up too much, and a matte shine free foundation will give you full coverage. you can usually apply this with a big foundation brush, a kabuki brush, or a sponge, and i personally have found all three to be pretty nice so it's really just your preference.

then i go to my eyebrows. i usually fill mine in using a powder which i apply with a thin brush or a crayon, but you can get wax-like eyebrow kits that are apparently even better. it's always good to get an eyebrow kit one or two shades lighter than your actual eyebrow color, so that it blends in well. i usually go for an arched brow with a sharp end (that ends just over the tip of your eye) and a soft inside end just to look natural.

after this i usually do my eyes. there are loads of things you can do with your eyes. i prefer to slap on a lil eyelid primer and do a thick liquid cat eye (because i have hooded eyes and you can't really see eyeshadow with hooded eyes lol). but if you decide to do eyeshadow, the easiest look to start with is a nude brown look. you start with a shade that's closest to your skin tone, a shade that's much brighter (for highlight), and a shade that's two or three shades darker. there are essentially two different brushes you should use, and a bunch more you can use. always apply your eyeshadows with an applicator brush and blend them with a blending brush. this keeps the colors looking clean. now, the nude goes over your lid, the darker shade goes into the crease or the hollow part of your eye, and the highlighter shade goes just under the arch of your brow. you can also put some highlighting shade in the corner of your eye for extra glam. blend it all together and you have a pretty natural look. you can then add a pencil eyeliner, a powder eyeliner (with a thin angled brush), or a liquid eyeliner. liquid takes the most effort but gets easier the more you do it. then mascara- brush the mascara comb against the underside of your eyelashes, don't curl it onto the top of them. and you can brush it side by side to prevent clumps. you can also apply some fake lashes for extra OOMPH which only requires some glue and patience. and you can curl your lashes to make them more noticeable using a curler.

next, blush and bronzer. bronzer usually goes on the underside of the highest point on your cheekbone when you smile, and you blend it backwards and upwards. blush goes on top of that, on the "apple" of your cheek. you can get blush that matches the shade of your lipstick, such as a pink shade, a rose shade, or a coral shade. you can even use a few dabs of your lipstick on your cheek if you want.

last, the lips! i usually go for a liner, which you can use to make your lips bigger or more even by going just above the lip line where you need to. then i apply the lipstick. sometimes it's best to apply a layer, dab lightly with a piece of tissue and apply another layer, but i don't like doing this cause it wastes lipstick to me. you can use lipstick, which comes in opacities like foundation, in matte, creamy, or stain, or a lip crayon, there are even matte lip creams now. there's lip gloss too if you like it. you can apply lipstick with a small brush too.

of course all layers are optional and you can run with more or less depending on what you feel like. i usually just do my eyes for work because most of it sweats off anyway (i can't afford good waterproof makeup yet, but it exists!) and some days i just do a lil bit of concealer, my eyes, and my brows. you can find tons of tutorials on youtube too. my favorite is linda hallberg just because she does so many diverse types of looks, but there's also a nifty list of makeup bloggers you can use to find a blogger or tutorial set specifically for your skin tone, face shape, or hair color!

also a great brand to start off with is e.l.f cosmetics because it's quality, cheap (mostly everything is under $5) and great for beginners! some other great brands are nyx (cheap), sephora (with loads of brand options) and mac (a luxury brand). and of course most drug store brands work well enough, it's really a hit or miss sometimes though. milani is a great drug store brand and cover girl, revlon, and maybelline are decent. i'd avoid L.A looks and wet'n'wild though, unless you're just feeling brave.


----------



## Ben12

spit or swallow?


----------



## That Random Guy

*Wow!*

@regimes

Thank you very much!

I had no idea one could use all these different appliances at one time. I always thought if you put too much on it'd lose it's balance.

Thank you for sharing your method.

I will most definitely take a look at the links you've provided.

Again, thank you for your suggestions and for the fact that you dedicated the time to give me all this information. Really helps and I appreciate it.

Sincerest Regards,

T.R.G.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

idk if this has been asked before (no way am I reading through 500 replies) but what's it like getting your period?


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Ben12 said:


> spit or swallow?


Swallow if I consider you worthy, otherwise spit.


AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> idk if this has been asked before (no way am I reading through 500 replies) but what's it like getting your period?


It's bloody hell.


----------



## SouthWest

Tonally different to the other questions here but I would like to know:

Does is bother you how women are represented in certain genres of books, films and videogames? Do you feel overly objectified, victimised and/or misunderstood?


----------



## lisbeth

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> idk if this has been asked before (no way am I reading through 500 replies) but what's it like getting your period?


Sometimes painful, always unpleasant, always annoying.

The week beforehand, you might get PMS and acne. The moment when it actually turns up, it sometimes feels like some floodgates opened in your pants. While it's with you, it's 4 days of intermittent cramps (which can sometimes be so painful you throw up), sometimes nausea, and a general feeling of exhaustion. Losing blood really saps your energy. You're sore, everything hurts, you're miserable, and you just want to go to sleep. Even your joints and muscles ache sometimes. I think backache is pretty common. Underwear and bedsheet bloodstains are an occupational hazard, even if you're careful. Once or twice I've had it go through my jeans :fall



SouthWest said:


> Tonally different to the other questions here but I would like to know:
> 
> Does is bother you how women are represented in certain genres of books, films and videogames? Do you feel overly objectified, victimised and/or misunderstood?


Yes! I think the thing that bothers me the most is feeling like the female characters are usually very two-dimensional. Female characters are often just the love interest or token woman. They often tend to fall into one stereotype or another rather than being fully fleshed out characters. And the amount of movies/books that fail the Bechdel test is just insane. I find it incredibly frustrating, and it's actually as bad in literature as it is in television. When I find a tv series with good female characters, I get so excited.


----------



## peace_love

SouthWest said:


> Tonally different to the other questions here but I would like to know:
> 
> Does is bother you how women are represented in certain genres of books, films and videogames? Do you feel overly objectified, victimised and/or misunderstood?


I'm pretty sure all women have felt objectified at some point.

Another issue I have is with chick flicks and the knight in shining armor BS that brainwashed us into thinking we would have a perfect relationship with the perfect guy.


----------



## SouthWest

What books, movies and TV series do think represent women best? I'll praise Orphan Black until the cows come home and The 100 has some decent characterization, too.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

What is the secret to winning a woman's heart?

What kind of men do women like the most? (not appearance, other factors like personality)

Is putting way too much emphasis on sex in relationships a turn off? Do you find guys who are way too sexually oriented "creepy"? (you guessed it, that's me :cry )


----------



## peace_love

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> What is the secret to winning a woman's heart?
> 
> What kind of men do women like the most? (not appearance, other factors like personality)
> 
> Is putting way too much emphasis on sex in relationships a turn off? Do you find guys who are way too sexually oriented "creepy"? (you guessed it, that's me :cry )


*What is the secret to winning a woman's heart?* Being genuine!!

*What kind of men do women like the most? (not appearance, other factors like personality) * Someone who can hold a conversation and is sweet. Also, someone who is doing something with their life or at least trying.

*Is putting way too much emphasis on sex in relationships a turn off? Do you find guys who are way too sexually oriented "creepy"? (you guessed it, that's me :cry )* No, thats a big part of a relationship. Have all the sexy talk you like haha.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> *What is the secret to winning a woman's heart? *That you really want to be with ME. It's that simple.
> 
> *What kind of men do women like the most? (not appearance, other factors like personality)* A man that is really into me, that cares about what I want, that cares about my happiness.
> 
> *Is putting way too much emphasis on sex in relationships a turn off? Do you find guys who are way too sexually oriented "creepy"? (you guessed it, that's me *:cry ) Hell, no. The more you can get to me sexually, the more of the real me you will get. It's not easy to get there, though. I don't trust easily and can be a tough nut to crack.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Why do so many of you want kids so much? Don't you find those little ****ers annoying? And isn't it too much stress to look after them, take care of them and deal with their ****?

Sorry if I'm asking too many questions lol...but you know...I'm not exactly what you'd call a "female", so you can imagine there is quite a disconnect here.


----------



## Cmasch

peace_love said:


> I'm pretty sure all women have felt objectified at some point.
> 
> Another issue I have is with chick flicks and the knight in shining armor BS that brainwashed us into thinking we would have a perfect relationship with the perfect guy.


I think Disney and other cartoons play a small part too with the older movies, the women are always helpless princess types in distress and need rescuing from the perfect man. It's unrealistic from both sides, I remember there was an article from a child psychologist that children as young as two take unrealistic ideals from these things. I think the article was called princess syndrome.


----------



## peace_love

Cmasch said:


> I think Disney and other cartoons play a small part too with the older movies, the women are always helpless princess types in distress and need rescuing from the perfect man. It's unrealistic from both sides, I remember there was an article from a child psychologist that children as young as two take unrealistic ideals from these things. I think the article was called *princess syndrome*.


Omg, yes! Thats a perfect way to describe it. Thats what I had and it disgusts me lol.


----------



## PrincessV

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> What is the secret to winning a woman's heart?


The secret must be kept secret!! :lol



> What kind of men do women like the most? (not appearance, other factors like personality)


Genuinely confident. Every girl has different tastes though, but confidence is generally what every one likes. Be yourself and confident.. I read a lot about this stuff, because I'm weird. I hear that girls like guys who smile less, and are less responsive... It makes them look dominant, I guess. I generally always fall for the jerks. Can someone explain to me, why this is? Am I immature? What's wrong with me? WHY?!



> Is putting way too much emphasis on sex in relationships a turn off? Do you find guys who are way too sexually oriented "creepy"? (you guessed it, that's me :cry )


It depends what kind of guy you are. I generally hate perverts because I hate feeling like I'm being objectified by certain people.. but If I like you then it doesn't bother me! 



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Why do so many of you want kids so much? Don't you find those little ****ers annoying? And isn't it too much stress to look after them, take care of them and deal with their ****?


I have little siblings so I've had experience with child care and they are SO MUCH WORK. oh my gosh. Especially babies. just no.

but I want one one day because I want to love it and It freaks me out thinking about having a baby of my own. just think about it.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Besides the superficial social norm that states 'boys should make the first move', why don't you make the first move ?

Or for those who did make the first move at least once, why don't you do it more ?


----------



## PrincessV

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Besides the superficial social norm that states 'boys should make the first move', why don't you make the first move ?
> 
> Or for those who did make the first move at least once, why don't you do it more ?


Hmm... because of the social norm that says guys should make the first move. If girls make the first move, it'll probably be seen as desperate. We'd be labeled as easy wh0res. xD It's generally heard that it makes guys feel like men to pursue. It is a generalization though.

But yeah, I agree girls should talk to someone if they like them.


----------



## AussiePea

Honestly, guys do not think less of girls who approach, that's an outdated mindset. Doesn't matter what gender you are, if you want something you need to take the initiative to get it and then can't complain when things don't fall into your lap.


----------



## ChairmanWow

Why do women like to date douchebags


----------



## Surly Wurly

did you move my keys again?


----------



## PrincessV

ChairmanWow said:


> Why do women like to date douchebags


I questioned this myself. I'm still young, and haven't had much experience with guys, but I can't stop myself from shamefully falling for douchebags. lol. 
xD Am I a stereotypical girl? Probably.

I read an article that read people like jerks because of some reward center in their brain. Whenever they're around that jerk person and the person decides to be nice, it gives the person a feeling of reward. It's almost as if we crave for the things we feel we can't obtain and the thought of getting that something is so fulfilling.

... out of all the things I could be an "expert" in, It has to be this stuff. :crying:


----------



## Orbiter

PrincessV said:


> I questioned this myself. I'm still young, and haven't had much experience with guys, but I can't stop myself from shamefully falling for douchebags. lol.
> xD Am I a stereotypical girl? Probably.
> 
> I read an article that read people like jerks because of some reward center in their brain. Whenever they're around that jerk person and the person decides to be nice, it gives the person a feeling of reward. It's almost as if we crave for the things we feel we can't obtain and the thought of getting that something is so fulfilling.
> 
> ... out of all the things I could be an "expert" in, It has to be this stuff. :crying:


Well, that certainly doesn't raise my hopes up in succeeding.
I know that people like douchebags because they can have "fun" with them.
To bad I am just some fool who likes to look at the stars and eventually catch a satellite passing by causing an iridium flare.


----------



## Kevin001

~Why are girls offended when we look at your chest or butt?
~Do you really enjoy chick flicks?
~How do you feel about no-shave Novemeber?


----------



## PrincessV

Orbiter said:


> Well, that certainly doesn't raise my hopes up in succeeding.
> I know that people like douchebags because they can have "fun" with them.
> To bad I am just some fool who likes to look at the stars and eventually catch a satellite passing by causing an iridium flare.


Aww Orbirter.

Well you see, I'm wondering if I'm just a different type of girl, and there could be lots of other types of girls who have different preferences. Maybe every girl secretly likes douchebags because of their confidence and charm? Who knows.

That doesn't mean girls don't like to do cool things like you just mentioned!  I would love to do that!! Girls like douche bags for their character, minus the douchey-ness though. It's confusing. I think I'm just immature, who knows... you probably don't want a girl like me anyways. 

You're a cool guy, It's sort of hard to explain... I feel like my heads going to explode if I try to explain further. :grin2::lol


----------



## IcedOver

When you're being flaky and disrespectful, do you realize that you're being flaky and disrespectful and willfully do it anyway, or are you ignorant of it?


----------



## Orbiter

PrincessV said:


> Aww Orbirter.
> 
> Well you see, I'm wondering if I'm just a different type of girl, and there could be lots of other types of girls who have different preferences. Maybe every girl secretly likes douchebags because of their confidence and charm? Who knows.
> 
> That doesn't mean girls don't like to do cool things like you just mentioned!  I would love to do that!! Girls like douche bags for their character, minus the douchey-ness though. It's confusing. I think I'm just immature, who knows... you probably don't want a girl like me anyways.


Well yes, it's obviously the confidence that causes the attraction.
Who needs good looks, money or a cool car when you don't have any confidence in yourself...
Just look at Elliot Rodger.
Having rich parents, driving a nice car, at least average looks and yet he became a psychotic killer because his lack of confidence distorted his view of the world.
That should be one of the best examples on how confidence is the most important thing in life and everything else is just a bonus that nobody really needs.


----------



## PrincessV

Orbiter said:


> Well yes, it's obviously the confidence that causes the attraction.
> Who needs good looks, money or a cool car when you don't have any confidence in yourself...
> Just look at Elliot Rodger.
> Having rich parents, driving a nice car, at least average looks and yet he became a psychotic killer because his lack of confidence distorted his view of the world.
> That should be one of the best examples on how confidence is the most important thing in life and everything else is just a bonus that nobody really needs.


That guy is scary!........

Oh goodness. please no body turn into that..

He was confident, but a terrifying lunatic and psychopath.

...

He obviously had underlying insecurities that made him feel entitled to the attention of "beautiful women." It was his insecurities that got to him, I read he was bullied and had a hard time making friends. I don't know what to say except people need to learn to be happy with themselves.


----------



## lisbeth

SouthWest said:


> What books, movies and TV series do think represent women best? I'll praise Orphan Black until the cows come home and The 100 has some decent characterization, too.


Orphan Black is great. Orange is the New Black, and the best one I've seen lately was Top of the Lake. There are lots of other TV series too, but I don't watch much TV. Book-wise - literally any of Margaret Atwood's books, _Notes on a Scandal _by Zoe Heller, and Zadie Smith's books, and the standard _Jane Eyre,_ just for a couple of examples. I could think of tons of others if I put some time into it.

My favourites are the ones that let their female characters be unlikeable, but don't play on tired cliches/stereotypes. _Gone Girl_ was really good for this reason. Amy is nothing like any person in reality, but as a character within the novel, she's totally believable and "real". She's horror-movie wicked, but you understand her motivations for everything she does.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Why do so many of you want kids so much? Don't you find those little ****ers annoying? And isn't it too much stress to look after them, take care of them and deal with their ****?
> 
> Sorry if I'm asking too many questions lol...but you know...I'm not exactly what you'd call a "female", so you can imagine there is quite a disconnect here.


Yes, they're really annoying and stressful and expensive, and I want to be selfish and put myself first in my life. But I also want to have people around me when I'm 50, and having adult children by then is my best shot at that. My parents, cousins, aunties, grandparents etc have always been really important to me, so I want to recreate that family bond myself by having children.



RenegadeReloaded said:


> Besides the superficial social norm that states 'boys should make the first move', why don't you make the first move ?
> 
> Or for those who did make the first move at least once, why don't you do it more ?


I figure that if a guy is interested in me, he'll show it to me. If he doesn't, I figure he's not interested.



ChairmanWow said:


> Why do women like to date douchebags


Low self esteem.



Kevin001 said:


> ~Do you really enjoy chick flicks?
> ~How do you feel about no-shave Novemeber?


~ No.
~ I think it's stupid. I can not-shave any month of the year. I'm not going to limit it to November.


----------



## komorikun

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Besides the superficial social norm that states 'boys should make the first move', why don't you make the first move ?
> 
> Or for those who did make the first move at least once, why don't you do it more ?


I don't want them to think I'm some horny, gross woman. They'd talk about it later with mutual friends/acquaintances and it would be awkward. Usually I'm attracted to men way out of my league, so that's especially embarrassing. And with strangers, I'm a shy person so I don't start up conversations with strangers, period.

I have other theories on this actually....


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I have been out of the "dating" game for some time.
Recently, someone brought a twinkle in my eyes and we went out once.
I text her a few times and called once.

How aggressive should I be?
I am almost about to give-up, since I don't want to appear desperate or needy.
I would like to go out with her, but she has a mildly busy life. The fact that she
really dressed-up to go out for a bite with me has my hopes up.

Thoughts?
Ideas?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

@PrincessV you have the cutest and girliest writing style I've ever seen and I love it.


----------



## PrincessV

Wings of Amnesty said:


> @*PrincessV* you have the cutest and girliest writing style I've ever seen and I love it.


:blush I don't fully know what you mean.. but thank you!! This made me happy.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Do you like metal music?


----------



## Kevin001

Why do women like to go to the bathroom in groups?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Why do women like to go to the bathroom in groups?


So we can talk about men behind their backs.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

visualkeirockstar said:


> Do you like metal music?


Some of it. 


Kevin001 said:


> Why do women like to go to the bathroom in groups?


I don't. I purposely avoid women like that. That is like my worst nightmare. :afr:hide


----------



## Shawn81

How unattractive is a guy who doesn't have career ambitions? I don't mean someone who is okay with being poor, just someone who isn't willing to make his job that big of a part of his life.

Is financial ambition a must for a guy to be date-able?


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> So we can talk about men behind their backs.


I figured this. 



DiscardYourFear said:


> I don't. I purposely avoid women like that. That is like my worst nightmare. :afr:hide


I understand.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

And here goes the Cringe-worthy Question of the Day:

How can I avoid getting creepzoned?


----------



## Ape in space

Kevin001 said:


> Why do women like to go to the bathroom in groups?


They need a place where they can make out and feel each other up without being disturbed.


----------



## lisbeth

Shawn81 said:


> How unattractive is a guy who doesn't have career ambitions? I don't mean someone who is okay with being poor, just someone who isn't willing to make his job that big of a part of his life.
> 
> Is financial ambition a must for a guy to be date-able?


I only really want a guy who's as ambitious as I am. A good work/life balance is much more attractive than a workaholic, though I couldn't be the main breadwinner and support somebody else. (That's because of my own abilities, not gender expectations). I just want the same kind of lifestyle I grew up with, which was basically modest middle class. We didn't go on holiday, but my family have a nice house and don't have to stress out too much. That's what I want to recreate myself.


----------



## Shawn81

lisbeth said:


> I only really want a guy who's as ambitious as I am. A good work/life balance is much more attractive than a workaholic, though I couldn't be the main breadwinner and support somebody else. (That's because of my own abilities, not gender expectations). I just want the same kind of lifestyle I grew up with, which was basically modest middle class. We didn't go on holiday, but my family have a nice house and don't have to stress out too much. That's what I want to recreate myself.


That's more or less what I was getting at. If middle-class way okay, or if it was a huge turn off if a guy isn't constantly trying to "do more with his life".


----------



## Kevin001

Would you rather a guy take you out for a nice dinner or cook you dinner?


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> Would you rather a guy take you out for a nice dinner or cook you dinner?


Haha, definitely cook.

I don't go out.

Ever.


----------



## Kevin001

LostInReverie said:


> Haha, definitely cook.
> 
> I don't go out.
> 
> Ever.


Don't you work? I mean if you go out in public to work why can't you eat at a restaurant.


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> Don't you work? I mean if you go out in public to work why can't you eat at a restaurant.


Whoa.. whoa.

What's with the third degree, here, Kevin? I thought we were friends, now. Remember? I sought you out, offered you chocolate, called you a snipe? I mean, I know my memory is fuzzy sometimes, but this is some vivid stuff I'm recalling here. Like over the rainbow, stuff. Almost too colorful. Y'know?

Anyways,

No, no, I would never go out in public to work. I mean, I have a disguise and all (I call it "work clothes"). The windows of my Mustang are tinted and everything. True story. I'll post a pic. I took some of my driveway at work featuring my work neighbors as a background to document the lack of snow this year, which I'm pretty sure will be worth gold in the future. I mean, Minnesnowta in December is never this dry. This has to be some kind of indication of terrible weather to come, possibly apocalyptic. I'm pretty sure there is not a copyright on this image. You can't, like, have a patent on Christmas lights, right? Especially if they only bothered to do one branch of their tree? That clearly denotes a negligence that would render any copyright useless. Obviously.








So, yeah, this was taken at dawn. I swear my car is cherry red in proper lighting, but either way, this clearly shows the slight tinting of my windows.

So, no, I would never go out to a restaurant unless under the influence of something that stripped me of my inhibitions and left me without coherent thought. From what I've heard, there are actual _people_ that frequent these sorts of establishments looking for what appears to be a good time, am I right? This is not the sort of atmosphere that would behoove me in any way. So unless this were some sort of exposure therapy with rules, regulations and realistic expectations written out by my therapist, well before hand, which I signed with my own blood, then it's not going to happen.

If you, or any other snipe, wished to woo me in some way, it's going to involve the personal privacy of your own home. There will be no other people involved. There will be animals present. If you don't have pets, that's a deal breaker from the get-go and I am very upfront and clear about things like that. So, unless you lied to me and told me that your real life kids were indeed the original offspring of a goat, as the name implies, and you were not kidding (as in, bearing the young of a goat), then this all would have never played out to begin with.


----------



## NuthinSimple

How much? 


Bada-chhhhh


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Kevin001 said:


> Don't you work? I mean if you go out in public to work why can't you eat at a restaurant.


I'm going to answer this question with less sarcasm, although I did LOL at LostInReverie's response.

I work. I even grocery shop. I don't do restaurants. I don't like the atmosphere, I don't like eating in a place where lots of people can observe me. When I'm with someone I like, I don't like distractions that can take my focus off them.

I hope that answers your question, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

LostInReverie said:


> Whoa.. whoa.
> 
> What's with the third degree, here, Kevin? I thought we were friends, now. Remember? I sought you out, offered you chocolate, called you a snipe? I mean, I know my memory is fuzzy sometimes, but this is some vivid stuff I'm recalling here. Like over the rainbow, stuff. Almost too colorful. Y'know?
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> No, no, I would never go out in public to work. I mean, I have a disguise and all (I call it "work clothes"). The windows of my Mustang are tinted and everything. True story. I'll post a pic. I took some of my driveway at work featuring my work neighbors as a background to document the lack of snow this year, which I'm pretty sure will be worth gold in the future. I mean, Minnesnowta in December is never this dry. This has to be some kind of indication of terrible weather to come, possibly apocalyptic. I'm pretty sure there is not a copyright on this image. You can't, like, have a patent on Christmas lights, right? Especially if they only bothered to do one branch of their tree? That clearly denotes a negligence that would render any copyright useless. Obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, yeah, this was taken at dawn. I swear my car is cherry red in proper lighting, but either way, this clearly shows the slight tinting of my windows.
> 
> So, no, I would never go out to a restaurant unless under the influence of something that stripped me of my inhibitions and left me without coherent thought. From what I've heard, there are actual _people_ that frequent these sorts of establishments looking for what appears to be a good time, am I right? This is not the sort of atmosphere that would behoove me in any way. So unless this were some sort of exposure therapy with rules, regulations and realistic expectations written out by my therapist, well before hand, which I signed with my own blood, then it's not going to happen.
> 
> If you, or any other snipe, wished to woo me in some way, it's going to involve the personal privacy of your own home. There will be no other people involved. There will be animals present. If you don't have pets, that's a deal breaker from the get-go and I am very upfront and clear about things like that. So, unless you lied to me and told me that your real life kids were indeed the original offspring of a goat, as the name implies, and you were not kidding (as in, bearing the young of a goat), then this all would have never played out to begin with.


Ok I got you, lol. I'm really scared of animals so I guess we couldn't hang , Nice car btw.



DiscardYourFear said:


> I'm going to answer this question with less sarcasm, although I did LOL at LostInReverie's response.
> 
> I work. I even grocery shop. I don't do restaurants. I don't like the atmosphere, I don't like eating in a place where lots of people can observe me. When I'm with someone I like, I don't like distractions that can take my focus off them.


Good answer thanks .


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> Don't you work? I mean if you go out in public to work why can't you eat at a restaurant.


My brother, I work in places where sometimes I have to deal with the public....believe me, man, I avoid it at all costs, but sometimes I have to. But I avoid restaurants....like the plague. I'll go of course if I have to, like on a date or something but I'd much, much, much rather just get takeout. Why is that even a question here?


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> Why is that even a question here?


It was a follow up question to @LostInReverie answer.


----------



## Damon

why do women obsess and fantasize about celebrities that couldn't care less about them. 

also, as kevin said- do women play with their boobs and pussies a lot while watching tv or just sitting around? Specifically nipples.


----------



## caelle

Shawn81 said:


> How unattractive is a guy who doesn't have career ambitions? I don't mean someone who is okay with being poor, just someone who isn't willing to make his job that big of a part of his life.
> 
> Is financial ambition a must for a guy to be date-able?


Career ambition isn't important to me. I mean it used to be important, but now I don't care. I know a guy who has a sucky job and no plans to change that. But he is good at saving so he isn't poor. And he is passionate about things outside of work. I find that attractive.


----------



## Fangirl96

Damon said:


> why do women obsess and fantasize about celebrities that couldn't care less about them.


Because we can stare at them and listen to their voices as much as we want? Idk, but yeah. I once heard something about teenage obsession with boybands and stuff, and it went something along the lines of "fangirling is a safe way for girls to express their sexuality". I think they're really onto something with that statement.

But what do i know, im like demisexual or something so celeb crushes are the only crushes i get.


----------



## Kevin001

Damon said:


> also, as kevin said


Where did I say this? lol. You trying to get me in trouble bro?


----------



## Telliblah

Kevin001 said:


> Where did I say this? lol. You trying to get me in trouble bro?


He probably thinks I am you but mods removed my post because apparently it isn't allowed asking about that sort of thing.


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters

Kevin001 said:


> Would you rather a guy take you out for a nice dinner or cook you dinner?


Either. It's nice that he gets to think about that and take you out of wondering what dinner to cook, or whether to buy something.... When a guy "takes you out" it's different that just the 2 of you going to dinner. He gets to try to think of a place we might like, and there are interesting things than you can ask about a guy by the place he'll choose and what he'll order. You get to experience a new place together. You get to dress up for each other, and talk about things you wouldn't otherwise, and so on. So it can be very nice. And if the guy knows me, he'll know that a really noisy, crowded place with little space and many people would put me off, so he would choose better.


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters

I am having fun with this thread, plus I think genders often don't talk openly enough, so I'll go for few questions.


Hikikomori2014 said:


> I have been out of the "dating" game for some time.
> Recently, someone brought a twinkle in my eyes and we went out once.
> I text her a few times and called once.
> 
> How aggressive should I be?
> I am almost about to give-up, since I don't want to appear desperate or needy.
> I would like to go out with her, but she has a mildly busy life. The fact that she
> really dressed-up to go out for a bite with me has my hopes up.
> 
> Thoughts?
> Ideas?


Texting is nice because she knows you're thinking about her. How did the call go? Did you just talk or did you ask her out? How did she respond?
Depending on the call I would say ask her out one more time. If she is busy leave it as an open invitation for the 2 of you to do something when she has time. But make the invitation specific- like, I know this great Italian place, let me know when you have a little more time and we can grab a bite there. If she doesn't call you about that after, I wouldn't push more than that. Sometimes if you haven't called someone back and they call you too many times it can scare you away. So be careful with that.:wink2: Depending on the last conversation you had I think it is okay that you call her once more.



visualkeirockstar said:


> Do you like metal music?


I don't, just a song here and there. But I know female friends that are huge fans.



Kevin001 said:


> Why do women like to go to the bathroom in groups?


Can't answer that. Haven't done it since teenager and I think the girls then do it more as...the kind of thing that you do without thinking, because that is what everyone else does. 
But I might do it from time to time in a club if there is some more pushy guy and I need a backup when going to the bathroom, so I don't need to deal with him on my own.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> And here goes the Cringe-worthy Question of the Day:
> 
> How can I avoid getting creepzoned?


Learn to look for signs that a woman is clearly uncomfortable. Unless she is blushing and uncomfortable because of being shy, any other look of being uncomfortable means whatever you're doing is a no-no and you need to stop. If you want to proceed(whether you're flirting or something else) you need to talk about why she's uncomfortable first and figure out if it's you/your behavior or something else. If a woman is clearly uncomfortable with your words or action that is a clear sign not to proceed or you might make things worse.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> idk if this has been asked before (no way am I reading through 500 replies) but what's it like getting your period?


Someone else elaborated very well before me, but I would like to just say her answer was pretty accurate. Especially the thing about being drained of energy and having to get through your day anyway. It sucks. For me it's a bit different than the 4 days things. More like one day where it hurts so bad whatever you do, that I need to lay down or take painkillers, and after that it's more manageable. Also it does make you more irritable, I mean if you think about it, if you were constantly in pain, you would be irritable too. It's like trying to get through a work day with constant toothache, it's doable but really annoying and distracting. It gets more regulated and easier to manage once you're out of your teen years though, gives you time to learn what works and doesn't work for you in those days.



Ben12 said:


> spit or swallow?


Always spit, swallow only for someone special, purely for their enjoyment. I did get a guy to explain to me why that is enjoyable though, so I kinda get it.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> What is the secret to winning a woman's heart?
> 
> What kind of men do women like the most? (not appearance, other factors like personality)
> 
> Is putting way too much emphasis on sex in relationships a turn off? Do you find guys who are way too sexually oriented "creepy"? (you guessed it, that's me :cry )


1. Finding a woman that thinks your "weird"(according to you) qualities are awesome, and being yourself with her. And being someone she can be herself with. Someone that you can also relax with and you don't have to be always "on".

2. Different women like different ones. But I believe all women like someone honest.

3. Sex is important part of a relationship. So no, it's not creepy.


----------



## caelle

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> idk if this has been asked before (no way am I reading through 500 replies) but what's it like getting your period?


It's a love/hate relationship. Monthly periods are normal for women, so just getting it regularly is good. I'd be worried if I didn't get it monthly. But otherwise, it is disgusting. If I'm wearing a pad I can feel the blood/clots pushing their way out of my vag. This is why it sucks to sneeze or stand up after sitting awhile. It feels like your insides are gushing out of your body and you pray that the blood makes it onto your pad.
It is seriously such a weird feeling. Even after years of getting my period, I still haven't gotten used to the sensation. I haven't gotten used to the cramps either. They are the devil. Oh and sore breast. It's not the type of sore where you want to massage them. They feel severely bruised I guess. Like someone used my tits as a punching bag.

Ok I'm done. I hope this was educational.


----------



## Damon

Kevin001 said:


> Where did I say this? lol. You trying to get me in trouble bro?


Sorry thought it was you. my memory sucks. must have been someone else.


----------



## Chelsalina

Kevin001 said:


> Would you rather a guy take you out for a nice dinner or cook you dinner?


Take me out. I don't trust guys who cook, unless he does it for a living/hobby.



Damon said:


> why do women obsess and fantasize about celebrities that couldn't care less about them.
> 
> also, as kevin said- do women play with their boobs and pussies a lot while watching tv or just sitting around? Specifically nipples.


Because celebrities have money, status, looks, talent, confidence, and charisma. And yes, women play with their boobs all the time when alone and they like to rest their hands in the crotch area because it's comfortable.



Kevin001 said:


> ~Why are girls offended when we look at your chest or butt?
> ~Do you really enjoy chick flicks?
> ~How do you feel about no-shave Novemeber?


1. Girls are only offended if the guy is ugly, socially anxious, a loser, poor, etc.
2. No, I like comedy and violence.
3. Don't give a rat's ***.



Kevin001 said:


> Why do women like to go to the bathroom in groups?


Because we're having an orgie.



Ben12 said:


> spit or swallow?


Neither



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> idk if this has been asked before (no way am I reading through 500 replies) but what's it like getting your period?


Great since I have an excuse to be crazy and eat whatever I want



RenegadeReloaded said:


> Besides the superficial social norm that states 'boys should make the first move', why don't you make the first move ?
> 
> Or for those who did make the first move at least once, why don't you do it more ?


Because puss* is powerful, idk about dick



ChairmanWow said:


> Why do women like to date douchebags


Guys with kind hearts are overrated


----------



## Surly Wurly

do women find terrorists attractive?


----------



## Damon

Fangirl96 said:


> Because we can stare at them and listen to their voices as much as we want? Idk, but yeah. I once heard something about teenage obsession with boybands and stuff, and it went something along the lines of "fangirling is a safe way for girls to express their sexuality". I think they're really onto something with that statement.
> 
> But what do i know, im like demisexual or something so celeb crushes are the only crushes i get.


 Oh sorry, I meant how come older women seem to never outgrow this? They almost always seem to have some guy or girl that they think is great and can do no wrong and yet, they are older and should probably be over it by then. I get the 13 yr old thing. I think I worded it wrong as usual. Oh and what is demisexual? Never heard of that before.


----------



## Shawn81

TruthAndOtherDisasters said:


> I did get a guy to explain to me why that is enjoyable though, so I kinda get it.


I didn't think I'd get involved in questions like that here, but this response intrigued me. I'm curious as to what answer he gave you, if it's not too personal.


----------



## Damon

Chelsalina said:


> Take me out. I don't trust guys who cook, unless he does it for a living/hobby.
> 
> Because celebrities have money, status, looks, talent, confidence, and charisma. And yes, women play with their boobs all the time when alone and they like to rest their hands in the crotch area because it's comfortable.
> 
> 1. Girls are only offended if the guy is ugly, socially anxious, a loser, poor, etc.
> 2. No, I like comedy and violence.
> 3. Don't give a rat's ***.
> 
> Because we're having an orgie.
> 
> Neither
> 
> Great since I have an excuse to be crazy and eat whatever I want
> 
> Because puss* is powerful, idk about dick
> 
> Guys with kind hearts are overrated


 cool. :nerd:


----------



## tea111red

visualkeirockstar said:


> Do you like metal music?


Yeah.



Shawn81 said:


> How unattractive is a guy who doesn't have career ambitions? I don't mean someone who is okay with being poor, just someone who isn't willing to make his job that big of a part of his life.
> 
> Is financial ambition a must for a guy to be date-able?


Yeah, as long as the guy is not okay w/ being poor (who wants to struggle financially?), like you said, I think this is a good thing. Then the guy will have more time to spend w/ his woman, lol.


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> Yeah, as long as the guy is not okay w/ being poor (who wants to struggle financially?), like you said, I think this is a good thing. Then the guy will have more time to spend w/ his woman, lol.


That's where the question comes from. That's the whole point. But it seems like most women are actually turned off by that. I guess the money comes first. Or maybe it's just me :|


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Would you rather a guy take you out for a nice dinner or cook you dinner?


I don't know. I don't really go out to eat....I feel like going to a lot of restaurants is a waste of money, but maybe once in awhile it'd be okay. I don't know about the guy cooking something for me. Maybe it'd be nice if he could cook and could cook something I would eat, lol. Cooking something is a thoughtful gesture, though.


----------



## Fangirl96

Damon said:


> Oh sorry, I meant how come older women seem to never outgrow this? They almost always seem to have some guy or girl that they think is great and can do no wrong and yet, they are older and should probably be over it by then. I get the 13 yr old thing. I think I worded it wrong as usual. Oh and what is demisexual? Never heard of that before.


No i get what you mean, but i think the fangirl theory applies to all ages. Mostly teens ofc, but im sure its the same for older women. Like, who would say no to having thousands of pictures of your crush only a few google clicks away? It's just perfect. You can't do that with real crushes. But i guess it depends from women to women how they feel.
Demisexual is when you're not really sexually attracted to people before you get to know their personality. Atleast for me personally, celebrity crushes are perfect for that. Just a google search away and you can find out everything you want about a famous person. Can't do that with real crushes unless you're friends or something.


----------



## Fangirl96

Kevin001 said:


> Would you rather a guy take you out for a nice dinner or cook you dinner?


Definitely cook at home. I hate eating in public so restaurants are a nightmare for me. And a waste of money. I guess in a way it's less scary and intimidating to eat out than to be alone at home, but if a guy is making me dinner then we must be pretty damn close already.


----------



## Damon

Fangirl96 said:


> No i get what you mean, but i think the fangirl theory applies to all ages. Mostly teens ofc, but im sure its the same for older women. Like, who would say no to having thousands of pictures of your crush only a few google clicks away? It's just perfect. You can't do that with real crushes. But i guess it depends from women to women how they feel.
> Demisexual is when you're not really sexually attracted to people before you get to know their personality. Atleast for me personally, celebrity crushes are perfect for that. Just a google search away and you can find out everything you want about a famous person. Can't do that with real crushes unless you're friends or something.


 Thanks, I guess i'm the opposite. I get attracted to mannerisms and stuff if the woman is close to me in some way and then when I realize she has an annoying personality I lose all interest.


----------



## Xenacat

Surly Wurly said:


> do women find terrorists attractive?


No, what is attractive about someone who wants to hurt others for no reason.


----------



## Xenacat

riderless said:


> Are you proud of your figure?


Yes


----------



## Xenacat

riderless said:


> Do you ..... on first dates?


If it has been a long time.....


----------



## Surly Wurly

Xenacat said:


> No, what is attractive about someone who wants to hurt others for no reason.


just figured it might be more attractive than a guy who gets fat on beer and plays computer games all day in his moms basement, just askin


----------



## Xenacat

riderless said:


> Do you play Sudoku on first dates?


 I don't know how



riderless said:


> How many times is too many?
> 
> ?
> 
> (playing Sudoku I mean)





riderless said:


> Can I ask a personal question?





riderless said:


> What are you better at: sudoku or cryptic crosswords?


Crosswords


riderless said:


> How can I best please you?
> 
> Be kind and thoughtful.
> 
> (I tend to be a people pleaser, by the way)





Putin said:


> How can I get a member of your kind to love me?


You probably can't. There has to be attraction and if there is it should go fairly smoothly.



zonebox said:


> What is the deal with nick nacks? I know not all girls are fascinated with them, but for those of you who are.. why do they bring you so much joy? My mother is a fanatic, and so many of the houses I go to for work have them all over the place.
> 
> I hate knick knacks. I am into minimalistic decor.
> 
> I imagine they make cleaning a real pita, and they are always getting in the way :lol Plus they can get really expensive.





spititout said:


> Why do you even wanna **** guys?


Same reason you would like to with girls, duh!



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 1. What is the best thing about being a woman?
> 
> I like being girly makeup and such. More clothing options.
> 
> 2. What is the worst thing about being a woman?
> 
> We get the short end of the stick procreating. Being preggers uncomfortable.
> 
> 3. What are the biggest turn-offs in a dude?
> 
> Dudes that hate women.
> 
> 4. What are the biggest turn-ons in a dude?
> 
> Cute face and a kind heart.
> 
> 5. What is the biggest misconception dudes have about women?
> 
> That we are mean.
> 
> 6. Would you date Ted Bundy if he wasn't a serial killer and promised he would never kill anyone


Yes, but he has killed people. That is why he was good at it. No one suspected him.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

*1. What is the best thing about being a woman?*

Men will not generally be mean to me when I am upset, crying, or hurting. I also like having a woman's body, which to me is more attractive than a man's. That doesn't mean I'm not attracted to men, not at all.

*2. What is the worst thing about being a woman?*

I often feel like other women are saying mean, nasty things about me behind my back. Things that will tear me down, make me feel like less than a human being. Also, periods suck.

*3. What are the biggest turn-offs in a dude?*

Men that only see me as a sex object. They see my body, not my soul.

*4. What are the biggest turn-ons in a dude?*

Their strength, leadership, their arms that will enclose me and keep me safe and protected, their analytical mind.

*5. What is the biggest misconception dudes have about women?
*
That we are not that much into sex. A lot of us are, but we want to feel loved first, that we will not be put aside once the man has had his fill of our body.

*6. Would you date Ted Bundy if he wasn't a serial killer and promised he would never kill anyone.*

No.


----------



## The Starry night

Shawn81 said:


> That's more or less what I was getting at. If middle-class way okay, or if it was a huge turn off if a guy isn't constantly trying to "do more with his life".


No dont need to be career freak (those types are boring :/) a normal job is fine. But being passionate about doing things together is hawt.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

The Starry night said:


> *No dont need to be career freak (those types are boring :/)* a normal job is fine. But being passionate about doing things together is hawt.


It's all about *balance. *


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Would you rather a guy take you out for a nice dinner or cook you dinner?


Take me out unless he is a good cook. I'm kind of picky. And I'd only want someone cooking for me after we have been dating for a while. Too awkward having someone you barely know cooking for you. And very awkward being at someone's house before you've slept with them.



Damon said:


> why do women obsess and fantasize about celebrities that couldn't care less about them.


I don't really. I fantasize about men I've met in real life. Not intricate fantasies, more just what goes through my head at um.....certain times.


----------



## Shawn81

komorikun said:


> very awkward being at someone's house before you've slept with them.


The geography behind how this might work is fascinating.


----------



## Damon

komorikun said:


> Take me out unless he is a good cook. I'm kind of picky. And I'd only want someone cooking for me after we have been dating for a while. Too awkward having someone you barely know cooking for you. And very awkward being at someone's house before you've slept with them.
> 
> I don't really. I fantasize about men I've met in real life. Not intricate fantasies, more just what goes through my head at mum...certain times.


 See, now that makes way more sense to me than fantasizing and worshipping celebrities. The worshipping part when a woman gets older is the saddest part to watch for me. It reminds me of the swooning women(and guys actually)when Hitler used to give his inane speeches. You could almost see the love in the women's eyes. :afr


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> It's all about *balance. *


Eww. No :/


----------



## UnusualSuspect

The Starry night said:


> Eww. No :/


Just wondering...why not? Please elaborate.


----------



## uziq

Girl randomly texts that she hates studying and can't concentrate. I ask if I can call her and talk for a bit. No response for hours. Was that a needy thing to ask?


----------



## UnusualSuspect

lol I still don't get what is wrong with "it's all about balance"... :stu


----------



## Damon

Do the majority of women wax their private parts these days? :nerd:


----------



## Estillum

What's your favourite song on David Bowie's hunky-dory?


----------



## Chelsalina

uziq said:


> Girl randomly texts that she hates studying and can't concentrate. I ask if I can call her and talk for a bit. No response for hours. Was that a needy thing to ask?


Kind of, since she texted you that she hated something I think she expected you to comfort and help her. Calling her would just make her procrastinate more lol.



Damon said:


> Do the majority of women wax their private parts these days? :nerd:


Majority worldwide? No, but I feel like in America shaving pubic hair is a trend for both men and women. In a lot of Asian countries it's preferred to have pubic hair since it represents fertility and woman/manhood. I've even heard Korean girls paying hundreds of dollars to get pubic hair implanted. So it just depends on the culture.


----------



## uziq

Chelsalina said:


> Kind of, since she texted you that she hated something I think she expected you to comfort and help her. Calling her would just make her procrastinate more lol.


jesus i'm so aloof. my intentions were to call her so i could comfort / help get whatever is distracting her off her mind but my approach was definitely poor

whatever, lesson learned


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> Ok I got you, lol. I'm really scared of animals so I guess we couldn't hang , Nice car btw.


:O

Zoophobia? Scared of ALL animals? How could this possibly have come to be? There has to be some sort of backstory here.

Please share.

Thanks about the car. She's cool. She'll let you ride her if you want.


----------



## Kevin001

LostInReverie said:


> :O
> 
> Zoophobia? Scared of ALL animals? How could this possibly have come to be? There has to be some sort of backstory here.
> 
> Please share.
> 
> Thanks about the car. She's cool. She'll let you ride her if you want.


Just animals bigger than my palm I guess. I've always been scared. She'll let me ride her? lol.


----------



## Damon

Chelsalina said:


> Kind of, since she texted you that she hated something I think she expected you to comfort and help her. Calling her would just make her procrastinate more lol.
> 
> Majority worldwide? No, but I feel like in America shaving pubic hair is a trend for both men and women. In a lot of Asian countries it's preferred to have pubic hair since it represents fertility and woman/manhood. I've even heard Korean girls paying hundreds of dollars to get pubic hair implanted. So it just depends on the culture.


 nice! you have the info. on everything. I noticed that about Asian women. they never shave down there. straight hair looks a little odd. I have a feeling Russian girls don't shave down there.just a guess.


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> Just animals bigger than my palm I guess. I've always been scared. She'll let me ride her? lol.


What are your palm measurements, if you don't mind my asking?

And of course she'll let you ride her. She's a sweetie.


----------



## Chelsalina

uziq said:


> jesus i'm so aloof. my intentions were to call her so i could comfort / help get whatever is distracting her off her mind but my approach was definitely poor
> 
> whatever, lesson learned


It's okay *pat pat* it's hard to know what someone's intentions are over text, I'm sure she's just busy with studying and didn't take anything to heart



Damon said:


> nice! you have the info. on everything. I noticed that about Asian women. they never shave down there. straight hair looks a little odd. I have a feeling Russian girls don't shave down there.just a guess.


Just a guess? Who are you fooling boy, we all know you're watching porn :haha:haha:haha


----------



## uziq

Chelsalina said:


> It's okay *pat pat* it's hard to know what someone's intentions are over text, I'm sure she's just busy with studying and didn't take anything to heart


thanks, that makes me feel better


----------



## mr hoang

Heres a good one. How often do girls watch porn?


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Just wondering...why not? Please elaborate.


Oh nothing is wrong with it..just heard it so many times.


----------



## Damon

Chelsalina said:


> It's okay *pat pat* it's hard to know what someone's intentions are over text, I'm sure she's just busy with studying and didn't take anything to heart
> 
> Just a guess? Who are you fooling boy, we all know you're watching porn :haha:haha:haha


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters

mr hoang said:


> Heres a good one. How often do girls watch porn?


As often as men would? Meaning more often if you're lonely/single than when you aren't.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Do you think you'd be able to get into a romantic relationship with a guy you don't find physically attractive at all -- if he had a lot of money and you can connect with him on some other emotional level?

How long did your longest orgasms last? For us guys it's kind of like a quick build up and a sneeze. And boom, it's over. For women... how would you describe it?


----------



## Kevin001

Do carry any "weapons" on you for protection? Like pepper spray or a taser?


----------



## The Starry night

JohnDoe26 said:


> Do you think you'd be able to get into a romantic relationship with a guy you don't find physically attractive at all -- if he had a lot of money and you can connect with him on some other emotional level?


No. I have to find his personality attractive like his good traits so even if he looked like brad pit i'd be turned off by him if all he had was money and a crap character.


----------



## The Starry night

Kevin001 said:


> Do carry any "weapons" on you for protection? Like pepper spray or a taser?


Yep..this is strange but I sometimes carry a stone with me so if someone did try to attack me i could smash them in with it. :/

Tired of people being attackd randomly by a psychopath on the loose. :frown2:


----------



## Fangirl96

Kevin001 said:


> Do carry any "weapons" on you for protection? Like pepper spray or a taser?


No, because i'm pretty sure that's illegal here...i just have to count on my heavy bag or something. I dont go outside at night anyway.


----------



## kesker

The Starry night said:


> Yep..this is strange but I sometimes carry a stone with me so if someone did try to attack me i could smash them in with it. :/
> 
> Tired of people being attackd randomly by a psychopath on the loose. :frown2:


The image of a woman knocking out a would-be assailant with a stone is making me smile.  Lol.


----------



## Kevin001

The Starry night said:


> Yep..this is strange but I sometimes carry a stone with me so if someone did try to attack me i could smash them in with it. :/
> 
> Tired of people being attackd randomly by a psychopath on the loose. :frown2:


:O......hopefully you won't have to use that stone. Ouch.



Fangirl96 said:


> No, because i'm pretty sure that's illegal here...i just have to count on my heavy bag or something. I dont go outside at night anyway.


I would consider a heavy bag a weapon .


----------



## Skeletra

Kevin001 said:


> Do carry any "weapons" on you for protection? Like pepper spray or a taser?


I used to carry a small vegetable knife, but not anymore.
I do almost always carry a pen and a small bottle of perfume now though. Should I enter a dangerous situation, and have the time to go trough my bag, the perfume burns the eyes and the pen can be jammed into someones eye-socket. Serves a double purpose and they're both legal


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 1) How big of a turn off is lack of intelligence, if at all? :troll I mean, I'm not talking about a guy who is an idiot, just a little on the dumb side. Basically, how important are a guy's brains?


So, average intelligence? That's perfect. He just has to be smart enough to get a good job and be able to keep it. I like guys who are practically smart and can fix things around the house or solve problems, not intellectuals. Intellectuals are boring, insufferable, and posses no real applicable skills.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 2) What is your idea of a perfect date? What kind of things do you enjoy doing with your S.O? :heart


Getting high or trippin on shrooms while driving in the car, then going to see a 3D movie at the theater. Most amazing experience ever.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 3) Is lack of empathy/compassion a major turn-off? Even if the guy treats you nicely and with respect?


Nah, not at all since I don't have much empathy/compassion towards most people either. It could be a turn on sometimes, but it really depends on who he is treating badly. if he's treating a normie badly, awesome, total turn on. if he's treating an innocent weak person badly, he can f off. He has to have compassion towards me and my family.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 4) Would you be turned off by a guy who loves guns and/or violence? (no, not actually being violent himself, but fantasizing about violence or enjoying seeing it in entertainment) :duel :bat


No, that's actually a HUGE plus since I fantasize about violence all the time. I think it would be really cute if we could be like the couple in the 2015 San Bernardino attack (relationship goals!) :mushy :mushy


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 1) How big of a turn off is lack of intelligence, if at all? :troll I mean, I'm not talking about a guy who is an idiot, just a little on the dumb side. Basically, how important are a guy's brains?
> 
> 2) What is your idea of a perfect date? What kind of things do you enjoy doing with your S.O? :heart
> 
> 3) Is lack of empathy/compassion a major turn-off? Even if the guy treats you nicely and with respect?
> 
> 4) Would you be turned off by a guy who loves guns and/or violence? (no, not actually being violent himself, but fantasizing about violence or enjoying seeing it in entertainment) :duel :bat


1) Hmm doesnt gotta be super intelligent but having worldly knowledge and basic survival and diy skills is always good and also being a bit silly and goofy is nice as well..it makes him more fun.

2) Perfect date...hmm...just being out together and enjoying ourselves..as long as we have fun..nothing too normie. :/

3) No it's not a turn off but as long as long as he cares about you.

4) Guns are fun..but I dont know about fantasizing about violence though. :/


----------



## The Starry night

wait....I think we got our next SA couple right here....the awkward, ugly weirdo dude and the loser, who no one cares about. Yaaay


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Yeah, just like Bonnie and Clyde
> ...and serial killer couples.... Paul Bernardo + Karla Hamolka...and Ian Brady + Myra Hindley
> 
> *lool am I the only one who used to fantasize about being a serial killer when I was younger (like in my teenage years?) *>>>


hell naw, I still fantasize about that at this age.


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> nah, she's just a loser nobody cares about...even an awkward ugly weirdo like me wouldn't date her
> 
> nah, just kidding, just kidding
> 
> for srs though, my username isn't meant to be taken seriously and hers probably isn't either...lol
> 
> i'm not actually ugly btw, or even that awkward...just very, very, very, very, very ****ing weird. and not in a bad way, necessarily :eyes


Ah.... ok. When I see your user name I imagine an awkward ugly weirdo. :/. Do you imagine killing people in your head :serious:


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Ehh sometimes, my violent fantasies are very rare though, but you have to understand, it's not always a fantasy about me doing the killing, just violent fantasies in general. Some guy killing another guy, for instance.
> 
> But there are some people I would never include in those fantasies.
> 
> I would never have someone like you in those kinds of fantasies, so don't worry


you're just saying that so no one calls the cops on you ahahaha

It actually happened to me once. It wasn't fun and I had to talk my way out of a mental evaluation. I hate it when people call the cops on me.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> you're just saying that so no one calls the cops on you ahahaha
> 
> It actually happened to me once. It wasn't fun and I had to talk my way out of a mental evaluation. I hate it when people call the cops on me.


uhhh....they can't call the cops on your for fantasies, unless you explicitly state that you plan to act upon them, in which case it's possible, but still unlikely. or if you're actually making threats. then in that case it's more likely.

anyway, 5 of the last people who visited your page are CIA agents who created accounts on this forum because of all the Elliot Roger types around here. They're watching you.

lool this is reeealy getting off topic haha  isn't this "ask a female anything" not "ask AUW anything?" should I really make that thread in the just for fun section?


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Ehh sometimes, my violent fantasies are very rare though, but you have to understand, it's not always a fantasy about me doing the killing, just violent fantasies in general. Some guy killing another guy, for instance.
> 
> But there are some people I would never include in those fantasies.
> 
> I would never have someone like you in those kinds of fantasies, so don't worry
> 
> Anyway...this is getting...off-topic t...lol maybe I should do an AMA sometime or something haha..."Ask AwkwardUglyWeirdo anything"...lol idk if anyone would be interested enough to ask me anything :crying:


Ok.. well i feel less creeped out now. :serious:

Maybe you should make that kinda thread. :/


----------



## UnusualSuspect

The Starry night said:


> Maybe you should make that kinda thread. :/


lol will you ask me questions if I do?

...and sorry...I think I said more than I needed to, lol


----------



## The Starry night

Sure, already got some qs for you. :/.

Not gona lie i did Kinda get traumatised by you and that loser girl....just turned on my lights and I'm fine now. :/


----------



## UnusualSuspect

The Starry night said:


> Not gona lie i did Kinda get traumatised by you and that loser girl....just turned on my lights and I'm fine now. :/


Ok, if you're serious about that, I'm sorry, I was kidding around a little. I wasn't trying to scare anyone or anything. Sorry


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout

The Starry night said:


> Sure, already got some qs for you. :/.
> 
> Not gona lie i did Kinda get traumatised by you and that loser girl....just turned on my lights and I'm fine now. :/







booooooooooooooooooo im gonna getchu


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Ok, if you're serious about that, I'm sorry, I was kidding around a little. I wasn't trying to scare anyone or anything. Sorry


Huh...ugh. It's ok don't worry about it. I mean I do get scared but then I get over it so no big deal.


----------



## Kevin001

When you guys are upset about something and won't tell us what is wrong, what the hell are we suppose to do?


----------



## Rodrigo R

is it true that bachelorette parties become orgies?


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> When you guys are upset about something and won't tell us what is wrong, what the hell are we suppose to do?


First off, Kevin, in a thread inviting people to ask females questions, I'm a little thrown off by the "you guys".

Secondly, when I'm upset, I'm very up front with why. People may think I'm psychotic for thinking that way and may not understand why it upsets me, but I'm very honest none-the-less.

Thirdly, you can do whatever you want as long as you're not attempting to fix anything.



Jeff271 said:


> Do you ever crave cuddling too? Seems like it should be simpler to get to that.


**** yes. This is my goal in life, is to get a cuddle partner. I really believe this would solve all my problems.



Rodrigo R said:


> is it true that bachelorette parties become orgies?


Never been to one, I'll let you know if I ever find out.


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> Do carry any "weapons" on you for protection? Like pepper spray or a taser?


I need to get my two daughters a "weapon" something for self-defense....something. I need to quit putting it off and just do it, but the reason I've been putting it off is I just can't decide on which one to go with.

There's pepper spray, but I'd of course have to be very careful how I teach them how to use it. You obviously can't spray it into the wind. And it can very easily be taken away, and used against you. There are the same issues with tasers. Idk.

Obviously the best advice is to be aware of your surroundings and watch where you go, at all times. They know how to take care of themselves but I worry about them going off to university, where the rate of sexual assaults on female student's is just...insane. I worry, and I should worry, I have good reason to worry.


----------



## The Starry night

Kevin001 said:


> When you guys are upset about something and won't tell us what is wrong, what the hell are we suppose to do?


You're suppose to figure out what you did wrong. :/...otherwise you dont love us. :serious:


----------



## AussiePea

The Starry night said:


> You're suppose to figure out what you did wrong. :/...otherwise you dont love us. :serious:


Nope nope nope. God I hate those games.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

The Starry night said:


> You're suppose to figure out what you did wrong. :/...otherwise you dont love us. :serious:


A girl used to do that to me. She then started using it as a ploy when she wasn't even mad to get more gifts and stuffs.


----------



## TenYears

The Starry night said:


> You're suppose to figure out what you did wrong. :/...otherwise you dont love us. :serious:


The woman speaks the truth.

If she starts a sentence with "You know what?"

Or "I just wonder why..."

Or if she says "Yeah, go ahead".

You're in big, big trouble bro.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Why do a lot of women like romance or drama movies?


----------



## Shawn81

The Starry night said:


> You're suppose to figure out what you did wrong. :/...otherwise you dont love us. :serious:


:blank


----------



## UnusualSuspect

What do women like to talk about to each other, with no men around? 

What are you favorite conversation topics, in general? What do women loove to talk about?

Think of the most romantic thing a guy could do for you...what is it?


----------



## dune87

The Starry night said:


> You're suppose to figure out what you did wrong. :/...otherwise you dont love us. :serious:


maybe you're joking  anyway it doesn't work that way :/ unless your boyfriend is a wizard. give them a chance to fix it, caring is a two way street. put a timer of 10-20 seconds and tell them what's wrong in this time frame, see if they listen.

(verbal or physical disrespect isnt included, you cant "fix" disrespect anyway)


----------



## cool user name

Do you talk about guys worth in terms of attractiveness? Or, know if many girls do?


----------



## UnusualSuspect

TenYears said:


> The woman speaks the truth.
> 
> If she starts a sentence with "You know what?"
> 
> Or "I just wonder why..."
> 
> Or if she says "Yeah, go ahead".
> 
> You're in big, big trouble bro.


Well...****.

Either way, I will always find out. Trust me dude, those little tricks don't work on me. I am totally immune. One way or the other, I find out, whether I figure out myself or she tells me. No secrets or bull**** with me. If my intuition ain't good enough to figure out, nor my analytical skills, then my persuasion tactics will always get her to spill it out. I am very honest and expressive about my feelings or what's bothering me, so I don't expect anything else from her but the same!


----------



## UnusualSuspect

dune87 said:


> maybe you're joking  anyway it doesn't work that way :/ unless your boyfriend is a wizard. give them a chance to fix it, caring is a two way street. put a timer of 10-20 seconds and tell them what's wrong in this time frame, see if they listen.
> 
> (verbal or physical disrespect isnt included, you cant "fix" disrespect anyway)


Yeah, I like this way better. Communication is important, so I really suggest you express your feelings straight up. I do the same - I don't play silent treatment or any other little game. I go up to her and tell her immediately that I don't like the **** I've had to deal with recently (**** coming from her). I don't stay silent. Neither should she!

Plus, those tricks don't work on me anyway. They may work on some men, but not me.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Kevin001 said:


> When you guys are upset about something and won't tell us what is wrong, what the hell are we suppose to do?


If you love someone, and this applies to anyone (gender doesn't matter), you talk with them until you figure out what is wrong and then you work together towards fixing it. That's how love works.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

DiscardYourFear said:


> If you love someone, and this applies to anyone (gender doesn't matter), you talk with them until you figure out what is wrong and then you work together towards fixing it. That's how love works.


Pretty much. Women making us play Sherlock are doing quite the opposite of this, ironically.


----------



## SusanStorm

Kevin001 said:


> When you guys are upset about something and won't tell us what is wrong, what the hell are we suppose to do?


For me personally that means that a) I'm not ready to talk about it(I'll usually say that too,but everyone doesn't respect that) or b) I want to be left alone. In generally it's not a good idea to keep pressing on "what's wrong?" Sometimes I just need time to process things.


----------



## Orbiter

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Well...****.
> 
> Either way, I will always find out. Trust me dude, those little tricks don't work on me. I am totally immune. One way or the other, I find out, whether I figure out myself or she tells me. No secrets with me. If my intuition ain't good enough to figure out, nor my analytical skills, then my persuasion tactics will always get her to spill it out. I am very honest and expressive about my feelings or what's bothering me, so I don't expect anything else from her but the same!


That's a good attitude to have.
Most couples don't share that idea though and that's why so many relationships break like a house of cards inside a hurricane.


----------



## dune87

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> What do women like to talk about to each other, with no men around?
> 
> What are you favorite conversation topics, in general? What do women loove to talk about?
> 
> Think of the most romantic thing a guy could do for you...what is it?


We talk about the girlier stuff that we'd be embarrassed to talk about in front of men or stuff that wouldnt interest men. We talk about unisex stuff too  And if there's a real bond we EAT at the same time.

The most romantic thing? It doesn't depend on the thing but on the man and his motive and his overall personality.


----------



## Chelsalina

Kevin001 said:


> When you guys are upset about something and won't tell us what is wrong, what the hell are we suppose to do?


Buy us something expensive



cool user name said:


> Do you talk about guys worth in terms of attractiveness? Or, know if many girls do?


Yeap, majority of girls (at least teenagers) give most of their attention to good looking guys, but it's mostly young celebrities like Justin Bieber, One Direction, Austin Mahone, etc. But there's also a lot of good looking Viners girls obsess over like Nash Grier, Cameron Dallas, Matt Espinosa, etc.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> What do women like to talk about to each other, with no men around?


My girlfriends use to always talk about celebrities, gossip, new trends, funny vines, and we did a lot of other girl stuff like do each other's hair, makeup, etc.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> What are you favorite conversation topics, in general? What do women loove to talk about?


It depends on the girl. Me and one of my friends used to be obsessed with One Direction so we'd always talk about them lol. Then another friend liked playing LoL, she taught me, and we played a lot of games.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Think of the most romantic thing a guy could do for you...what is it?


Take me to Paris. I've always wanted to go there


----------



## DiscardYourFear

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> What do women like to talk about to each other, with no men around?
> 
> What are you favorite conversation topics, in general? What do women loove to talk about?


I don't know. I don't talk to women all that much. I don't talk to that many men, though, either.

I imagine they talk about shopping, their latest outfit, their kids, how many shoes they have, all the things that hold no interest for me. lol


----------



## UnusualSuspect

^ 
Damn...

What about politics? Philosophy? Global affairs? Literature? Culture (music/movies)...I mean, I think those are some pretty excellent conversation topics.

How can one not be interested in that kind of stuff? Come on, now...


----------



## Kevin001

LostInReverie said:


> First off, Kevin, in a thread inviting people to ask females questions, I'm a little thrown off by the "you guys".


This is a female thread, so I thought by saying "you guys" most people would apply I meant females. Idk.



TenYears said:


> Obviously the best advice is to be aware of your surroundings and watch where you go, at all times. They know how to take care of themselves but I worry about them going off to university, where the rate of sexual assaults on female student's is just...insane. I worry, and I should worry, I have good reason to worry.


It must be so hard raising daughters. So much to worry about. You can only protect them so much.



The Starry night said:


> You're suppose to figure out what you did wrong. :/...otherwise you dont love us. :serious:


Um? Figuring out we what did wrong? O God it could be a million things, lol.



DiscardYourFear said:


> If you love someone, and this applies to anyone (gender doesn't matter), you talk with them until you figure out what is wrong and then you work together towards fixing it. That's how love works.


What if she doesn't wanna talk? Just wait until she is ready to talk I guess?



SusanStorm said:


> For me personally that means that a) I'm not ready to talk about it(I'll usually say that too,but everyone doesn't respect that) or b) I want to be left alone. In generally it's not a good idea to keep pressing on "what's wrong?" Sometimes I just need time to process things.


Good answer .



Chelsalina said:


> Buy us something expensive


:sus


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> When you guys are upset about something and won't tell us what is wrong, what the hell are we suppose to do?


Haha. I wouldn't be that type. In fact, once I get to know someone I have the "problem" of saying what I think too much.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Kevin001 said:


> T
> What if she doesn't wanna talk? Just wait until she is ready to talk I guess?


If someone doesn't want to talk about something, that is the best time to get them to talk. It means they feel guilt or fear over sharing whatever it is.

If they absolutely won't talk about it, then it's not a healthy relationship for either of you. You should be able to share every thought and emotion with someone you love.


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> If someone doesn't want to talk about something, that is the best time to get them to talk. It means they feel guilt or fear over sharing whatever it is.
> 
> If they absolutely won't talk about it, then it's not a healthy relationship for either of you. You should be able to share every thought and emotion with someone you love.


Or...maybe they are just not ready to talk about it. I think you have to pick your moments, I think you have to know when it's OK to approach your S/O and I think that's a part of knowing them....imho. I think you can be there for them, without having to get into a big huge discussion about what's bothering them.

I think sometimes you don't have to say a word.


----------



## The Starry night

TenYears said:


> The woman speaks the truth.
> 
> If she starts a sentence with "You know what?"
> 
> Or "I just wonder why..."
> 
> Or if she says "Yeah, go ahead".
> 
> You're in big, big trouble bro.


Hehe. He knows :grin2:



AussiePea said:


> Nope nope nope. God I hate those games.


We're just too complicated at times..When we're dealing with so many diff emotions at the same time and then our partner asks us "hey babe whats wrong with you, why you upset"? we usually interpret that as "what's wrong with this weirdo she's upset over nothing again". :/...so therefore we think he doesnt care about our feelings. :|

I know thats crazy...but after some time the normal girls forget about it and be happy again. :/..
 


Shawn81 said:


> :blank





dune87 said:


> maybe you're joking  anyway it doesn't work that way :/ unless your boyfriend is a wizard. give them a chance to fix it, caring is a two way street. put a timer of 10-20 seconds and tell them what's wrong in this time frame, see if they listen.
> 
> (verbal or physical disrespect isnt included, you cant "fix" disrespect anyway)


Hehe. I like that timer idea. 0



DiscardYourFear said:


> If you love someone, and this applies to anyone (gender doesn't matter), you talk with them until you figure out what is wrong and then you work together towards fixing it. That's how love works.


Right.


----------



## The Starry night

TenYears said:


> Or...maybe they are just not ready to talk about it. I think you have to pick your moments, I think you have to know when it's OK to approach your S/O and I think that's a part of knowing them....imho. I think you can be there for them, without having to get into a big huge discussion about what's bothering them.
> 
> I think sometimes you don't have to say a word.


Yes defo. If you can show that you do understand and care about them without saying anything then you know them very well.


----------



## NuthinSimple

What does getting punched in the boob feel like?


----------



## LemonBones

What is expected to talk about on a first date?


----------



## xxDark Horse

Why are women scared of mice?


----------



## komorikun

Guys are the ones that like to give the silent treatment and don't want to talk after a big fight. They even fall asleep soundly after a big fight. WTF!? I think women are much more about what is pissing them off or upsetting them.


----------



## komorikun

xxDark Horse said:


> Why are women scared of mice?


I'm not. I caught one about a month ago in my apartment. Somehow got it into a tupperware and dumped it outside. Didn't want to kill it.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

komorikun said:


> Guys are the ones that like to give the silent treatment and don't want to talk after a big fight. They even fall asleep soundly after a big fight. WTF!? I think women are much more about what is pissing them off or upsetting them.


Right after a big fight? Well yeah, if I was angry and had to deal with some dumb **** from her, I need time to chill out. Sometimes go to my good buddy Al, last name Cohol. But during the big fight, I express my emotions frustrations to the fullest! During fights, I'm like a volcano, and the lava is like my angry inner emotions - I let loose and let all the **** come out of me. But the point is, I am open about what's pissing me off and upsetting me during the fight. In fact, I don't get into big fights very often, since I am open and honest RIGHT AWAY, whenever something is bothering me, so I don't bottle anything before I explode - I very direct and honest and expect the same. Anyway, after it's over (the argument), I just want to chill out, because I've had enough **** to deal with already. Sleep, beer. Always a good combo. 
And I don't avoid her at all, unless we already got everything sorted out but she still keeps on ****ting on me. in that case, I say "I'm done with your **** for now, go take a break"


----------



## Nylea

Kyama3 said:


> What is expected to talk about on a first date?


Mostly personal interests, things that aren't too personal (i.e. not your life story, which gets uncomfortable). First dates that I've experienced have been all about finding as much common ground as possible, which can usually tell you if you'd have any sort of success with this person in the future.



NuthinSimple said:


> What does getting punched in the boob feel like?


It's not the worst thing ever. I just feel a dull throbbing that lasts for a considerable amount of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsalina

NuthinSimple said:


> What does getting punched in the boob feel like?


I've never been punched in the boob but I have had a door slam on one of them. It's not that painful, just left a small bruise



Kyama3 said:


> What is expected to talk about on a first date?


Nothing really specific, I mean both parties are obviously going to be somewhat nervous and the conversation won't flow perfectly but I expect the guy to have manners and pay on the first date.



xxDark Horse said:


> Why are women scared of mice?


I'm not afraid of pet mice but wild mice/rat are given a bad name of holding diseases and being unsanitary which is completely untrue. They clean themselves very well several times a day and are less likely than dogs and cats to catch and transmit viruses.


----------



## The Starry night

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> What do women like to talk about to each other, with no men around?
> 
> What are you favorite conversation topics, in general? What do women loove to talk about?
> 
> Think of the most romantic thing a guy could do for you...what is it?


Um....we talk about anything and everything. We're cool like that.

Most romantic thing a man can do is to build a cabin home. :serious:



cool user name said:


> Do you talk about guys worth in terms of attractiveness? Or, know if many girls do?


Yep. All the time, but doesnt really mean anything, like men we like attractive faces as well. :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> When you guys are upset about something and won't tell us what is wrong, what the hell are we suppose to do?


It's weird to me that people actually do that.


----------



## JohnDoe26

So I guess the orgasm question was a little inappropriate (but I've honestly always wondered)...

Do you find it easier to make friends with men or other women?


----------



## layitontheline

Kyama3 said:


> What is expected to talk about on a first date?


Typical get-to-know-each other stuff. Hobbies, work/school, goals, traveling, blah blah blah. Personally I like which is worst, have you ever, would you ever, and porn questions when I'm getting to know someone.



xxDark Horse said:


> Why are women scared of mice?


They're wimps. But not all of us. I like mice. A spider though, that'll have me shrieking. I guess that makes me the bigger wimp.



JohnDoe26 said:


> Do you find it easier to make friends with men or other women?


Men. They actually respond to messages and put effort in, probably because they hope we'll be **** buddies some day. I wish females were half as enthusiastic.


----------



## Kevin001

layitontheline said:


> Personally I like which is worst, have you ever, would you ever, and porn questions when I'm getting to know someone.


:int Those questions would definitely break the ice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

JohnDoe26 said:


> So I guess the orgasm question was a little inappropriate (but I've honestly always wondered)...
> 
> Do you find it easier to make friends with men or other women?


There's an 'ask a female anything' thread in 18+ you might want to try there although not many people post there.


----------



## McFly

If you feel insecure about something, do you prefer to get reassurance from your boyfriend or your friends?

Do you consider yourself more feminine or masculine? Or just neutral?


----------



## DiscardYourFear

McFly said:


> If you feel insecure about something, do you prefer to get reassurance from your boyfriend or your friends?
> 
> Do you consider yourself more feminine or masculine? Or just neutral?


Well, since I have no friends, the answer is my boyfriend. Although, even if I did have friends, I'd probably still go to him, as he knows me better than I know myself most of the time.

I am definitely a lot more feminine than masculine, although I have been told I have some leadership qualities. I don't know if you would consider that a masculine trait or feminine trait.


----------



## SouthWest

I asked about female objectification and better representation in media on this thread a while ago so this is a follow up question:

There's a criticism that to be a strong woman in film, television and videogames they must act like men i.e. they must be aggressive, have physical prowess and resolve conflict through force. Do you wish that the concept of the 'strong woman' in pop culture was more diverse than simply being a male analogue?

Not exactly a light hearted question but it's something I've been thinking about for a while.


----------



## Fangirl96

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> ^
> Damn...
> 
> What about politics? Philosophy? Global affairs? Literature? Culture (music/movies)...I mean, I think those are some pretty excellent conversation topics.
> 
> How can one not be interested in that kind of stuff? Come on, now...


I'm sure there's plenty of girls out there who love talking about that kinda stuff. I've got opinions about random more serious stuff that goes on in the world, but i don't have friends that are interested in talking about that. Things like politics can cause a lot of drama. I've tried talking to my mom about it, but she has zero interest in politics and world news, lol.



NuthinSimple said:


> What does getting punched in the boob feel like?


Depends what time of the month it is. I've never been punched, but i have accidentally punched myself and it ain't pleasant.



xxDark Horse said:


> Why are women scared of mice?


I'm not. But if i did see one, i would probably jump up on furniture and squel because i wouldnt know what the hell to do. I've only had mice inside my walls, so i dont own a trap and i dont want it to touch me. Once it's gone, i'd calmly go buy a cage to catch it in. I've seen my dad drown mice so i just feel sorry for those poor lil guys when i see their lil faces.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> ^
> Damn...
> 
> What about politics? Philosophy? Global affairs? Literature? Culture (music/movies)...I mean, I think those are some pretty excellent conversation topics.
> 
> How can one not be interested in that kind of stuff? Come on, now...


Well, if most people knew my views on politics and philosophy, they would either be completely confused or want nothing more to do with me, so I keep my mouth shut. I don't think the women I come across in real life read, to be honest, but I do enjoy discussing literature. And as far as movies, I'm too deeply philosophical to have a normal conversation about them. And music is just music. You like what you like. What is there to discuss, really?


----------



## The Starry night

McFly said:


> If you feel insecure about something, do you prefer to get reassurance from your boyfriend or your friends?
> 
> Do you consider yourself more feminine or masculine? Or just neutral?


It's either my sister or my boyfriend. Friends always lie and cant tell whether theyre being honest or not.

I'm more feminine. That's prolly why im spontaneous and fun. :/


----------



## xxDark Horse

Do you think women have it easier dating wise compared to men or do you think they have it equally difficult and why?


----------



## The Starry night

xxDark Horse said:


> Do you think women have it easier dating wise compared to men or do you think they have it equally difficult and why?


I've never wanted to date but when i met my bf it just happened, we liked eachother and fell in love, was just plain luck.

But yeah for those who seek for a bf/gf, who have SA, equally have it difficult if they want _serious _relationship. But for those who just want to have sex, i guess its easier for the women to date in that context.


----------



## komorikun

Why are all these female stereotype questions being asked? Doesn't even sound like the people asking the questions have even experienced what they are asking.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

1. have you ever been arrested

2. have you ever been in a physical altercation


----------



## Xenacat

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 1. have you ever been arrested
> 
> 2. have you ever been in a physical altercation


1-I have never been arrested.

2-I have been in a physical altercation. Made the mistake of trying to break up a guy friend's fight so another girl went after me.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 1. have you ever been arrested


Yes, many times.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 2. have you ever been in a physical altercation


Yes, but I usually got my asss whooped :'( because I have very long hair and they would always grab onto it. I usually only got bruises from the fights, but I would make them bleed, like one time when I hit a girl with a pole and knocked her out. But she was only like 5'0" 90 or 100 pounds so it's not that impressive... then i got my asss whooped by her friends. I gotta learn how to fight lmfao.


----------



## Evo1114

layitontheline said:


> They're wimps. But not all of us. I like mice. A spider though, that'll have me shrieking. I guess that makes me the bigger wimp.


I remind people that if spiders looked like kittens, they'd be trying to cuddle them. (That doesn't seem to help). Granted some spiders bite (so do kittens sometimes), but never any of the ones I have to 'save' coworkers from on occasion.


----------



## Wanna be free

Where r u from ?


----------



## LostinReverie

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 1. have you ever been arrested
> 
> 2. have you ever been in a physical altercation


No and no.

:no


----------



## LostinReverie

Wanna be free said:


> Where r u from ?


My mother's uterus?


----------



## LostinReverie

NuthinSimple said:


> What does getting punched in the boob feel like?


Embarrassing.



Kyama3 said:


> What is expected to talk about on a first date?


Don't know, never been on one



xxDark Horse said:


> Why are women scared of mice?


Why do men think women are scared of mice? Mice are stupid and skittish. They exist to give my cats entertainment.


----------



## Wanna be free

What size tits u got


----------



## Skeletra

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> 1. have you ever been arrested
> 
> 2. have you ever been in a physical altercation


1. No
2. Yes. Once when I was 13 a kid hit me repeatedly in the back with a hockey stick to see if my ribs would snap and a few times when I was 14 when bullies just beat me up, just bruises though, nothing bad.



Wanna be free said:


> Where r u from ?


Norway



Wanna be free said:


> What size tits u got


Dunno, small enough to fit in my hand.


----------



## Wanna be free

Ok Kool so have to ever stolen anything and where are u from


----------



## Wanna be free

Is anyone from England


----------



## SupaDupaFly

What's a female?


----------



## UnusualSuspect

How many regular push ups can you do? Knee push ups?

Approx. most weight you can pick up with both your hands?

What was your favorite childhood toy?

What was your favorite thing to do as a kid (less than 12 years old?)

If you can live in any fictional world (from movie, TV show, etc), where would you live?

Congrats, you are now the queen of the world for the next 24 hours! What are you going to do? Tell me your plans :sus (please don't kill me. Or at least make it quick and painless, your majesty)


----------



## nordision

Why you women have such a cold heart? We can stay in our knees in front of you and you are not even affected a little, I had a girlfriend I was in my knees in front of her to don't leave me and she was like:''Oh god...borrow me some money I need ''.


----------



## Kevin001

Do you like chest hair on a guy?


----------



## Shawn81

Shaved junk? (on a guy)


----------



## Spindrift

Would you still choose to equip yourself with an iron sword and shield despite the rumors of rust monsters living in the valley below?


----------



## Nylea

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> How many regular push ups can you do? Knee push ups?


LOL, maybe 20? Possibly? I'm weak.



> Approx. most weight you can pick up with both your hands?


Well, on weight machines at the gym I've only been able to continually lift up to 20-30 pounds or so...



> What was your favorite childhood toy?


I love Legos, and I enjoyed ripping the hair and limbs off of Barbie dolls.



> What was your favorite thing to do as a kid (less than 12 years old?)


From a young age, I absolutely loved singing, drawing and painting. I enjoyed making pottery as well. I think I played Runescape when I was about 12, and that was somehow my **** for a while.



> If you can live in any fictional world (from movie, TV show, etc), where would you live?


I would either live in the Shire...or Hyrule, assuming Ganon isn't raising hell again.



> Congrats, you are now the queen of the world for the next 24 hours! What are you going to do? Tell me your plans :sus (please don't kill me. Or at least make it quick and painless, your majesty)


I will not kill you, peasant...but I will find a way to turn pedophiles, rapists and serial killers into brain-dead orc henchmen with no recollection of their past so that I can take over the world permanently. Then I'll have all the time to do whatever the hell I see fit.



Kevin001 said:


> Do you like chest hair on a guy?


Strangely, I never did, but the man I'm extremely attracted to now has quite a bit of it...so apparently it doesn't matter that much to me.



Shawn81 said:


> Shaved junk?


Well, if I'm not headed down there, I don't care, if you get my drift. And if it's overly bushy, then I'm not heading down there. Trim is good, doesn't have to be fully shaved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout

nordision said:


> Why you women have such a cold heart? We can stay in our knees in front of you and you are not even affected a little, I had a girlfriend I was in my knees in front of her to don't leave me and she was like:''Oh god...borrow me some money I need ''.


because you're easy to take advantage of and trample on, and you let it happen. A man needs to be strong and hold his frame in order for a woman to respect him. Get some self respect.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Are fake eyebrows as common as I think there are? You know, plucked, or trimmed, or drawn on, etc?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Spindrift said:


> Would you still choose to equip yourself with an iron sword and shield despite the rumors of rust monsters living in the valley below?


If there isn't another option I guess I could try electroplating it with chrome or something.


----------



## pinkkawaii

Wanna be free said:


> Ok Kool so have to ever stolen anything and where are u from


no and the south


AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> How many regular push ups can you do? Knee push ups?
> Approx. most weight you can pick up with both your hands?
> What was your favorite childhood toy?
> What was your favorite thing to do as a kid (less than 12 years old?)
> If you can live in any fictional world (from movie, TV show, etc), where would you live?
> Congrats, you are now the queen of the world for the next 24 hours! What are you going to do? Tell me your plans :sus (please don't kill me. Or at least make it quick and painless, your majesty)


Not many
I have no idea
baby dolls
play with dolls
I don't know, somewhere where there is no hardship 
I would make every country dispose of all bomb materials and fly people to third world countries to do charity work. 


Kevin001 said:


> Do you like chest hair on a guy?


I'm not opposed to it


Shawn81 said:


> Shaved junk? (on a guy)


I wouldn't know what I prefer...


----------



## LostinReverie

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> How many regular push ups can you do? Knee push ups?


 One on a good day. I don't even know what a knee push up is.



> Approx. most weight you can pick up with both your hands?


 120 lbs



> What was your favorite childhood toy?


 My Little Ponies



> What was your favorite thing to do as a kid (less than 12 years old?)


 Play with my sibs or friends



> If you can live in any fictional world (from movie, TV show, etc), where would you live?


 Harry Potter, obviously. I would kill it as a witch. Move over, Hermione.



> Congrats, you are now the queen of the world for the next 24 hours! What are you going to do? Tell me your plans :sus (please don't kill me. Or at least make it quick and painless, your majesty)


Sweet! I would replace all firearms with paintball guns. I would put a ban on all country music. I would outlaw all murder, including unborn children and capital punishment. All domestic animals would need to be neutered, by law. Breeding would be temporarily put on hold until all animals in shelters were rehomed.

Hmm.. this may take more than 24 hours.


----------



## Ape in space

Rodrigo R said:


> is it true that bachelorette parties become orgies?


Man I tried asking this in the 18+ version of this thread but no girls answered me. :cry I'll take their silence as a tacit admission that there is a ton of hot penis action at these parties - chicks being whipped into a wild frenzy, fighting each other for access to the male strippers, furious estrogen-fuelled action with the hunky male dancers, caution being thrown to the wind as the night turns into a moaning, sweaty, hair-pulling festival of the most intense debauchery imaginable. God I'm so turned on right now.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## LostinReverie

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road?


Someone dared him, pretty sure. Either way, he didn't really make it and has been my dinner for a few days now. What? Just clean them off really well. It's perfectly safe.


----------



## gunner21

So there's this bar I go to once a month for UFC fights. The past couple of times, I've noticed one waitress checking me out constantly. The last time I went, her face lit up when she saw me seated. I mean, I realize waitresses are supposed to smile, but she seems extra smiley towards me?

We made some small talk last I went. Is there something there? She's probably just being nice just for tips, but I don't see her smiling her so much at others. Anyways, it's not like I can do anything about it, because making a move at someone's work is just bad.


----------



## AussiePea

UnusualSuspect said:


> Why do so many women play mind games in relationships? Why do they do it?


Generally the sign of insecurity.


----------



## komorikun

Men play just as much mind games. Usually two people in a relationship don't have exactly the same wants/goals. So there is a conflict. Being direct about things doesn't always get what you want, so people play games and try to influence the other one. Being honest and open will only get you so far.


----------



## komorikun

UnusualSuspect said:


> But doesn't being direct and upfront work much better in relationships? I see it as a much healthier approach.
> And the yeah, men also play mind games, true, but not in the same manner and not to the same extent.


Give us an example. I can think of a few things but...


----------



## TenYears

What tips can you give for a very overprotective dad lol? I have three kids, a 12 yr old son, 12 yr old daughter, 15 yr old daughter. I just found out my oldest is going on her first date (totally chaperoned by his parents) to see the Star Wars movie Saturday. I'll have them this weekend so I'll be dropping her and picking her up from the movie, so I'll obviously get to meet them all.


I'm having a really, really hard time with this. I mean a really hard time. Did I mention I was having a really hard time with this?


I realize this may not be the best forum for this kind of question (I've thrown it out there to some friends on other forums also) but what can I do, if anything, to stop being so anxious about her dating this boy? I can't even think about my daughter dating without my anxiety going thru the roof.


Mostly I'm afraid of her getting hurt. She really is head-over-heels for this boy.


----------



## Fangirl96

Kevin001 said:


> Do you like chest hair on a guy?


Not really, but i dont think i would mind a little bit. I know it makes y'all feel manly, so i'm not gonna take that away. Even though i prefer nothing. I've heard that it has a lot to do with what your dad had. My dad had like zero chest hair sooo maybe theres some creepy truth with that.



> How many regular push ups can you do? Knee push ups?


idk like zero as i can only go halfway down to be able to lift myself up again. Guess i can do like...3 half push ups? No idea what a knee push up is. Exercise isnt my thing.



> Approx. most weight you can pick up with both your hands?


No idea, but i am the "man" of the house so i have to do all the heavy lifting. I've moved all kinds of heavy sh*t for my mother. Too heavy for my tiny body. One day, i s2g my back is gonna break or something is gonna break and all my organs are gonna fall out. So idk, the weight of heavy furniture.



> What was your favorite childhood toy?


As an only child, i had lots of toys. Never had a favourite. I guess just little plastic animals and anything animal related. I was never really into dolls, atleast not until i was older. I mostly just watched tv tbh.



> What was your favorite thing to do as a kid (less than 12 years old?)


Watch tv. Tv has been my escape from reality since day 1. I lived in an apartment with nosey neighbors, so there wasnt much else to do. Me and my parents spent quite a lot of time on my grandmother's farm though, which i loved. There were no animals or anything, but it was still amazing to have so much privacy out there in the middle of nowhere. It was the garden i dreamt of but i never had.



> If you can live in any fictional world (from movie, TV show, etc), where would you live?


That's a really hard question. I'd wanna say something rich and luxurious, but i cant think of anything. So i guess maybe harry potter? If school was like that, i would've enjoyed every minute of it. 



> Congrats, you are now the queen of the world for the next 24 hours! What are you going to do? Tell me your plans :sus (please don't kill me. Or at least make it quick and painless, your majesty)


Force every country to make peace agreements so there will never be a war ever again. Create more money. Buy a ton of pets. Force all of my fave celebs to hang out with me. Private concerts. I'd wanna be in a movie. Buy a massive beautiful house and beautiful interior and clothes. Aaand that's about it. Too much responsibility i dont do well with responsibility.


----------



## HellCell

I often hear (heterosexual) women wanting platonic relationships with men. Why? The reverse is uncommon (Men wanting the same).


----------



## Kevin001

Would you hire a male babysitter/nanny?


----------



## UnusualSuspect

What do you think of the idea of getting high with your boyfriend? 

(srs question)


----------



## visualkeirockstar

what's up?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Where's my sandwich?


----------



## mikeobama

What's up.....


----------



## binckie

gunner21 said:


> So there's this bar I go to once a month for UFC fights. The past couple of times, I've noticed one waitress checking me out constantly. The last time I went, her face lit up when she saw me seated. I mean, I realize waitresses are supposed to smile, but she seems extra smiley towards me?
> 
> We made some small talk last I went. Is there something there? She's probably just being nice just for tips, but I don't see her smiling her so much at others. Anyways, it's not like I can do anything about it, because making a move at someone's work is just bad.


I am not a female, but I can tell you: go for it!
You can try and see if she is interested or not!
Try to have a conversation or make a joke.
Or give her a compliment: nice smile.
I know its hard with SA, but at some point you have to.
I have to force myself as well and while I do die in the inside, wonder about it the whole day before I do it, feel sick right before I am about to do it, it did work for me a while ago.
So go for it.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

visualkeirockstar said:


> Where's my sandwich?


What have you done to earn that sandwich?
Have you made me feel special, loved, cared for, beautiful?


----------



## SD92

How often do wear high heeled shoe's?


----------



## Skeletra

visualkeirockstar said:


> Where's my sandwich?


How much lettuce do you want?



SD92 said:


> How often do wear high heeled shoe's?


Once every other light year or so...
Or rarely on a special occation


----------



## tea111red

DiscardYourFear said:


> What have you done to earn that sandwich?
> Have you made me feel special, loved, cared for, beautiful?


Haha, I was going to say "the ingredients are in the kitchen...ready for you to make it yourself." But I guess if the guy was good to me I would make it for him.


----------



## McFly

tea111red said:


> Haha, I was going to say "*the ingredients are in the kitchen...ready for you to make it yourself.*" But I guess if the guy was good to me I would make it for him.


Unless she was mad or in a bad mood I'd seriously reconsider being in a relationship with someone who says that.


----------



## Xenacat

SD92 said:


> How often do wear high heeled shoe's?


Almost every day. I like looking taller.


----------



## tea111red

McFly said:


> Unless she was mad or in a bad mood I'd seriously reconsider being in a relationship with someone who says that.


That's great.


----------



## The Starry night

TenYears said:


> What tips can you give for a very overprotective dad lol? I have three kids, a 12 yr old son, 12 yr old daughter, 15 yr old daughter. I just found out my oldest is going on her first date (totally chaperoned by his parents) to see the Star Wars movie Saturday. I'll have them this weekend so I'll be dropping her and picking her up from the movie, so I'll obviously get to meet them all.
> 
> I'm having a really, really hard time with this. I mean a really hard time. Did I mention I was having a really hard time with this?
> 
> I realize this may not be the best forum for this kind of question (I've thrown it out there to some friends on other forums also) but what can I do, if anything, to stop being so anxious about her dating this boy? I can't even think about my daughter dating without my anxiety going thru the roof.
> 
> Mostly I'm afraid of her getting hurt. She really is head-over-heels for this boy.


Aww I just personally think she's too yuong yet and maybe just think of it as a learning process for her. I really hope the guy is genuine and cares about her but the whole "im crazy for him" doesnt last long she'll eventually calm down, it's natural at the age. 



Kevin001 said:


> Would you hire a male babysitter/nanny?


No. 



UnusualSuspect said:


> What do you think of the idea of getting high with your boyfriend?
> 
> (srs question)


Bad idea.



visualkeirockstar said:


> what's up?


*looks up* My ceiling :/



visualkeirockstar said:


> Where's my sandwich?


Didnt make it. :/



SD92 said:


> How often do wear high heeled shoe's?


occasionally on those "hot" nights or when you want to smack it at someones face. :/


----------



## NuthinSimple

What's your defect?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

DiscardYourFear said:


> What have you done to earn that sandwich?
> Have you made me feel special, loved, cared for, beautiful?


Just kidding. I don't deserve anything.


----------



## McFly

tea111red said:


> That's great.


Make sure to put the lettuce on top of the meat, thanks babe


----------



## SaladDays

Why are you attracted to bullies? Kappa


----------



## tea111red

McFly said:


> Make sure to put the lettuce on top of the meat, thanks babe


Uh uh. You should've quoted yourself and said that.


----------



## McFly

tea111red said:


> Uh uh. You should've quoted yourself and said that.


Why not? I'm sure you make good sandwiches, plus after spending the day chopping wood and fighting grizzlys, your guy needs needs a healthy meal :b


----------



## JohnDoe26

Someone mentioned earlier an over 18 (Adult) forum where you can pose sex questions. I can't find that forum, where is it? I'm assuming it's not the over 30...


----------



## McFly

JohnDoe26 said:


> Someone mentioned earlier an over 18 (Adult) forum where you can pose sex questions. I can't find that forum, where is it? I'm assuming it's not the over 30...


In order to join the 18+ section you must answer three riddles:

What's a four-letter word that ends in "k" and has the same meaning as intercourse?

What's in a man's pants that you won't find in a woman's dress?

All day long random people are going in and out. I discharge loads from my shaft. Both men and women go down on me. What am I?


----------



## UnusualSuspect

McFly said:


> In order to join the 18+ section you must answer three riddles:
> 
> What's a four-letter word that ends in "k" and has the same meaning the same as intercourse?
> 
> What's in a man's pants that you won't find in a woman's dress?
> 
> All day long random people are going in and out. I discharge loads from my shaft. Both men and women go down on me. What am I?


Duck?

Men's underwear?

A boat?

I passed, right?


----------



## McFly

UnusualSuspect said:


> Duck?
> 
> Men's underwear?
> 
> A boat?
> 
> I passed, right?


1 and 3 are wrong. 2 is close enough


----------



## Kevin001

Why do you guys use/have more than one brush?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Why do you guys use/have more than one brush?


They all do different things...

http://thebeautydepartment.com/2014/02/which-brush-does-what/


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> They all do different things...
> 
> http://thebeautydepartment.com/2014/02/which-brush-does-what/


O wow, that is so weird. lol. I had no idea. Thanks for clearing that up for me .


----------



## Xenacat

SaladDays said:


> Why are you attracted to bullies? Kappa


I read that a lot on here. That is soooo not true. I like nice guys. The man I'm attracted to right now is so nice. He also likes sports and has a great body. He's masculine and not a bully.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

SaladDays said:


> Why are you attracted to bullies? Kappa


Well, I used to be attracted to men who did not treat me well. They weren't bullies, they just weren't that into me and so didn't give me the attention I wanted. The reason was because I didn't think I deserved any better. This is probably a very common reason for a lot of women.


Kevin001 said:


> Why do you guys use/have more than one brush?





SamanthaStrange said:


> They all do different things...
> 
> http://thebeautydepartment.com/2014/02/which-brush-does-what/


Whoa! I only use a detangler brush. I have no idea what most of those brushes are for. :O


----------



## Noca

What's the key to making a great tasting turkey sandwich?


----------



## xMissChloex

Noca said:


> What's the key to making a great tasting turkey sandwich?


I f**king hate Turkey. I have no idea 8)


----------



## monotonous

girls only like hot white guys


----------



## DiscardYourFear

monotonous said:


> girls only like hot white guys*?*


Since this is supposed to be the "Ask" a female anything thread, I fixed your post for you.

The answer to your question is no.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

DO you know where all your G spots are?
Did you find them on your own or did a partner discover them for you


----------



## pinkkawaii

SaladDays said:


> Why are you attracted to bullies? Kappa


Maybe some girls are because they want a guy that's in charge and seemingly powerful. I don't know. I'm not attracted to bullies. 


Noca said:


> What's the key to making a great tasting turkey sandwich?


I wouldn't know, I'm vegan. Maybe vegan turkey is the key. 


monotonous said:


> girls only like hot white guys


Not me. Race and appearance aren't the sole factors of attraction for me. A good personality is more important.


----------



## komorikun

With sandwiches, I think the more mayonnaise you add the better. At least that's how it is with Subway sandwiches. The idiots never listen to me when I tell them to put only little tiny bit of mustard on it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

monotonous said:


> girls only like hot white guys


Yeah that seems legit considering white guys are a minority of men on the planet.

And as we all know, all non white men are either mixed race or immaculately conceived, just like our lord and saviour Raptor Jesus.


----------



## dreamloss

pinkkawaii said:


> I wouldn't know, I'm vegan. Maybe vegan turkey is the key.


I second this answer. Use only vegan turkey everyone!!!


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> With sandwiches, I think the more mayonnaise you add the better. At least that's how it is with Subway sandwiches. The idiots never listen to me when I tell them to put only little tiny bit of mustard on it.


Ewww. I'd never let you make me a sandwich! (I'd have to turn the world upside down and make a sandwich for meself!)


----------



## McFly

What's the wildest thing you've done with a boyfriend or partner?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Why are you so sexy?


----------



## Kevin001

What are the pros and cons of dating you?


----------



## Fangirl96

Noca said:


> What's the key to making a great tasting turkey sandwich?


Never had a turkey sandwich. Sounds gross. I think i've only eaten turkey once and wasn't a big fan. I only put butter and cheese on my sandwiches. Possibly smoked ham if i'm feeling wild.



Kevin001 said:


> Do you shave your face? I heard this was a controversial topic for most women.


Technically, i did that a few times. Only my eyebrows, and it was years ago when i was 13/14. Sometimes i was simply too lazy too pluck my eyebrows. Can't imagien that it actually did anything to drag a cheap razor over it. I've stuck with tweezers ever since.



Kevin001 said:


> What are the pros and cons of dating you?


Pros: No one is gonna try to steal me from you.
Cons: I look like a drunk crackhead who's been hit by a monster truck, and have zero social skills and zero talents. And most of all, i can't cook. At all. I'm doomed.


----------



## Chelsalina

Serious question: Do any other girls out there have straight pubes? I do and it feels like stroking a golden retriever.


----------



## mastercowboy

dO girls fart?


----------



## nubly

Chelsalina said:


> Serious question: Do any other girls out there have straight pubes? I do and it feels like stroking a golden retriever.


Looks like I know which post to post on the "what is your favorite thread/post" thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Why do girls play? Why can't she just straight up tell him that she not interested?


----------



## vm1996

mastercowboy said:


> dO girls fart?


ive heard they fart unicorn glitter


----------



## Kevin001

Does wearing a thong make your farts silent or is this a myth?


----------



## Mr. Wavey

Sorry if this has been asked before but if someone asks you out on Facebook do you find it "creepy" and if so why? And just so you know it's not a case where you don't know the person.


----------



## ocdlost

How would you get someone out of friendzone, straight to sex ? what would make you do that ? (in terms of that person's attitude/behaviour) excluding his money and fame.


----------



## Pixie3

mastercowboy said:


> dO girls fart?


Of course they do.



visualkeirockstar said:


> Why do girls play? Why can't she just straight up tell him that she not interested?


Lots of different reasons. She may be afraid of offending his feelings. She may be want to keep him as her plaything, etc



QuietMoney2134 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but if someone asks you out on Facebook do you find it "creepy" and if so why? And just so you know it's not a case where you don't know the person.


Not creepy, unless it's a stranger then it's creepy.


----------



## ocdlost

Answer my question pls.


----------



## SusanStorm

Kevin001 said:


> What are the pros and cons of dating you?


Pros: I'm loyal,kind-hearted,we can game and have fun together, I don't care about status or stuff like that, I'm still a kid at heart, I'm a good cook and I'm a down to earth kind of person.

Cons: I can be moody and negative, I'm insecure about myself, I can pull away if I feel insecure, I have a hard time trusting people, it takes time for me to open up, I use a lot of time to make decisions and I'm not the typical housewife kind of girl. I don't think I'm that easy to be with always tbh.

Looks like there are more cons than pros lol.


----------



## Kevin001

SusanStorm said:


> Pros: I'm loyal,kind-hearted,we can game and have fun together, I don't care about status or stuff like that, I'm still a kid at heart, I'm a good cook and I'm a down to earth kind of person.
> 
> Cons: I can be moody and negative, I'm insecure about myself, I can pull away if I feel insecure, I have a hard time trusting people, it takes time for me to open up, I use a lot of time to make decisions and I'm not the typical housewife kind of girl. I don't think I'm that easy to be with always tbh.
> 
> Looks like there are more cons than pros lol.


You sound like a catch to me, lol.


----------



## Mr. Wavey

Question for women: given that you are posting on a social anxiety forum, do you look down on men who either a) are too shy to talk to you or b) approach you with a seeming lack of confidence? 

And as a follow up to my last question: if you recognize a man is interested in you but may be too shy to talk to you, do you do anything to approach him to initiate the conversation?


----------



## muzi76

Do u use Guys for there money


----------



## muzi76

QuietMoney2134 said:


> Question for women: given that you are posting on a social anxiety forum, do you look down on men who either a) are too shy to talk to you or b) approach you with a seeming lack of confidence?
> 
> And as a follow up to my last question: if you recognize a man is interested in you but may be too shy to talk to you, do you do anything to approach him to initiate the conversation?


good q


----------



## muzi76

Can guys speak about religion God and politics to women? not deep just basic?


----------



## Skeletra

muzi76 said:


> Can guys speak about religion God and politics to women? not deep just basic?


Yeah, why not?
I would avoid that topic in general though, since people get so sentimental


----------



## Mr. Wavey

QuietMoney2134 said:


> Question for women: given that you are posting on a social anxiety forum, do you look down on men who either a) are too shy to talk to you or b) approach you with a seeming lack of confidence?
> 
> And as a follow up to my last question: if you recognize a man is interested in you but may be too shy to talk to you, do you do anything to approach him to initiate the conversation?


Anyone care to answer?


----------



## probably offline

@QuietMoney2134 No and not usually.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I just have a comment. I wish the OP who made this thread would come back and talk to us.


----------



## Mr. Wavey

What makes you consider a guy to be "creepy" ?


----------



## Skeletra

QuietMoney2134 said:


> What makes you consider a guy to be "creepy" ?


I say there are degrees of creepiness.

Regular creepy is mildly unsettling:
-starring (there is something unnatural about it)
-mouth licking and staring
-calling and steering conversation sexual
-being overly open about masturbation early on

Quite creepy is more unsettling:
-calling without me ever giving the number
-stalking, mild from a distance
-audibly sniffing hair
-flat robotic speech, difficult to read (bad experiences, and ex making bad associations, can't help it, sorry)

Super creepy is very unsettling, where I may consider calling the cops:
-aggressive stalking
-constantly invading personal space
-aggressive jealousy before even knowing me, I mean wtf.
-audibly sniffing hair and caressing it and audibly exhaling
-touching and feeling innapropriatly
-knowledge about me that I didn't give
-meth teeth, sorry guys.

Just examples. And personal opinions. There is more, but that's more complicated. It's generally a vibe thing. And usually it isn't meant like "omg, you must be a serial killer/rapist". That is being beyond creepy.


----------



## 629753

TenYears said:


> I doubt this will get answered, but...ever fantasized about sex with another woman? How often? Ever *seriously* wanted to?


Came on man...Not you! Haha


----------



## Kevin001

Why do you guys smell so good? I've never met a girl who didn't smell good.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Why do you guys smell so good? I've never met a girl who didn't smell good.


Probably because most of our stuff is scented in some way, lol. Soap, shampoo, perfume, etc. We drown ourselves in scented stuff daily.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Probably because most of our stuff is scented in some way, lol. Soap, shampoo, perfume, etc. We drown ourselves in scented stuff daily.












Never thought about that, lol.


----------



## 629753

How do you deal with perverts? (A.K.A 90% of men)


----------



## 629753

muzi76 said:


> Can guys speak about religion God and politics to women? not deep just basic?


No. If you are dating hell no. Kept it light, keep it funny.


----------



## Kanova

About period mood swings. Can't you realize you are acting crazy or mean and stop yourself? Like if I am in a piss poor mood, I acknowledge it and figure out what is pissing me off and refrain from acting out.

And another question. Do you feel put off by games or movies with male leads? I always feel like I can't connect with female leads so I tend to not really care about that particular piece of media. For example Tomb Raider or Rey from Force Awakens.
But if some women feel the same, then that sucks because they've been screwed since forever.


----------



## tea111red

Kanova said:


> About period mood swings. Can't you realize you are acting crazy or mean and stop yourself?


It's pretty hard to do that. I think I have to have a meltdown first to wear myself out/calm down and realize I'm acting crazy.

Hormones can really influence behavior.


----------



## Skeletra

Kanova said:


> And another question. Do you feel put off by games or movies with male leads? I always feel like I can't connect with female leads so I tend to not really care about that particular piece of media. For example Tomb Raider or Rey from Force Awakens.
> But if some women feel the same, then that sucks because they've been screwed since forever.


Nope. I sometimes relate to male characters. But characters I can't relato doesn't put me off either.


----------



## saline

QuietMoney2134 said:


> What makes you consider a guy to be "creepy" ?


I hate when girls call guys 'creepy'.
I hear girls saying it all the time to/about people nowadays. It's like a new buzz word.
In my experience, it's simply means he isn't good looking.
I've had some friends who are average at best who were called 'creepy' by hot girls, and they didn't do anything wrong! Maybe they were slightly quiet around a girl (in a group setting) or they looked serious.
But i've had good looking friends act EXACTLY the same way, but instead of girls calling HIM 'creepy', he became 'mysterious', 'brooding' or 'sexy'
haha


----------



## unemployment simulator

are bears and sharks attracted to womens periods?


----------



## sikkacyanide

Marko3 said:


> hmmm... how many of you girls play videogames... percentually?
> And what more, consoles or PC?
> 
> Thank u..


I play video games. Mostly World of Warcraft. I've never been much of a console user. I have a Wii but I only use the Wii Fit.


----------



## AllTheSame

Seriously doubt this will get answered but *** it here goes...

Ladies how would you rate your blowjob skills, on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

What about the G-spot? Is it really there? Have you ever felt an orgasm from it?


----------



## sajs

Why men are smarter ?


----------



## pied vert

AllTheSame said:


> Seriously doubt this will get answered but *** it here goes...
> 
> Ladies how would you rate your blowjob skills, on a scale of 1 to 10?


I am sooooooooo bad, like sooooooo bad. I think I even look really silly trying to do it, and it must just be the biggest turn off.



saline said:


> I hate when girls call guys 'creepy'.
> I hear girls saying it all the time to/about people nowadays. It's like a new buzz word.
> In my experience, it's simply means he isn't good looking.
> I've had some friends who are average at best who were called 'creepy' by hot girls, and they didn't do anything wrong! Maybe they were slightly quiet around a girl (in a group setting) or they looked serious.
> But i've had good looking friends act EXACTLY the same way, but instead of girls calling HIM 'creepy', he became 'mysterious', 'brooding' or 'sexy'
> haha


completely agree!!! and everything is considered creepily inappropriate now. People used to find out each other's addresses just so they could go and ask them out. You see the cultural change in movies: before, characters casually rifled through garbage to find out someone's schedule and crap like that. Not a good idea probably, but still they wouldn't call you a total creep. It was just funny.
Eye contact even is creepy. Like, f that sh--!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

sajs said:


> Why men are smarter ?


They're not.


----------



## sajs

SamanthaStrange said:


> They're not.


I see. This thread gives misleading information, it is like Wikipedia :lol


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> They're not.


Be quiet; we am smarter.


----------



## sajs

crimeclub said:


> Be quiet; we am smarter.


Although I guess it proved my point, any reasonable person would say otherwise, :lol


----------



## pied vert

Kanova said:


> And another question. Do you feel put off by games or movies with male leads? I always feel like I can't connect with female leads so I tend to not really care about that particular piece of media. For example Tomb Raider or Rey from Force Awakens.
> But if some women feel the same, then that sucks because they've been screwed since forever.


if you couldn't relate to those characters because they're girls then that's fcked because they literally never bring up any feminine issues. All their issues are universal, human issues. unfortunately I think a lot of guys work like that.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

pied vert said:


> I am sooooooooo bad, like sooooooo bad. I think I even look really silly trying to do it, and it must just be the biggest turn off.


Maybe that's just because you don't like it. sex, or specific oral sex is always just a thing of enjoying it. When I don't enjoy doing cunnilingus, I can't do it. You shouldn't do something, you don't like (at the moment) :smile2:


----------



## AllTheSame

pied vert said:


> I am sooooooooo bad, like sooooooo bad. I think I even look really silly trying to do it, and it must just be the biggest turn off.


Lol, I seriously doubt that. Seriously. I have yet to get a "bad" one. I'm not even sure how a woman would rate her skills, tbh. I mean, how do you separate those with mad skills from those who think they look silly doing it? (No woman I've ever been with has ever, ever looked silly doing it btw, trust me).


----------



## pied vert

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Maybe that's just because you don't like it. sex, or specific oral sex is always just a thing of enjoying it. When I don't enjoy doing cunnilingus, I can't do it. You shouldn't do something, you don't like (at the moment) :smile2:


yeah, my issue with enjoying it is that i feel really self-conscious about my skill and how i look, otherwise I probably would



AllTheSame said:


> Lol, I seriously doubt that. Seriously. I have yet to get a "bad" one. I'm not even sure how a woman would rate her skills, tbh. I mean, how do you separate those with mad skills from those who think they look silly doing it? (No woman I've ever been with has ever, ever looked silly doing it btw, trust me).


that's really comforting, actually. I will try to assume the best about what he's thinking next time I want to get self-conscious.
I think I look silly because I must look like I want to gag really bad lol.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

pied vert said:


> yeah, my issue with enjoying it is that i feel really self-conscious about my skill and how i look, otherwise I probably would


You could practice on a banana or something.


----------



## AllTheSame

pied vert said:


> that's really comforting, actually. I will try to assume the best about what he's thinking next time I want to get self-conscious.
> I think I look silly because I must look like I want to gag really bad lol.


Yeah seriously don't feel self-conscious. Another approach, way of looking at it is, how do you think your partner feels when their going down on you....for me, when I'm going down on her it's all about making her feel good, it's all about helping her relax and "get there". I feel like I probably look ridiculous sometimes but it's not about how I look lmao, it's about making her cum, making her feel good.

One of my ex's favorite things in the whole entire world was to 69. And I'm sure we both looked kind of ridiculous doing it. Well, maybe kinda hot, idk. But it wasn't about that, it was about being all into each other, not being able to get enough of each other. It was about untamed, uncontrollable passion, ffs. Lmao. But seriously, it was.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

saline said:


> I hate when girls call guys 'creepy'.
> I hear girls saying it all the time to/about people nowadays. It's like a new buzz word.
> In my experience, it's simply means he isn't good looking.
> I've had some friends who are average at best who were called 'creepy' by hot girls, and they didn't do anything wrong! Maybe they were slightly quiet around a girl (in a group setting) or they looked serious.
> But i've had good looking friends act EXACTLY the same way, but instead of girls calling HIM 'creepy', he became 'mysterious', 'brooding' or 'sexy'
> haha


Anything somebody calls you is just as offensive as you take it.

I am a creep.

Ask a creep anything.:nerd:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Shouldn't the oral sex conversation be in the 18+ version of this thread? Just saying. :sus


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Anything somebody calls you is just as offensive as you take it.
> 
> I am a creep.
> 
> Ask a creep anything.:nerd:


Do you find other persons creepy when you are a creep? :O:wink2:


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

daisywillowlilyrose said:


> Do you find other persons creepy when you are a creep? :O:wink2:


YES, I actually find EVERY person creepy, who's not as creepy as me.


----------



## McFly

SamanthaStrange said:


> Shouldn't the oral sex conversation be in the 18+ version of this thread? Just saying. :sus


Shhh...lets not ruin the magic.


----------



## crimeclub

McFly said:


> Shhh...lets not ruin the magic.


Thread's going rogue! Mods set your phasers for '18+'!


----------



## AllTheSame

Idk wtf any of you are talking about....I was asking about blow jobs, as in airing up the tires on your bf's car. No idea why that would be inappropriate here....


----------



## regimes

QuietMoney2134 said:


> Question for women: given that you are posting on a social anxiety forum, do you look down on men who either a) are too shy to talk to you or b) approach you with a seeming lack of confidence?
> 
> And as a follow up to my last question: if you recognize a man is interested in you but may be too shy to talk to you, do you do anything to approach him to initiate the conversation?


nope. i actually feel more confident around shy people so if a guy is noticeably shy and seems to want to talk to me, i go out of my way to be accessible, starting the convo first, continuing it, trying to make him feel comfortable, etc. the same goes for girls though.

i just tend to shut up real quick around obvious extroverts.



QuietMoney2134 said:


> What makes you consider a guy to be "creepy" ?


aggression, being too touchy, fixation on sex and saying inappropriate things, being controlling. someone that makes me worry about my safety.

basically anyone i suspect i might have to carry pepper spray around or someone who i suspect would not react well to being rejected or refused.


----------



## Lucidfragments

Marko3 said:


> hmmm... how many of you girls play videogames... percentually?
> And what more, consoles or PC?
> 
> Thank u..


When I was younger PC. Now mostly console (though I need to buy a new PS4) and steam is also fun.


----------



## Evo1114

saline said:


> I hate when girls call guys 'creepy'.
> I hear girls saying it all the time to/about people nowadays. It's like a new buzz word.
> In my experience, it's simply means he isn't good looking.
> I've had some friends who are average at best who were called 'creepy' by hot girls, and they didn't do anything wrong! Maybe they were slightly quiet around a girl (in a group setting) or they looked serious.
> But i've had good looking friends act EXACTLY the same way, but instead of girls calling HIM 'creepy', he became 'mysterious', 'brooding' or 'sexy'
> haha


Being somebody who has been called 'creepy' numerous times, I wholeheartedly agree. But I'm at least decently good looking. My problem is my awkwardness. I think the majority of women don't approve of that at all. Apparently the times I've been called creepy is because I 'talk to them too much'. Which must mean I'm not good enough to be in their space. Ha. It's the go-to word chicks use to refer to people they feel superior too. So be it.


----------



## Lucidfragments

sajs said:


> Why men are smarter ?


Bc they have superior genes and brain power over 9000 
And to take care of us helpless girls!


----------



## Lucidfragments

ocdlost said:


> How would you get someone out of friendzone, straight to sex ? what would make you do that ? (in terms of that person's attitude/behaviour) excluding his money and fame.


If they are in the friendzone simply bc I am not attracted to them (no matter how good looking they are) then nothing can change that. Nothing short of becoming someone else


----------



## 629753

Lucidfragments said:


> If they are in the friendzone simply bc I am not attracted to them (no matter how good looking they are) then nothing can change that. Nothing short of becoming someone else


Theres a one in a million chance.

Now now, dont lie to this guys.


----------



## 629753

Why are hot girls the crazy ones?

Seriously.


----------



## JaegerLover217

mezzoforte said:


>


i know the opinion will be vary, but why do you think the guy always has to approach and make the first move, be the initiator?


----------



## The Starry night

impedido10 said:


> Why are hot girls the crazy ones?
> 
> Seriously.


Maybe theyre really insecure about their looks? idk. :/


----------



## green9206

Even though you're straight, how would you feel about kissing another attractive girl? Would it gross you out or will you like it? If another girl comes upto you and says she's attracted to you and wants to take you out on a date what would be your reaction?


----------



## SouthWest

Does it bother you when organizations, businesses, and events use the colour pink in their products or design to appeal more to women? I get that some women do like pink but the generalization is being applied to almost everything, from training women to code to selling guns!


----------



## Fangirl96

green9206 said:


> Even though you're straight, how would you feel about kissing another attractive girl? Would it gross you out or will you like it? If another girl comes upto you and says she's attracted to you and wants to take you out on a date what would be your reaction?


I was kissed by a girl a looong time ago. It's not the end of the world, but deffo not my thing. I wouldn't like it and i wouldn't date a girl.



SouthWest said:


> Does it bother you when organizations, businesses, and events use the colour pink in their products or design to appeal more to women? I get that some women do like pink but the generalization is being applied to almost everything, from training women to code to selling guns!


I like pink and cute things, so it doesn't really bother me. It bothers me more when it's for kids than adults. I don't like when too much pink and princesses and all that is forced onto little girls. It's more fine for adults because well, it's less boring. Adult stuff is too boring and plain and grey.


----------



## Mr. Wavey

saline said:


> I hate when girls call guys 'creepy'.
> I hear girls saying it all the time to/about people nowadays. It's like a new buzz word.
> In my experience, it's simply means he isn't good looking.
> I've had some friends who are average at best who were called 'creepy' by hot girls, and they didn't do anything wrong! Maybe they were slightly quiet around a girl (in a group setting) or they looked serious.
> But i've had good looking friends act EXACTLY the same way, but instead of girls calling HIM 'creepy', he became 'mysterious', 'brooding' or 'sexy'
> haha


Thank you! I feel like I get the label because of my social shyness and awkwardness. I wish people in general were more understanding of social anxiety and could treat us with respect/dignity. A few months back I asked out a girl I knew on facebook. She ignored me and then unfriended me a month later. I feel like she must have thought I was "creepy" but if she found me attractive she'd have responded immediately.


----------



## Mr. Wavey

regimes said:


> nope. i actually feel more confident around shy people so if a guy is noticeably shy and seems to want to talk to me, i go out of my way to be accessible, starting the convo first, continuing it, trying to make him feel comfortable, etc. the same goes for girls though.
> 
> i just tend to shut up real quick around obvious extroverts.


WOW that's great! I feel like my social awkwardness makes women feel uncomfortable. I wish there was ways I could practice how to get more positive interactions from women and people I'm general


----------



## LightandShade

riderless said:


> Do you ..... on first dates?


Many of us do when we are young and in our prime but then as we get older we realize that if we want to be respected by the other person we should not have sex on the first date.


----------



## LightandShade

riderless said:


> How can I best please you?
> 
> (I tend to be a people pleaser, by the way)


By being yourself and not trying to please anyone. Just be cool, relax, be you and don't try so hard.


----------



## LightandShade

zonebox said:


> What is the deal with nick nacks? I know not all girls are fascinated with them, but for those of you who are.. why do they bring you so much joy? My mother is a fanatic, and so many of the houses I go to for work have them all over the place.
> 
> I imagine they make cleaning a real pita, and they are always getting in the way :lol Plus they can get really expensive.


We can be sentimental and some of us like having little ornaments and keepsafes/tokens around the place that remind us of people, places, memories, times or the things we enjoy and/or love cos its the little things that seem to have the most significance and value.


----------



## regimes

green9206 said:


> Even though you're straight, how would you feel about kissing another attractive girl? Would it gross you out or will you like it? If another girl comes upto you and says she's attracted to you and wants to take you out on a date what would be your reaction?


i'm not straight, so kissing another girl would perfectly fine with me. 



SouthWest said:


> Does it bother you when organizations, businesses, and events use the colour pink in their products or design to appeal more to women? I get that some women do like pink but the generalization is being applied to almost everything, from training women to code to selling guns!


yes. there are a lot of efforts to make STEM stuff pink and that bothers the hell out of me. like the color of the goddamn keyboard isn't what keeps girls out of STEM??? pink guns look ridiculous too imo- just like camo guns or guns with the american flag.


----------



## saline

QuietMoney2134 said:


> Thank you! I feel like I get the label because of my social shyness and awkwardness. I wish people in general were more understanding of social anxiety and could treat us with respect/dignity. A few months back I asked out a girl I knew on facebook. She ignored me and then unfriended me a month later. I feel like she must have thought I was "creepy" but if she found me attractive she'd have responded immediately.


Only VERY good looking guys can get away with being 'quiet'.
Otherwise you are instantly labeled 'creepy'.

I'm average looking at best, but i've learnt so much about pulling girls recently and have had sex with a few in the last month or so.
It's taken me a long time to work it all out, but If I just pretend to be certain way...if I completely change my character when i'm approaching girls and basically 'ACT' then I can sometimes get them into bed. (easier to act confident/loud etc when you're drunk....at least for me)

Never listen to girls advice about what girls want and how to get girls! They either don't know themselves or they won't admit it. For example they'll say that want a 'nice' guy, but that's the LAST thing they want. They'd step over he nice guy to get with the dangerous badboy in a NewYork minute!
'Nice guys finish last' is a phrase for a reason!
I was 'nice' for way too long, and it got me nowhere. Now i'm like a freaking actor/performer when i'm out and i get results.
I also lie my *** off about every aspect of my life.

It's funny that a guy with SA (me) can pull this off, but I can.
I guess I missed my vocation in life and should've been an actor!
To get girls you either need to be very very good looking (in which case you can act however you want) or you need to be a certain type of extrovert. Nearly all of the guys wgo get lots of girls act a certain way. It's like something off of a production line and it's kind of sad when you think about it (how nearly every girl goes for teh same type of 'personality') but the good news is you can EASILY trick girls into thinking that you are one of them guys!! (takes practice and guts......especially at first)

None of this is good advice for getting a relationship unfortunately, but i'm talking to the guys here who are in a position that I was some time ago where i just wanted to be able to sometimes get a girl into bed, and it was seemingly IMPOSSIBLE!

As far as an actual 'relationship' goes for a guy with SA, i'm not sure what to suggest, but then I also don't particularly care/want one.

I still fall into old/bad habits sometimes and just 'be myself' and be nice to them and chat to them like a normal person, but i'm getting there.

I guess meeting a similarly 'quiet' shy girl etc would maybe be ones best bet.


----------



## LostinReverie

saline said:


> Only VERY good looking guys can get away with being 'quiet'.
> Otherwise you are instantly labeled 'creepy'.
> 
> I'm average looking at best, but i've learnt so much about pulling girls recently and have had sex with a few in the last month or so.
> It's taken me a long time to work it all out, but If I just pretend to be certain way...if I completely change my character when i'm approaching girls and basically 'ACT' then I can sometimes get them into bed. (easier to act confident/loud etc when you're drunk....at least for me)
> 
> Never listen to girls advice about what girls want and how to get girls! They either don't know themselves or they won't admit it. For example they'll say that want a 'nice' guy, but that's the LAST thing they want. They'd step over he nice guy to get with the dangerous badboy in a NewYork minute!
> 'Nice guys finish last' is a phrase for a reason!
> I was 'nice' for way too long, and it got me nowhere. Now i'm like a freaking actor/performer when i'm out and i get results.
> I also lie my *** off about every aspect of my life.
> 
> It's funny that a guy with SA (me) can pull this off, but I can.
> I guess I missed my vocation in life and should've been an actor!
> To get girls you either need to be very very good looking (in which case you can act however you want) or you need to be a certain type of extrovert. Nearly all of the guys wgo get lots of girls act a certain way. It's like something off of a production line and it's kind of sad when you think about it (how nearly every girl goes for teh same type of 'personality') but the good news is you can EASILY trick girls into thinking that you are one of them guys!! (takes practice and guts......especially at first)
> 
> None of this is good advice for getting a relationship unfortunately, but i'm talking to the guys here who are in a position that I was some time ago where i just wanted to be able to sometimes get a girl into bed, and it was seemingly IMPOSSIBLE!
> 
> As far as an actual 'relationship' goes for a guy with SA, i'm not sure what to suggest, but then I also don't particularly care/want one.
> 
> I still fall into old/bad habits sometimes and just 'be myself' and be nice to them and chat to them like a normal person, but i'm getting there.
> 
> I guess meeting a similarly 'quiet' shy girl etc would maybe be ones best bet.


This is exactly why I don't trust guys. Ugh.


----------



## regimes

saline said:


> Only VERY good looking guys can get away with being 'quiet'.
> Otherwise you are instantly labeled 'creepy'.
> 
> I'm average looking at best, but i've learnt so much about pulling girls recently and have had sex with a few in the last month or so.
> It's taken me a long time to work it all out, but If I just pretend to be certain way...if I completely change my character when i'm approaching girls and basically 'ACT' then I can sometimes get them into bed. (easier to act confident/loud etc when you're drunk....at least for me)
> 
> Never listen to girls advice about what girls want and how to get girls! They either don't know themselves or they won't admit it. For example they'll say that want a 'nice' guy, but that's the LAST thing they want. They'd step over he nice guy to get with the dangerous badboy in a NewYork minute!
> 'Nice guys finish last' is a phrase for a reason!
> I was 'nice' for way too long, and it got me nowhere. Now i'm like a freaking actor/performer when i'm out and i get results.
> I also lie my *** off about every aspect of my life.
> 
> It's funny that a guy with SA (me) can pull this off, but I can.
> I guess I missed my vocation in life and should've been an actor!
> To get girls you either need to be very very good looking (in which case you can act however you want) or you need to be a certain type of extrovert. Nearly all of the guys wgo get lots of girls act a certain way. It's like something off of a production line and it's kind of sad when you think about it (how nearly every girl goes for teh same type of 'personality') but the good news is you can EASILY trick girls into thinking that you are one of them guys!! (takes practice and guts......especially at first)
> 
> None of this is good advice for getting a relationship unfortunately, but i'm talking to the guys here who are in a position that I was some time ago where i just wanted to be able to sometimes get a girl into bed, and it was seemingly IMPOSSIBLE!
> 
> As far as an actual 'relationship' goes for a guy with SA, i'm not sure what to suggest, but then I also don't particularly care/want one.
> 
> I still fall into old/bad habits sometimes and just 'be myself' and be nice to them and chat to them like a normal person, but i'm getting there.
> 
> I guess meeting a similarly 'quiet' shy girl etc would maybe be ones best bet.


i don't think any girl was talking about your looks when they called you a creep....


----------



## saline

The Sound of Silence said:


> This is exactly why I don't trust guys. Ugh.


The problem is that girls on this site don't represent most girls, since most girls don't have SA.

You for example, probably actually WOULD like a 'nice' guy! I believe that.
But that same nice guy would get rejected by about 90% of girls.

If a guy has SA then he needs to learn how to 'act' in order to get some success under his belt. You might find it disgusting, but guys need to sex is very strong, and never getting it/constant rejection can play havoc on a guys mental health.
I'm just explaining that it actually is possible, but it requires some acting, some knowledge, some guts, and some practice.

I don't know why my post increases you distrust of guys? If you're happy to date a guy with SA who isn't confident at all, then you don't need to worry about it! They won't need to play games with soneone like you


----------



## saline

regimes said:


> i don't think any girl was talking about your looks when they called you a creep....


I've only been called creepy ONCE which isn't too bad. 
But I see guys getting called creepy by girls all the time.

It is ALWAYS for the same reason. Lacking confidence/being quiet combined with not being extremely handsome.

If anything, I probably AM a bit of a creep now ( which is i guess what you were implying) but ironically, a girl i'm talking to would never call me that now, since she thinks i'm loud and overconfident and cocky etc

A fair few posters have already confirmed this theory in this very thread.
Unless you're a guy, you wouldn't understand


----------



## LostinReverie

Right. Lack of sex is a mental disorder. Absolutely no depth, nothing but meaningless hedonism. No ****ing thanks. I pass.


----------



## 629753

Rate this dude


----------



## regimes

saline said:


> I've only been called creepy ONCE which isn't too bad.
> But I see guys getting called creepy by girls all the time.
> 
> It is ALWAYS for the same reason. Lacking confidence/being quiet combined with not being extremely handsome.
> 
> If anything, I probably AM a bit of a creep now ( which is i guess what you were implying) but ironically, a girl i'm talking to would never call me that now, since she thinks i'm loud and overconfident and cocky etc
> 
> A fair few posters have already confirmed this theory in this very thread.
> Unless you're a guy, you wouldn't understand


getting stereotyped is NOT an excuse or justification to actually BE a creep. i don't give a **** about your pity party. 
and you literally just showed the girls here that "creepy dudes" isn't just a meaningless stereotype.


----------



## saline

The Sound of Silence said:


> Right. Lack of sex is a mental disorder. Absolutely no depth, nothing but meaningless hedonism. No ****ing thanks. I pass.


I don't know about you or your situation.
I am simply trying to help those on here who I KNOW exist, and are in the situation that I was in some time ago.
These guys just want to experience what it's like to pull a girl in a bar and have some fun, if only a few times.
To feel like a 'normal' guy for once

Since starting getting sex with a few girls, i've been a lot happier and maybe even a GENUINE increase in my confidence has happened, so that maybe I need to 'act' a little less.

I'm surprised that my posts have causes offence to some and it wasn't my intention, but the truth can hurt.


----------



## TranquilityLane

saline said:


> I don't know about you or your situation.
> I am simply trying to help those on here who I KNOW exist, and are in the situation that I was in some time ago.
> These guys just want to experience what it's like to pull a girl in a bar and have some fun, if only a few times.
> To feel like a 'normal' guy for once
> 
> Since starting getting sex with a few girls, i've been a lot happier and maybe even a GENUINE increase in my confidence has happened, so that maybe I need to 'act' a little less.
> 
> I'm surprised that my posts have causes offence to some and it wasn't my intention, but the truth can hurt.


You've transformed into Chad Thundercock. You have got the fire in your eyes, which makes you a good boyfriend.


----------



## LostinReverie

saline said:


> I don't know about you or your situation.
> I am simply trying to help those on here who I KNOW exist, and are in the situation that I was in some time ago.
> These guys just want to experience what it's like to pull a girl in a bar and have some fun, if only a few times.
> To feel like a 'normal' guy for once
> 
> Since starting getting sex with a few girls, i've been a lot happier and maybe even a GENUINE increase in my confidence has happened, so that maybe I need to 'act' a little less.
> 
> I'm surprised that my posts have causes offence to some and it wasn't my intention, but the truth can hurt.


Your shallowness and lack of self control doesn't hurt me, dude, as long as you stay away.


----------



## saline

The Sound of Silence said:


> Your shallowness and lack of self control doesn't hurt me, dude, as long as you stay away.


:crying:


----------



## mopspops

'... guys need to sex is very strong'. (Steady there, Darth Vader)

'I've only been called creepy ONCE........
..... which isn't too bad'. (Not too shabby at all)

'i've learnt so much about pulling girls recently and have had sex with a few (...?SPECIMENS?...) in the last month or so'

This man-human knows much about the strange ways of female **** sapiens.


----------



## saline

regimes said:


> getting stereotyped is NOT an excuse or justification to actually BE a creep. i don't give a **** about your pity party.
> and you literally just showed the girls here that "creepy dudes" isn't just a meaningless stereotype.


there's no pity party. I'm currently the happiest i've ever been in regards to hooking up with girls and getting what I want.

I'm just trying to help the guys on here who are trying their hardest, 'being themselves', being 'nice' and getting NOWHERE!
And don't confuse the difference between being 'creepy' (lacking confidence and being quiet like nearly EVERY guy here) and being 'a creep' (which I can accept I may well be, but only as a result of necessity)
What you call a 'creep' is what nearly every girl wants. (or at least the image portrayed assuming a creep is someone acting very confident and extroverted and forward etc. The fact that i'm faking it is neither here nor there!)
The guys in this thread before me who complained about being called 'creepy' were called this NOT for the same reasons you called me a creep! They were called it because they were acting too quiet and shy.

Guys here need to aim at what the majority want and what 'works' on the majority of girls and not what works on girls who have SA


----------



## Fangirl96

impedido10 said:


> Rate this dude


0/10. Not my type at all.


----------



## sajs

What do women want ?



(I think I just fried every women brains' in this one)


----------



## lisbeth

sajs said:


> What do women want ?
> 
> (I think I just fried every women brains' in this one)


Wouldn't say no to a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Skeletra

Jumpsuits; yes or no?


----------



## Night Soul

What height is considered unnatractive to you females

I know height is a major attractive trait when it comes to you seeking out a guy but what is too short?


----------



## lisbeth

Skeletra said:


> Jumpsuits; yes or no?


No. I don't want to strip off my entire outfit any time I need to go.


----------



## tehuti88

Hyperbole yes, but this is the gist I get from this...



saline said:


> If a guy has SA then he needs to learn how to 'act' in order to get some success under his belt. You might find it disgusting, but guys need to sex is very strong, and never getting it/constant rejection can play havoc on a guys mental health.


"If an SA guy keeps getting rejected, it severely affects his mental health. He needs sex to keep him sane, and so has to engage in deceitful activity to achieve it. This is tragic but true, and should be empathized with."



saline said:


> The problem is that girls on this site don't represent most girls, since most girls don't have SA.


"If an SA girl keeps getting rejected...eh, you girls are the exception, you aren't the normal women we're looking for, but don't worry, some guy will be willing to bang you, even if he decides not to stick around afterwards. Then all your mental and romantic problems will disappear because sex is all it takes."

Okay. :serious:


----------



## nubly

saline said:


> Only VERY good looking guys can get away with being 'quiet'.
> Otherwise you are instantly labeled 'creepy'.
> 
> I'm average looking at best, but i've learnt so much about pulling girls recently and have had sex with a few in the last month or so.
> It's taken me a long time to work it all out, but If I just pretend to be certain way...if I completely change my character when i'm approaching girls and basically 'ACT' then I can sometimes get them into bed. (easier to act confident/loud etc when you're drunk....at least for me)
> 
> Never listen to girls advice about what girls want and how to get girls! They either don't know themselves or they won't admit it. For example they'll say that want a 'nice' guy, but that's the LAST thing they want. They'd step over he nice guy to get with the dangerous badboy in a NewYork minute!
> 'Nice guys finish last' is a phrase for a reason!
> I was 'nice' for way too long, and it got me nowhere. Now i'm like a freaking actor/performer when i'm out and i get results.
> I also lie my *** off about every aspect of my life.
> 
> It's funny that a guy with SA (me) can pull this off, but I can.
> I guess I missed my vocation in life and should've been an actor!
> To get girls you either need to be very very good looking (in which case you can act however you want) or you need to be a certain type of extrovert. Nearly all of the guys wgo get lots of girls act a certain way. It's like something off of a production line and it's kind of sad when you think about it (how nearly every girl goes for teh same type of 'personality') but the good news is you can EASILY trick girls into thinking that you are one of them guys!! (takes practice and guts......especially at first)
> 
> None of this is good advice for getting a relationship unfortunately, but i'm talking to the guys here who are in a position that I was some time ago where i just wanted to be able to sometimes get a girl into bed, and it was seemingly IMPOSSIBLE!
> 
> As far as an actual 'relationship' goes for a guy with SA, i'm not sure what to suggest, but then I also don't particularly care/want one.
> 
> I still fall into old/bad habits sometimes and just 'be myself' and be nice to them and chat to them like a normal person, but i'm getting there.
> 
> I guess meeting a similarly 'quiet' shy girl etc would maybe be ones best bet.


Are you one of those MGTOW fellas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Why do I not ask you out?


----------



## McFly

Are you concerned you'll get breast cancer someday?

Would you ever propose to a guy?

Has a guy ever proposed to you?


----------



## saline

nubly said:


> Are you one of those MGTOW fellas?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never heard of MGTOW.
Is that men who hate women or something?

I love women.
I would like an actual relationship/girlfriend at some point, but due to my SA, I just don't think it's a real possibility.
And I want to 'play the field' a little bit, like most guys do! Surely Nothing wrong with that?
I've simply learnt a few things about how to act when talking to girls that greatly improves my results.
Is anything i've said really that bad?! :O


----------



## Fangirl96

Skeletra said:


> Jumpsuits; yes or no?


Never owned one. Guess they can look pretty classy and stuff. Nothing wrong with them. I've had a onsie for years that i have worn like 5 times...



McFly said:


> Are you concerned you'll get breast cancer someday?
> 
> Would you ever propose to a guy?
> 
> Has a guy ever proposed to you?


1. Not really since i don't know anyone in the family who's had it, and from what i've heard, breast cancer in particular is very genetic. We're more of a stomach cancer family so im probably more likely to get that.

2. That really depends. If i _really_ wanted to get married and he was too lazy to do it but i knew he would say yes, then maybe.

3. Nope.


----------



## Skeletra

McFly said:


> Are you concerned you'll get breast cancer someday?
> 
> Would you ever propose to a guy?
> 
> Has a guy ever proposed to you?


A little, maybe. I'm more concerned about cervical cancer. Mom got it when she was in her early 30's. I remember worrying about it since she had her surgery.

Yeah, maybe.

Yes. Two. A Chinese guy I chatted with who became obsessed with me. We did not match at all, only thing we had in common was that we both liked painting (We started chatting after getting paired up on an art project. Nobody had been that nice to him before). And then my ex after we broke up.. I said no, obviously.


----------



## SouthWest

Male or female, real or fictional, who do you find inspiring in popular culture?


----------



## LemonBones

Whats wrong with just having fun, sex, good times, smoking weed.

Why have kids, get married, do boring ****.

What is wrong with you?


----------



## LostinReverie

McFly said:


> Are you concerned you'll get breast cancer someday?
> 
> Would you ever propose to a guy?
> 
> Has a guy ever proposed to you?


Not really. Doesn't run in the family.

If I did, it would be to a stranger and I don't talk to strangers, so no.

Ha. No. Never has happened, never will happen.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

LemonBones said:


> Whats wrong with just having fun, sex, good times, smoking weed.
> 
> Why have kids, get married, do boring ****.
> 
> What is wrong with you?


Nothing. Some people enjoy those things and some people don't, it doesn't make them right or wrong.

I have no idea why people get married or have kids, I have no intention of doing either of those things.

Too many things to list.


----------



## Deadly Assassin

Do you ever get angry and become disillusioned with life in general?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Deadly Assassin said:


> Do you ever get angry and become disillusioned with life in general?


Yes.


----------



## The Linux Guy

What questions do you like guys asking you?


----------



## MobiusX

can you touch your face with your feet


----------



## Fun Spirit

MobiusX said:


> can you touch your face with your feet


Eww


----------



## The Linux Guy

What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## AllTheSame

What would happen on a perfect day? Describe at least four or five things that would happen.


----------



## tehuti88

AllTheSame said:


> What would happen on a perfect day? Describe at least four or five things that would happen.


Oh, I like this question. I'm not considered much of a woman by some here but I'll answer.

I'm not sure if you mean perfect romantic day, or perfect day in general, so I'll assume romantic day. Wouldn't be much difference between the two for me anyway.

Things that would happen:

*None of my chronic health issues.
*Feed and watch the birds and squirrels. Play with the cat (surely we'd have one).
*A long walk in a beautiful wooded area, preferably on Mackinac Island. Lots of pictures!
*Visit to a bookstore.
*Picnic or lunch at some beautiful natural area, with some sort of yummy dessert item.
*Find a lake/pond and splash our feet in it.
*Visit to a cultural/historic site of interest.
*Goofing off and injokes together.
*At home or wherever we're staying, maybe we could compare the books we bought (surely we'd have similar tastes), and chatter about what we saw on the walk and at the cultural site, and maybe even write or work on a story together. More goofing off and make believe!
*Look at the stars, or listen to the rain. Share our interests. Sing to some music (again, similar tastes). Maybe even a nighttime walk. In the woods! Watch out for wild animals. I would hold his arm.
*Repeat the next day and every day afterward with minor variations. Unless it's cold out, then do the indoors parts only. Lots of writing and reading and playing around.

:love2

I know, I'm childish and naive. :sigh


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wonder how the OP is doing.


----------



## AllTheSame

@*tehuti88* sounds awesome, I don't see it as childish and naïve at all  I just really wonder if the perfect day for women with SA would be all that different from the perfect day for guys with SA. I suspect not really, I mean if we're being honest and talking about what we'd really want. That's if we take "losing my virginity" out of it obviously, but....I'm talking about what we _*really*_ want. I think (just from the accounts I've heard from guys...and girls.... here who have lost their virginity) that it really doesn't change things in most cases. Then there's always this argument...there are tons of these lists on the internetz oc....

http://www.heretical.com/miscellx/perfdays.html

But my perfect day wouldn't include a bj and a round of golf four under par at Pebble Beach. The question is totally open to interpretation lmao, as to whether romantic or not, sexual or not lol. Just...what would your perfect day be like....


----------



## The Starry night

Deadly Assassin said:


> Do you ever get angry and become disillusioned with life in general?


Yeah. :frown2:




AllTheSame said:


> What would happen on a perfect day? Describe at least four or five things that would happen.


I'd be able to Sleep well
Go for a long walk without being distracted and just focusing on nature
Being totally relaxed at work and around people in general
Enjoying and spending time with loved ones
Doing fun things with loved ones
Watch a movie without being distracted with popcorn and ice cream
Have warm snuggly cuddles and kisses with my bf
Have the fire on and read a novel snuggled up with my bf
Get drenched in the rain in summer
Sit in a park on a swing and let the wind blow on my face
Have a delicious meal prepared with a dessert


----------



## AllTheSame

@The Starry night Those are awesome  Hope they all happen for you.


----------



## Skeletra

AllTheSame said:


> What would happen on a perfect day? Describe at least four or five things that would happen.


I would wake up feeling refreshed after a good night. No migraine, no nightmares no, no gas pains, no tinnitus, no joint pain.. nothing like that. My cats would come and greet me purring and cuddling and, above all, kneading, like they some times do. Then I'd check my email, and I would get no rejections. I'd get a nice "congratulations, you got the job! You will start Next week" instead. or "Congratulations! You have won the jackpot" (which is redicolously high right now FYI). I would do some chores around the house. I would do some yoga. And then my boyfriend would get up and we would take a walk in the woods together, after breakfast (homemade warm croissants, fruit and tea or coffee). I would get a sudden boost of creativity, like I used to, and work on a new painting, and I won't think about the minor flaws at all. We (boyfriend and I) would have a great homemade dinner, and we would watch a good movie together. Then we would end the day watching the stars and playing with the cats before snuggling up together in bed for a good nights sleep.


----------



## nubly

Why long fake eyelashes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Starry night

AllTheSame said:


> @*The Starry night* Those are awesome  Hope they all happen for you.


We having coffee together and discussing our SA...thats another one 0


----------



## Jifnt

How many Flakes in a typical 135g Muller Corner Crunch Banana Chocolate Flakes Yogurt?


----------



## The Starry night

nubly said:


> Why long fake eyelashes?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know lol..tell me about it. I have no idea why some women do that looks fake ....:serious:


----------



## AllTheSame

@Skeletra all that sounds awesome +1 for winning the lottery. I wish I could have a cat (I'm really allergic). I think I need to get a pet, something that would be OK for a small apartment. Maybe go down the food chain a bit and get a couple of rats like @UltraShy did. Maybe it'd help my loneliness a bit lmao. Hope everything on your list happens for you 

@The Starry night  that would be awesomeness (if I could ever get over my SA enough to meet anyone for coffee lol)


----------



## LostinReverie

Jifnt said:


> How many Flakes in a typical 135g Muller Corner Crunch Banana Chocolate Flakes Yogurt?


Damnit, I used to know this


----------



## regimes

AllTheSame said:


> What would happen on a perfect day? Describe at least four or five things that would happen.


wake up around 11 or 12 snuggling my bae. not have to clean immediately upon getting up. we're not out of groceries, not about to have our asses hauled off from overdue bills. going out for coffee, a nice breakfast that involves pancakes, fruit and yogurt (or really just go to ihop. a lil bit of shopping, maybe for the house, maybe for furniture, maybe for clothes. then a nice meal at some restaurant i love... then home for a rainy afternoon, whereupon some netflix is watched. then a couple hours of alone time, probably yakking on the web or playing a game, then a couple hours of bonding conversation with my bae, some r-rated time, and falling asleep in a chilly room to absolute quiet outside, except maybe rain or crickets.


----------



## UltraShy

AllTheSame said:


> Maybe go down the food chain a bit and get a couple of rats like @UltraShy did.


Actually, I've had 3 pairs of rats since 2011. They are highly intelligent little critters, but unfortunately they don't live very long. My last pair, Dan & Wesson, died earlier this year.


----------



## Skeletra

Do you shave your legs for a doctors visit? (If he/she is supposed to see them somehow)


----------



## tehuti88

Skeletra said:


> Do you shave your legs for a doctors visit? (If he/she is supposed to see them somehow)


Yes.

If I'm wearing shorts then I shave them for dentist visits, too. ;_;

This is kind of embarrassing only because I'm not really that scrupulous about shaving. ops


----------



## natsumeri

why do women laugh/no tell another women when the have a wardrope malfuction being skirt rising up or trousers need to be zipped up


----------



## AllTheSame

@*regimes* Sounds awesome  I love spending rainy afternoons with Netflix.



UltraShy said:


> Actually, I've had 3 pairs of rats since 2011. They are highly intelligent little critters, but unfortunately they don't live very long. My last pair, Dan & Wesson, died earlier this year.


I'm sorry to hear that  I just googled it and yeah, average lifespan appears to be just under two years. Idk if that would be a deal breaker for me or not. Have to think about it.


----------



## The Starry night

natsumeri said:


> why do women laugh/no tell another women when the have a wardrope malfuction being skirt rising up or trousers need to be zipped up


Hmmm thats kinda mean. I usually pretend i didnt see it because it saves me from taking the trouble to go up to them and telling them that "hey, you forgot to wear your underwear and i can see you vagina?!" :serious:


----------



## UltraShy

AllTheSame said:


> I'm sorry to hear that  I just googled it and yeah, average lifespan appears to be just under two years. Idk if that would be a deal breaker for me or not. Have to think about it.


I just found Wesson dead in his cage one day. Perhaps a rat heart attack? Up till that point he'd been active and appeared healthy in every way.

Then his buddy, Dan, feel ill and it was obvious he wasn't going to last much longer. I did my best to make his final time special, treating him to goodies like ice cream & yogurt, which he clearly loved. That's probably the best way to comfort a rat, as they are true eating machines, being able to consume a stunning amount for an animal so small. Eventually, I had to euthanize Dan as I couldn't allow my furry little friend to suffer a slow demise.

Those who aren't familiar with rats would be quite surprised by how intelligent they are and how much they bond with their owners, and how every rat has a unique personality.


----------



## Aleida

Skeletra said:


> Do you shave your legs for a doctors visit? (If he/she is supposed to see them somehow)


I would, but I never had to show my leg to a doctor. I shave my legs like once a year because no one sees them and I don't do it for myself like some women do. I'd do it to avoid feeling shame (like for a doctor's visit).


----------



## Kevin001

How often do you go to the salon to get your hair done?


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> How often do you go to the salon to get your hair done?


Never, I just have my mother cut it every so often to keep it short. "Doing my hair" consists of washing/conditioning it, toweling it dry, brushing it, and putting on a headband.

I have OCD, and years ago cut my very long hair short to eliminate time-consuming and frustrating hairstyling compulsions (which I promptly replaced with different hairstyling compulsions which I had to overcome), so if I got into trying to style it again...it'd be unpleasant. :afr

My hair also just seems to be resistant to styling...my mother was always trying to curl it and put barrettes in it when I was younger and it was longer, but the curls always came right out, and the barrettes always fell right out. :/


----------



## lisbeth

Kevin001 said:


> How often do you go to the salon to get your hair done?


Less often than I ought to. I get it cut maybe every 3 months, but I've gone over 6 months (maybe over a year?) without a haircut before. Good old social anxiety! Trying to persuade myself to get it cut again soon, but last time I had a panic attack five minutes before I was going to leave for the appointment :clap

I hate having to talk to the hairdresser, I hate having to sit in front of a mirror, and I hate having a stranger touching my head, so it's an all-round unpleasant experience.


----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> Never, I just have my mother cut it every so often to keep it short. "Doing my hair" consists of washing/conditioning it, toweling it dry, brushing it, and putting on a headband.


Hey, at least you save money .



lisbeth said:


> Less often than I ought to. I get it cut maybe every 3 months, but I've gone over 6 months (maybe over a year?) without a haircut before. Good old social anxiety! Trying to persuade myself to get it cut again soon, but last time I had a panic attack five minutes before I was going to leave for the appointment :clap
> 
> I hate having to talk to the hairdresser, I hate having to sit in front of a mirror, and I hate having a stranger touching my head, so it's an all-round unpleasant experience.


Omg, lol. I understand though.


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> How often do you go to the salon to get your hair done?


Absolutely never. I would rather pull out my hair with my own two hands than go get it cut.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Kevin001 said:


> How often do you go to the salon to get your hair done?


Never, I just cut it myself, or I have my mom cut it when I'm visiting and happen to want/need my hair cut. My husband also cuts his own hair, then has me even out the back and shave the back of his neck. Saves a lot of money and time!


----------



## Kevin001

Amethyst Forest said:


> Never, I just cut it myself, or I have my mom cut it when I'm visiting and happen to want/need my hair cut. My husband also cuts his own hair, then has me even out the back and shave the back of his neck. Saves a lot of money and time!


Hmm, sounds nice. I wish I knew how to cut my hair, it would spare me those awkward moments at the barber shop....ugh.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Do you find men with red lips (not wearing lipstick, but almost red enough to think they are) attractive or unattractive?


----------



## AllTheSame

You just went out with the man of your dreams. He is licious, you cannot wait to get back to your (or his) place. What's your first, very first thought when you wake up in the morning? Don't think. What's your VERY first thought?


----------



## rdrr

Do you think you have the ability to make someone happy?


----------



## caelle

Kevin001 said:


> How often do you go to the salon to get your hair done?


I don't go anymore. I haven't in years. They always cut too much of my hair or they don't do the layers how I want them. So I started doing it myself.
It's also a bonus that I don't have to sit through all the awkward small/allupinmybusiness talk.


----------



## caelle

Night Soul said:


> What height is considered unnatractive to you females
> 
> I know height is a major attractive trait when it comes to you seeking out a guy but what is too short?


Being 5'6 myself, 5'4 would be too short. But I'd rather date a guy who's 4" than a guy who says "you females". I'm a woman. Or a lady.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

AllTheSame said:


> You just went out with the man of your dreams. He is licious, you cannot wait to get back to your (or his) place. What's your first, very first thought when you wake up in the morning? Don't think. What's your VERY first thought?


Wow, he's really expressive and has great manners.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

riderless said:


> Are you proud of your figure?


Yea, it doesn't take much effort to retain the figure of a slim jim.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Kevin001 said:


> How often do you go to the salon to get your hair done?


I actually do my own hair. I've had horrid expiriences with stylists in past that would claim they were familiar with just about every hair type just to get my cash. Never again !


----------



## AllTheSame

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Wow, he's really expressive and has great manners.


 You just slept with him and when you woke up you thought "he's really expressive and has great manners?"

Hey I'm not judging, at all, I'm just....Idk...ffs.....please dear gods we used a condom, right?.....I had fun last night, right, uhm, I think?....pls what time is it....ffs where's my phone....where are my gf's at.....omg where are my panties at....

I dunno. Your response kind of caught me off-guard I guess lol.

It's not that every ONS has to go that way, they most def don't. I've had a ONS that ended up in an 18 year marriage, ffs. I'm. Uhm. Just saying.


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> You just went out with the man of your dreams. He is licious, you cannot wait to get back to your (or his) place. What's your first, very first thought when you wake up in the morning? Don't think. What's your VERY first thought?


Is he still here? Did I scare him away? :lol


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

AllTheSame said:


> You just slept with him and when you woke up you thought "he's really expressive and has great manners?"
> 
> Hey I'm not judging, at all, I'm just....Idk...ffs.....please dear gods we used a condom, right?.....I had fun last night, right, uhm, I think?....pls what time is it....ffs where's my phone....where are my gf's at.....omg where are my panties at....
> 
> I dunno. Your response kind of caught me off-guard I guess lol.
> 
> It's not that every ONS has to go that way, they most def don't. I've had a ONS that ended up in an 18 year marriage, ffs. I'm. Uhm. Just saying.


 ah ! I read it wrong. I'm quite tired. !


----------



## tehuti88

rdrr said:


> Do you think you have the ability to make someone happy?


I know I don't have the ability to make someone happy.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> Is he still here? Did I scare him away? :lol


I don't think there's a man that can tame you >


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

AllTheSame said:


> What would happen on a perfect day? Describe at least four or five things that would happen.


1. A plane ticket for Tokyo would drop out of the sky, wrapped in pink ribbon along with 1 billion yen and house slippers.
2. I would find a box full of cheetos flavored lollipops.
3. I would get accepted into an Art School located somewhere in Europe.
4. I would find a hoverboard that could take me to different dimensions.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Skeletra said:


> Jumpsuits; yes or no?


Sure, but I like Rompers more. ^_^


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Night Soul said:


> What height is considered unnatractive to you females
> 
> I know height is a major attractive trait when it comes to you seeking out a guy but what is too short?


 5'5 and under.


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> I don't think there's a man that can tame you >


Lol, I meant it more in a bad way, but I guess that works too.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

sajs said:


> What do women want ?
> 
> (I think I just fried every women brains' in this one)


Your soul.

....and wallet. : )


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

JohnDoe26 said:


> So I guess the orgasm question was a little inappropriate (but I've honestly always wondered)...
> 
> Do you find it easier to make friends with men or other women?


Egh, I have mostly found it easier to chat or become better acquainted with men. All of my friendships with those of the opposite sex have certainly lasted longer. Less drama and cattiness overall.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Kevin001 said:


> When you guys are upset about something and won't tell us what is wrong, what the hell are we suppose to do?


I suggest giving us some space and don't be so demanding. Patience is key.


----------



## AllTheSame

tehuti88 said:


> I know I don't have the ability to make someone happy.


Yes, I believe you do, @tehuti88 If there is a match out there somewhere, for me, then there is a match out there for you, for sure. I'm sure of that. I'm dysfunctional, as ***. There's no therapy for me. There's no hope for me. Read some of my posts ffs, lol :grin2:


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

UnusualSuspect said:


> 1. have you ever been arrested
> 
> 2. have you ever been in a physical altercation


1. No, I'm a model citizen of course ! *snickers*
2. Can't say I have..


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Wanna be free said:


> Where r u from ?


East coast !


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

NuthinSimple said:


> What does getting punched in the boob feel like?


If it occurs around "that time of the month", then it feels like laying on a bed of hot nails.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

xxDark Horse said:


> Why are women scared of mice?


Dude quit generalizing.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Rodrigo R said:


> is it true that bachelorette parties become orgies?


Actually, a special ceremony takes place after exchanging gifts. We all lay on the floor in our underwear, roll around in cheap Victoria's Secret perfume and listen to Lady Gaga.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

xxDark Horse said:


> Why do a lot of women like romance or drama movies?


*epic shurg and goes back to watching My Big Fat Greek Wedding.*


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

handsup said:


> Have you ever wanted to beat up some guys?


Yea ! Every guy who has ever objectified and harassed me while walking down the street.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Morpheus said:


> What do you think of Hillary Clinton?


Bernie Sanders > Hilary Clinton


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Ben12 said:


> spit or swallow?


Spit on you and then swallow the rest of your beer.

How about that. ? : )


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

UnusualSuspect said:


> idk if this has been asked before (no way am I reading through 500 replies) but what's it like getting your period?


It feels like someone lit your internal organ on fire for seven days straight.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

ChairmanWow said:


> Why do women like to date douchebags


They usually don't know their self-worth.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

MobiusX said:


> why do girls like drama?


Those who do are small minded vapid creatures with empty lives.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Kevin001 said:


> :hug
> 
> Btw your profile reminds me of that Zombieicecream user if you know her. Coincidence?


Yea, that's my twin.


----------



## lisbeth

AllTheSame said:


> You just went out with the man of your dreams. He is licious, you cannot wait to get back to your (or his) place. What's your first, very first thought when you wake up in the morning? Don't think. What's your VERY first thought?


"Oh my god what have I done"

[Source: been there, had this exact thought. I remember waking up in the middle of the night and being totally horrified that there was this person lying next to me. Sleeping next to someone is much more intimate/vulnerable/scary than having sex, imo.]



rdrr said:


> Do you think you have the ability to make someone happy?


I know I have. I'm doing it right now. And I make my friends and family happier too.


----------



## Ben12

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Spit on you and then swallow the rest of your beer.
> 
> How about that. ? : )


Lol. Now now, that's my job.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Ben12 said:


> Lol. Now now, that's my job.


----------



## sajs

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Your soul.
> 
> ....and wallet. : )


What if I already signed a contract with a really hot guy? Seriously, he is really hot, he lives in a place called hell.

Wallet ? Why? They are going to fill it with money?, alright.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Kevin001 said:


> Does wearing a thong make your farts silent or is this a myth?


It makes them sound like a beautiful harmony.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Kevin001 said:


> What are the pros and cons of dating you?


pros : non-clingy recluse.
cons : non-clingy recluse.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

rdrr said:


> Do you think you have the ability to make someone happy?


Yes.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Kevin001 said:


> ~Why are girls offended when we look at your chest or butt? The vast majority of us feel uncomfortable and your gazes additionally make us feel like an object.
> 
> ~Do you really enjoy chick flicks?
> 
> I prefer dark comedy chick flicks. (i.e: Jawbreaker)
> 
> ~How do you feel about no-shave Novemeber?


LOL wtf.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

GotAnxiety said:


> When a chick saids hi to you she wants to have sex with you?


No, not necessarily.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Hi, do you .... *runs away in terror*

Well, I tried.


----------



## Fangirl96

Kevin001 said:


> How often do you go to the salon to get your hair done?


Never. I have never even been at a hair salon in my life (ok, i read a magazine while my mom got a perm once when i was 7, but that's it). I just cut it myself. Usually i just can't even be bothered to ask my mom to check if i cut it straight. It's not like anyone is gonna notice anyway since i have dark hair and dark clothes. I dye it myself too. No way am i wasting that amount of money when i can do it myself. 



rdrr said:


> Do you think you have the ability to make someone happy?


No. Definitely not.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

rdrr said:


> Do you think you have the ability to make someone happy?


No.


----------



## AllTheSame

Who's you're woman-crush? (you know you have one, ffs)


----------



## MobiusX

Have you ever tasted your own period blood and what was it like


----------



## lisbeth

AllTheSame said:


> Who's you're woman-crush? (you know you have one, ffs)


Kristen Stewart and Kaya Scodelario are my real crushes, not just woman-crushes. When I heard Kaya Scodelario was married and pregnant, I genuinely felt sad for a minute. Still haven't grown out of my teenage celebrity crush, I guess. On the other hand, I've been maintaining that Kristen Stewart is bi since I first heard of (and fell in love with) her in 2008 - I feel _so_ vindicated now she's out and I know I'm right.


























I've also had plenty of real crushes on women I know in person, but that's not really so helpful in this thread.


----------



## pied vert

MobiusX said:


> Have you ever tasted your own period blood and what was it like


why don't you try some?


----------



## AllTheSame

@lisbeth Yeah Kristen Stewart is just....wow....her name just melts in my mouth, and so would she lmao. There's something about her...she comes across as shy, inhibited, withdrawn but I get the feeling that's not at all how she is among people she trusts and knows. Kind of like me. She's one of my biggest crushes but I don't mention her on this site much because, for some reason, she seems to get a lot of hate on sas. It's like she's not good enough to have anxiety for some people here, or she's too privileged to have it, or there's just too much hate. There've been threads about her before, like, hate threads lmao. I don't understand the hate. She so, soooo beautiful. Ffs, ffs, ffs...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I don't really understand why Mr. Darcy. Though I also only saw the zombie version.


----------



## lisbeth

AllTheSame said:


> @lisbeth Yeah Kristen Stewart is just....wow....her name just melts in my mouth, and so would she lmao. There's something about her...she comes across as shy, inhibited, withdrawn but I get the feeling that's not at all how she is among people she trusts and knows. Kind of like me. She's one of my biggest crushes but I don't mention her on this site much because, for some reason, she seems to get a lot of hate on sas. It's like she's not good enough to have anxiety for some people here, or she's too privileged to have it, or there's just too much hate. There've been threads about her before, like, hate threads lmao. I don't understand the hate. She so, soooo beautiful. Ffs, ffs, ffs...


She's perfect. She's perfect. She's perfect. I'd crawl over six miles of burning gravel with a rabid chihuahua chasing me just to watch a street cleaner dispose of some chewing gum that she spat out.

Oh heavenly blessed beauty whose beauty is divine and everlasting

Dear heavenly blessed beauty, I have been thinking about you speechless and in awe. That deep gaze in your eyes, your perfect smile, all of your features just seem to all come together so well, almost angelical in a sense I suppose. The reason I am writing this is to let you know that I think I have found the most beautiful woman to grace us with her presence on our planet, and I am of course talking about you. I know this might mean absolutely nothing to you, and you probably get many of these types of texts and in real life BUT please understand that I am being as genuine as ever when I say that you are the ultimate dictionary definition of perfection, and I hope that one day God can bestow me with a woman as beautiful as you, I would be forever grateful. I hope that this message finds you well, I do not care if I get a response to this, I am just simply stating the obvious and had to let you know how I really felt.



Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't really understand why Mr. Darcy. Though I also only saw the zombie version.


IDK. I find Pride and Prejudice quite stiff and buttoned-up. I'm more of a Bronte sisters gal.


----------



## AllTheSame

@lisbeth yeah.

Yeah.

Yeah.

Hmmm....I just don't know what to add to that, I really don't. I'd like to make her happy that she's a woman. I'd like to make her happy that she awoke in the morning to have me be a slave to her beautiful body one more time, if I could be so lucky. Ffs. Omg. I'd like to, I'd like to, I'd like to....ffs....I could turn this into an entire thread but then I'd probably get banned.....


----------



## MobiusX

pied vert said:


> why don't you try some?


why don't you save it, mix it with water and turn it into a juice and put it in the refrigerator for everyone to drink


----------



## lisbeth

AllTheSame said:


> @lisbeth yeah.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Hmmm....I just don't know what to add to that, I really don't. I'd like to make her happy that she's a woman. I'd like to make her happy that she awoke in the morning to have me be a slave to her beautiful body one more time, if I could be so lucky. Ffs. Omg. I'd like to, I'd like to, I'd like to....ffs....I could turn this into an entire thread but then I'd probably get banned.....


I have to say for the sake of posterity that the "heavenly blessed beauty" stuff is classic copypasta and I can't take credit for it. But the chewing gum thing is from the heart.


----------



## McFly

@*lisbeth* When are you going to share a pic of yourself again? I vaguely remember you looking like a mix of Kristin Stewart and Natalie Portman.


----------



## gunner21

lisbeth said:


> She's perfect. She's perfect. She's perfect. I'd crawl over six miles of burning gravel with a rabid chihuahua chasing me just to watch a street cleaner dispose of some chewing gum that she spat out.
> 
> Oh heavenly blessed beauty whose beauty is divine and everlasting
> 
> Dear heavenly blessed beauty, I have been thinking about you speechless and in awe. That deep gaze in your eyes, your perfect smile, all of your features just seem to all come together so well, almost angelical in a sense I suppose. The reason I am writing this is to let you know that I think I have found the most beautiful woman to grace us with her presence on our planet, and I am of course talking about you. I know this might mean absolutely nothing to you, and you probably get many of these types of texts and in real life BUT please understand that I am being as genuine as ever when I say that you are the ultimate dictionary definition of perfection, and I hope that one day God can bestow me with a woman as beautiful as you, I would be forever grateful. I hope that this message finds you well, I do not care if I get a response to this, I am just simply stating the obvious and had to let you know how I really felt.
> 
> IDK. I find Pride and Prejudice quite stiff and buttoned-up. I'm more of a Bronte sisters gal.


nice pasta bruh.


----------



## lisbeth

McFly said:


> @*lisbeth* When are you going to share a pic of yourself again? I vaguely remember you looking like a mix of Kristin Stewart and Natalie Portman.


OMG, I'm blushing. Thank you. Never, though.



gunner21 said:


> nice pasta bruh.












Just doing my heavenly blessed duty.


----------



## AllTheSame

@lisbeth



+



This I've gotta see.

Pics! You've got nothing to hide! We don't judge here! (well, I don't, anyway)....


----------



## lisbeth

AllTheSame said:


> @lisbeth
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> This I've gotta see.
> 
> Pics! You've got nothing to hide! We don't judge here! (well, I don't, anyway)....


It's a very kind exaggeration, truly. Anyway, naaaaah. I posted enough pics on here back in the day, 2013-14. Not my thing any more.


----------



## gunner21

AllTheSame said:


> @lisbeth
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> This I've gotta see.
> 
> Pics! You've got nothing to hide! We don't judge here! (well, I don't, anyway)....


Can confirm. I've seen what she looks like.


----------



## AllTheSame

@*lisbeth* I bet you break hearts left and right.

Now I can't stop thinking about the pic I posted, though. My mind is wandering and I'm thinking...even if Kristen's hair was all messed up (like in the pic), even if she had that "freshly fuqed" look going on, I'm absolutely positive she'd still be fine. as. hell. I bet she could wake up hung over, in the middle of a desert, dehydrated and almost dying and she'd look like an absolute ****** angel. I swear to God. I'd fan her with palm fronds, feed her grapes, I'd give her sponge baths and wait on her hand and foot. There aren't many things I would not do for her, ffs. Which, is why it would never work. *sigh*


----------



## lisbeth

AllTheSame said:


> @*lisbeth* I bet you break hearts left and right.
> 
> Now I can't stop thinking about the pic I posted, though. My mind is wandering and I'm thinking...even if Kristen's hair was all messed up (like in the pic), even if she had that "freshly fuqed" look going on, I'm absolutely positive she'd still be fine. as. hell. I bet she could wake up hung over, in the middle of a desert, dehydrated and almost dying and she'd look like an absolute ****** angel. I swear to God. I'd fan her with palm fronds, feed her grapes, I'd give her sponge baths and wait on her hand and foot. There aren't many things I would not do for her, ffs. Which, is why it would never work. *sigh*


AllTheSame, thank you for what you're doing for me: giving me an excuse to scroll through many Google image searches of Kristen Stewart.

I'm trying to find a picture where she looks bad to prove your point that she'll still look good even when she looks bad, but the problem is - I can't find any photos where I think she looks bad.


----------



## McFly

lisbeth said:


> OMG, I'm blushing. Thank you. Never, though.


Never again? That's a shame.


----------



## gunner21

McFly said:


> Never again? That's a shame.


I prefer this one:


----------



## lisbeth

McFly said:


> Never again? That's a shame.


That's the best gif I've ever seen. I really want to know how it was made.


----------



## gunner21

lisbeth said:


> That's the best gif I've ever seen. I really want to know how it was made.


A wild contender appears:


----------



## McFly

lisbeth said:


> That's the best gif I've ever seen. I really want to know how it was made.


It's the youtuber that's able to get their cats to balance things on their heads:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Jeff271 said:


> How do you acquire a taste for heavy metal music?


I recommend these tracks:






^ nice postrock sound too in the beginning actually.





















^ I'm actually not a big fan but I find her vocals interesting.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

MobiusX said:


> Have you ever tasted your own period blood and what was it like


Raspberry cheesecake flavored.


----------



## Going Sane

lool i like the other ask a specific character from sas something.


----------



## Kanova

Does pleasure from nipples, clit and vagina feel different and separate or is it all the same?


----------



## Skeletra

Kanova said:


> Does pleasure from nipples, clit and vagina feel different and separate or is it all the same?


Different and separate


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

lisbeth said:


> I'd crawl over six miles of burning gravel with a rabid chihuahua chasing me just to watch a street cleaner dispose of some chewing gum that she spat out.


You just made my day.

If someone is shy do you prefer him to just be himself and act shy and true to what it feels or for him to fake a little confidence ?


----------



## twistix

RenegadeReloaded said:


> If someone is shy do you prefer him to just be himself and act shy and true to what it feels or for him to fake a little confidence ?


Short answer: yes

It's good to be yourself and shyness isn't a bad thing. However, sometimes you need to show some confidence too.


----------



## Protozoan

Hey girls,

So I've been thinking about a question I've really wanted to ask in this thread for a while now.

It's quite lengthy so I put it into spoiler tags.

Hopefully I can finally get some answers

[spoiler=Spoiler]If a woodchuck could chuck wood how much wood 
would a woodchuck chuck*???????????????????????????????*[/spoiler]

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kanova

Skeletra said:


> Different and separate


The pleasure and orgasm a woman feels must be overwhelming.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

lisbeth said:


> She's perfect. She's perfect. She's perfect. I'd crawl over six miles of burning gravel with a rabid chihuahua chasing me just to watch a street cleaner dispose of some chewing gum that she spat out.
> 
> Oh heavenly blessed beauty whose beauty is divine and everlasting
> 
> Dear heavenly blessed beauty, I have been thinking about you speechless and in awe. That deep gaze in your eyes, your perfect smile, all of your features just seem to all come together so well, almost angelical in a sense I suppose. The reason I am writing this is to let you know that I think I have found the most beautiful woman to grace us with her presence on our planet, and I am of course talking about you. I know this might mean absolutely nothing to you, and you probably get many of these types of texts and in real life BUT please understand that I am being as genuine as ever when I say that you are the ultimate dictionary definition of perfection, and I hope that one day God can bestow me with a woman as beautiful as you, I would be forever grateful. I hope that this message finds you well, I do not care if I get a response to this, I am just simply stating the obvious and had to let you know how I really felt.
> 
> IDK. I find Pride and Prejudice quite stiff and buttoned-up. I'm more of a Bronte sisters gal.


Go ahead modern hamlet.


----------



## Kevin001

Would you be pissed if a guy friend or your partner made a mistake and called you the wrong name? Like temporarily forgot what your name was?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

When you're in a store and see a guy you think is cute, do you make eye contact with him, or just walk around the corner and never look again; making him feel like you aren't the least bit interested?


----------



## Kevin001

How many tampons/pads do you go through a day when you are on your period? Like I grew up in a household full of women and it always amazed me on how much they used daily like damn.


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> Would you be pissed if a guy friend or your partner made a mistake and called you the wrong name? Like temporarily forgot what your name was?


Lol I know you're asking females but ffs, Kevin. How would you feel bro? If she called you by the wrong name, forgot what your name was? That has never happened to me (her "forgetting" or me forgetting) but ffs man if I ever did that I'd deserve to get slapped. Omg. I'd deserve worse than that.


----------



## doe deer

Kevin001 said:


> How many tampons/pads do you go through a day when you are on your period? Like I grew up in a household full of women and it always amazed me on how much they used daily like damn.


5-6 pads, it's hard to say, i never count


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Lol I know you're asking females but ffs, Kevin. How would you feel bro? If she called you by the wrong name, forgot what your name was? That has never happened to me (her "forgetting" or me forgetting) but ffs man if I ever did that I'd deserve to get slapped. Omg. I'd deserve worse than that.


I would feel like damn I must not be important. But um I did that once, forgot a girl's name......just a friend though not a romantic interest.


----------



## SouthWest

What's the biggest misconception about women that refuses to go away? What stereotype or hasty generalization bothers you the most?


----------



## Ai

SouthWest said:


> What's the biggest misconception about women that refuses to go away? What stereotype or hasty generalization bothers you the most?


98% of the stuff that frustrated single men on this forum say about women. All of it. It's exhausting and irritating.

#HypergamousCockCarousel


----------



## blue53669

Baldy Nohairs said:


> When you're in a store and see a guy you think is cute, do you make eye contact with him, or just walk around the corner and never look again; making him feel like you aren't the least bit interested?


depends on my mood... if i'm having a bad everything day, feel like a giant disgusting ugly monster, then I'll just sneak by... if I feel like an okay hair/clothes/face day then I'll try to look him in the eye and smile a lot


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> How many tampons/pads do you go through a day when you are on your period? Like I grew up in a household full of women and it always amazed me on how much they used daily like damn.


I have a heavy period, so have to change tampons about every two hours (and even that's sometimes not enough). I could use the bigger tampons and change them less often, but they really press on the bladder, so I use regular size and change them more often.

The following is not aimed at the user who asked it (so please don't take offense), but is about my experiences in general (i. e., just answering the question honestly).



SouthWest said:


> What's the biggest misconception about women that refuses to go away? What stereotype or hasty generalization bothers you the most?


That it doesn't matter what we look like or what our personalities are like, all we have to do is step outside and/or sit somewhere and wait and soon guys will be showering us with attention. This has literally _never. Once. Happened. In my life_, but according to this forum at least, it should be happening regularly, and if it isn't, then there's something seriously wrong with _me_. *Which directly contradicts the first assertion that ANY woman should get loads of attention, no matter how ugly or undesirable she is.* :?

Women like me are the "exception," yet somehow even the most ugly/fat/mentally unstable women get showered with attention from "normal" guys who have more options than anxious guys--who themselves would never go for women like me? Doesn't make sense.

Or to put it better...



Ai said:


> 98% of the stuff that frustrated single men on this forum say about women. All of it. It's exhausting and irritating.
> 
> #HypergamousCockCarousel


Yep. I don't come across these mindsets most elsewhere on the Internet (except comments sections and hate sites, which I avoid), or anywhere IRL, so it's just really weird to me how prevalent they are here. :|

Frustration is often given as an excuse, but I don't buy that. I'm not going to blame *everybody* for the actions of a few, no matter how frustrated I am. Yet when I express the tiniest bit of frustration toward _some_ men I get soundly criticized for overgeneralizing _all_ men, plus my frustration is usually brushed off as unjustified, so what holds for me/women like me should hold for everyone else who's frustrated. :serious:



Baldy Nohairs said:


> When you're in a store and see a guy you think is cute, do you make eye contact with him, or just walk around the corner and never look again; making him feel like you aren't the least bit interested?


I don't make eye contact with anyone. I often see guys who I think are cute...but I show them no signs of this, because I know for a fact they would not be interested in me. I wouldn't want to humiliate/offend them with my interest.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> How many tampons/pads do you go through a day when you are on your period? Like I grew up in a household full of women and it always amazed me on how much they used daily like damn.


If I'm only using tampons and not doing the tissuepon thing, let's see...tampons usually last 5-6 hours, so 4 tampons maybe. I don't get up in the middle of the night to change them generally. I use the *super* or *ultra* ones for overnight if it's a medium-heavy flow at the time.

I only use pads when I'm at home and only with tissuepons (so not to have that wet feeling, yuck!). I would never use them outside the house. I don't think they'd fit in my pants and you hear this plastic rustling noise with every step. I don't know how some women use those exclusively and not tampons.

I lived with 2 women for a couple years and those suckers never took out the bathroom trash. We used a big grocery store paper bag in the bathroom. I was always the one who had to take the bathroom trash out when it was very heavy and nearly overflowing with used tampons/pads from 3 women. Gross.


----------



## Ai

komorikun said:


> I don't think they'd fit in my pants and you hear this plastic rustling noise with every step. I don't know how some women use those exclusively and not tampons.


If they won't fit in your pants and they make sounds when you walk, you're not buying the right size for you. Lol


----------



## komorikun

Ai said:


> If they won't fit in your pants and they make sounds when you walk, you're not buying the right size for you. Lol


My pants are tight. I just buy the cheapest ones that have wings and are for medium flow. How do you deal with blood getting all over? It's so gross how the blood will get all over the outer lips and up the butt crack.


----------



## Ai

komorikun said:


> My pants are tight. I just buy the cheapest ones that have wings and are for medium flow. How do you deal with blood getting all over? It's so gross how the blood will get all over the outer lips and up the butt crack.


I buy the Always ultra-thin; it's really not obtrusive at all. If I'm having a heavy day, I just clean up often. Generally, though, they're really absorbent.

Personally, I've never really liked the idea of slipping a wad of cotton in my hoo-diddly. :b So pads are my go-to.


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> I buy the Always ultra-thin; it's really not obtrusive at all. If I'm having a heavy day, I just clean up often. Generally, though, they're really absorbent.
> 
> Personally, I've never really liked the idea of slipping a wad of cotton in my hoo-diddly. :b So pads are my go-to.


I could never understand how anyone could make use of thin pads (even @*komorikun* 's info about changing a tampon every 5-6 hours amazes me). I had to use those big honking overnight ones during the daytime, changing them frequently, and even then I sometimes had accidents. That's just normal for me, I guess. Hemorrhaging like nobody's business. No wonder I look anemic. :/

Those pads always ended up so squelchy. ;_;

I disliked the idea of putting something up inside myself too (they really seemed to discourage tampon use when they taught us about this in elementary school--lots of toxic shock fears), but after getting a Pap smear done for the first time in my thirties, I thought, that wasn't so bad, and decided to try tampons...if only I'd started far sooner. I have sensory issues, and so having to wear this big heavy pad always made me terribly physically miserable and I just wanted to lie in a tub of water five days a month. ;_; I had to plan *everything* around what time of the month I was due to start, and my period can vary by up to two weeks (one time I even seemed to have two periods in a month :| ), so it was a real hassle.

The only real annoyance with tampons is the bladder thing...but hopefully when I get that issue taken care of and heal up, that won't matter anymore. There is no "crossing fingers" emoticon here? Bleurgh. *crossing fingers*


----------



## komorikun

I've been using tampons since I was 12. I just pilfered my mother's stash.


----------



## 629753

Rough or slow?


----------



## Ai

@tehuti88 My eldest sister is the same way. In fact, she has incredibly irregular and heavy periods. She won't have one for 6 months, and then bleed insanely heavily for like three months straight.  She literally almost died once. She passed out in the bath tub, while she was in the process of standing up, and broke her foot. When my mother took her to the ER, they said her hemoglobin count was so low they'd actually seen patients _die_ at just a marginally lower level... She had to have a bunch of transfusions. It was crazy. o_0

Mine is not quite as bad, though it's gotten worse in the past year or so, for some reason. These particular pads, though thin, are actually much more absorbent than you'd think. My mother picked them up for me on accident once and I was desperate, so I used one. And I was quite surprised. I've been using them ever since.

But no, they would certainly never work for my sister or anyone with similar problems. D: :/


----------



## Overdrive

Why women are soo hard to understand ? dumb question i know.


----------



## Ai

Overdrive said:


> Why women are soo hard to understand ? dumb question i know.


Because we're people and everyone is hard to understand.


----------



## AllTheSame

Another question I bet most will be too chicken to answer....but what do you find more stimulating (which would you rather have):

~ fingers (your or theirs)
~ their tongue
~ a vibrator
~ a dildo
~ vegetables
~ a shower massage

(or all of the above)


----------



## doe deer

Overdrive said:


> Why women are soo hard to understand ? dumb question i know.


most are, i really don't know why. but i consider myself to be quite a simple person.


----------



## SomeTosser

*How is babby formed?*

how is babby formed
how girl get pragnent


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SomeTosser said:


> how is babby formed
> how girl get pragnent


How are you getting away with that username? XD


----------



## tehuti88

sometosser said:


> how is babby formed
> how girl get pragnent


stork


----------



## SomeTosser

Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol


----------



## SomeTosser

Its only offensive in YOUR country.


----------



## waterfairy

SomeTosser said:


> Its only offensive in YOUR country.


I don't get it. What's supposed to be offensive about it? lol xD


----------



## Carolyne

waterfairy said:


> I don't get it. What's supposed to be offensive about it? lol xD


I googled it haha, "A "tosser" is literally a man who is overly fond of masturbation" XD but it looks like it's used like how we might say "dickhead"

Cursing in other languages is fun.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SomeTosser said:


> Its only offensive in YOUR country.


Sorry I just find it amusing how there are loopholes like that :lol then again 'dickhead' isn't blocked either I noticed.


----------



## waterfairy

Carolyne said:


> I googled it haha, "A "tosser" is literally a man who is overly fond of masturbation" XD but it looks like it's used like how we might say "dickhead"
> 
> Cursing in other languages is fun.


:haha Is that what British people say? They have a way of making vulgar things sound a lot more proper and fancier lol but maybe it sounds that way to me since I'm not from there.


----------



## relm1

I would like to know, do you like to have boobs or is it a real pain?


----------



## waterfairy

relm1 said:


> I would like to know, do you like to have boobs or is it a real pain?


It's a neutral thing for me. I mean, they're cool I guess lol


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I lived with 2 women for a couple years and those suckers never took out the bathroom trash. We used a big grocery store paper bag in the bathroom. I was always the one who had to take the bathroom trash out when it was very heavy and nearly overflowing with used tampons/pads from 3 women. Gross.


The down side of living with women, trust I know.


----------



## tehuti88

relm1 said:


> I would like to know, do you like to have boobs or is it a real pain?


They're annoying for me personally. :/ Big, cumbersome, always getting in the way, and they aren't even attractive (think naked native women in _National Geographic_). I like to cross my arms and stuff, and they don't help with that--they actually kind of cut off the circulation in my upper arms at times. Plus whoever it is who makes bras seems utterly incapable of making any that fit AND are comfortable AND hold everything in place. Plus it's always a little bit worrisome when a lump appears on one, especially if they're just naturally lumpy. Plus having them probably doesn't help with my back pain. Plus it's too humiliating to jog or hurry anywhere...for obvious reasons.

But I know if I didn't have them, then my bottom half would look even bigger than it already is. :sigh


----------



## regimes

relm1 said:


> I would like to know, do you like to have boobs or is it a real pain?


it's a goddamn ****ing pain, tbh.

they get sore, you have to wear a bra, and if you have big ones you have to wear an absurdly tight bra just to run and not hurt yourself. by the end of the day it's like releasing the kraken. you WISH you could go without a bra but ur tits look awful without one. and the soreness.


----------



## tehuti88

regimes said:


> by the end of the day it's like releasing the kraken.


:lol Not far from the truth, honestly.


----------



## JustAguy6688

Okay.. so Im a guy and I have a platonic friend.. well honestly not exactly. I do like her and she liked me and we dated a bit at one point (she asked me out).. anyway she fell in love with her best female friend and roomate. Long story short we remained friends but the relationship is quite flirty and we keep in contact sporadically with her usually contacting me if we dont talk for too long.

When we go out its very flirty to moderately flirty and generally we go out alone and do things that are date like. I must of been really niave but im afraid Im not a friend but a back up boyfriend that shes keeping around just incase (which makes me feel pretty small because she sure makes me feel like were good friends and she really cares).

This is a person aside from my attraction to her I genuinely love hanging out with and am okay with a platonic friendship but if im being used as a back up plan and not even a real friend? Well it hurts.

Sorry for the long post but im kind of hoping that maybe the reason she is distant is because ive been distant. (Ever since she choose her girlfriend over me I have tried not to call very much or text.. only occasionally.)

Is she my real friend or am I just some guy to keep around? And the main interest is.. in platonic male/female friendships how often is it acceptable for me to contact her? I feel awkward calling her too much because it makes me feel it gives the wrong message or makes me look weak. In future platonic guy/girl friendships how often can I call just to say hey? Or should guys and girls never call just to chat if just friends? Ahhhhhh im so confused.. i dont know what im supposed to do. My guy friends I could call and just bs about any stupid thing i might of heard but with her i feel i need a damn good reason or invitation and also i tend to not treat her like a guy friend.. i dunno help me be able to be friends with girls im not dating lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ai

SomeTosser said:


> Its only offensive in YOUR country.


It's not even really _that_ "offensive" in the UK, is it? Lol I mean, it's not _polite_. It's not something you want to just drop in a professional context, but I could certainly think of bigger contenders.



JustAguy6688 said:


> Is she my real friend or am I just some guy to keep around?


I think that's something you're going to have to ask her. We can't possibly know enough about your personal dynamic to make an ultimate, infallible determination.



> And the main interest is.. in platonic male/female friendships how often is it acceptable for me to contact her?


Also more of an individual thing. There aren't any hardfast rules, as far as I'm concerned. Whatever you and she are comfortable with. In fact, I get the feeling that most people who want to stake especially platonic claims on heterosexual male/female relationships contact each other _more_, because it stands to represent a more casual camaraderie than trying to play some kind of carefully choreographed mating dance. I message back and forth with my best guy friends almost every day (though I've also known and have been friends with one since I was about 8 or 9, so we have a very casual and familiar dynamic.)


----------



## doe deer

relm1 said:


> I would like to know, do you like to have boobs or is it a real pain?


i love my boobs :yes


----------



## JustAguy6688

Ai said:


> It's not even really _that_ "offensive" in the UK, is it? Lol I mean, it's not _polite_. It's not something you want to just drop in a professional context, but I could certainly think of bigger contenders.
> 
> I think that's something you're going to have to ask her. We can't possibly know enough about your personal dynamic to make an ultimate, infallible determination.
> 
> Also more of an individual thing. There aren't any hardfast rules, as far as I'm concerned. Whatever you and she are comfortable with. In fact, I get the feeling that most people who want to stake especially platonic claims on heterosexual male/female relationships contact each other _more_, because it stands to represent a more casual camaraderie than trying to play some kind of carefully choreographed mating dance. I message back and forth with my best guy friends almost every day (though I've also known and have been friends with one since I was about 8 or 9, so we have a very casual and familiar dynamic.)


Thanks a lot.. and yes! Weve been doing a damn mating dance for 3 long years!! Im 30 years old and still learning. Its 100% certain. This relationship exsists purely for her comfort and benefit and my needs are irrelavent.

I should of known 3 years ago when we went on a 2 dates (which went well) and she stopped speaking to me for 3 months. Only to emerge dating her best female friend. She never cared about my feelings. I texted her hey did i do anything wrong? Hey why arent you talking to me? Nothing for 3 months. She may not of wanted to admit the truth but she also didnt care enough about me. I should of known and cut her off then..

Now here i am 3 years later and i dont know what i want to do.

You mentioned confronting her about all this.. im very afraid of what kind of response ill get. First of all as a girl can you say for sure she knew what she was doing? And secondly, isnt there a very high chance i could ruin any friendship there is and make things awkward and or hostile if i do?

I guess its one of those things where i value someone in my life who I know now has been using me/stringing me along keeping me just enough around but still on the outside of her social circle for her own benefit.

I dont think i could ever confront her.. maybe i should but i feel she would deny it and put me in a real awkward position. Honestly i think ill be cutting this one off. Ouch this hurts.. so many good times but.. i got my self respect. If im not a friend and im a backburner romantic interest then i may as well accept it abd view her in the same light.. a date interest who is valuing herself over me at every turn and currently choosing someone else over me.

I cant help but want revenge now though.. nothing brutal.. maybe just hang out with her one last time and then ignore/flirt with other woman when we go out and then remove myself from the situation. I know you probably think this sounds awful but im a man and i have pride and i dont like people getting over on me and using me. I just want to leave on a high note that i can feel good im in control again.. even as i say all this i know it may not be fulfilling but honestly i feel really used right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun

relm1 said:


> I would like to know, do you like to have boobs or is it a real pain?


I feel neutral about it. The only pain I have is when the bra digs into my skin, that's why I avoid underwire bras. I don't wear a bra at home. I think for women with very big boobs, back pain is common and the bra digging into the skin pain. I don't have that issue, lol

In summer when it's hot and humid, it can get rather gross underneath the bra. The sweat likes to collect there and it doesn't dry out very well.


----------



## Darktower776

(For those women that haven't had kids.)

Does the thought of carrying a baby inside of you and then birthing the baby seem scary at all? Or is it just a natural seeming thing that many women just do?

I've tried to think of it from my perspective- even though it's impossible obviously- and the idea of it seems a bit scary. Especially the birthing part.


----------



## lisbeth

Darktower776 said:


> (For those women that haven't had kids.)
> 
> Does the thought of carrying a baby inside of you and then birthing the baby seem scary at all? Or is it just a natural seeming thing that many women just do?
> 
> I've tried to think of it from my perspective- even though it's impossible obviously- and the idea of it seems a bit scary. Especially the birthing part.


Throw out "scary" and try "absolute nightmare material, ninth circle of hell".

The idea is absolutely horrifying to me and always has been. Firstly the idea of having another creature living inside your body, pushing your organs into the wrong places, and which you can feel kicking - that is not a nice idea when you remove the maternal emotion from it. If that wasn't normal to us and didn't have a nice result (the child), that would seem like surrealist body horror. There are also all the more normal ****ty parts of it, like morning sickness, which can be really debilitating. Secondly, the idea of actually giving birth is ... awful. Many hours of (I've been told) the worst pain you can experience, and the possibility of both your vagina and anus tearing - no thank you. Being stitched up again with a needle and thread - no thank you. Childbirth can also cause vaginal prolapse. Some women actually get post-traumatic stress disorder from childbirth. TBH I'm surprised it isn't more common.

I do want to have children, but the idea of being pregnant and giving birth is really really awful to me. It just seems like the worst thing ever.


----------



## tehuti88

Darktower776 said:


> Does the thought of carrying a baby inside of you and then birthing the baby seem scary at all? Or is it just a natural seeming thing that many women just do?


It seems utterly horrifying to me. Largely because of my bladder issues--I have interstitial cystitis, meaning my bladder can barely hold any urine, and to have a gestating baby compounding that issue appalls me. Expectant mothers always joke about waking up to pee every hour and the baby "dancing on top of/playing kickball" with their bladders, and I don't find it funny at all, I find it nightmarish. That has _literally_ been my life for almost the past decade, no way in hell would I want MORE of that. :no

Oh, plus the pain, let's not forget that. :afr And I have enough issues with weight gain, so putting up with even more of _that_ due to being pregnant...ugh!

One reason I'm glad I'm not sexually active and never plan to be (not that I have many childbearing years left, anyway). Not even mentioning the fact that I hate babies...well, not really _hate_ them, but...babies and OCD are not a good mix. And there's all the unpleasantness of providing for/raising the kid that would come afterward--but your question was not about that, so...

Women who loved being pregnant and adored having babies, that's good for you, I have no judgement about that. I'm not one of your number, though. God would I be a horrible mother.


----------



## Virgo

relm1 said:


> I would like to know, do you like to have boobs or is it a real pain?


I don't notice them really so I'm indifferent about it. I have little boobs so I guess girls from my end don't have enough of it to know!



Darktower776 said:


> (For those women that haven't had kids.)
> 
> Does the thought of carrying a baby inside of you and then birthing the baby seem scary at all? Or is it just a natural seeming thing that many women just do?
> 
> I've tried to think of it from my perspective- even though it's impossible obviously- and the idea of it seems a bit scary. Especially the birthing part.


Absolutely. Not only does it seem horrifying, it seems completely and utterly unnatural. I mean, how could something like that be natural? Also absolutely gross. Pregnancy is gross. I guess in the end though, I can't knock it 'til I try it, LOL

please if there's a god in this world, I don't ever want to try it


----------



## tea111red

Darktower776 said:


> (For those women that haven't had kids.)
> 
> Does the thought of carrying a baby inside of you and then birthing the baby seem scary at all? Or is it just a natural seeming thing that many women just do?
> 
> I've tried to think of it from my perspective- even though it's impossible obviously- and the idea of it seems a bit scary. Especially the birthing part.


no. it's the raising the kid part that makes me nervous.


----------



## doe deer

Darktower776 said:


> (For those women that haven't had kids.)
> 
> Does the thought of carrying a baby inside of you and then birthing the baby seem scary at all? Or is it just a natural seeming thing that many women just do?
> 
> I've tried to think of it from my perspective- even though it's impossible obviously- and the idea of it seems a bit scary. Especially the birthing part.


everything about it is disgusting to me. it seems so unnatural, i could never be pregnant or give birth. i get nauseated just trying to answer this.


----------



## DC1994

What do girls like to talk about most when they hang out together? :smile2:


----------



## kivi

Darktower776 said:


> (For those women that haven't had kids.)
> 
> Does the thought of carrying a baby inside of you and then birthing the baby seem scary at all? Or is it just a natural seeming thing that many women just do?
> 
> I've tried to think of it from my perspective- even though it's impossible obviously- and the idea of it seems a bit scary. Especially the birthing part.


Carrying a baby inside seems interesting to me actually but the idea of giving birth extremely scares me. I also feel like I'd be too worried about having a miscarriage or other problems during a pregnancy.


----------



## DC1994

waterfairy said:


> :haha Is that what British people say? They have a way of making vulgar things sound a lot more proper and fancier lol but maybe it sounds that way to me since I'm not from there.


Hi, yeah us Brits definitely have a unique way of speaking and it changes throughout the country. Although we are all particularly fond of calling each other tossers and wankers... Sorry but were not too proper haha, people make swearing an art form here. Maybe we should do a thread on British vs American slang / phrases lol


----------



## tehuti88

DC1994 said:


> What do girls like to talk about most when they hang out together? :smile2:


I don't have anybody to hang out with to talk about anything. :/

Even if I did, though, I don't like to talk about the stuff that most people--male or female--consider typical. Whenever my mother meets a lady friend of hers and they get chatting they talk mostly about physical ailments, family gossip, and beading advice. Not my idea of interesting by a long shot.


----------



## DC1994

tehuti88 said:


> I don't have anybody to hang out with to talk about anything. :/
> 
> Even if I did, though, I don't like to talk about the stuff that most people--male or female--consider typical. Whenever my mother meets a lady friend of hers and they get chatting they talk mostly about physical ailments, family gossip, and beading advice. Not my idea of interesting by a long shot.


Oh I'm sorry to hear that!... I get where you're coming from though. All my (limited number of) female friends like to do when they hang out is ***** about people behind their back, I just wondered if this is what girls talk about most or if its just my friends


----------



## AllTheSame

Would you ever marry a guy before you had sex? I'm just curious as to how many women would / wouldn't (I'm not judging either way). I just think I could never, ever marry a woman without having had sex first. Sex and intimacy are obviously not everything, of course not, but those things are a huge part of any relationship imo. How would you marry someone, for better for worse, till death do us part, if you had no idea if you were compatible in the bedroom? Sure you can be intimate in many other ways, without having sex, but I would just worry about being compatible. I don't think it would take a huge stretch of the imagination to see how it could all go wrong....imagine if you ended up marrying a very selfish lover, for example. Of if you liked very, very different things in the bedroom. So would you?


----------



## doe deer

AllTheSame said:


> Would you ever marry a guy before you had sex? I'm just curious as to how many women would / wouldn't (I'm not judging either way). I just think I could never, ever marry a woman without having had sex first. Sex and intimacy are obviously not everything, of course not, but those things are a huge part of any relationship imo. How would you marry someone, for better for worse, till death do us part, if you had no idea if you were compatible in the bedroom? Sure you can be intimate in many other ways, without having sex, but I would just worry about being compatible. I don't think it would take a huge stretch of the imagination to see how it could all go wrong....imagine if you ended up marrying a very selfish lover, for example. Of if you liked very, very different things in the bedroom. So would you?


no. i can't imagine a situation in which i would do that. it's an important part of the relationship (assuming you're not asexual or something) so i just can't imagine doing anything like that. i feel like anyone who says otherwise is lying or has a really low sex drive, i could be wrong though.


----------



## komorikun

AllTheSame said:


> Another question I bet most will be too chicken to answer....but what do you find more stimulating (which would you rather have):
> 
> ~ fingers (your or theirs)
> ~ their tongue
> ~ a vibrator
> ~ a dildo
> ~ vegetables
> ~ a shower massage
> 
> (or all of the above)


I think this is supposed to go in the 18+ version of the this thread.


----------



## AllTheSame

komorikun said:


> I'm not offended. I was going to answer the question but then noticed it wasn't the 18+ forum. I did not remove bloody tampons from the trash. I threw out the trash bag that was full of bloody tampons and pads.


Lol OK.


----------



## waterfairy

DC1994 said:


> Hi, yeah us Brits definitely have a unique way of speaking and it changes throughout the country. Although we are all particularly fond of calling each other tossers and wankers... Sorry but were not too proper haha, people make swearing an art form here. Maybe we should do a thread on British vs American slang / phrases lol


I've watched some episodes of Skins, and they are constantly using the word "wanker." :haha but yeah we should make a thread and see which culture is dirtier lol


----------



## waterfairy

AllTheSame said:


> Would you ever marry a guy before you had sex? I'm just curious as to how many women would / wouldn't (I'm not judging either way). I just think I could never, ever marry a woman without having had sex first. Sex and intimacy are obviously not everything, of course not, but those things are a huge part of any relationship imo. How would you marry someone, for better for worse, till death do us part, if you had no idea if you were compatible in the bedroom? Sure you can be intimate in many other ways, without having sex, but I would just worry about being compatible. I don't think it would take a huge stretch of the imagination to see how it could all go wrong....imagine if you ended up marrying a very selfish lover, for example. Of if you liked very, very different things in the bedroom. So would you?


No way. I respect those who do wait, but I would never. To me, it's too important to just wait and see how it goes on your wedding night. There are so many things that can go wrong with that, and I'm not just talking about compatibility. Then guess what? It's too late. You're already married.


----------



## Ai

DC1994 said:


> All my (limited number of) female friends like to do when they hang out is ***** about people behind their back, I just wondered if this is what girls talk about most or if its just my friends


A lot of girls and women do that (which is irritating as all get out.) But a lot don't. Alternatively, I've met some pretty catty guys who do the same. lol I think it has more to do with personality than "gender," per se--though gendered social norms can definitely influence habits and openness, considering it's more "acceptable" for women to do so than men.

Mostly my female friends and I talk about geeky interests and what's going on in our lives. Depending on the individual, sometimes politics. The specific topics tend to vary by friend. My closest friend seems to alternate between how stressed she is, what her awful sister has done to her that day, and sex... 



AllTheSame said:


> Would you ever marry a guy before you had sex?


Theoretically? Sure. Sex isn't very high on my list of priorities (and due to some medical problems preventing me from getting contraception I'm comfortable with, I'm not having it anyway--at least not PIV.) Realistically, though? I've a lot of reservations about marriage in general, so to even get to a stage in my life where I would consider it a viable option, I would have had to have known the person for a pretty damn long time on a very intimate emotional level... And most (non-asexual) couples don't reach that stage without ever having gotten physically intimate in some shape or form. I think the most realistic scenario where that would be a likelihood is if they had a personal vested interest in waiting until marriage.

(But, in those instances, it's usually a traditional religious concern... Which, in the case of hetero couplings, often means they view sex as a procreative tool... And I want none of that bologna.)

Soooo.... Hahaha. Potentially yes. But probably not. Just logistically speaking.



AllTheSame said:


> removing bloody tampons from your housemate's trashcan


There's nothing "adult" about menstruation or sanitary products. That is hardly comparable to talking about sex.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ai said:


> There's nothing "adult" about menstruation or sanitary products.


Uhmmm....OK. I never said there was (or wasn't).



Ai said:


> That is hardly comparable to talking about sex.


Lol. OK. I feel enlightened now. Thanks for that lmao. Words of wisdom from Ai.


----------



## In The Shade

Other than physical appearance, what do you girls look for in a guy?


----------



## relm1

How come there isn't a thread like this for women to ask a man anything? I guess woman know everything about men.


----------



## 552569

relm1 said:


> How come there isn't a thread like this for women to ask a man anything? I guess woman know everything about men.


Obviously, lol. Nah, I'm sure there's one out there somewhere.


----------



## Kevin001

relm1 said:


> How come there isn't a thread like this for women to ask a man anything? I guess woman know everything about men.


Here you go...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/ask-a-male-anything-1177354/


----------



## doe deer

In The Shade said:


> Other than physical appearance, what do you girls look for in a guy?


 someone with similar interests and opinions, i think that's pretty important if you're in a relationship, i'm not saying you have to feel the same about everything but it is important to agree on some things. i don't really "look" for anything, i just happen to like and get along with some people.


----------



## relm1

Kevin001 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/ask-a-male-anything-1177354/


Ahh, I see, it's 11 months old. Men are simple beasts. :grin2:


----------



## AllTheSame

relm1 said:


> Ahh, I see, it's 11 months old. Men are simple beasts. :grin2:


Or....some women can be complicated. As. ***. Don't get me wrong I absolutely love, adore women. But ffs man, ffs. They just came out with a book that tells you how to figure one of those womenz creatures out....


----------



## Ai

In The Shade said:


> Other than physical appearance, what do you girls look for in a guy?


I tend to gravitate toward qualities like humor, kindness, open-mindedness, empathy, honesty, respectfulness, humor, passion for hobbies or interests, humor... humor... If we're going to date long term, responsibility is also pretty necessary.

Mostly, I'm geeky, goofy, and bizarre and I tend to appreciate and admire other people who are geeky, goofy, and bizarre.

(Sara Bareilles is my celebrity everything... ;P)



AllTheSame said:


> Uhmmm....OK. I never said there was (or wasn't).
> 
> Lol. OK. I feel enlightened now. Thanks for that lmao. Words of wisdom from Ai.


_Staff edit_


----------



## relm1

Here is a question for women. What is something men tend to be clueless about regarding women?


----------



## tehuti88

In The Shade said:


> Other than physical appearance, what do you girls look for in a guy?


Common interests are far more important to me than looks, because I just can't be bothered to get close to somebody if we don't have similar passions to talk about. A guy can be the hottest guy in the world but if we have no interests or values in common, what am I going to relate to him about? He's just eye candy. And eye candy might be nice to look at but it doesn't spark my fire any. :/ This applies not only to a potential romantic partner but to platonic friends, as well. I've had some people try to befriend me, but we had nothing in common, so despite my loneliness I didn't feel like expending the effort to befriend them in return.

There are other qualities I'd look for, of course (see Ai's response*, for example--I wouldn't want to get close to somebody who shares my interests but is otherwise a douchebag), but this is the main one.

Granted, even though I'm pretty sure most women look for these qualities as well, my standards regarding physical appearance are pretty low, and I'm not interested in the sexual aspect of things, so my answer applies only to me and not other women.

(ETA--Ai's earlier response deleted, but it listed things like kindness, empathy, sense of humor and whatnot.)



relm1 said:


> Here is a question for women. What is something men tend to be clueless about regarding women?


I feel like if I answer this honestly, I could spark an argument (not with you, but just because of the atmosphere on this site). :/

I'll just say that most of the cluelessness toward women that I see from men seems to be confined to the Internet and not IRL, fortunately.


----------



## InfamousD

Ai said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f329/
> 
> Yeah, for the longest time, I didn't even know the 18+ forum existed, honestly. I don't feel like they advertise its existence very well... unless someone is being rebuked for discussing topics of a sexual nature where they shouldn't. lol


It says *"There are no posts in this forum.*". What do I do now? This is not cool. As a human being I have a God given right to have an open discussion about genitalia.


----------



## Ai

InfamousD said:


> It says *"There are no posts in this forum.*". What do I do now? This is not cool. As a human being I have a God given right to have an open discussion about genitalia.


Oh, sorry. You have to create a topic, basically to the effect of, "I'm requesting access to the 18+ Adults Only forum," or whatever. It's one of those deals where only you and forum staff can see the threads you create--similar to the process you undergo if you want to request a screen name change.


----------



## Overdrive

Does women like synthesizers lol ?


----------



## InfamousD

Ai said:


> Oh, sorry. You have to create a topic, basically to the effect of, "I'm requesting access to the 18+ Adults Only forum," or whatever. It's one of those deals where only you and forum staff can see the threads you create--similar to the process you undergo if you want to request a screen name change.


Thanks!:wink2: Now I just have to wait.


----------



## InfamousD

@AllTheSame - What happened to your post dude? You gave some good advice and I was just about to reply to it.


----------



## Carolyne

Ai said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f329/
> 
> Yeah, for the longest time, I didn't even know the 18+ forum existed, honestly. I don't feel like they advertise its existence very well... unless someone is being rebuked for discussing topics of a sexual nature where they shouldn't. lol


Oh, wow, thanks.


----------



## InfamousD

Carolyne said:


> Oh, wow, thanks.


I know what you're thinking... You and I can finally get kinky!:whip


----------



## Carolyne

InfamousD said:


> I know what you're thinking... You and I can finally get kinky!:whip


I'm sorry to be mean but I really must clear this up at some point, so why not now. I was making fun of you when I posted that wink-face, because I was annoyed by your posts.


----------



## InfamousD

Carolyne said:


> I'm sorry to be mean but I really must clear this up at some point, so why not now. I was making fun of you when I posted that wink-face, because I was annoyed by your posts.


So you finally admit that you gave me a false signal. That's all I wanted you to do, to admit that you lead me on and then stabbed me in the back when I least expected it. I was really hurt about what you said about me, and now I'm glad that you finally managed to release all that guilt by repenting, but that knife is still lodged deep inside my back, shaving away fragments of my spine with every step I take.


----------



## JaegerLover217

are there any women on here who don't feel it is the mans job, role to make the first move and be the initiator in terms of starting a relationship?


----------



## relm1

tehuti88 said:


> I feel like if I answer this honestly, I could spark an argument (not with you, but just because of the atmosphere on this site). :/
> 
> I'll just say that most of the cluelessness toward women that I see from men seems to be confined to the Internet and not IRL, fortunately.


I am clueless so please clue me in. I don't want to be.


----------



## Ai

JaegerLover217 said:


> are there any women on here who don't feel it is the mans job, role to make the first move and be the initiator in terms of starting a relationship?


Yes.



relm1 said:


> I am clueless so please clue me in. I don't want to be.


I actually answered this question (and @tehuti88 and I have very similar opinions on this matter), but it was deleted in the purge, for some reason. lol It is a sensitive topic. I can PM you my reply, if you like. But over all, the potential for conflict and the fact that such discussions rarely end without harsh feelings on both sides of the aisle is why she is hesitant. Emotions can run a little high on this website, especially when it comes to comparisons between male and female experiences.


----------



## relm1

Ai said:


> Yes.
> 
> I actually answered this question (and @*tehuti88* and I have very similar opinions on this matter), but it was deleted in the purge, for some reason. lol It is a sensitive topic. I can PM you my reply, if you like. But over all, the potential for conflict and the fact that such discussions rarely end without harsh feelings on both sides of the aisle is why she is hesitant. Emotions can run a little high on this website, especially when it comes to comparisons between male and female experiences.


Sure, you can PM me your thoughts. I honestly don't know the answer. As long is it is written from a place of compassion, I promise to take it very seriously.


----------



## Ai

relm1 said:


> Sure, you can PM me your thoughts. I honestly don't know the answer. As long is it is written from a place of compassion, I promise to take it very seriously.


Sent.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I wanna change my avatar again so I need opinion. Which do you think will look the best?

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...5Wako7QAhUBXiYKHcWTDvQQxiAIBCgA&iact=c&ictx=1

Or

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...JzIko7QAhXBwiYKHSIZCE8QxiAIECgM&iact=c&ictx=1


----------



## waterfairy

Overdrive said:


> Does women like synthesizers lol ?


I like some '80s pop, so I guess the answer would be yes for me


----------



## Kevin001

Why do you guys always smell so good? I think I might have asked this already, lol.


----------



## causalset

I read some studies that females judge whether or not a male is datable within first 3 minutes of interaction and then they don't change their mind once their mind is made up. Do you personally do that (the stats show that 90% of women admitted that they do, are you one of them)? If so, how do you rationalize it? I mean if you are dealing with a robot then yes I can see that by the way robot operates for three minutes you can judge how the robot always operate. But human beings aren't robots. Or are you saying that they are? As in, being a "creature of habbit" is so predictable that it makes it robotic? And if so, don't you think its unfair that some males are "stuck" into being "losers" and can't do anything about it? I mean if they "could" change things about themselves, then you would have given them a chance to. So the fact that you don't give them a chance indicates that you assume they are unchangable. And, if so, its easy for you to walk away from someone unchangable, but how would you feel being that very person when you won't be able to walk away from your own, unchangable, self?


----------



## littleghost

I don't turn on the water but I always close the door. My husband wouldn't even close the door if I didn't make him. I think one of the best things in our marriage was when he started using the bathroom out in the hall and left the master bathroom for me. I've been married 25+ years and I still can't stand the sound if I can hear him.


----------



## littleghost

Marko3 said:


> hmmm... how many of you girls play videogames... percentually?
> And what more, consoles or PC?
> 
> Thank u..


I play some PC games, but I'm old. My daughter is 22, beautiful and intelligent and plays lots of console games. When she was working out of state for a few months most of her time she spent with her boyfriend was through playing games together.


----------



## littleghost

zonebox said:


> What is the deal with nick nacks? I know not all girls are fascinated with them, but for those of you who are.. why do they bring you so much joy? My mother is a fanatic, and so many of the houses I go to for work have them all over the place.
> 
> I imagine they make cleaning a real pita, and they are always getting in the way :lol Plus they can get really expensive.


I am a female and I don't really understand the knick knack. They clutter things up and get all dusty.


----------



## tehuti88

causalset said:


> I read some studies that females judge whether or not a male is datable within first 3 minutes of interaction and then they don't change their mind once their mind is made up. Do you personally do that (the stats show that 90% of women admitted that they do, are you one of them)? If so, how do you rationalize it? I mean if you are dealing with a robot then yes I can see that by the way robot operates for three minutes you can judge how the robot always operate. But human beings aren't robots. Or are you saying that they are? As in, being a "creature of habbit" is so predictable that it makes it robotic? And if so, don't you think its unfair that some males are "stuck" into being "losers" and can't do anything about it? I mean if they "could" change things about themselves, then you would have given them a chance to. So the fact that you don't give them a chance indicates that you assume they are unchangable. And, if so, its easy for you to walk away from someone unchangable, but how would you feel being that very person when you won't be able to walk away from your own, unchangable, self?


:serious:

Can't really answer because I'm not quite sure what the question is, plus I'm one of those women whom guys apparently decide they aren't interested in within three minutes of seeing what I look like or hearing how boring/anxious I am.


----------



## waterfairy

Kevin001 said:


> Why do you guys always smell so good? I think I might have asked this already, lol.


Bath and Body Works lol


----------



## JaegerLover217

Ai said:


> Yes.
> 
> I actually answered this question (and @*tehuti88* and I have very similar opinions on this matter), but it was deleted in the purge, for some reason. lol It is a sensitive topic. I can PM you my reply, if you like. But over all, the potential for conflict and the fact that such discussions rarely end without harsh feelings on both sides of the aisle is why she is hesitant. Emotions can run a little high on this website, especially when it comes to comparisons between male and female experiences.


any women here who care to address themselves and say they have successfully been the initiator in dating and relationships?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Why do you guys always smell so good? I think I might have asked this already, lol.


I think you did, and I think I replied, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think you did, and I think I replied, lol.


Yep you did....http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/ask-a-female-anything-1177466/index39.html#post1085211186


----------



## Ai

JaegerLover217 said:


> any women here who care to address themselves and say they have successfully been the initiator in dating and relationships?


Yes. lol



Kevin001 said:


> Yep you did....http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/ask-a-female-anything-1177466/index39.html#post1085211186


:lol Obviously this is just a subject very near and dear to your heart :b (... nose?)


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> :lol Obviously this is just a subject very near and dear to your heart :b (... nose?)


One of my favorite things about girls....they smell so good, lol.


----------



## NeuronAssembly

For those who have/had boyfriends, did your boyfriend have social problems himself? How did the presence/absence of it affect the relationship and your compatibility?


----------



## In The Shade

Even though you have social anxiety yourself, are guys with social anxiety a turn off?

Be honest


----------



## tea111red

In The Shade said:


> Even though you have social anxiety yourself, are guys with social anxiety a turn off?
> 
> Be honest


i can't put up w/ the ones that use the silent treatment.....ugh, please.....no. if the person was like me, then okay. i also can work w/ someone that makes an effort to talk and shows a willingness to improve. i don't really mind the people that like to stay home.....i don't like going out much, either, anyway.


----------



## Ai

In The Shade said:


> Even though you have social anxiety yourself, are guys with social anxiety a turn off?
> 
> Be honest


No, not a turn off. I actually find shyness or bashfulness kind of endearing. Boastful behavior irritates me to the core. I tend to struggle to _connect_ with other people who are socially anxious, however. I'm not a particularly assertive person under normal circumstances. I can initiate interactions, _sometimes_, if I'm in the right state of mind. But otherwise, and more commonly, I have a habit of socially withdrawing and hiding a lot... Something the other person will often simultaneously also be doing. Consequently, I will illogically assume the other person's lack of emotional presence is an indication that they don't like me, or that I'm annoying... While they are likely assuming the same of me.

Compatibility be damned. If no one is interacting with one another, a relationship--platonic or romantic--can't happen. lol

I end up needing someone who is more proactive than I, who can sense when I'm retreating out of fear rather than normal introspective introvert stuff, and who is willing to come pull me back out. I am exhausting and I don't know if I can say with any degree of confidence that the work is actually worth it. Lol But c'est la vie.



NeuronAssembly said:


> For those who have/had boyfriends, did your boyfriend have social problems himself? How did the presence/absence of it affect the relationship and your compatibility?


He's not exceptionally outgoing, but he doesn't have any kind of social impediment, no. As I kind of explained above, I think it's helpful to me that he isn't inhibited when it comes to initiating interactions or advocating for me in awkward social encounters/situations. Having never experienced social anxiety himself, however, I do think he struggles a bit sometimes to _fully_ understand--and that can potentially complicate things. But he always tries and he has been respectful of my needs regardless. So it hasn't been a problem.

Otherwise, as far as personal interests, general personalities, and worldviews are concerned, we are very compatible. So that helps too, I guess. lol


----------



## InfamousD

If a guy has a crush on you but isn't sexually attracted to you, what would you think of him?


----------



## NeuronAssembly

Ai said:


> He's not exceptionally outgoing, but he doesn't have any kind of social impediment, no. As I kind of explained above, I think it's helpful to me that he isn't inhibited when it comes to initiating interactions or advocating for me in awkward social encounters/situations. Having never experienced social anxiety himself, however, I do think he struggles a bit sometimes to _fully_ understand--and that can potentially complicate things. But he always tries and he has been respectful of my needs regardless. So it hasn't been a problem.
> 
> Otherwise, as far as personal interests, general personalities, and worldviews are concerned, we are very compatible. So that helps too, I guess. lol


Thanks for responding to my question. Yeah, your answer does make a lot of sense, I can see how it would be fairly helpful for someone who's socially anxious to be with a partner who can take the initiative more. Anyway, glad you've found someone who fills your needs and who you're compatible with!


----------



## Virgo

In The Shade said:


> Even though you have social anxiety yourself, are guys with social anxiety a turn off?
> 
> Be honest


There's no doubt at all that confidence is far more attractive. I am more attracted to confident guys. Hey, I don't really expect people to be attracted to _me_ though. But in all honesty, confidence is better.

However, social anxiety is not an instant turn-off. Shy guys can be charming and cute. There's a guy in my art classes who I am convinced has social phobia and he's just really quirky and cute in his own way, and I think it's attractive.



InfamousD said:


> If a guy has a crush on you but isn't sexually attracted to you, what would you think of him?


I would find that really endearing. Sex isn't everything. What exactly do you mean by that, though? It's hard to imagine the two being separated from each other.


----------



## InfamousD

Atheism said:


> I would find that really endearing. Sex isn't everything. What exactly do you mean by that, though? It's hard to imagine the two being separated from each other.


I mean like when a guy falls in love with a girl because of her great personality and also her gorgeous physical appearance, but is unable to be sexually aroused when he visualizes her being naked.


----------



## Virgo

InfamousD said:


> I mean like when a guy falls in love with a girl because of her great personality and also her gorgeous physical appearance, but is unable to be sexually aroused when he visualizes her being naked.


Yeah I would think he's either asexual, really shy maybe, or has some sort of problem. As long as it's okay for him, I would be completely okay with that. That sounds really nice. Maybe it's because I often can't keep up with a normal guy's sex drive. But I think I would love to try being with a guy like that, actually.


----------



## InfamousD

lisbeth said:


> I think he just wants to be friends. Or he's gay. Or he's asexual. Or he has a libido problem. IDK. In any case, not for me.


Let's say that he wants to be more than just friends, therefore he isn't gay, nor is he asexual, and he definitely doesn't have a libido problem, would you not then at least give him a chance? Like @Atheism said, sex isn't everything. They could just cuddle, watch the sunset together, hold hands and kiss, and just be together in that moment in time, fully and wholly embracing the love and affection they share with each other. Does this not appeal to you?


----------



## PrincessV

InfamousD said:


> Let's say that he wants to be more than just friends, therefore he isn't gay, nor is he asexual, and he definitely doesn't have a libido problem, would you not then at least give him a chance? Like @Atheism said, sex isn't everything. They could just cuddle, watch the sunset together, hold hands and kiss, and just be together in that moment in time, fully and wholly embracing the love and affection they share with each other. Does this not appeal to you?


No we want sex, **** all that other stuff.


----------



## InfamousD

Atheism said:


> Yeah I would think he's either asexual, really shy maybe, or has some sort of problem. As long as it's okay for him, I would be completely okay with that. That sounds really nice. Maybe it's because I often can't keep up with a normal guy's sex drive. But I think I would love to try being with a guy like that, actually.


He can get it up for other women, but just not for her, so his not asexual. He could probably be shy and not know it, that's a possibility, or maybe he respects her too much and subconsciously refuses to allow himself to be pleasured by the thought of her naked body. God this is so confusing. Maybe when his actually with her in person then he will be able to become aroused.

You would love to try being with a guy like that, but you have to admit that sooner or later you are going to be craving sex, and if he can't deliver then the relationship is over.


----------



## InfamousD

PrincessV said:


> No we want sex, **** all that other stuff.


Lol, so you would much rather prefer a guy that loves you because of your body and nothing else? It's quite obvious where this leads to... affairs, divorces and just plain unhappiness.


----------



## Virgo

InfamousD said:


> He can get it up for other women, but just not for her, so his not asexual. He could probably be shy and not know it, that's a possibility, or maybe he respects her too much and subconsciously refuses to allow himself to be pleasured by the thought of her naked body. God this is so confusing. Maybe when his actually with her in person then he will be able to become aroused.
> 
> You would love to try being with a guy like that, but you have to admit that sooner or later you are going to be craving sex, and if he can't deliver then the relationship is over.


Actually as a female, I quite often worry that I'm the one who will be on the other side of that fear because I typically can't keep up with male sex drives. Also I can't "crave" sex if I don't know what it's supposed to feel like. I hardly require a lot of sexual contact, nothing I can't fix with my own hand. I assure you, I don't function that way lol. I wish I did function normal, but alas.


----------



## PrincessV

InfamousD said:


> Lol, so you would much rather prefer a guy that loves you because of your body and nothing else? It's quite obvious where this leads to... affairs, divorces and just plain unhappiness.


No I want a guy to love me for me.  Though this watching the sunset stuff sounds silly.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Ok menstruation is a topic I don't really have much information on and I would like to learn more about. Sure I was taught the basics in school, bleeding is caused when the lining of the uterus sheds etc. But what I really want to know is maybe some more information on the topic. To me, what goes on in menstruation is kind of like this hidden knowledge that girls have. (Pardon my ignorance on the topic). So does the period happen like clockwork everytime, or does it fluctuate, like the cycle I mean? How effective is the pill in preventing menstruation, and do a lot of girls rely on the pill simply to not menstruate? And how often is the bleeding cycle usually? I've also heard about women having cramps, and I'm not to sure what that means. Are women generally most horny before the period, during, or after? And I see the commercials all the time advertizing tampons and pads. What would promt a girl to choose the tampon over the pads, or vice versa. Thanks.


----------



## InfamousD

Atheism said:


> Actually as a female, I quite often worry that I'm the one who will be on the other side of that fear because I typically can't keep up with male sex drives. Also I can't "crave" sex if I don't know what it's supposed to feel like. I hardly require a lot of sexual contact, nothing I can't fix with my own hand. I assure you, I don't function that way lol. I wish I did function normal, but alas.


If I were in love with you, we would make the perfect couple, but my heart belongs to someone else, I am truly sorry. I crave an icecream sandwich even though I've never eaten one in my life. Are you perhaps overworking that hand of yours? I bet the hand of another would be more efficient at getting the task done. Normal is boring.


----------



## Virgo

InfamousD said:


> If I were in love with you, we would make the perfect couple, but my heart belongs to someone else, I am truly sorry. I crave an icecream sandwich even though I've never eaten one in my life. Are you perhaps overworking that hand of yours? I bet the hand of another would be more efficient at getting the task done. Normal is boring.


Aww, that's really sweet. So I imagine this is the problem you are facing now, asking about a certain girl in mind?

Nah I'm not overworking my hand. Though I don't always use my hand anyway. :laugh: Otherwise actually, my hand does a perfectly fine job. But I definitely won't oppose to someone else taking care of the job.


----------



## May19

rockyraccoon said:


> Ok menstruation is a topic I don't really have much information on and I would like to learn more about. Sure I was taught the basics in school, bleeding is caused when the lining of the uterus sheds etc. But what I really want to know is maybe some more information on the topic. To me, what goes on in menstruation is kind of like this hidden knowledge that girls have. (Pardon my ignorance on the topic). So does the period happen like clockwork everytime, or does it fluctuate, like the cycle I mean? How effective is the pill in preventing menstruation, and do a lot of girls rely on the pill simply to not menstruate? And how often is the bleeding cycle usually? I've also heard about women having cramps, and I'm not to sure what that means. Are women generally most horny before the period, during, or after? And I see the commercials all the time advertizing tampons and pads. What would promt a girl to choose the tampon over the pads, or vice versa. Thanks.


For every girl it's different. Some girls have regular period that comes on the same day give or take one or two days. But some girls have really irregular period like my friend went 90 something days without having her period, and she's a virgin so I know she wasn't pregnant.

Some girls get cramp and some girls feel nothing. It's like how some people can experience symptoms for certain illness while others don't. It's both a blessing and a curse really for both girls with cramps and girls without cramps.

As for the pill, it depends on what you're taking. Some pills make it so you don't get your period at all. The Pill is there to give you constant steady amount of hormones. I've taken birth control where I have one week off the pill and that's when I menstruate for a week. The current birth control I'm on only makes it so I get my period 2 days. Some birth control have it so you're constantly taking the pills. Of course, you can still have breakthrough bleeding. Plus the pill is not always super effective if you don't take it at the same time every single day. You need to be consistent with it or else it might mess up the effectiveness and cause you to conceive.

Going back to the idea that all girls are different. Every girl have different time of how long their period last, and it can vary between every period too. Personally, i am sensitive to certain food and drink during my period, so if I have it before my period and during my period, I might delay it or stretch it out the amount of menstruating time. And heaviness too. Some girls get really light periods while some girls get super heavy ones. It depends on the girl and that month.

As for the horny thing, again, every girl is different. But I would say that from the girls I knew, majority of them get horny right before, during, and right after their period. I know personally I'm very horny during my period. My body is more sensitive and such. And that just goes into the whole hormones being released and such.

Tampons vs pads wise, i think it really depends on what the girl wants and how her lifestyle is. For athletes especially swimmers, i know they tend to go for the tampon option. but tampons can be very painful to use to begin with since they are originally designed for women who already have sex or had babies before. For some girls, their period are so heavy that they need both tampon and pad and they need to change it every one or two hours. Trust me, i've seen some really heaviness bleeding. it's worse than a crime scene.

Tampon and pad have their ups and downs. Some girls forget to take their tampon out believe it or not while some girls dont change their pad enough which can lead to infections. But hey, when it comes down to it, it's all about personal preference. I personally don't like having something jammed up my vagina and having to pull it out. It's just the pulling out that that always scare me the most. I think about it as pulling the tissue in your blood nose out. There's that resistant from the blood... and then sometimes you pull it out and the blood comes out with it. just yuck but eh that's mother nature for you


----------



## InfamousD

PrincessV said:


> No I want a guy to love me for me.  Though this watching the sunset stuff sounds silly.


How about this... He takes you by those soft, delicate hands of yours and gently pulls you towards him. He looks deep into your eyes, those big beautiful eyes, the eyes that reflect the soul of a girl that has never felt true love before, while moving ever so closely, inch by inch, until finally your foreheads begin to touch, and then the tips of your nose, and finally your lips, those sweet, luscious lips that have only tasted bitter regret from past relationships gone wrong. He begins to gently rub his lips against yours and then pulls away slightly at the last second, toying with you, making you want him as much as he wants you, and just as he commits fully to the kiss, you see something in his eyes, something bright, something warm, it's the reflection of the sun setting behind you, and now your eyes close, your right leg slowly lifts up as your mind drifts away into that bright, warm setting sun.


----------



## InfamousD

Atheism said:


> Aww, that's really sweet. *So I imagine this is the problem you are facing now, asking about a certain girl in mind?*
> 
> Nah I'm not overworking my hand. Though I don't always use my hand anyway. :laugh: Otherwise actually, my hand does a perfectly fine job. But I definitely won't oppose to someone else taking care of the job.


Yes, I fell in love with her in kindergarten, but then the anxiety got in the way and took everything from me, including any hopes of being with her. She is now with someone else and there is nothing I can do about it. She is normal so it's no surprise that she would eventually be actively dating guys. My best bet now is to wait it out, hopefully her relationship with him won't last long... I guess I'm too hopeful.


----------



## PrincessV

^ I couldn't bring myself to read that, I'm sorry.


----------



## InfamousD

PrincessV said:


> ^ I couldn't bring myself to read that, I'm sorry.


Too corny?


----------



## PrincessV

InfamousD said:


> Too corny?


Sorry I don't mean to take out any bitterness on you hehe. It was really cute, but... I read half way through and I just couldn't. 

I guess it's too much intimacy for me, hahaha.

(But secretly I loved it hehehe)


----------



## InfamousD

PrincessV said:


> Sorry I don't mean to take out any bitterness on you hehe. It was really cute, but... I read half way through and I just couldn't.
> 
> I guess it's too much intimacy for me, hahaha.
> 
> (But secretly I loved it hehehe)


Lol, no problem. In that last part I actually wanted to say "your right leg slowly lifts up to kick him in the nuts."

Also, what kind of voodoo are you using? I'm not getting post quote notifications when you quote me.


----------



## PrincessV

InfamousD said:


> Lol, no problem. In that last part I actually wanted to say "your right leg slowly lifts up to kick him in the nuts."
> 
> Also, what kind of voodoo are you using? I'm not getting post quote notifications when you quote me.


Love voodoos :/


----------



## SomeTosser

A girl I know doesn't think she's pretty. What can I say to her to make her feel like she really is?


----------



## NoEgo

Would you consider going out with a guy who's a "work-in-progress"? Like if he's overweight but is working out, has a sh*t job but is going to school, has a bad past and made mistakes but is working to make it better. Anything like that. You just so happen to stumble upon him during all that and he shows interest in you, would you honestly consider going out with him?


----------



## AllTheSame

NoEgo said:


> Would you consider going out with a guy who's a "work-in-progress"? Like if he's overweight but is working out, has a sh*t job but is going to school, has a bad past and made mistakes but is working to make it better. Anything like that. You just so happen to stumble upon him during all that and he shows interest in you, would you honestly consider going out with him?


There are plenty of guys that would go out with a girl that was a "work in progress". They are out there. Oh ffs man are they ever out there. Omg. They are works in progress physically, mentally, ffs.....


----------



## Skeletra

SomeTosser said:


> A girl I know doesn't think she's pretty. What can I say to her to make her feel like she really is?


That's going to be really hard, depending on how convinced she is that she's ugly. Just because one guy says she's pretty, doesn't mean she is when 50 other people have told her she's ugly. She will think you're just saying it to cheer her up. Try to focus on other things. Looks aren't everything. Let her know her other values brings out something in her.



NoEgo said:


> Would you consider going out with a guy who's a "work-in-progress"? Like if he's overweight but is working out, has a sh*t job but is going to school, has a bad past and made mistakes but is working to make it better. Anything like that. You just so happen to stumble upon him during all that and he shows interest in you, would you honestly consider going out with him?


Depends how much of a work in progress and what he is. Looking at 30+ here. **** job but going to college? Yeah. At least he has a job. Unemployed, but going to college? He would have to be pretty darn amazing if I am to believe he will ever get a job. Smoker, trying to quit? Sure. Anger manegment issues? whoa.. Maybe. Probably not depending on severity. Alcoholism? Nope. I want to be able to have alcohol in the house. Drugs? Hell no. Even though I admire junkies who are able to quit, I'd have too big troubles trusting them again and it just wouldn't work out. Cheaters and sex addicts? Nope. Once a cheater, always a cheater. Traumatic event? Yes. Depression? Yes, unless he frequently threatens with suicide. I've seen people use that as a controlling argument ("if you do this, I'll kill myself"). Anxiety? Yes. I mean.. I kind of know a thing or two about that. Did he murder or rape someone? OH HELL NO!
I have troubles picturing things changing for the better. And troubles trusting people in general. If I can't live with his current condition/situation, I won't be able to stick around indefinitely while waiting for him to work through it. Trust is important for many of these things so, it would be better for both of us to not be together.
As for mistakes in the past and things that he has already overcome? With the exception of drug abuse, cheating, and serious criminal actions, I probably would give it a go. If he admits to being with prostitutes while not in a relationship, I'd like him to get tested though, just in case. If he has previously pushed a girl to abortion, I'd like to know his current toughts on it, and if he'd be too opposed to it should I need one myself. If he admits to having stalked someone in the past, I might have an issue with that. If he admits to having bullied someone I might get upset at him and think less of him, but if he's a decent person now, then it is ultimately in the past. It all depends.


----------



## rockyraccoon

May19 said:


> For every girl it's different. Some girls have regular period that comes on the same day give or take one or two days. But some girls have really irregular period like my friend went 90 something days without having her period, and she's a virgin so I know she wasn't pregnant.
> 
> Some girls get cramp and some girls feel nothing. It's like how some people can experience symptoms for certain illness while others don't. It's both a blessing and a curse really for both girls with cramps and girls without cramps.
> 
> As for the pill, it depends on what you're taking. Some pills make it so you don't get your period at all. The Pill is there to give you constant steady amount of hormones. I've taken birth control where I have one week off the pill and that's when I menstruate for a week. The current birth control I'm on only makes it so I get my period 2 days. Some birth control have it so you're constantly taking the pills. Of course, you can still have breakthrough bleeding. Plus the pill is not always super effective if you don't take it at the same time every single day. You need to be consistent with it or else it might mess up the effectiveness and cause you to conceive.
> 
> Going back to the idea that all girls are different. Every girl have different time of how long their period last, and it can vary between every period too. Personally, i am sensitive to certain food and drink during my period, so if I have it before my period and during my period, I might delay it or stretch it out the amount of menstruating time. And heaviness too. Some girls get really light periods while some girls get super heavy ones. It depends on the girl and that month.
> 
> As for the horny thing, again, every girl is different. But I would say that from the girls I knew, majority of them get horny right before, during, and right after their period. I know personally I'm very horny during my period. My body is more sensitive and such. And that just goes into the whole hormones being released and such.
> 
> Tampons vs pads wise, i think it really depends on what the girl wants and how her lifestyle is. For athletes especially swimmers, i know they tend to go for the tampon option. but tampons can be very painful to use to begin with since they are originally designed for women who already have sex or had babies before. For some girls, their period are so heavy that they need both tampon and pad and they need to change it every one or two hours. Trust me, i've seen some really heaviness bleeding. it's worse than a crime scene.
> 
> Tampon and pad have their ups and downs. Some girls forget to take their tampon out believe it or not while some girls dont change their pad enough which can lead to infections. But hey, when it comes down to it, it's all about personal preference. I personally don't like having something jammed up my vagina and having to pull it out. It's just the pulling out that that always scare me the most. I think about it as pulling the tissue in your blood nose out. There's that resistant from the blood... and then sometimes you pull it out and the blood comes out with it. just yuck but eh that's mother nature for you


Thank you for your honesty and candor:smile2:


----------



## doe deer

NoEgo said:


> Would you consider going out with a guy who's a "work-in-progress"? Like if he's overweight but is working out, has a sh*t job but is going to school, has a bad past and made mistakes but is working to make it better. Anything like that. You just so happen to stumble upon him during all that and he shows interest in you, would you honestly consider going out with him?


 yes


----------



## Ai

NeuronAssembly said:


> Thanks for responding to my question. Yeah, your answer does make a lot of sense, I can see how it would be fairly helpful for someone who's socially anxious to be with a partner who can take the initiative more. Anyway, glad you've found someone who fills your needs and who you're compatible with!


You're welcome! And thanks! 



InfamousD said:


> I mean like when a guy falls in love with a girl because of her great personality and also her gorgeous physical appearance, but is unable to be sexually aroused when he visualizes her being naked.


I would be fine with someone who isn't especially sexual. But if he was _capable_ of feeling sexually aroused by people, and yet wasn't by me, I'd wonder why. I'd also be a little concerned long term that he might seek sexual gratification elsewhere behind my back.


----------



## abnerocks

NoEgo said:


> Would you consider going out with a guy who's a "work-in-progress"? Like if he's overweight but is working out, has a sh*t job but is going to school, has a bad past and made mistakes but is working to make it better. Anything like that. You just so happen to stumble upon him during all that and he shows interest in you, would you honestly consider going out with him?


Hell yeah! Motivation is very attractive. To self-improvement! :drunk


----------



## causalset

When you don't wear any perfume, deodorant, etc. do you have a natural smell? In particular, have you tried to smell your knees or the back of your hands? How do they smell like? Do you feel lucky you are a girl because of those smells?


----------



## causalset

abnerocks said:


> Hell yeah! Motivation is very attractive. To self-improvement! :drunk


That doesn't seem to line up with my experience. When I tell the girls I want to change no one takes it seriously -- or they brush it off with "no you don't have to change you have to be the way you are". I am not sure if its because "actions speak louder than words" and my actions don't show that I truly do want to change? I know I do: I just need a bit of outside stimulus. If the girl tells me "I believe you you will change, let me watch you changing" then I WILL, but if it sounds like no one besides me would care or notice then I lack all the motivation -- which is precisely why I keep arguing with people to "agree with me" that I can change before I ever do the first step. I guess that is what they might refer to when they say I am changing for others and not for myself. But lets be honest: don't everyone need outside support? I mean even with weight loss people need some sort of support system, even though "in theory" one could lose weight all by themselves. But when you talk about social improvements you can't socialize by yourself, even in theory. So if I say "i want to change the fact that I am antisocial" and I am told "well you can do it by yourself" I am like "huh?!" So yeah maybe I am just more honest than others and others are all pretending like they do it all for themselves while I am the only one honest enough to admit that I do it for others? If so, since when did honesty become a bad thing?


----------



## Taaylah

causalset said:


> When you don't wear any perfume, deodorant, etc. do you have a natural smell? In particular, have you tried to smell your knees or the back of your hands? How do they smell like? Do you feel lucky you are a girl because of those smells?


Not that I'm aware of. I smell like nothing (or if I'm freshly showered I smell like my body wash).


----------



## causalset

Taaylah said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I smell like nothing (or if I'm freshly showered I smell like my body wash).


And what if you went, say, one day without shower, so that you are still clean but enough time has passed for there to be some sort of "clean" version of smell? How would you smell then?


----------



## Taaylah

causalset said:


> And what if you went, say, one day without shower, so that you are still clean but enough time has passed for there to be some sort of "clean" version of smell? How would you smell then?


Still nothing. Just the vague scent of my body wash still


----------



## causalset

Taaylah said:


> Still nothing. Just the vague scent of my body wash still


Interesting. Isn't the whole point of deodorant to get rid of "odor" which implies that people do have some sort of natural scent?


----------



## littleghost

my underarms smell nasty if I forget to put deodorant on. I hate when I can smell myself. That's why we use scented everything.


----------



## causalset

littleghost said:


> my underarms smell nasty if I forget to put deodorant on. I hate when I can smell myself. That's why we use scented everything.


Right now you are older (I read in your other thread you already sent off your kids to college). But how did you smell back when you were in your 20s? And I am not talking about underarms -- I agree they smell nasty -- rather I am talking about your knees and back of your hands. How did they smell -- especially back in your 20s?


----------



## littleghost

causalset said:


> Right now you are older (I read in your other thread you already sent off your kids to college). But how did you smell back when you were in your 20s? And I am not talking about underarms -- I agree they smell nasty -- rather I am talking about your knees and back of your hands. How did they smell -- especially back in your 20s?


I don't know that I ever smelled my own knees. Knees under nose... doesn't happen often. And hands are being constantly washed all day so they always smell like the soap in the most recent ladies room you've been to. I'm bisexual, so I've been up close and personal with women, mostly in their 30s, a few in their 20s. People do have their own unique scents, even despite scented body wash. I prefer a natural scent to perfume any day, as long as a person is reasonable clean. It's hard to describe a scent though. Some people more spicy, some more musky, some more sweet.


----------



## Taaylah

causalset said:


> Interesting. Isn't the whole point of deodorant to get rid of "odor" which implies that people do have some sort of natural scent?


Deodorant is to prevent the smell from when you're sweating, not your natural odor.


----------



## causalset

Taaylah said:


> Deodorant is to prevent the smell from when you're sweating, not your natural odor.


See, you just used the term "natural odor". Where did this term came from "unless" there is, in fact, such a thing as a natural odor? Or are you saying others have it but you don't, due to some genetic factor or whatever?


----------



## Taaylah

causalset said:


> See, you just used the term "natural odor". Where did this term came from "unless" there is, in fact, such a thing as a natural odor? Or are you saying others have it but you don't, due to some genetic factor or whatever?


I guess people do have a natural odor, but I can't smell my own. So to me it smells like nothing.


----------



## causalset

littleghost said:


> I don't know that I ever smelled my own knees. Knees under nose... doesn't happen often. And hands are being constantly washed all day so they always smell like the soap in the most recent ladies room you've been to. I'm bisexual, so I've been up close and personal with women, mostly in their 30s, a few in their 20s. People do have their own unique scents, even despite scented body wash. I prefer a natural scent to perfume any day, as long as a person is reasonable clean. It's hard to describe a scent though. Some people more spicy, some more musky, some more sweet.


In my case I am straight, so I would avoid mans smell, natural or not. As for women I prefer natural scent because I can always gets womens soap in the store to see what it smells like, but the natural scent is something I have no way of finding out "other than" smelling the actual woman, which is why I prefer it by far. Unfortunately my ex-s didn't smell like anything. They were both in 200-300 lbl weight range. Sometimes I wonder if I were to get a girlfriend in 100-200 weight range, would she smell like something? But yeah other than smell I prefer natural beauty to artificial one in general: lots of makeup is always a big turn off for me.

So how did the smells of girls you were with compare to the smells of guys?


----------



## causalset

Taaylah said:


> I guess people do have a natural odor, but I can't smell my own. So to me it smells like nothing.


Did you ever get to smell how other girls smell like?


----------



## littleghost

causalset said:


> In my case I am straight, so I would avoid mans smell, natural or not. As for women I prefer natural scent because I can always gets womens soap in the store to see what it smells like, but the natural scent is something I have no way of finding out "other than" smelling the actual woman, which is why I prefer it by far. Unfortunately my ex-s didn't smell like anything. They were both in 200-300 lbl weight range. Sometimes I wonder if I were to get a girlfriend in 100-200 weight range, would she smell like something? But yeah other than smell I prefer natural beauty to artificial one in general: lots of makeup is always a big turn off for me.
> 
> So how did the smells of girls you were with compare to the smells of guys?


Guys definitely smell different than girls. You can usually smell a guy's natural odor more because they don't use all the scented products. (Unless they use cologne, which I usually hate). I think I can also smell guys more distinctly because as a female, I've gotten so used to my own scent (unless I forget the deodorant) and the females' scents are closer to my own than the male scent.


----------



## causalset

littleghost said:


> Guys definitely smell different than girls. You can usually smell a guy's natural odor more because they don't use all the scented products. (Unless they use cologne, which I usually hate). I think I can also smell guys more distinctly because as a female, I've gotten so used to my own scent (unless I forget the deodorant) and the females' scents are closer to my own than the male scent.


So which scent do you usually like: male scent or female? In my case I definitely like female scent and you will never convince me otherwise, but I am just curious about what you think?

And here is a question to straight girls: even though you are straight, do you still like womans scent better?

Here is a related question: I see girls hugging each other all the time but guys don't hug. When I google it, I read that the reason for this is social conditioning (particularly guys don't want to be perceived as gay). But I really don't think thats the case. I mean the first time I even heard about this whole homophobia business was in my last year in high school -- due to my Asperger I am pretty oblivious (yes I did hear about gays in the 7-th or 8-th grade from my fellow classmates, but that was more like something to joke about, as opposed to any kind of "serious" thing to be feared). In any case, what I am trying to say is that, despite all this, I found being hugged by a man completely repulsive, on a PHYSICAL level. It has absolutely nothing to do with any kind of social stigma. Even if me and a man are the only two people in the room and no one would ever find out, I would STILL not want to do it, because its plain disgusting -- PHYSICALLY. On the other hand, when I see girls hugging each other I see that they find it enjoyable. Even if they say they are straight, it is still hard to believe they aren't enjoying it, at least a tiny bit. And this brings me to asking this: are women OBJECTIVELY more pleasant than men? I mean I know for me they are: I like women "not" because I am a man but because women are more likable, period. If I was a girl I would be a lesbian. So now, do the girls agree with me on this one. Be honest please. Do you derive more pleasure out of hugging a girl than a guy -- even if you are straight?


----------



## Taaylah

causalset said:


> Did you ever get to smell how other girls smell like?


No. The only natural odor I can think of is the last guy I was with.


----------



## discoveryother

where do you put your used tampons and pads?


----------



## Taaylah

andy1984thesecond said:


> where do you put your used tampons and pads?


Wrap them in toilet paper and throw them in the trash. In public bathrooms there's a little trash can on the wall of each stall specifically for this. Some people might flush their tampons but it's bad for the plumbing.


----------



## MobiusX

would you date a guy who doesn't like going out and is a loner


----------



## komorikun

andy1984thesecond said:


> where do you put your used tampons and pads?


I throw them directly in the trash, no wrapping in TP. At home I have a little covered trash can in my bathroom for guests but I rarely have guests, so I rarely change the plastic bag in it. So I just throw them into the main kitchen/living room trash can.

When I lived with roommates I threw them in the bathroom trash can, rather than walk into the kitchen to throw them away. I try to aim them in a way that they get covered by trash but I can't be bothered to roll TP around my tampons.

One time I was living with this older French lady for 6 weeks and I didn't know where to put the used tampons. She had crappy wicker trash can with no plastic bag in the bathroom. I really see no point in a wicker trash can. Anyways, so I did the wrapping thing and dumped into the wicker trash can. I think I asked where to put my bathroom trash afterwards and then she took out my tampon with her hand.  Oopsy.










When I was living in this big house with many roommates (8-9), we had a maid come in 5 days a week to cook a simple lunch and clean the place. The maids kept quitting, so for a while we had one that only came a couple times a week or something. Anyways, that one always forgot to take the trash out of the bathroom that I used (was also the guest bathroom). In Brazil, you don't flush your TP because their plumbing sucks. So it gets kind of gross after a while. So a few times I tied up the small plastic bag in my bathroom and threw it in the humongous trash can in the kitchen. Well, one day I got this cute little note from the girlfriend of one of the guys in the house asking me to not do that because it's disgusting. She sure had some nerve considering she basically lived in that house but paid no rent. I really hate how some women start trying to start a nest in a home that is not theirs.


----------



## waterfairy

MobiusX said:


> would you date a guy who doesn't like going out and is a loner


I would as long as we went out sometimes.


----------



## causalset

waterfairy said:


> I would as long as we went out sometimes.


I don't know if you meant it as a sarcasm, but in my case it isn't. Because you see, the fact that I don't go anywhere on my own doesn't mean that I wouldn't want to go anywhere with a girl. On the contrary one of the things I want to get out of the relationship is for her to take me places so that I don't have to stare at the same boring walls all day long. But girls don't seem to get that point. I can think of at least one example right here on the spot of a girl that rejected me because presumably I wouldn'nt want to be taken places. Well hello? If I don't want to be taken places why would I want a relationship anyway? Does she REALLY think I am enjoying those four walls I am staring at all day long? Apparently some guys do, as exemplified by the one that just asked you this question. Well why does MY life have to be ruined because of a stigmatization that some idiots earn on my behalf?!


----------



## causalset

littleghost said:


> I don't know that I ever smelled my own knees. Knees under nose... doesn't happen often.


Here is one example where it happens: http://www.facefactsbuxton.co.uk/new-aromatic-contouring-and-slimming-treatment/
Question to ladies: do you think the girl in that photo is smelling her own knees? If not, what is the reason why she is sitting this way?

And here is another question. I saw multiple times in a caffeteria where women would put their legs on a chair in a way that their knees are pretty close to their nose. Well not as close as the ones in that photo, but still pretty close. Do you think they are smelling their own knees? If not, what is the reason why they put knees above the table?


----------



## waterfairy

causalset said:


> I don't know if you meant it as a sarcasm, but in my case it isn't. Because you see, the fact that I don't go anywhere on my own doesn't mean that I wouldn't want to go anywhere with a girl. On the contrary one of the things I want to get out of the relationship is for her to take me places so that I don't have to stare at the same boring walls all day long. But girls don't seem to get that point. I can think of at least one example right here on the spot of a girl that rejected me because presumably I wouldn'nt want to be taken places. Well hello? If I don't want to be taken places why would I want a relationship anyway? Does she REALLY think I am enjoying those four walls I am staring at all day long? Apparently some guys do, as exemplified by the one that just asked you this question. Well why does MY life have to be ruined because of a stigmatization that some idiots earn on my behalf?!


Nope, no sarcasm here. I'm kind of a homebody, and I'm used to staying in with the guys I'm seeing. But now I'm sick of that tbh, only because they would rarely take me anywhere. For me, there's a happy medium. I love the simple things like watching Netflix and cuddling, but I also like going to restaurants and amusement parks and stuff.

Why do some girls assume that you don't want to go out?


----------



## regimes

causalset said:


> Here is a related question: I see girls hugging each other all the time but guys don't hug. When I google it, I read that the reason for this is social conditioning (particularly guys don't want to be perceived as gay). But I really don't think thats the case. I mean the first time I even heard about this whole homophobia business was in my last year in high school -- due to my Asperger I am pretty oblivious (yes I did hear about gays in the 7-th or 8-th grade from my fellow classmates, but that was more like something to joke about, as opposed to any kind of "serious" thing to be feared). In any case, what I am trying to say is that, despite all this, I found being hugged by a man completely repulsive, on a PHYSICAL level. It has absolutely nothing to do with any kind of social stigma. Even if me and a man are the only two people in the room and no one would ever find out, I would STILL not want to do it, because its plain disgusting -- PHYSICALLY. On the other hand, when I see girls hugging each other I see that they find it enjoyable. Even if they say they are straight, it is still hard to believe they aren't enjoying it, at least a tiny bit. And this brings me to asking this: are women OBJECTIVELY more pleasant than men? I mean I know for me they are: I like women "not" because I am a man but because women are more likable, period. If I was a girl I would be a lesbian. So now, do the girls agree with me on this one. Be honest please. Do you derive more pleasure out of hugging a girl than a guy -- even if you are straight?


that's the fun thing about social conditioning.

conditioning itself is a repetitive process to train your brain. because your brain controls your body, it also controls your physical reactions. and in psychology, there's this test called "pavlov's dogs" where this guy pavlov basically fed a bunch of dogs at the sound of a doorbell, a lot. repeatedly. so eventually, even though the dogs might not see pavlov, or the food he was bringing them, if they heard the doorbell, they'd salivate as if they were waiting to be fed. they were conditioned to understand that when they heard a doorbell, they would be fed. their brains would register a stimuli (hearing a bell, touching another man) and then a physical reaction (salivating, feeling repulsed or sickened) occurred. (you can read more about conditioning here)

so when someone is conditioned, from a young age, and repeatedly, that male affection is equivalent to homosexuality, and homosexuality is bad, having a bad physical or emotional response to hugging a guy when you're a guy is not super surprising.

as a bi woman, i find hugging either gender to be lovely, including hugging people i don't even view as potential love interests or sexual partners- as social animals, we like affection, attention, and socialization. naturally, if you weren't socialized to find homosexuality or male expression of affection repulsive, you might enjoy hugging other guys as much as you enjoy hugging girls, even without sexual feelings. you probably like hugging women because a) you're attracted to women b) you have no social stigma to fear when you hug a girl, and might feel far more comfortable as result. in that instance, for you, it's _okay_ to express affection. and girls simply are not reprimanded, socially, for expressing more positive emotion and affection.

and, before you feel like i'm slamming you for being homophobic, that's not what i'm saying. the unfortunate reality of society is that homosexuality has a negative connotation in most places, and it's probably impossible not to be conditioned, either from your parents, or simply from outside social interactions, with homophobic feelings and biases. this is a problem that COUNTLESS gay people struggle with too- internalized homophobia. the same feelings of disgust and aversion that you describe, but with additional internal conflict due to sexual and romantic attraction. that's why a lot of gay people, particularly in highly religious communities where anti-lgbt feelings are more prominent, have killed themselves.

internalized homophobia is also why i refused to ever consider my sexuality being anything other than heterosexual for a long time. it takes serious thought and time to break the restraints that hateful social conditioning places on you.

also, as a side note, the social conditioning we're talking about is a product of _toxic masculinity_, where gendered standards and roles placed on men wind up hurting, restricting, or pressuring them to be something they're not.


----------



## causalset

waterfairy said:


> Why do some girls assume that you don't want to go out?


I guess because I tell them I have Asperger and they judge me based off of this label. They don't seem to get that not everyone with Asperger has all the symptoms. For example one reason people with Asperger don't like to go out is that they don't like changes. That doesn't apply to me: I love changes. Another reason is that they have sensory issues (they don't like loud music or even certain textures of clothes). Again, doesn't apply to me: I am totally find with whatever music that they play it doesn't matter. I guess it might be hard to believe partly because on a social realm I do a lot "worse" than other people with Asperger, so when I say "hey in those other areas I am not nearly as affected as them" its more tempting to think that I simply lack inside into my own condition than to consider the possibility that I might be right. Well I have no idea how it is even possible to lack inside into what I like or what I don't like. But somehow people think that I do.

Oh here is something else that occurred to me:



waterfairy said:


> But now I'm sick of that tbh, only because they would rarely *take* me anywhere.


I never "taken" any of my girlfriends anywhere either -- I expected "them" to take "me" to places. Here is an example to illustrate my point. So there was really cozy restaurant on suburbs I really liked to go to, but when I started dating J., I stopped going there, and I thought that J. was "keeping me" from going. But then, shortly before I was going to India for a postdoc (which means I won't see J. for months) I have shown her that restaurant and she actually liked it! And then I felt bad that I wasn't taking her to that restaurant earlier. I guess it is the issue of lack of self confidence that I don't have guts to tell a girl "hey I want to do this or that" rather I want a girl to tell me that.

But lets go back to your phrasing. You didn't say those guys "didn't agree to go" to places. Rather you said they "haven't taken you" to places. So could it be that the default assumption that a woman makes is that if the guy doesn't express an initiative about something then he doesn't want it? If so, that would explain a lot. I don't approach women? So I must not want to talk to them. When I finally do have girlfriends I don't take them to places? So I must be preferring to stay at home. But that is so totally wrong. I want, more than anything, the exact things that they think I don't want. I simply lack confidence so I want "them" to be taking me places. Sure, that might violate gender roles or whatever. But then why not tell me that they don't like the fact that I am not a leader -- at least it would be factual. Why are they telling me that I don't want to do the things I say I do? Could it be that the problem is NOT the idea that "man should be a leader" but rather a misconception that "every man IS a leader" hence it never crosses their mind to think I lack leadership skills and instead they think I don't want to do various things that I really do want?


----------



## causalset

regimes said:


> that's the fun thing about social conditioning.
> 
> conditioning itself is a repetitive process to train your brain. because your brain controls your body, it also controls your physical reactions. and in psychology, there's this test called "pavlov's dogs" where this guy pavlov basically fed a bunch of dogs at the sound of a doorbell, a lot. repeatedly. so eventually, even though the dogs might not see pavlov, or the food he was bringing them, if they heard the doorbell, they'd salivate as if they were waiting to be fed. they were conditioned to understand that when they heard a doorbell, they would be fed. their brains would register a stimuli (hearing a bell, touching another man) and then a physical reaction (salivating, feeling repulsed or sickened) occurred. (you can read more about conditioning here)
> 
> so when someone is conditioned, from a young age, and repeatedly, that male affection is equivalent to homosexuality, and homosexuality is bad, having a bad physical or emotional response to hugging a guy when you're a guy is not super surprising.


But how is it even possible to condition someone regarding sexuality issues unless you are going to do something REALLY gross. I mean the only thing I can think of is for dad to give son a hug, and then a son being subjected to beatings each time he takes that hug. Well I never experienced that. I would have remembered if I did.

The only area where I "did" get conditioned in this way is Jewish law. So my family is Jewish and one of the laws that they keep is that they don't eat any bread during passover (the only thing they can eat is matzot or things made out of matzot). So I remember how, during the passover, my grandmother was taking me home from elementary school and, on the way home, she gave me bread to eat. I forgot that it was a passover, so I ate it. Then, after we came home, my mom was really upset about it. And then, at some point, my grandmother actually asked my mom "what is it you want anyway? First you are telling me to give him a bread and now you are upset about it?" So I have no idea what transpired. On the one hand since apparently my mom asked my grandma to give me a bread, she DID have a calculated plan of conditioning me. But, on the other hand, if my grandma was a co-conspirator in that plan, why would she in front of me make that remark that I just quoted her making? And by the way my grandma IS Jewish, just like my mom (in fact all of my parents, grandparents, and so forth are Jews) so I guess it doesn't make much sense, but it does look pretty suspicious. And then there was another example, during a different passover, when my mom got me to eat bread on the way to my dad's house. Now my dad is also Jewish but he doesn't care about religion he is only Jewish by blood. So no he wasn't upset, he just made a "playful" remark "so you were eating bread? Well I am eating matzot" and my mom calmly responded "well, he really wanted the bread ..." Indicentally, my dad himself eats bread during passover since, like I said, he doesn't care about religion that much. So I would suspect this scenario where he made that remark was rehearsed IF my theory about conditioning is right, which I am not that sure about. One thing about passover though is that Jews are not allowed to have leaven in their house. Now thats not something my family practices since burning all the leaven is not something we can afford financially, rather we simply put it away to some place hard to reach. But given this tradition, combinded with the fact that in both of the above instances I was given bread ON MY WAY home as opposed to AT home, it makes it seem like something calculated as opposed to just my parents being forgetful.

But in any case, going back to hugging men, I don't remember ANY of the instances where I was conditioned against THAT. Like I said, the only way to do that would be to have my dad hug me and then telling me off for complying. But I don't remember my dad ever hugging me on the first place, thats why I have no idea how I could have possibly been conditioned against that.

Here is another interesting question: people that say that normal heterosexual impulses are due to social conditioning are typically the ones that promote gay rights. But then, part of pro-gay argument is that homosexuality isn't a choice but something you are born with. But then isn't it a bit of a contradiction? If you believe in social conditioning, then the logical conclusion is that homosexuality "is" a choice, since you can "choose" to condition yourself out of it. On the other hand, if you say that homosexuality isn't a choice but rather something you are born with, then you would have to admit that no amount of social conditioning can possibly change anyone's sexual preferences. So how can you have it both ways?

I guess if I try to answer my own question, maybe what you are trying to say is that you "can" condition yourself from being gay to being straight, but in this case you won't be "fully straight", and so you would feel "more fulfilled" by "choosing" to be gay? But in this case you have to still admit that, by the dictionary definition, they are straight: after all they like opposite gender and don't like same gender. It doesn't matter if it is due to conditioning or what. Liking opposite gender = straight. So, what you are really trying to say is that "yes they can choose to be straight BUT their libido wouldn't be as strong, so in order to have their libido improve they have to choose to be gay and hten after they become gay -- however long it takes -- their libido will be higher again". Is that what you are saying? I guess if thats the theory, then there isn't any real way to prove or disprove it since most people wouldn't be talked into making such choices. But in any case I might be misunderstanding it completely. So feel free to correct me and tell me what actual theory is. This is just the best guess I could come up with.



regimes said:


> you probably like hugging women because a) you're attracted to women b) you have no social stigma to fear when you hug a girl, and might feel far more comfortable as result. in that instance, for you, it's _okay_ to express affection. and girls simply are not reprimanded, socially, for expressing more positive emotion and affection.


Part a is true, yes, but part b isn't. I actually DO feel very shy admitting that I like a girl. For instance I still remember how, back in the 8-th grade, I spent the entire year trying really hard to avoid looking at the two girls I was attracted to. Also, when I was in my 20-s and had girlfriends, I would hide from my parents that I have them. Eventually they forced me to tell my parents about them, but then I would lie how I don't really like them but rather I want to be with them because of pride or what not. So yes if I were to hug a girl I would want to keep it a secret as much as possible, yet that doesn't change the fact that I really enjoy the sensation of hugging her. Yet at the same time I totally cant stand hugging a guy. So since I would find both acts equally shameful, how would you explain why I like hugging a girl but not a guy UNLESS you admit its something pure physical?


----------



## Jermster91

Would you ever be in a relationship with a guy if he told you he was bisexual?


----------



## discoveryother

how scary is the idea of having an abortion?


----------



## Ai

@causalset People can't comment on their own natural scents because the brain automatically discounts repetitive stimuli to avoid overloading itself with sensory information. It's psychologically impossible for them consciously to detect it. They just smell "nothing."



Jermster91 said:


> Would you ever be in a relationship with a guy if he told you he was bisexual?


Yes. My partner is, for all intents and purposes, what most people would consider bisexual. It's a non-issue for me. It's my opinion that sexuality in general is far more fluid than we tend to credit it as being anyway. Though, there definitely are people who erroneously equate bisexuality with promiscuity or a flaky, immature refusal to "choose sides." For them, it might be a problem and something that would need to be discussed very early on.



andy1984thesecond said:


> how scary is the idea of having an abortion?


Terrifying. Not the process itself--which, when done early on, is fairly simple and noninvasive--but the ramifications of the decision. Definitely not something to be taken lightly.


----------



## tehuti88

Jermster91 said:


> Would you ever be in a relationship with a guy if he told you he was bisexual?


Yes...I find bisexual/pansexual guys kind of appealing for some weird reason. ops

Unfortunately, I'm (romantic) asexual, so a bisexual guy would not be in a relationship with me.


----------



## causalset

Ai said:


> @causalset People can't comment on their own natural scents because the brain automatically discounts repetitive stimuli to avoid overloading itself with sensory information. It's psychologically impossible for them consciously to detect it. They just smell "nothing."


The reason it won't be "repetitive stimuli" is that there is a contrast between your hands just hanging where they normally are, or you putting your hand right next to your nose. Similarly there is a contrast between your knees being where they normally are as compared to you specifically putting your knees right by your nose. In my case, yes I can smell both my knees and my hands by putting them by my nose. Back when I was a kid I used to look like a girl (or at least was confused with one) and that was when my hands and knees used to smell good. Thats why I keep thinking that real girls would have their hands and knees smell even better than anything I ever dreamed of -- if only it were to occur to them to actually put their hands or knees next to their nose the way I did. Quite frankly you have no idea how lucky you are that you are a girl and you CAN do it, too bad it never occurred to you till now. But now that I pointed it out, who knows maybe you will discover something amaizing.


----------



## Kvento

What do women want in a men?


----------



## discoveryother

Ai said:


> Terrifying. Not the process itself--which, when done early on, is fairly simple and noninvasive--but the ramifications of the decision. Definitely not something to be taken lightly.


what are the ramifications?


----------



## waterfairy

@causalset It's not right for them to make assumptions. Have you told them that it's important to you to go out?

With my last bf, I told him I wanted to go out. He would complain when we did go out on the rare occasion. So assertiveness in that area wasn't the issue for me. But yeah make sure you tell your girl what you want! There's nothing wrong with that  They won't know unless you tell them.


----------



## tea111red

andy1984thesecond said:


> how scary is the idea of having an abortion?


*i* just don't think *i* could go through w/ it (unless the pregnancy was truly life-threatening). *i* would have to have the kid and just force myself to accept the reality of things.


----------



## Overdrive

Do some of you like donuts ?


----------



## causalset

waterfairy said:


> @causalset It's not right for them to make assumptions. Have you told them that it's important to you to go out?


The answer depends on whom you are referring to. If you are talking about the girls that rejected me on the basis that presumably I won't want to go out (before they even had a chance to meet me in person, all they saw is me telling them I have Asperger through the dating site) then yes I always DID tell them that I like to go out, as in "you don't want to date me because you think I don't want to go out, but actually I do want to go out, so why is it you are not changing your mind now that I told you this?" But they never paid attention and still thought that they know better and that I don't. Which leads to another question I want to ask girls: why is it when they make up their minds they aren't open to new information that would prompt you to change their mind?

Now if you talk about the girls whom I actually dated, then there were only three of them, so I can just tell you case by case what happened with each one.

In case of Sarah, I dated her for 8 months. Yes I told her time and time again that I don't like it when she goes somewhere with her friends and doesn't take me along (well I guess its different from saying I actually "want" to go out, but I guess when I am preoccupied with negatives its hard to think in positive terms). What prompted me to keep telling her this is that it appeared that one of the main reasons she wasn't taking me is that she read somewhere that people with Asperger have sensory issues which means I would find bar too loud. However, like I mentioned earlier, not everyone with Asperger has all the symptoms, and this sensory thing is a very good example of a symptom that I don't have. So I don't like it when people attribute to me something that doesn't apply to me, which is why I kept brining up that point and arguing about it. Perhaps the fact that this was my main motive is what made me come across as too argumentative and ultimately caused her to simply scream "stop" each time I tried to bring it up. But I guess she probably didn't realize that behind being argumentative there is a very real hurt, because it hurts when people judge you based on stereotypes, and especially when I tell them point blank that I don't have a certain symptom and they still think I do since the book says I should (how is it even possible to say I don't have a symptom that I really do have unless I have multiple personality or a sleepwalker or something?).

In any case, from what I learned later, the sensory thing wasn't the whole reason that she wasn't taking me places. Perhaps even bigger reason was the fact that her friends didn't approve of me. She participated in Asperger and Their Partners message board (in delphi) and in one of her posts she mentioned how her friends were telling her to "stop dating retard" and one of them asked her "why do you want to procreate retarded children". The other thing that made me equally angry is why didn't she stand up for me to any of them? And the other thing is that, if you take that girl that talked about "procreating retarded children" she never once met me. So how would she possibly know anything about me unless Sarah told her this. And yes Sarah was telling the friends about my Asperger so that if something wrong transpires when they meet me they won't be shocked. But wait a second, apart from telling them about my Asperger she ALSO was avoiding introducing me to any of them for that very reason. So what is the point of doing BOTH then? If she won't introduce me to them anyway, why talk about my Asperger?! What especially bothers me is that when I was clearly HURT by what she and her friends did, she didn't even realize I was hurt, she thought it was just one more example of my Asperger obsession, so all she did was yell "stop".

But in any case, when I nagged Sarah about not taking me long enough she "did" take me to see her friends (well it happened BEFORE I learned about them calling me a retard). But it didn't do me any good. All that happened is that she was at the bar chatting with her friends and I was sitting like a third leg. What doesn't seem to occur to her is that if she were to make a little bit more effort in facilitating communicating between me and her friends, maybe I would be doing better, and then maybe I won't be labeled as retard after all?

I mean here is the most likely timeline of what took place. At first no one called me a retard, and Sarah was simply not taking me period (I later learned one of her friends even got mad at her for not introducing me to her). Then I nagged Sarah to take me. Then she was like "okay here you go I take you" but then when one sentence introduction didn't work, she gave up, so she talked to them while I was sitting there quietly. This caused them to call me retard. But no, the girl that talked about "procreating retarded children" wasn't there. Like I said, I never ever met her. Then Sarah decided to warn any and all of her friends just in case, and then comes procreating retarded children remark from someone I never ever met. Sarah could have handled the whole situation better by putting a little bit more effort in facilitating the communication between me and her friends. But no, the moment she seen it didn't work within first half a minute, she gave up and decided to tell everyone about my Asperger, instead.

As far as the second girl, Jennifer, with whom I spent 2 years, she was far more respectful than that. In fact, she "did" take me to see her friends and "did" make me feel like a normal part of the group. What happened in her case is that in one of her birthdays I made a remark that I felt really special I was the only one invited to her birthday. She took it to mean that I prefer when her friends aren't around. Well thats not true. Its perfectly normal to have both needs at the same time: a need for intimate time with a partner, and a need to socialize with their friends. So I guess maybe due to Asperger when I phrase things it comes off more bluntly than I was intending to? But in any case, I never got to learn that this particular remark is what had an impact. Because you see, during the first half a year of her relationship her friends abandoned her (mainly when she was sick for 3 months due to blood loss due to PCOS) so I was under impression that the reason she isn't introducing me to any of her friends is because she doesn't have any of her own (I mean, she even complained to me about friends abandoning her). But only several months later I learned that she did make "new" friends eventually but I didn't get to see them more than just a few times becuase of that remark that I made.

As far as going out to places just me and her, I guess eventually I did communicate it one way or other since I do remember how she even went to hotels with me nearby for change of settings -- although that probably wasn't the best decision since my mom ended up paying my credit card that I spent on the hotels.

As far as a third girl, Ginger, with whom I also spent 2 years, she was raised in a very strict southern baptist family: in fact she is in her 30s and still lives at home with her parents. So in her case her parents won't let her go out even if I wanted to, so that was simply off the table. The other thing is that our relationship was long distance and in fact I only visitted her in person twice (once on July 4 and the other time on Thanksgiving). So who knows maybe if I lived closer and spent more time with her family they would have been more trusting. But thats how they are with everyone, not just me. Her sister's ex-fiance was the same story (although he, too, was coming from a different state). And by the way the fact that she couldn't fly out and see me was also due to her parents, the deal was that the only way to meet her was for me to come see her, not the other way around. Yes we were together for 2 years, but first 1 1/2 of those two years I was doing my postdoc in India; only the last 1/2 year I was back in the states, and two visits was the most I could do during timat time period.


----------



## regimes

Jermster91 said:


> Would you ever be in a relationship with a guy if he told you he was bisexual?


my guy is bicurious. it's awesome. but i'm bi too. so it's like.. something that makes us closer.



andy1984thesecond said:


> how scary is the idea of having an abortion?


not at all, for me. the thought of not having access to an abortion or the money for it if i ever needed one is more terrifying.


----------



## Carolyne

regimes said:


> my guy is bicurious. it's awesome. but i'm bi too. so it's like.. something that makes us closer.


When and how did this come up? Did you know before dating each other, or did one of you say it and the other was like "hey me too"?


----------



## tehuti88

regimes said:


> the thought of not having access to an abortion or the money for it if i ever needed one is more terrifying.


Similar for me. I imagine I wouldn't be _happy_ to get an abortion, but the thought of _not being able_ to get one concerns me more.

In my case (I can't speak for anyone else), this is because the only way I'd end up pregnant is if I get raped. It terrifies me that if this awful thing were to happen, I might have no recourse available, which would just compound this awful thing. I know it's not the unborn baby's fault that I was raped. But I do not have the physical health, mental health, financial health, or support network to go through a pregnancy or bear a child.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

andy1984thesecond said:


> how scary is the idea of having an abortion?


Not as scary as giving birth and raising a child.


----------



## regimes

causalset said:


> But how is it even possible to condition someone regarding sexuality issues unless you are going to do something REALLY gross. I mean the only thing I can think of is for dad to give son a hug, and then a son being subjected to beatings each time he takes that hug. Well I never experienced that. I would have remembered if I did.


it is called _social_ conditioning. the conditioning occurs as a result of social interaction. you don't have to beat somebody to condition them into something. like in pavlov's experiment- the dogs weren't physically harmed.



> But in any case, going back to hugging men, I don't remember ANY of the instances where I was conditioned against THAT. Like I said, the only way to do that would be to have my dad hug me and then telling me off for complying. But I don't remember my dad ever hugging me on the first place, thats why I have no idea how I could have possibly been conditioned against that.


again, it's something that happens repetitively over a long period of time. it doesn't have to smack you upside the head and get your attention for it to happen. for instance, dudes calling each other ******s when they're playing video games, headlines in papers about guys being murdered for being gay, going to church and hearing the pastor say that gay people are going to hell, even the fact that gay people have to "come out" and are thus praised for their "bravery" reinforces the idea that gay = bad. you could have come across hundreds of instances where the idea was reinforced in your mind, and never really have noticed.

social conditioning happens for good things, for bad things. you could consider it basically learning about the attitudes of the society you were born in, and then adopting them.



> Here is another interesting question: people that say that normal heterosexual impulses are due to social conditioning are typically the ones that promote gay rights. But then, part of pro-gay argument is that homosexuality isn't a choice but something you are born with. But then isn't it a bit of a contradiction?


what? your sexuality isn't a product of social conditioning... your ability to _express_ your sexuality without fear is a product of social conditioning. i've honestly never heard any lgbtqia stance that heteros are only hetero b/c of social conditioning.



> If you believe in social conditioning, then the logical conclusion is that homosexuality "is" a choice, since you can "choose" to condition yourself out of it. On the other hand, if you say that homosexuality isn't a choice but rather something you are born with, then you would have to admit that no amount of social conditioning can possibly change anyone's sexual preferences. So how can you have it both ways?


i don't think you quite understand what social conditioning is?

social conditioning can define how you behave, and it definitely can run deep, but it doesn't change who you are as a person. it doesn't create the parts of your personality that you were born with, it doesn't change your sexuality. you can't condition Mark to be Bob, not fully, and not without deeply traumatizing him. so you can't condition a gay person into a straight person.

there have been proponents of using conditioning to change one's sexuality, and that's called conversion therapy, but has been panned as largely ineffective and even dangerous for participants.



> I guess if I try to answer my own question, maybe what you are trying to say is that you "can" condition yourself from being gay to being straight, but in this case you won't be "fully straight", and so you would feel "more fulfilled" by "choosing" to be gay? But in this case you have to still admit that, by the dictionary definition, they are straight: after all they like opposite gender and don't like same gender. It doesn't matter if it is due to conditioning or what. Liking opposite gender = straight. So, what you are really trying to say is that "yes they can choose to be straight BUT their libido wouldn't be as strong, so in order to have their libido improve they have to choose to be gay and hten after they become gay -- however long it takes -- their libido will be higher again". Is that what you are saying? I guess if thats the theory, then there isn't any real way to prove or disprove it since most people wouldn't be talked into making such choices. But in any case I might be misunderstanding it completely. So feel free to correct me and tell me what actual theory is. This is just the best guess I could come up with.


no, lol. i'm not saying people can choose their sexuality.



> Part a is true, yes, but part b isn't. I actually DO feel very shy admitting that I like a girl. For instance I still remember how, back in the 8-th grade, I spent the entire year trying really hard to avoid looking at the two girls I was attracted to. Also, when I was in my 20-s and had girlfriends, I would hide from my parents that I have them. Eventually they forced me to tell my parents about them, but then I would lie how I don't really like them but rather I want to be with them because of pride or what not. So yes if I were to hug a girl I would want to keep it a secret as much as possible, yet that doesn't change the fact that I really enjoy the sensation of hugging her. Yet at the same time I totally cant stand hugging a guy. So since I would find both acts equally shameful, how would you explain why I like hugging a girl but not a guy UNLESS you admit its something pure physical?


okay. you might be shy. but that's not the same as fearing social reprimand if you express yourself. so while you might be embarrassed over hugging a girl, you still won't face the inner conflict of "am i bad person?" or "will people hate me?" for doing it. that's not the same as being afraid of being called gay. so it is perfectly acceptable for you to express to yourself, and to me, on this public forum, that you like hugging girls.

and hugging isn't a solely sexual thing. friends hug, relatives hug, acquaintances hug, strangers hug.


----------



## komorikun

I see guys hugging all the time.


----------



## regimes

Carolyne said:


> When and how did this come up? Did you know before dating each other, or did one of you say it and the other was like "hey me too"?


kind of the latter. :lol

we were already dating when the conversation came up, a couple of times, in fact. he was like, well yeah, there are a couple of guys i'd totally be gay for. (i totally knew though because he has HUGE crushes on super burly celebrities) and i'd be like, yeah, i could see myself dating a girl. and eventually i came out, but he's still questioning.

and now it's like... we totally bond over it. pointing out people that are hot is something we do pretty regularly. :lol i love being able to be like "that guy is yummy," and him understand what i mean. i imagine he enjoys that i'm into girls too (well.. obviously)


----------



## rockyraccoon

regimes said:


> kind of the latter. :lol
> 
> we were already dating when the conversation came up, a couple of times, in fact. he was like, well yeah, there are a couple of guys i'd totally be gay for. (i totally knew though because he has HUGE crushes on super burly celebrities) and i'd be like, yeah, i could see myself dating a girl. and eventually i came out, but he's still questioning.
> 
> and now it's like... we totally bond over it. pointing out people that are hot is something we do pretty regularly. :lol i love being able to be like "that guy is yummy," and him understand what i mean. i imagine he enjoys that i'm into girls too (well.. obviously)


You are very lucky to be in a relationship with someone who parallels your views on sexuality. Like you said before, it is something the two of you can bond over.


----------



## regimes

rockyraccoon said:


> You are very lucky to be in a relationship with someone who parallels your views on sexuality. Like you said before, it is something the two of you can bond over.


yeah, thanks. i think so too.


----------



## Ai

andy1984thesecond said:


> what are the ramifications?


It's an incredibly big decision, for different reasons and in different ways for different people. It's not like popping off to the grocery store and deciding whether or not to buy a gallon of milk. It has real and deep implications in the lives the decision affects. For women who believe that human life and/or sentience begins at conception, that means applying value to the right of that life to continue to develop against whatever event/reason has raised the potential decision to abort in the first place. For women who scientifically contest that status, the potentiality of that development can still have a psychological and/or emotional impact (whether instigated by an application of her own values or social pressure/stigma). For those who want children eventually, but not _yet_, it can mean deciding whether or not it's worth taking a chance on being unable to conceive again in the future or life circumstances changing which would make it even harder to raise a child (and the potential to then regret that decision). For others, it can mean the difference between being disowned or punished by family or not, the risk of ruining friendships or relationships. So on and so forth. There are infinite circumstances, infinite community/family/religious values, infinite attitudes, etc. that go into each and every case. And for most people, that makes it a somber and very carefully weighed choice.

My own personal opinion and the potential ramifications thereof are complicated.



regimes said:


> the thought of not having access to an abortion or the money for it if i ever needed one is more terrifying.





tehuti88 said:


> But I do not have the physical health, mental health, financial health, or support network to go through a pregnancy or bear a child.


I agree with these sentiments as well. I sincerely don't know if I could go through with it or not myself, but I am firmly pro-choice; and the idea that the option could, without deference to circumstance or reason, be withheld from women in the near future is terrifying (not that current regulations don't make the process very prohibitive to most who need it already).

Additionally, besides not wanting children for various reasons, I, like Tehuti, legitimately do not think I would be able to survive a pregnancy. So though my becoming pregnant is incredibly unlikely given my precautions (i.e. avoiding "intercourse" altogether like the god damned bubonic baby-making plague), the thought that it _could_ happen and there would be nothing I could do is pretty scary on a personal level.



causalset said:


> The reason it won't be "repetitive stimuli" is that there is a contrast between your hands just hanging where they normally are, or you putting your hand right next to your nose. Similarly there is a contrast between your knees being where they normally are as compared to you specifically putting your knees right by your nose.


That's really not how that works... The proximity to an introduced odor that is particularly pungent may affect how strongly you sense it in the moment, but the process of sensory adaptation/olfactory fatigue occurs on a molecular level--the receptors in your nose. Your limbs being close or far away from your nose doesn't change that those molecules have reached it--and will, to one degree or another, continue to reach it. You are literally covered in your skin (if you're having a good day :sus....) In most cases of olfactory fatigue (such as, say, dropping a big one in the bathroom) it is temporary. If you're in the room for more than a few minutes, your nose will adapt to the smell and it will eventually become much less intense or disappear to you entirely. However, you can smell it again if you leave the room and then return before it has dissipated. You can't, however, just part ways with your body until your olfactory center has recovered, and then come back--you are never not being subjected to that sensory information (even when masked with perfume.) Therefore, if your nervous system is filtering information properly, you can't consciously detect your "natural" scent.



Overdrive said:


> Do some of you like donuts ?


What do you take us for, some kinds of _monsters_?



I kneel at the altar of glazed doughnuts.


----------



## Karsten

Ai said:


> I kneel at the altar of glazed doughnuts.


I knew you were evil.


----------



## Ai

Karsten said:


> I knew you were evil.


----------



## Twilightforce

Why are all women bisexual or lesbian?


----------



## tehuti88

Twilightforce said:


> Why are all women bisexual or lesbian?


I suspect this is a facetious question, but will answer anyway.

I'm not.


----------



## Skeletra

Twilightforce said:


> Why are all women bisexual or lesbian?


Im not either


----------



## Jermster91

What is/has been the darkest moment of your life?


----------



## Carolyne

Ai said:


> For others, it can mean the difference between being disowned or punished by family or not, the risk of ruining friendships or relationships. So on and so forth. There are infinite circumstances, infinite community/family/religious values, infinite attitudes, etc. that go into each and every case. And for most people, that makes it a somber and very carefully weighed choice.


I don't care about the other stuff, but these would be the large concerns for me. I know that if I ever had to get an abortion I'd be doing it completely alone, I couldn't tell anyone or ask anyone for help, and I'd have to keep it a secret forever.

Other than that, abortion isn't scary at all to me, and what's scary is not having the money or access if I needed it.


----------



## waterfairy

@causalset Sounds like Sarah was a bad gf. She didn't have any respect for you, and she should have defended you! You need to find the right girl and just make sure that you have open communication with her. It's important to find someone who won't stereotype you and listens to your feelings and needs.

As for your other question about girls, well I think you can say the same thing about some guys. Some people are just stubborn and closed-minded I guess.


----------



## ljubo

why do women like bad boys?


----------



## causalset

waterfairy said:


> @causalset Sounds like Sarah was a bad gf. She didn't have any respect for you, and she should have defended you! You need to find the right girl and just make sure that you have open communication with her. It's important to find someone who won't stereotype you and listens to your feelings and needs.
> 
> As for your other question about girls, well I think you can say the same thing about some guys. Some people are just stubborn and closed-minded I guess.


I agree with you that I should find a girlfriend that is better than Sarah. My problem is that no one likes me so I literally have no options to choose from. Pretty much someone comes along once in few years (like Sarah) and then I have no choice but to settle since no one else ever talks to me. So maybe there is something about social attitude towards Asperger that makes everyone think like Sarah, its simply that they act on it differently: whereas Sarah dated me and treated me like second class, everyone else choose not to date me on the first place. I am wondering just what kind of assumptions do others make about me -- especially the wrong ones?! I am pretty sure that the idea that I am incapable of love or that I don't want to go out would be close to the top of the list, both of which are wrong by the way.


----------



## causalset

Ai said:


> That's really not how that works... The proximity to an introduced odor that is particularly pungent may affect how strongly you sense it in the moment, but the process of sensory adaptation/olfactory fatigue occurs on a molecular level--the receptors in your nose. Your limbs being close or far away from your nose doesn't change that those molecules have reached it--and will, to one degree or another, continue to reach it. You are literally covered in your skin (if you're having a good day :sus....) In most cases of olfactory fatigue (such as, say, dropping a big one in the bathroom) it is temporary. If you're in the room for more than a few minutes, your nose will adapt to the smell and it will eventually become much less intense or disappear to you entirely. However, you can smell it again if you leave the room and then return before it has dissipated. You can't, however, just part ways with your body until your olfactory center has recovered, and then come back--you are never not being subjected to that sensory information (even when masked with perfume.) Therefore, *if your nervous system is filtering information properly*, you can't consciously detect your "natural" scent.


Regarding what you said about nervous system filtering information properly, like I mentioned I have Asperger and some people on autism spectrum have sensory issues. So could "that" be it? I guess the problem with this speculation is that I don't have any of the sensory issues that autistics are known to have: for instance I am not bothered by various textures, nor by noises, nor by flourescent light and so forth. So since technically its a broad spectrum and one doesn't have to have all the sysmptoms to be diagnosed, I was always assumign this is the one area where I am not affected. But "if" what you say is true then I guess I am affected just to a much more minor extend?

I am still skeptical, however. I just googled about smelling the knees and found a whole bunch of other people talking about it: http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/archive/index.php/t-382696.html and I also found a facebook page devoted to it: https://www.facebook.com/The-Smell-of-Knees-87294235987/ Do you think they are all autistics?


----------



## waterfairy

@causalset I know it's hard, but you should NEVER settle. It's hard finding a good bf/gf, but it's worth waiting for the right one instead of being with someone who treats you like crap. If it makes you feel any better, I have difficulty finding guys who treat me right. Hell, I've never been with a good one. The stigma of Asperger's may contribute to your difficulty in finding someone, but honestly, it's just hard to find good people who are worth being with nowadays. At least in my experience.


----------



## Paul

causalset said:


> Here is another interesting question: people that say that normal heterosexual impulses are due to social conditioning are typically the ones that promote gay rights. But then, part of pro-gay argument is that homosexuality isn't a choice but something you are born with. But then isn't it a bit of a contradiction?


You need to distinguish who's talking at a particular time and not assume that all people who you happen to lump under a label think the same.

There are GLBT people who think that sexuality is a choice, like my sister who says she chose to become bisexual with effort after being heterosexual. These people will often say that the prevalence of heterosexuality is mostly due to social conditioning (nearly all of them do acknowledge genetic predispositions that make certain choices much easier for certain people, but they think most people are more towards the middle of the spectrum than they realize and thus most people can make a choice to change their orientation if they so desire).

Then there are people who argue that being gay isn't a choice. They feel they were born into it, and many of them feel that everybody else was also born into their sexual preference.

These two groups are of course in conflict with each other. The "being gay isn't a choice" approach to gay rights is a controversial one in the GLBT community which my sister helped lobby some organizations into dropping because it ignores the many people who do feel they've made a choice. (Personally I think it's a stupid approach not because it's often wrong, but because it completely misses the point and seems to imply that it would be okay to discriminate against people's sexual preferences if they have a choice. Being [insert religion here] is a certainly choice but that doesn't make it okay to discriminate against.)



regimes said:


> what? your sexuality isn't a product of social conditioning... your ability to express your sexuality without fear is a product of social conditioning. i've honestly never heard any lgbtqia stance that heteros are only hetero b/c of social conditioning.


Either you haven't been listening much, or you're taking "only" in a very absolute sense.


----------



## abnerocks

causalset said:


> That doesn't seem to line up with my experience. When I tell the girls I want to change no one takes it seriously -- or they brush it off with "no you don't have to change you have to be the way you are". I am not sure if its because "actions speak louder than words" and my actions don't show that I truly do want to change? I know I do: I just need a bit of outside stimulus. If the girl tells me "I believe you you will change, let me watch you changing" then I WILL, but if it sounds like no one besides me would care or notice then I lack all the motivation -- which is precisely why I keep arguing with people to "agree with me" that I can change before I ever do the first step. I guess that is what they might refer to when they say I am changing for others and not for myself. But lets be honest: don't everyone need outside support? I mean even with weight loss people need some sort of support system, even though "in theory" one could lose weight all by themselves. But when you talk about social improvements you can't socialize by yourself, even in theory. So if I say "i want to change the fact that I am antisocial" and I am told "well you can do it by yourself" I am like "huh?!" So yeah maybe I am just more honest than others and others are all pretending like they do it all for themselves while I am the only one honest enough to admit that I do it for others? If so, since when did honesty become a bad thing?


You're on the right track with "actions speak louder than words". So yes, we want to see that you have made progress, otherwise there is little reason to believe what you say.

Of course, with social anxiety, IT IS VERY HARD TO OVERCOME IT ALONE. That's pretty much the nature of the illness lol. So, you should probably find people who you AREN'T sexually attracted to that will listen and provide honest feedback to your problems. Relying on a partner for all your motivation is way too intense, especially in the beginning of a relationship. Everyone has their own stuff to deal with and can't expect to fully support another person like that! It's just too stressful!


----------



## abnerocks

ljubo said:


> why do women like bad boys?


LOL that pic. Simply put, because it's sexy. Maybe because they project a persona that the girl thinks is safe (maybe protection from outsiders, or some other caveman logic). I think a key part is that they keep the girl wanting more. They don't change themselves for the other person, they just are who they are. That gives them an air of authority and independence which is sexy. I think that's true for both girls and guys -- "bad" is attractive.


----------



## kivi

ljubo said:


> why do women like bad boys?


I don't like "bad boys" and never felt attracted to someone because they're muscular. I always had crushes on slim people as I remember.


----------



## Twilightforce

Why do women like touching each other in a sexual way?


----------



## Virgo

^ Yeah I'm sure he's a nice guy, but that looks like someone I'd run away from :afr

EDIT: Uh whoops obviously that was meant to be about the photo before your post.


----------



## tehuti88

Twilightforce said:


> Why do women like touching each other in a sexual way?


I suspect this is a facetious question, but will answer anyway.

I don't.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Why are women so awesome?


----------



## Carolyne

Twilightforce said:


> Why do women like touching each other in a sexual way?


They're so soft and cute and I wanna see their eyes close and their mouth gasp when my hand starts making them feel good :O


----------



## meganmila

Twilightforce said:


> Why do women like touching each other in a sexual way?


Oh lord. Not every woman is into that. I just hate that certain men assumes all women are bi or are into touching vaginas. Like not all men are into touching peens.

Sorry, I'm pretty bitter right now. Probably shouldn't really enter this thread.


----------



## causalset

waterfairy said:


> @causalset I know it's hard, but you should NEVER settle. It's hard finding a good bf/gf, but it's worth waiting for the right one instead of being with someone who treats you like crap. *If it makes you feel any better, I have difficulty finding guys who treat me right. Hell, I've never been with a good one.* The stigma of Asperger's may contribute to your difficulty in finding someone, but honestly, it's just hard to find good people who are worth being with nowadays. At least in my experience.


My situation is worse than yours in at least two ways. Even though you have difficulty finding guys to date, you still have people that interact with you on a regular basis as friends (even if its female friends). In my case I am completely friendless and no one ever talks to me. Which is another question I have: why do girls avoid having small talk with me? Do they assume that just because I am a loner I am some sort of predator? Incidentally as a Christian I don't believe in sex before marriage so I am furthest thing from predator. But it would have been nice if once in a while my female cashier had 5 minute small talk with me, which doesn't happen. It would be even nicer if maybe once in few months I wasn't sitting in the table in caffeteria by myself. That doesn't happen either.

Another way in which my situation is worse than yours is that I am 36 right now and you are only 23. Okay, when I had Sarah I was 23-24 (we were dating for a year) when I had Jennifer I was 27-29 and when I had Ginger I was 32-34. So I guess, in case of Sarah, you could say I was your age and it was my fault I threw away my life due to settling. But you see how many years its been taking me to find a different girl when I was single? Maybe that is what made me settle. But then again who knows maybe if I didn't settle and remained single someone amaizing were to come my way. That might be true, but the only problem is that there is no time machine. So what am I supposed to do now? I feel like I threw away 15 years of my life!


----------



## causalset

meganmila said:


> Oh lord. Not every woman is into that. I just hate that certain men assumes all women are bi or are into touching vaginas. Like not all men are into touching peens.
> 
> Sorry, I'm pretty bitter right now. Probably shouldn't really enter this thread.


Obviously I can't speak for others, but when I think about women "touching each other in a sexual way" I never once think about vagina. In fact I don't see anything sexual about vagina anyway. To me, hugging is sexual. So what I mean is "why do women hug so much"

By the way, this goes back to the other discussion about my avoiding hugging men. Remember how people were saying that I was conditioned against it, and I was saying nope, there was no conditioning ther? Maybe the communication gap was in the fact that they don't realize that for me huggin is one of the MAIN expressions of sexuality, so I don't have to be conditioned against hugging men any more than against doing anything else sexual with them, I just have that natural dislike of it since I have that notion that hugging is sexual.

Okay here is a better example: for several years my grandomther was wondering why is it every time she wants me to kiss her cheek I instead kiss an air in front of her cheek and avoid actually touching her cheek? The answer (which of course I avoided telling her) is that she is old so doing anything remotely seual with her, including touching the cheek, feels disgusting. Now I don't mean to be creepy here, obviously I am not into incest. But the fact that my mom isn't as old is what makes it "okay" to kiss her cheek. No I am not attracted to my mom, but I am "okay" kissing my mom's cheek and I am "not okay" kissing my grandmother's, and there is no homophobia involved here since they are both female.

I guess in order to make sense what women are trying to tell me in terms of "not" feeling any thing sexual towards each other I could think of the affectoin I have for cats. So maybe when females are snuggling with each other they feel the same thing as I do when petting a cat, nothing more? But thats pretty hard to believe because females do a bunch of other things I fantasize about. For example they might sit with bare knees above the table so that they can potentially smell each other's knees(once again I don't care about vagina at all, I care about knees!) Or when they hug each other they can touch each other's stomach, and so forth. None of it has anything to do with vagina, but I find it sexual -- in sharp contrast to petting a cat when I don't have any of those connotations I just mentioned. Or are women totally blind and tey just don't see what I described? Hard to believe because they keep doing it, so its like they say they derive no pleasure out of it, have no idea what I talk about , yet still DO that all the time?!


----------



## causalset

abnerocks said:


> You're on the right track with "actions speak louder than words". So yes, we want to see that you have made progress, otherwise there is little reason to believe what you say.


There is a huge difference between the version of "actions speak louder than words" that you just describe in the above quote and the version of it that I am getting from others. You see, you DID mention the possibility of changing people's minds if I do change. But others seem to be judging me by my first impression, and when they say "actions speak louder than words" they seem to be referring to "past actions" in which case my problem with this is the fact that I can't change the past. Or are you trying to say that they "are" open to re-evaluating me based on my future actions? If thats the case, why do I get that really cold feeling as if no one cares about me any more? And also, what about all those online website that "do" talk about unchangeable nature of first impressions (some even mention studies that I am judged within first 3 minutes of interaction and there isn't much I can do to change the impression I have created), and this wholefirst impression thing in concjunction of other ways of "making up the mind" is what I ultimately find unfair.

Okay before you say its a statement rather than a question, let me point out that it "is" a question. I mean I don't understand people very well. So who knows maybe there is some room for changing their impressions even though I was lead to believe otherwise. What is your view on it?



abnerocks said:


> Of course, with social anxiety, IT IS VERY HARD TO OVERCOME IT ALONE. That's pretty much the nature of the illness lol. So, you should probably find people who *you AREN'T sexually attracted to* that will listen and provide honest feedback to your problems. Relying on a partner for all your motivation is way too intense, especially in the beginning of a relationship. Everyone has their own stuff to deal with and can't expect to fully support another person like that! It's just too stressful!


Thats another question I always had. If you say its too stressful to support someone on their struggle, why would it be any less stressful to someone I am "not sexually attracted to", as you put it? I mean, intuitively, when there is emotional bond (be that sexual or whatever) it should encourage you to go at more lengths in helping the person you have emotional bond with, than you would otherwise. But here you are saying the opposite: that you would be willing to spend "more" time on someone you have "less" of a bond with. That just doesn't make much of intuitive sense. But then again, I also read on the internet how when a woman cries on mans shoulder this is supposedly a bad sign since she views that man as a nice guy who finishes last. Well I don't understand this either. To me crying on someone's shoulder indicates emotional bond which, intuitively, should be a good sign in terms of dating, not a bad sign. Yet everyone else, for some mysterious reason, think of it in just the opposite terms. Well I realize that the nice guy thing is a whole other discussion where, as a woman, you might deny some of what guys are alleging (and when it comes to crying on the shoulder being a bad sign, I don't have any personal experience other than one specific girl from 2005 to refer to). But still, you DID say that people that aren't attracted to me are more likely to spend time helping me, and this sounds like the same concept, which I also don't understand.


----------



## In The Shade

If a physically unnatractive guy with lots of confidence approached you, would you give him the time of day or would you be ****ty towards him?

I ask this because people say its all about confidence yet I have seen physically unnatractive guys approach women only to be turned down rather abruptly.


----------



## causalset

In The Shade said:


> If a physically unnatractive guy with lots of confidence approached you, would you give him the time of day or would you be ****ty towards him?
> 
> I ask this because people say its all about confidence yet I have seen physically unnatractive guys approach women only to be turned down rather abruptly.


Or another interesting question about a DYNAMICS of turning someone down. If I ask a female librarian about a book or whatever and she pretends not to hear me, is she assuming that I am hitting on her even though its an innocent question about the book? I did notice that if there is a male librarian and a female one next to each other the male one is the one most likely to answer my question. Or even if the female does answer me, but I don't understand right away and keep asking for details, the male would take over.

By the way, I have thick Russian accent. I came from Russia to US when I was 14 but, unlike other people, I weren't working on my accent thats why right now, at 36, people still assume I just came from Russia recently and I have to keep correcting them that actually I am US citizen rather than someone on work visa. I also naturally speak fast and in monotone which also makes it hard to follow. Now, what is the most frustrating is when people pretend that I didn't say anything at all, as if I wasn't really there, period. Or in a better case scenario where they do acknowledge I say something, they, at the very best, ask me to repeat just once and then if they still don't understand they just dismiss me. How do you interpret those behaviors? Is it because

1. They look down at me for the very fact that I can't speak clearly, they think it makes me less intelligent or whatever

2. They don't like me for something else (such as the fact that I didn't brush my hair or didn't dress nicely) while the whole accent thing is just what makes it convenient since, luckily for them, they can pretend not to hear me instead of looking for other reasons to avoid me

3. For some reason or other they tense up around me, and when someone tenses up that is what ultiately makes it difficult to understand an accent (just like I won't be able to do math problem when dog is barking at me)

4. At this cellphone age, they might assume I am talking on a cellphone to someone unless I establish contact through body language or whatever

What do you think?


----------



## waterfairy

@causalset You really shouldn't make assumptions because guess what? I don't have any friends. You don't like people making assumptions about you, so you shouldn't do that to other people.

Yeah, I'm younger than you, but I still have trouble. I was just trying to relate to you.


----------



## causalset

waterfairy said:


> @causalset You really shouldn't make assumptions because guess what? I don't have any friends. You don't like people making assumptions about you, so you shouldn't do that to other people.
> 
> Yeah, I'm younger than you, but I still have trouble. I was just trying to relate to you.


I wasn't trying to be rude to you. If it came across as rude, that is an example of Asperger's right there. I probably say other things that also come across as rude -- without noticing it -- and thats what puts people off. The only problem is that I don't notice when I am being rude, which is the whole nature of Asperger. Now I am not saying thats the sole issue. Other issues have to do with not recognizing people's faces and so when I don't say hello because I don't know who they are they think I am rude. So I am not sure which one is worse. But what I am trying to say is that I lack social awarenness which is my main problem.

I am sorry for assuming you had friends. I guess the reason I made that assumption is that 99% of people (of either gender) have friends so I assumed you do. Since I was wrong, I am sorry.

And yes it is true that being younger doesn't mean you don't have problems. I mean my whole thing about feeling of rejection and so forth started at 21. So yes, I can totally see that you can have social problems too. The only thing I am saying is that when you will be 36 you will feel even worse than you do now (just like I would feel even worse than now when I would be 50). Even though back when I was 23 I was obsessing all day about my social problems, right now I would give anything to be 23 again.

But thanks for trying to relate to me. I do realize that you were trying to be helpful and I appreciate it. I am sorry if, due to my communication issues, it came across otherwise.


----------



## waterfairy

@causalset no worries  I'm a little bit sensitive today too so it affected me more than it should've.

That's true that most people have friends, but just remember that some people on this forum don't. A lot of us are pretty lonely actually  so we can relate to you in a way.

I see what you're saying, and I really hope that things get better for you and you can find the right girl and everything


----------



## causalset

waterfairy said:


> @causalset no worries  I'm a little bit sensitive today too so it affected me more than it should've.
> 
> That's true that most people have friends, but just remember that some people on this forum don't. A lot of us are pretty lonely actually  so we can relate to you in a way.
> 
> I see what you're saying, and I really hope that things get better for you and you can find the right girl and everything


Yeah I keep forgetting that in this particular forum people can relate to me 

I guess the reason I keep forgetting that is that, in the past, when I participated in Asperger forums no one could relate to me despite my diagnosis. It always seemed like everyone had friends (just from reading their numerous references to their friends in their posts) except for me. And it was always really bothered me. Brina Siegel said that my Asperger is really mild, but on those boards I felt just the opposite. I guess now I see three ways of answering that question:

1. Brina Siegel is in favor of raising diagnostic threshold and she is famous for un-diagnosing people altogether. So I might be mild among aspies "she" would diagnose, but not among aspies in general

2. The time when she said I was mild was 1997, and between then and now a lot more people got diagnosed that were less affected, simply because diagnosis became more familiar. I guess things changed back to where they were now that DSM 5 is introduced where they got rid of Asperger and put a threshold for ASD diagnosis a bit higher. But still, the people that were diagnosed as aspies still identify in those terms (like I do) which is why right now there are a lot more of them than back in 1997 and explains why I might have been mild in 1997 but not any more

3. Maybe what she meant by mild is that I don't have all those other symptoms, such as sensory issues, adherence to routine, and so forth. So I guess I am "severe" in terms of lack of social skills and obsessiveness; I am not affected at all when it comes to sensory issues and routines. And on average that might make me mild

4. I came from Russia, so its a mixure of Asperger and cross cultural things. Now there are other people from Russia and they blend in perfectly. So maybe the thing is that if someone came from Russia "without" Asperger, they are fine; if someone has Asperger but is from USA, they are also fine; but these two things together, being Asperger "and" an immigrant, just don't mix?

But anyway, going back to what you were saying. I guess the reason I forgot that people in this forum might relate to my problems is that people with Asperger didn't. So I was thinking that if they couldn't relate to my problems, how much "less" would people here, who don't even have Asperger, relate to them? But I guess my thinking was wrong: within these couple of months being here I "did" ran across few posts that describe my problems perfectly, which is something I didn't see on Asperger forums. So maybe that is another answer to my concern:

5. I have a mixture of Asperger and social anxiety on top of each other. In this case each of those two things can be mild and they are just kinda feeding into each other

I still think I have Asperger, though. I mean if you take the sheer length of my posts, and the way I dwell on details, those are Asperger traits. But yeah the whole thing of not being able to start conversation, thats something it feels like people can relate to here, but not in Asperger forums.

In any case I am really glad you can relate to my problems. I just didn't immediately realize that we were talking about the same thing thats why I was like "wait a second, before you say you can relate to it, let me spell out exactly what I talk about". But since you still say you can relate to it, even after I spelled it out, I believe you  And I also appreciate that you say it is my ex-s fault and not mine and that people should try and take me more seriously when I try to correct them. Most people don't seem to see this point, but I am glad you see it.


----------



## regimes

Paul said:


> You need to distinguish who's talking at a particular time and not assume that all people who you happen to lump under a label think the same.
> 
> There are GLBT people who think that sexuality is a choice, like my sister who says she chose to become bisexual with effort after being heterosexual. These people will often say that the prevalence of heterosexuality is mostly due to social conditioning (nearly all of them do acknowledge genetic predispositions that make certain choices much easier for certain people, but they think most people are more towards the middle of the spectrum than they realize and thus most people can make a choice to change their orientation if they so desire).
> 
> Then there are people who argue that being gay isn't a choice. They feel they were born into it, and many of them feel that everybody else was also born into their sexual preference.
> 
> These two groups are of course in conflict with each other. The "being gay isn't a choice" approach to gay rights is a controversial one in the GLBT community which my sister helped lobby some organizations into dropping because it ignores the many people who do feel they've made a choice. (Personally I think it's a stupid approach not because it's often wrong, but because it completely misses the point and seems to imply that it would be okay to discriminate against people's sexual preferences if they have a choice. Being [insert religion here] is a certainly choice but that doesn't make it okay to discriminate against.)
> 
> Either you haven't been listening much, or you're taking "only" in a very absolute sense.


----------



## regimes

In The Shade said:


> If a physically unnatractive guy with lots of confidence approached you, would you give him the time of day or would you be ****ty towards him?
> 
> I ask this because people say its all about confidence yet I have seen physically unnatractive guys approach women only to be turned down rather abruptly.


tbh

1) it depends on how physically attractive

2) it depends on how they approach

3) 90% cold approaching women is bound to get a rejection anyway

some unattractive guys can really make confidence work for them. like uh, wagner moura for example. he's not fantastic looking, and especially not as pablo escobar on netflix's narcos, but his deep voice + confidence as pablo is just.. so hot.

for reference:









but yeah unless it's jason momoa i'm 100% going to refuse a man if he approaches me with the intention of hitting on me / getting my number. there are too many creeps out there for that ****.


----------



## causalset

regimes said:


> 3) 90% cold approaching women is bound to get a rejection anyway


Glad you brought it up. You see, when I complain on facebook why don't women approach me, one of the typical answers I get is "why don't you approach them yourself" to which I answer "its too awkward to" but no one seems to agree with me (or at least they pretend not to).

But now that someone other than myself finally mentioned the same thing, maybe you would be able to give more productive answer. Why is it that girls don't approach me?


----------



## regimes

causalset said:


> Glad you brought it up. You see, when I complain on facebook why don't women approach me, one of the typical answers I get is "why don't you approach them yourself" to which I answer "its too awkward to" but no one seems to agree with me (or at least they pretend not to).
> 
> But now that someone other than myself finally mentioned the same thing, maybe you would be able to give more productive answer. Why is it that girls don't approach me?


tbh being approached / approaching someone isn't that common nowadays, imo. for one, there's online dating, and a vast majority of people would rather do that than the work themselves. two, if you approach someone, that person has NO idea what your real intentions could be. they have NO context to place you as a decent person.

i personally think it's better to be at the same workplace (even though that comes with its own complications), same school, or some other similar regular activity/gathering, because people then at least can get to know a little about you. however that's not necessary in places like clubs or concerts, where people often look for casual hookups.

and honestly, instead of straight up hitting on someone, if you have to approach someone you should at least try to start a conversation or make a joke to see if they enthusiastically engage (this does not include workers/people on the clock - they're paid to be enthusiastically nice).

and the people telling you to just approach somebody probably are too lazy tgaf, or actually has had some success with that / thinks it works.


----------



## causalset

regimes said:


> i personally think it's better to be at the same workplace (even though that comes with its own complications), *same school*, or some other similar regular activity/gathering


Well, I am going to graduate school. So why don't anyone at my school approach me?


----------



## Ai

causalset said:


> Well, I am going to graduate school. So why don't anyone at my school approach me?


Since we don't know you in person, I don't think any of us are in a position to answer that for you... There could be any number of reasons that someone might accidentally give off an "unapproachable" vibe--sometimes as simple as just utilizing very "closed off" body language (crossing arms, slouching, looking at the ground, appearing to be consciously trying to take up less space, etc.) This gives people the impression that you don't _want_ to be approached.


----------



## causalset

Ai said:


> Since we don't know you in person, I don't think any of us are in a position to answer that for you... There could be any number of reasons that someone might accidentally give off an "unapproachable" vibe--sometimes as simple as just utilizing very "closed off" body language (crossing arms, slouching, looking at the ground, appearing to be consciously trying to take up less space, etc.) This gives people the impression that you don't _want_ to be approached.


And to me it seems like women are giving off "don't approach me" body language, such as speeding up their walk and looking away when I walk. Now as far as my own body language its also true, at least regarding crossing arms and slouching. So why is it when it seems like I don't want to approach them anyway they would respond with "don't approach me"? That seems pretty illogical: so what they are trying to prevent is my approaching them "despite" not wanting to? Do they think I have multiple personalities or something? I mean in order to try and send "don't approach me" signals, they have to at least anticipate a possibility of my approaching them in order to try to avoid it. But I thought they assume that I won't approach them because my body language is closed off? So if they are so sure of it, why would they try to prevent something they are so sure won't happen? On the other hand, if they do think that my approaching them is a possibility (unless of course they give me those signals not to) then this logically implies a possibility that they were wrong in thinking that my body language is closed off. And, if so, why would they act on that closed off body language so fast if they, themselves, suspect they are misinterpreting it?

Okay let me spell it out by cases: lets take a hypothetical that they decide to make themselves approachable (which they never do) and look at all possible outcomes of what I might do:

Case 1. I approach them. So apparently they were wrong in thinking I don't want to approach them. Since their sole reason for not liking me is that I don't want to approach them, and, apparently, that reason is wrong (as evident by the fact that I just approached them) why wouldn't they re-evaluate the situation and like me, in which case my approaching them would be a good thing.

Case 2. I don't approach them. Well in this case they have nothing to worry about. So what is the point in signaling me with body language not to approach them if I won't approach them anyway?

So the only way to make sense of it is

Case 3: I have multiple personalities. So one of my personalities doesn't like them hence my body language is closed off. But my other personality likes them, hence I approach them. But taht approach isn't welcome because of that other personality that I have that doesn't like them. Interestingly enough, my two personalities are so far apart, that women care about my shy personality a lot more than I care about it myself, so they are basically trying to "save me from myself" by not being approachable.

Thats why, at least logically, it seems they are thinking "case 3" and seeing how I don't have multiple personalities -- in fact I am as self aware as anyone -- I find this concept pretty offensive.

That also reminds me of (male) professors back when I was doing my first ph.d. who were refusing to work with me because allegedly I don't want to. Well hello? If I didn't want to why would I be pestering them about it? Well obviously I am not pestering any of the girls about approaching me -- on the contrary I keep quite. But I am saying that the "concept" is the same if you lay side by side (verbal) communication with professors and (non-verbal) communication with girls. And yes, in case of dating sites it became verbal too. I remember a few girls that rejected me on the basis that I don't like them and I was like why are you deciding for me what I like and what I don't? Do you think I lack awarenness about my own likes/dislikes? How is it even possible?


----------



## SplendidBob

causalset said:


> And to me it seems like women are giving off "don't approach me" body language, such as speeding up their walk and looking away when I walk. Now as far as my own body language its also true, at least regarding crossing arms and slouching. So why is it when it seems like I don't want to approach them anyway they would respond with "don't approach me"? That seems pretty illogical


Body language isn't a conscious thing at all for most people. It works at a subconscious level, so when people see someone with defensive / nervous body language it makes them _instinctively_ not want to approach them, and might even make them uncomfortable. They don't have the thoughts "that guy doesn't want me to approach I can tell by his body language, so I will give off my own body language to make him think I don't want him to approach me, just in case". They won't even necessarily realise _why_ they don't want him to approach, its just a "feeling" they get about the person, and that feeling comes from the subconscious which has already done all the leg work of interpreting the non verbal communication.

But, like other posters have said, approaching with romantic / sexual intentions isn't likely going to work unless you are very good looking, or very charming, or are playing a numbers game.


----------



## Ai

causalset said:


> And to me it seems like women are giving off "don't approach me" body language, such as speeding up their walk and looking away when I walk. Now as far as my own body language its also true, at least regarding crossing arms and slouching. So why is it when it seems like I don't want to approach them anyway they would respond with "don't approach me"? That seems pretty illogical: so what they are trying to prevent is my approaching them "despite" not wanting to? Do they think I have multiple personalities or something? I mean in order to try and send "don't approach me" signals, they have to at least anticipate a possibility of my approaching them in order to try to avoid it. But I thought they assume that I won't approach them because my body language is closed off? So if they are so sure of it, why would they try to prevent something they are so sure won't happen? On the other hand, if they do think that my approaching them is a possibility (unless of course they give me those signals not to) then this logically implies a possibility that they were wrong in thinking that my body language is closed off. And, if so, why would they act on that closed off body language so fast if they, themselves, suspect they are misinterpreting it?


What I was responding to was just this:



causalset said:


> Well, I am going to graduate school. So why don't anyone at my school approach me?


Being approached and approaching are two different scenarios, replete with their own individual complications. Just because you display body language which could be potentially interpreted as a disinvitation to approach doesn't mean they can know for certain they've decoded that message properly (and that therefore you won't take the initiative to approach them). Them seeing you appearing as though you don't want to talk to them (while doing nothing) and them seeing you actively approaching them are different situations.

Someone cowing at being approached could be in part due to a whole host of other, separate reasons--again, which are difficult to pinpoint precisely because we only have text (your personal, verbal expression of what you _want_ people to see, or _think_ they _might_ see) to extrapolate from. There are so many non-verbal cues, on top of our conscious and subconcious behavioral patterns, that constitute the image we project of ourselves to those around us. This includes body language (which, in this case, by necessity would be different than that displayed in the passive scenario), manner of dress, style of your hair (or lack thereof), hygiene habits, interactive style, gender presentation, the context/setting all of this is taking place in etc. etc. etc. It's not always fair or an accurate portrayal of the identity we wish for others to see, but in casual human interaction (especially for the first time), *so much* information is exchanged before verbal communication even begins. Before someone has the opportunity to get to know you, visual cues (that people, themselves, may not even know they're responding to) are all anyone has to go by.

For instance, a fair amount of people in my high school thought that, because I was quiet and never tried to initiate conversations with them, I was arrogant and assumed I was better than they were. Because I wore baggy clothes and never styled my hair, other girls, especially, thought I was a slob who didn't care about the things they cared about. Some people, I learned in later years, were actually afraid of me, apparently... Something that I, a 5'2", 123 lb person, find a little bit insane. lol But I guess I was just quiet, snarky, and independent enough that they thought I was "creepy" and they weren't sure what they could expect from me...

When approaching people, though, my demeanor was usually entirely different. The fact that I was not confident was more visibly apparent. And because I was not confident, _and_ also small, I appeared less threatening. Being female, given gender stereotypes, also contributed to this image--because most people expect women and girls to be the victims of violence, not the perpetrators of it. The Ai who was approaching people in high school was, effectively, a completely different person than the Ai who was in a position to be approached in high school.


----------



## Ai

It should also be kept in mind that gender dynamics play a large part in this whole process as well, since most women are (implicitly and explicitly) taught from a very young age that it's more prudent to be passive. Men, on the other hand, are taught it is their job to be active. So a lot of women are either not comfortable doing the approaching or simply don't know it can be "acceptable." Likewise, because it's our "job" to be passive and men's to be active, it's also our duty to be the "gatekeepers" of our own bodies--to protect ourselves--with the assumption that any male advancement could potentially be a threat. This is usually reaffirmed in popular culture, where women who are attacked by men are generally blamed for not protecting themselves more efficiently ("Well, what did she expect wearing that?" "Well, duh, walking in that part of town alone," "Why didn't she call for help?" etc.) and men who are attacked by women are shamed or mocked--because obviously that means he's "weak."

They are, of course, ridiculous standards that do not accurately portray the lived experiences of real men and women, but it affects the way we act and perceive each other very pervasively nonetheless. So it can, in some cases, take much less effort for a man to "creep" a woman out than for a woman to creep another woman out. That can provide an additional challenge for men who maybe are not as attuned to social cues.

* [ETA] *:



splendidbob said:


> Body language isn't a conscious thing at all for most people. It works at a subconscious level, so when people see someone with defensive / nervous body language it makes them _instinctively_ not want to approach them, and might even make them uncomfortable. They don't have the thoughts "that guy doesn't want me to approach I can tell by his body language, so I will give off my own body language to make him think I don't want him to approach me, just in case". They won't even necessarily realise _why_ they don't want him to approach, its just a "feeling" they get about the person, and that feeling comes from the subconscious which has already done all the leg work of interpreting the non verbal communication.
> 
> But, like other posters have said, approaching with romantic / sexual intentions isn't likely going to work unless you are very good looking, or very charming, or are playing a numbers game.


^ This too. lol I got distracted doing something else while typing my rambling nonesense of a message, and you beat me. :b


----------



## Carolyne

causalset said:


> Okay let me spell it out by cases: *lets take a hypothetical that they decide to make themselves approachable *(which they never do) and look at all possible outcomes of what I might do:
> 
> Case 1. I approach them. So apparently they were wrong in thinking I don't want to approach them. Since their sole reason for not liking me is that I don't want to approach them, and, apparently, that reason is wrong (as evident by the fact that I just approached them) why wouldn't they re-evaluate the situation and like me, in which case my approaching them would be a good thing.
> 
> Case 2. I don't approach them. Well in this case they have nothing to worry about. So what is the point in *signaling me with body language not to approach them* if I won't approach them anyway?
> 
> So the only way to make sense of it is
> 
> Case 3: I have multiple personalities. So one of my personalities doesn't like them hence my body language is closed off. But my other personality likes them, hence I approach them. But taht approach isn't welcome because of that other personality that I have that doesn't like them. Interestingly enough, my two personalities are so far apart, that women care about my shy personality a lot more than I care about it myself, so they are basically trying to "save me from myself" by not being approachable.


Contradiction spotted. Your hypothetical has them open to being to approached, but then apparently intentionally signalling you not to approach. Isn't it more likely that not all women are doing the same thing, that maybe some of them don't want to talk to you and some of them do want to talk to you but see that you're closed off so they don't?


----------



## waterfairy

@causalset Yeah that makes sense. Your mixture of Asperger's and SA probably overlap. From what you've said, it does seem like your Asperger's is mild, and the problems you have socially are probably due to a mix of that and SA. It sucks that you didn't feel like you could relate much to people on Asperger's forums, but I hope you find the support you're looking for on here  People with SA do have a lot of problems interacting with people. For me, personally, I have trouble making eye contact, and I tend to jumble my words around when I get nervous. So I feel like I look incompetent around other people  Despite all this, I do try talking to people and kinda talk a lot. Everyone's SA comes out in different ways, but we all have the same problem.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Paul said:


> You need to distinguish who's talking at a particular time and not assume that all people who you happen to lump under a label think the same.
> 
> There are GLBT people who think that sexuality is a choice, *like my sister who says she chose to become bisexual with effort after being heterosexual.* These people will often say that the prevalence of heterosexuality is mostly due to social conditioning (nearly all of them do acknowledge genetic predispositions that make certain choices much easier for certain people, but they think most people are more towards the middle of the spectrum than they realize and thus most people can make a choice to change their orientation if they so desire).
> 
> Then there are people who argue that being gay isn't a choice. They feel they were born into it, and many of them feel that everybody else was also born into their sexual preference.
> 
> These two groups are of course in conflict with each other. The "being gay isn't a choice" approach to gay rights is a controversial one in the GLBT community which my sister helped lobby some organizations into dropping because it ignores the many people who do feel they've made a choice. (Personally I think it's a stupid approach not because it's often wrong, but because it completely misses the point and seems to imply that it would be okay to discriminate against people's sexual preferences if they have a choice. Being [insert religion here] is a certainly choice but that doesn't make it okay to discriminate against.)
> 
> Either you haven't been listening much, or you're taking "only" in a very absolute sense.


Some people have mild attraction to the same sex, and low aversion to the idea of same sex relationships/sex and I can see how they would think they made a choice in that case if they decide to 'experiment' because they would perceive that attraction as not attraction because it would pale in comparison to their attraction to the opposite sex, or if you're attracted to gender nonconforming people which usually means you like a mixture of traits anyway it's not a big jump on an incidental basis, but I doubt you can go from being 100% straight to bi tbh, maybe in rare circumstances.


----------



## SplendidBob

The "genetic vs environmental" thing re homosexuality is interesting.

To my mind it makes zero difference _why_ someone is gay / bisexual / whatever or isn't. If someone chooses freely, and there isn't any biology at work at all (an absurd notion, obviously, since a choice requires a biological brain, but lets run with it for now), it makes no difference to anything. Someone choosing to be gay "totally of their own will" in this way is no more different to someone choosing to prefer apples instead of oranges.

There is no reason whatsoever to have to justify homosexuality, in the same way there is no reason to justify apples. Only when something is bad / undesirable is there any requirement to justify it. In attempting to justify homosexuality by insisting "its genetic", one also implies there is something that _needs_ justifying.

At this point, I think its better for people to stop leaning on "it's biology" and instead embrace "if there isn't any harm, there isn't any immorality", because that leads to a wider range of (non harmful) behaviours that people will find acceptable.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> There is no reason whatsoever to have to justify homosexuality, in the same way there is no reason to justify apples. Only when something is bad / undesirable is there any requirement to justify it. In attempting to justify homosexuality by insisting "its genetic", one also implies there is something that _needs_ justifying.
> 
> At this point, I think its better for people to stop leaning on "it's biology" and instead embrace "if there isn't any harm, there isn't any immorality", because that leads to a wider range of (non harmful) behaviours that people will find acceptable.


There's no reason one reasonably _should_ have to justify it; however, when social and political pressures from every angle threaten the very idea of your right to personhood, it becomes unfortunately necessary. Rarely do I think people embark on these thought projects for the philosophy of it alone--it's usually in direct response to common arguments seeking to dehumanize LGBTQ+ folk and therefore justify their maltreatment. The LGBTQ+ community are participants in this conversation, not its inventors.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> There's no reason one _ought_ to have to justify it; however, when social and political pressures from every angle threaten the very idea of your right to personhood, it becomes unfortunately necessary. Rarely do I think people embark on these thought projects for the philosophy of it alone--it's usually in direct response to common arguments seeking to dehumanize LGBTQ+ folk and therefore justify their maltreatment. The LGBTQ+ community are participants in this conversation, not its inventors.


My argument here is really with the notion that we have to say that "people are born homosexuals" in order to _make it ok_. I don't like this because it relies on the notion of it _only_ being acceptable because "homosexuals have zero choice over it". Homosexuality is perfectly acceptable if someone has 100% choice over it.

It is acceptable not because its genetic, but because it is a totally non harmful act in itself.

I understand there are practicalities to be considered though, mainly that most people primarily determine morality by instinct or rules, so sometimes certain approaches are necessary.

If we criticise the notion that homosexuality "is genetic" (for whatever reason, or simply dismiss it as irrelevant) then a great many people might fall back to "well it's immoral then" because they are still ultimately instinctively homophobic. I would hope that people here understand the subtlety in my argument.

*Obviously I don't mean you in that last line @Ai


----------



## causalset

Ai said:


> There's no reason one reasonably _should_ have to justify it; however, when social and political pressures from every angle threaten the very idea of your right to personhood, it becomes unfortunately necessary. Rarely do I think people embark on these thought projects for the philosophy of it alone--it's usually in direct response to common arguments seeking to dehumanize LGBTQ+ folk and therefore justify their maltreatment. The LGBTQ+ community are participants in this conversation, not its inventors.


One question to ask yourself is why do you look down on incest for example? I mean if you have two consenting adults, say brother and sister, and they are using protection so that no child is born who would have genetic anomaly, why is it immoral? The point is that we all believe in "some" set of moral standards that go beyond the simple notion of not harming others. And that might be another proof of existence of God. If there is no God then sure you can do incest why not. But if there is God, then you can't, because God said not to. The same applies to homosexuality.

To be honest if you ask me whether there is a god, I can come up with elaborate arguments both ways. But the ultimate reason why I choose to believe in God is that I, personally, will have to die, and God is the only place where I can possibly get an answer of what will happen after I die. I mean, if I look at science, the only thing science would tell me is that my consciousness will just disappear. But it is very counterintuitive for a consciousness to just disappear. I can't imagine how it is even possible. Yes, sure, before I was born I wasn't there yet, so you might say that death is kind of reverse of birth. But still there is something about death that is really scary. And yes, it is scary for consciousness to just disappear even though it means I don't have to go to hell. So I guess because its so scary and counterintuitive at the same time, I chose to believe in a religion that tells me that my consciousness won't disappear but rather something would happen in afterlife. Now I have a choice between different religions. So Buddhists for example believe in reincarnation. But the problem is that "if" it "happens" that Christians are right and Buddhists are wrong, Buddhists will go to hell. So being a Buddhist isn't a safe option. On the other hand, if I choose to be Christian and Buddhists end up being right, then I don't have to go to hell for it since Buddhists don't believe in hell on the first place. Thus, if I don't know who is right, but I want to avoid hell, its safer to be Christian. Similarly, Jews don't believe in hell either, instead they believe in a sort of purgatory that doesn't involve torment but just distance from God. So once again its safer to be Christian. And finally Muslims do beleive in hell but they say that people of the book (Jews and Christians) can be exempt for it. While on the other hand no one is exempt from Chrisitan hell unless they are actually a Christian. So from those considerations the option of being a Christian is the safest one.

As far as view on homosexuality, thats just a consequence of choosing to be a Christian. And yes there are ways of rationalizing it within Christian framework. I don't remember who said it but someone did say that "God is mathematician". God created the laws of physics to be exact equations even though from the point of view of not harming anyone He didn't have to. He also introduced various dietary laws in the Old Testament (and yes, as a Messianic I think they still apply) even though it seems like you aren't hurting anyone by eating pork. So nothing stops this sort of God from creating the laws against homosexuality. I guess you might ask if He doesn't like it why did He create people to be gay on the first place? I think from the point of view of Romans 1:28 homosexuality is actually "not" a choice but, rather, God's way of punishment for the disobedience. Sort of like when people choose to disobey in some other way (like serve idols) God forces them to become gay, too, at least thats what the end of Romans chapter 1 seem to be saying. Sort of like when Jesus cursed a fig tree, first the fig tree simply didn't bear fruit because it was out of season but then Jesus forced it to wither and never bear fruit again. The same might be the case with homosexuality.

Do I like this state of things? No of course not. And I also don't like that Jesus cursed fig tree either. But I am not in a position to argue with God. So what it comes down to is do I believe Christianity or not? Thats the real argument. Everything about homosexuality or any other controversial topic is just a colorary to it. And like I said fear of death is a pretty strong drive to believe in Christianity at least for me.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> My argument here is really with the notion that we have to say that "people are born homosexuals" in order to _make it ok_. I don't like this because it relies on the notion of it _only_ being acceptable because "homosexuals have zero choice over it". Homosexuality is perfectly acceptable if someone has 100% choice over it.
> 
> It is acceptable not because its genetic, but because it is a totally non harmful act in itself.
> 
> I understand there are practicalities to be considered though, mainly that most people primarily determine morality by instinct or rules, so sometimes certain approaches are necessary.
> 
> If we criticise the notion that homosexuality "is genetic" (for whatever reason, or simply dismiss it as irrelevant) then a great many people might fall back to "well it's immoral then" because they are still ultimately instinctively homophobic. I would hope that people here understand the subtlety in my argument.


Oh, no. I get you. And I agree. It's frustrating. Biological determinism, as an argument and movement in and of itself, is problematic for a whole host of reasons.

I just meant to point out that though, logically, it makes little sense to fall back on these arguments in as much as they then function to reaffirm homosexuality's position as something _requiring_ "defense" (and therefore as something out of the ordinary/remarkable), there are unfortunate matters of real-life practicality to be considered when social pressures and politics are introduced. Real life is so much messier than cut-and-dried philosophical exercises. A lot of different confounding (and often contradictory) elements end up coming into play by nature of the fact that people, themselves, are confounding and contradictory.

It's as unfeasible and idealistic as when people suggest that the best way to rid a society of racism is to just refuse to "see race." Works on paper--but given the pervasive and complicated nature of prejudice in action, it's much more likely to compound the problem in practice.

In any case, though... I think we've gotten pretty far off topic. :b

... Unless anyone's asking this "female" her opinion on biological determinism and acceptability politics, I guess... In which case... boom? :lol

[Edit] Aaand... It seems you edited that asterisk in after I already started typing. Woops.


----------



## SplendidBob

causalset said:


> One question to ask yourself is why do you look down on incest for example? I mean if you have two consenting adults, say brother and sister, and they are using protection so that no child is born who would have genetic anomaly, why is it immoral?


It isn't. You are mistaking disgust for immorality I think. That you might be personally disgusted by something doesn't make it immoral. There is nothing immoral about incest where proper birth control is used, assuming both participants are willing, and there isn't abuse involved (as far as I am concerned). It isn't going to be a popular opinion, but in the absence of a harm I don't see how it can be immoral.

This (of course) is where it becomes trickier, because in many cases of incest there will be abuse and harm. Nonetheless, incest isn't immoral in itself I think, but it can be immoral if there are harms involved.



causalset said:


> The point is that we all believe in "some" set of moral standards that go beyond the simple notion of not harming others.


I try not to 

I would go even further, in some cases something may be moral if there _is_ harm involved (if the benefits are significantly greater).

Is it moral to _secretly_ torture someone who has planted a nuclear bomb and it is set to detonate in an hour killing 1 million people? (assuming torture works and is the only way to get the information etc). Yes, I think so.

Is it moral that two consenting people touch each others genitals in the privacy of their own home? Yes.

The first is more debatable, the second is absolutely clear cut. Without harm there I don't see how there can be immorality.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> Oh, no. I get you. And I agree. It's frustrating. Biological determinism, as an argument and movement in and of itself, is problematic for a whole host of reasons.
> 
> I just meant to point out that though, logically, it makes little sense to fall back on these arguments in as much as they then function to reaffirm homosexuality's position as something _requiring_ "defense" (and therefore as something out of the ordinary/remarkable), there are unfortunate matters of real-life practicality to be considered when social pressures and politics are introduced. Real life is so much messier than cut-and-dried philosophical exercises. A lot of different confounding (and often contradictory) elements end up coming into play by nature of the fact that people, themselves, are confounding and contradictory.
> 
> It's as unfeasible and idealistic as when people suggest that the best way to rid a society of racism is to just refuse to "see race." Works on paper--but given the pervasive and complicated nature of prejudice in action, it's much more likely to compound the problem in practice.


I agree .

I kinda made that point because it might be a useful perspective to those who think that homosexuality is ok, but who might think it is fine "because its genetic".

To my mind:

"Homosexuality is ok because there is no harm" is way superior to
"Homosexuality is ok because it's genetic".

The former can be applied to a whole bunch of stuff where people routinely (incorrectly) proclaim immorality on totally harmless acts. The latter is kinda "ugh, it's better than saying it isn't ok, I suppose".



Ai said:


> In any case, though... I think we've gotten pretty far off topic. :b
> 
> ... Unless anyone's asking this "female" her opinion on biological determinism and acceptability politics, I guess... In which case... boom? :lol


Haha, yeh, my fault .

When I see an opportunity to make this kind of argument I tend to grab it, because I find it infuriating that people think that totally harmless acts can be immoral.

Naughty Bob off topic though.


----------



## TheWelshOne

causalset said:


> If there is no God then sure you can do incest why not. But if there is God, then you can't, because God said not to.


Um... there's a ton of incest in the Bible, isn't there?


----------



## Paul

Persephone The Dread said:


> Some people have mild attraction to the same sex, and low aversion to the idea of same sex relationships/sex and I can see how they would think they made a choice in that case if they decide to 'experiment' because they would perceive that attraction as not attraction because it would pale in comparison to their attraction to the opposite sex, or if you're attracted to gender nonconforming people which usually means you like a mixture of traits anyway it's not a big jump on an incidental basis, but I doubt you can go from being 100% straight to bi tbh, maybe in rare circumstances.


We're not talking about cases where it's easy and you can just immediately go experiment. I can believe that if everybody wanted to put in major effort to try hard for a year to overcome their conditioning, perhaps more than half would succeed. Very few people are motivated to do so of course -- they'd have to believe that there's something better about being bisexual in order to try. At any rate it's not my argument and I have no firm conclusions about it so I'll leave you with my sister's website: http://queerbychoice.com/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

causalset said:


> One question to ask yourself is why do you look down on incest for example? I mean if you have two consenting adults, say brother and sister, and they are using protection so that no child is born who would have genetic anomaly, why is it immoral? The point is that we all believe in "some" set of moral standards that go beyond the simple notion of not harming others. And that might be another proof of existence of God. If there is no God then sure you can do incest why not. But if there is God, then you can't, because God said not to. The same applies to homosexuality.


Lol no whether it hurts someone is pretty much the only factor I take into account personally. I also don't look down on people who engage in incest, but I'm undecided on whether having children in such relationships is a good idea or not due to genetic risks (seems to be some mixed study results on that note, and mixed opinions on how much higher the risk is for having disabled children. I do know one brother and sister in Germany had four children and three were heavily disabled, but that's an anecdote.)

Also... Proof of the existence of a God is not a reason to listen to them.



Paul said:


> We're not talking about cases where it's easy and you can just immediately go experiment. I can believe that if everybody wanted to put in major effort to try hard for a year to overcome their conditioning, perhaps more than half would succeed. Very few people are motivated to do so of course -- they'd have to believe that there's something better about being bisexual in order to try. At any rate it's not my argument and I have no firm conclusions about it so I'll leave you with my sister's website: http://queerbychoice.com/


I guess we'll never know, there isn't much incentive for most people to try that if there's already other stuff that turns them on.


----------



## causalset

regimes said:


> it is called _social_ conditioning. the conditioning occurs as a result of social interaction. you don't have to beat somebody to condition them into something. like in pavlov's experiment- the dogs weren't physically harmed.


There are other Pavlov's experiments where dogs get subjected to electric shock. But in any case even the ones without harm being done to dogs, the alternative is some sort of reward. Well I don't remember getting a candy for "refraining from" hugging a man.



regimes said:


> again, it's something that happens repetitively over a long period of time. it doesn't have to smack you upside the head and get your attention for it to happen. for instance, dudes calling each other ******s when they're playing video games, headlines in papers about guys being murdered for being gay, going to church and hearing the pastor say that gay people are going to hell, even the fact that gay people have to "come out" and are thus praised for their "bravery" reinforces the idea that gay = bad. you could have come across hundreds of instances where the idea was reinforced in your mind, and never really have noticed.


First of all, like I said, I haven't even heard of homosexuality till I was 14, and I didn't know about the whole "closed" and "coming out" thing until I was 17.

But, besides, that doesn't address what I was asking. Because what I was talking about is giving hugs. Now, "if" guys were to view hugs as completely non-sexual, then they can be taught to despise homosexuality till they are blue in the face, that still won't stop them from hugging each other since, presumably, hugging has nothing to do with being gay. So the very fact that you say that homophobia somehow "does" stop guys from hugging each other shows the premise in your reasoning: the premise being that hugging might reveal some latent gay feelings. Now, "if" that premise is right, then this leads me to suspect that women feel a little bit of attraction towards each other since they "do", in fact, hug. That is what I was trying to ask in the beginning: do they?

In any case, I can give you a better example. I don't like kissing my grandmother because she is really old. Now that won't make me gay if I kiss her since she is still a female. But I feel some unpleasant sensation doing that. At the same time I am okay with kissing my mom. No I am not attracted to her, but I am still "okay" kissing her, since she looks a bit younger (in both cases I am talking only about kissing on a cheek). So what I claim is that my dislike for hugging men is similar to dislike of kissing my grandma on the cheek. Thats why I don't think it has to do with internalized homophobia. Or are you saying that with my grandma it can also be linked to some sort of conditioning against something? If so, that would be conditioning against what?



regimes said:


> there have been proponents of using conditioning to change one's sexuality, and that's called conversion therapy, but has been panned as largely ineffective and even dangerous for participants.


Yeah I read about it. There was a case with Craig. Incidentally speaking of that, I was playing with toys as a kid. Yes I played with soldiers too but I spent more time with toys I think. I was also fascinated with flowers at some point. No one conditioned me against it nor anyone tried to stop me. Yet I ended up being straight anyway.



regimes said:


> okay. you might be shy. but that's not the same as fearing social reprimand if you express yourself. so while you might be embarrassed over hugging a girl, you still won't face the inner conflict of "am i bad person?" or "will people hate me?" for doing it. that's not the same as being afraid of being called gay. so it is perfectly acceptable for you to express to yourself, and to me, on this public forum, that you like hugging girls.


Well, I wouldn't have been able to admit so easily about hugging women back when I was a teen. In fact I remember the incident when in my psychology class we were asked to ask questions about each other in groups of two. And so the student in my two-people group asked, among other things, about my sexual orientation. First of all I didn't know that term so he had to explain it to me (hence more of an evidence that I couldn't have possibly been exposed to teachings against something I didn't even know what it was) and then when he told me what it was, I lied to him that I am not attracted to either gender. I knew I was attracted to girls but I was too shy to admit it.

As of right now yes I can admit it, but thats because several years have passed. But, speaking of admitting it, the other interesting thing is that I am more open with females than with males. Yet others seem to be the opposite. Like watched a video about injured Russian soldier in the war with Germany who felt particularly uncomfortable because his nurse was female and he didn't want to show weakness to females. Well I am just the opposite. I am totally okay with showing weakness to females, but showing them to males is quite uncomfortable. I guess part of it is that I like females and when I like someone then I feel more comfortable with them as well. I guess others aren't thinking this way for whatever reason.

What I am trying to say is that my particular ways of thinking about things aren't very traditional. Yet I am exclusively attracted to women. Thats how I know that the fact that I am attracted only to women is genuine. After all I am not copying society in anything else. In fact the way in which I am attracted to women is different from most. From what I hear guys are turned on by the idea of being really tough ones taking care of their women. On the other hand I am turned on by the idea of being able to show vulnerability to the woman and have her take care of me. Which is totally different and can also looked down upon. Yet, despite admitting all that, I still say I am attracted only to women and despise the idea of hugging men. So this combination should show you that not liking to hug men is genuine ingrained trait as opposed to something learned, since apparently I didn't learn anything else.


----------



## causalset

Persephone The Dread said:


> Also... Proof of the existence of a God is not a reason to listen to them.


First of all you have to distinguish between listening to people and listening to the Bible. But I am guessing you are trying to say you don't listen to the Bible either, you think God exists but He didn't write the Bible? Well like I said in my earlier post, my main motive is to answer the question about my afterlife. If God didn't write the Bible I have no where else to go with this question. Just the fact that God exist won't answer me what would happen in the afterlife. Thats why I better believe Bible is true. And once I believe Bible is true, then the opinion on homosexuality would follow.


----------



## causalset

TheWelshOne said:


> Um... there's a ton of incest in the Bible, isn't there?


Thats another interesting question. Personally I speculate that there were two creations rather than one. After all one creation is described in the end of Genesis 1, and the other one in the beginning of Genesis 2. Most Christians assume that the latter is just a recap of a former. But Bible doesn't say its a recap, unless you assume it yourself. So what if we don't think that way and instead say there are two separate creations? In this case, we could have billion years gap between Genesis 1 and Genesis 2, which would explain old earth by the way, and then children of Adam and Eve in Genesis 2 would have plenty of people not related to them to have sex with. This point of view is supported by Genesis 4 when, after Cain was cast out, he was worried what if people would kill him and God placed on him protective mark to make sure that whoever tries to kill him will die himself or something. But now, WHO are those people Cain was afraid of? Apparently they are not the children of Adam and Eve, which further proves my theory. By the way I heard of a different gap theory -- namely the gap within first couple of verses of Genesis 1 to explain old earth. Well I am talking of a different gap, the one between Genesis 1 and Genesis 2. I think the idea of pre-adamic people is common in Christian Identity circles where they claim that pre-adamic people were black and inferior. Well I don't have to agree with what they say about races in order to agree with the concept of pre-adamic people. You can always say "well they are wrong in what they say about the color or status of pre-adamic people, but they are right in terms of their existence" and then use it to explain the old earth. But then again, if you want to account for evolution, too, rather than just old earth they you "would" sort of imply that pre-adamic people are inferior, since majority of them would have to evolve out of apes (in order to match evolution account) while the people coming from Adam and Eve would have to be direct creations of God. But that is something we can speculate on. The point though is that there is a lot of room in interpretting the Bible so that there was no incest there.

On a different point, even if there was an incest in the Bible, one can argue that genes didn't have time to mutate by then (presumably no mutations occurred before Adam and Eve sinned) and thats why incest was okay back then but not later on.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

causalset said:


> First of all you have to distinguish between listening to people and listening to the Bible. But I am guessing you are trying to say you don't listen to the Bible either, you think God exists but He didn't write the Bible? Well like I said in my earlier post, my main motive is to answer the question about my afterlife. If God didn't write the Bible I have no where else to go with this question. Just the fact that God exist won't answer me what would happen in the afterlife. Thats why I better believe Bible is true. And once I believe Bible is true, then the opinion on homosexuality would follow.


OK I don't believe in any God, but don't particularly care about their existence as it seems irrelevant to me currently, but I also don't have any interest in following the Bible.

(this is hugely off topic lol, so not going to respond to further quotes on this topic.)


----------



## AllTheSame

Lmfao is every thread on this site now going to turn into a debate about religion, literalists, biblical views on homosexuality and who is going to hell and why??


For fuqs sake. This is almost entertaining....except....it's just....kind of sad to watch lmao.


Did I step into the "ask a female anything" thread or....did someone just slip me some acid?


----------



## causalset

AllTheSame said:


> Lmfao is every thread on this site now going to turn into a debate about religion, literalists, biblical views on homosexuality and who is going to hell and why??
> 
> For fuqs sake. This is almost entertaining....except....it's just....kind of sad to watch lmao.
> 
> Did I step into the "ask a female anything" thread or....did someone just slip me some acid?


Here is how it came about.

1. Ask a female anything is related to question why do girls hug each other
2. In order to clarify this question, I had to point out that guys don't hug
3. Then I was told that the reason guys don't hug is that they have been conditioned against it due to homophobia
4. This lead to the debate is homosexuality choice (conditioning) or is it natural
5. And this, in turn, lead to a debate on whether homosexuality is moral or not

Now, with my critical thinking skills, I can easily separate point 4 from point 5. So if it was up to me, I would discuss points 1,2,3,4 together in one topic (since they are related) and points 4 and 5 in a different topic, since they are also related, but in a different way, so best not to confuse the two things (more scientific discussion is 1,2,3,4 and more moral discussion is 4,5, yes the item 4 is present in both cases but it plays completely different logical role). But since others, for emotional reasons, aren't as good in separating 4 and 5 as I am, thats why it ended up being a discussion about all five topics. They were the first to express their opinion on 5, so now that they did so, I have to respond with mine.


----------



## causalset

waterfairy said:


> @causalset Yeah that makes sense. Your mixture of Asperger's and SA probably overlap. From what you've said, it does seem like your Asperger's is mild, and the problems you have socially are probably due to a mix of that and SA. It sucks that you didn't feel like you could relate much to people on Asperger's forums, but I hope you find the support you're looking for on here  People with SA do have a lot of problems interacting with people. For me, personally, I have trouble making eye contact, and I tend to jumble my words around when I get nervous. So I feel like I look incompetent around other people  Despite all this, I do try talking to people and kinda talk a lot. Everyone's SA comes out in different ways, but we all have the same problem.


Yeah, I guess you could say that. Except for the fact that in my case Asperger was a context in which social anxiety developed -- although I had Asperger from birth while I developed social anxiety in response to it when I was 21. Which brings another interesting question: how about other people that suffer from social anxiety? What are the typical ways in which they develop it? Is it something they are born with or is it some sort of traumatic event that happens, does it usually start at particular age more often than other age?

How about yourself? When did you first start to notice you have social anxiety? Did something in particular happen that started it?

As far as you jumbling words around, I would have said I don't do that, except for the fact that I got feedback from people that I do speak fast (although in my case it is usually because I am excited about the topic and want to finish my speech -- complete with logical connections between everything -- before others have a chance to interrupt me). But for the most part my problem is the opposite that I am quiet: maybe others avoid talking to me because of "how" I talk at the very rare cases when I do?

But how about you, how do they react when you speak fast?


----------



## waterfairy

@causalset That makes sense. I think a lot of people develop SA because of bad social experiences. But really, genetics and environmental factors play a role. There's really not cut and dry answer for that. I'll tell you how I think my SA developed though.

I was bullied A LOT. I was a very carefree, outgoing kid. But that changed once I started school. My anxiety issues started off as OCD when I was around 8 years old. Thankfully, I somehow grew out of it, but I still have OCD tendencies. I can't complain though, since my disorder was debilitating when I was a kid; whereas, now it's just a little thing I gotta deal with. Honestly, idk when my SA started. The thing is, I didn't start realizing that it was abnormal until recently. Sure, I haven't had friends for most of my life, but I've gotten used to that. I thought that maybe I'm just a loner or something. Once I started nursing school about a year ago, I realized the extent of my issues. I was so used to being a random student in the background. Now, I gotta interact with people CONSTANTLY. Professors, clinical instructors, peers, patients, etc. That's when I realized how nervous I get in social situations. It has gotten better though. I am more comfortable talking to people at this point, but I still struggle with it. Basically, I think that bullying was a big factor in me developing SA. Although, I do have a family history of mental illness, so of course, I was more likely to get it.


----------



## causalset

waterfairy said:


> @causalset That makes sense. I think a lot of people develop SA because of bad social experiences. But really, genetics and environmental factors play a role. There's really not cut and dry answer for that. I'll tell you how I think my SA developed though.
> 
> I was bullied A LOT. I was a very carefree, outgoing kid. But that changed once I started school. My anxiety issues started off as OCD when I was around 8 years old. Thankfully, I somehow grew out of it, but I still have OCD tendencies. I can't complain though, since my disorder was debilitating when I was a kid; whereas, now it's just a little thing I gotta deal with. Honestly, idk when my SA started. The thing is, I didn't start realizing that it was abnormal until recently. Sure, I haven't had friends for most of my life, but I've gotten used to that. I thought that maybe I'm just a loner or something. Once I started nursing school about a year ago, I realized the extent of my issues. I was so used to being a random student in the background. Now, I gotta interact with people CONSTANTLY. Professors, clinical instructors, peers, patients, etc. That's when I realized how nervous I get in social situations. It has gotten better though. I am more comfortable talking to people at this point, but I still struggle with it. Basically, I think that bullying was a big factor in me developing SA. Although, I do have a family history of mental illness, so of course, I was more likely to get it.


I was also bullied a lot as a kid. Although in my case I reacted to it differently, probably because I already had something else to focus on (namely my interest in physics that started since I was 9) so I view kids that bullied me as some kind of physical threats that I need to get away from (I say physical because, back in Russia, they were sometimes physically hitting me, both guys and girls, and I didn't know how to defend myself).

When I moved to America I was not bullied to nearly the same extend as I was in Russia. Probably because in the American school I went to there were more discipline, while in the Russian school it was more of anything goes type of thing (yes the teachers would lecture my bullies sometimes on how they are wrong, but apart from lecturing and telling students off, they didn't really take control of the situation the way in American school they would). In America I did have a couple of bullies when I was in the 10th grade, but they weren't physically threatening me. It was more along the lines of my not having guts to tell them to stop.

When I was in 11-th grade, which was my last year of high school (I graduated a year early) I was not bullied any more. On the contrary I was quite popular because I was a top runner on cross country team. Well my team was second from the end so overall I was 29-th out of 105, but the next one in my team was 64-th out of 105 so it was quite a gap, which ironically means that I was lucky that my team was bad. But in any case I was quite popular during that one semester.

Then after that when I went to university I wasn't bullied any more and, looking back, I am amaized by how patient people were with me. I was still infantile in many ways but people recognized it and had enough patience to talk to me about it, to encourage me to make friends, and so forth, which is the luxury I don't get now. But unfortunately back then I didn't really care about social life which is kinda sad; I should have taken opportunity of this but I didn't.

The traumatic event that hurt me was a mailing list for people with Asperger, when I was 21, a year I graduated from university. I got banned from that mailing list for attempting to speculate about the relation between race, brain shape and IQ. In itself I thought I was cool with that, since I had to prepare for exam anyway, and I was glad to have a "disraction" removed. But the one thing that hurt me about it was that there was a certain girl on that list whom I over-idealized over few things I had in common with her with regards to the symptoms, yet the people that attacked me for my "racist" posts also attacked me for my trying to give that girl an advice on how to do better socially (and no these two things aren't connected; the girl in question is White and I didn't even ask about the race of anyone she interacted with, so it was two completely separate things other than that one poster lumping them together as a case against me). I guess from where I sit now I do see that its a bit weird to give someone pages of advice if I only known her for like few days. But with zero social experience I over-idealized those few days and thats why I looked at it from a completely different angle than an outsider looking in would have. In any case, if it wasn't for the discussion about brain shape and IQ, they probably would have let it slide. But because they got so mad at me for brain shape and IQ thing, they decided to attack me, and then one of the attackers threw in what I said to that girl as one more thing to attack me for, and despite the fact that it was only one person that mentioned that girl (everyone else were focusing on racial discussion) this one mention of that girl hurt me hundred times more than everything else they said put together. And the other thing that hurt me is that they banned me before that girl ever had a chance to say anything herself, so I have no idea, did she try to defend me, or did she agree with the attackers or did she just ignored the whole situation (well she was pretty nice to me before that incident -- like for example the other thing people were mad at me for was when I asked them to describe their symptoms, but this girl didn't get mad, on the contrary she gave me two page description of her symptoms, which is actually what prompted me to give her that advice; but then again, I haven't yet started talking about races when she did that, so I have no way of finding out whether her attitude towards me changed after I did)?

In any case after dwelling on what happened on that list for few months I then started to try to convince myself (with very little success) that there is nothing so "special" about that particular mailing list anyway. The only reason I thought there were is that I have no social life elsewhere. So I decided that since I can't get back on mailing list anyway, the "second best" solution is to get social life elsewhere and then who knows maybe my entire perspective would change?

Meanwhile I graduated and moved away from home to go to graduate school (I was going to university near home and living with my mom when I was an undergraduate) and because it was the first time away from home, my mom was trying to push me to join a Jewish club on campus (my family is Jewish). Now she wanted me to join one back when I was undergraduate, too, but I wasn't listening to her because I viewed any kind of socialization as a distraction from studies. But this time, because I needed something to disract me from thinking about the mailing list, I decided to go ahead and go. And, by the way, I never told her about the mailing list, so her suggestions had nothing to do with that. In any case, when I went to the Jewish club no one talked to me.

About a month after I started going the director had a conversation with me where she told me that people complained that my conversation style sounds "accusitory" and also that I don't shower. Now, the reason I sounded "accusitory" is probably because I was desperate to talk, and the only thing I could think of was to ask rather detailed questions about themselves, like what exact classes are they taking? Why? And so forth. So really what it was is lack of social experience. I told the director that I have Asperger and yes she took the label quite seriously. There are free 10 day trips to Israel (called Birthright Israel) for everyone born Jewish ages 18-26. They have many different offices across different states. I don't know exactly what the setup is, but there was a possibility to go to that trip through that Jewish club I was going to. But she declined, solely on the basis of how I interact with people.

So then after that I decided to go to dating sites in order to disprove the idea that no one likes me. But back then I didn't know how to use scanner and I was too shy to go to kinkos and ask someone to help me with that (since then I would have to tell people in kinkos I am on dating site which I didn't want to do) so then, because I didn't have a picture, everyone were ignoring me on dating sites as well. Looking back, there was a girl at a grocery store as well as a waitress at the restaurant who kept trying to talk to me. But that happened several months after I started using dating sites. Overfocusing on things is one of the symptoms of Asperger so since I was overfocused on dating sites it didn't even cross my mind to think "well here are two girls talking to me right in front of me". Pretty stupid I must say.

Fast forward to now, I still use dating sites but now I realize that my first priority should be face to face interaction. I no longer take it personally when I get no response on dating sites. I do, however, take it personally that when I walk down the street, or come to class, or whatever, no one talks to me. Those two girls several years ago would have solved all my problems if only this were to happen now. But unfortunately now people no longer talk to me even to the small extend that they did back then. I am not sure if its my age, or the fact that I am not in the same state, or what. But yeah thats basically an outline of how things spiraled down in my case.


----------



## regimes

causalset said:


> There are other Pavlov's experiments where dogs get subjected to electric shock. But in any case even the ones without harm being done to dogs, the alternative is some sort of reward. Well I don't remember getting a candy for "refraining from" hugging a man.


again.. while there are other forms of conditioning, we are speaking specifically about _social_ conditioning, which means it occurs via _social_ interactions, and the rewards/punishments you get are _social_ reinforcements.



> First of all, like I said, I haven't even heard of homosexuality till I was 14, and I didn't know about the whole "closed" and "coming out" thing until I was 17.
> 
> But, besides, that doesn't address what I was asking. Because what I was talking about is giving hugs. Now, "if" guys were to view hugs as completely non-sexual, then they can be taught to despise homosexuality till they are blue in the face, that still won't stop them from hugging each other since, presumably, hugging has nothing to do with being gay. So the very fact that you say that homophobia somehow "does" stop guys from hugging each other shows the premise in your reasoning: the premise being that hugging might reveal some latent gay feelings. Now, "if" that premise is right, then this leads me to suspect that women feel a little bit of attraction towards each other since they "do", in fact, hug. That is what I was trying to ask in the beginning: do they?


oh my gosh. your logic is full of fallacies.
nope, that premise isn't right. hugging can be for nonromantic reasons. however, homophobic people might teach you that if you hug a guy = you're gay. that is the concept that you might be socially conditioned to believe, even though it's ridiculous and serves no purpose other than to be repulsed by gay people.

and no. women can hug for totally platonic reasons. plenty of women hug for totally platonic reasons. not all women are secretly lesbians.



> In any case, I can give you a better example. I don't like kissing my grandmother because she is really old. Now that won't make me gay if I kiss her since she is still a female. But I feel some unpleasant sensation doing that. At the same time I am okay with kissing my mom. No I am not attracted to her, but I am still "okay" kissing her, since she looks a bit younger (in both cases I am talking only about kissing on a cheek). So what I claim is that my dislike for hugging men is similar to dislike of kissing my grandma on the cheek. Thats why I don't think it has to do with internalized homophobia. Or are you saying that with my grandma it can also be linked to some sort of conditioning against something? If so, that would be conditioning against what?


because your family is your family, you generally don't have any inference of romantic feelings for them. if you hug your mother, nobody is going to infer anything about your sexuality, because hugging your mom has nothing to do with sexuality (unless you're incestual) if you don't like hugging your mom or your grandma that's probably just because of personal preference.



> Yeah I read about it. There was a case with Craig. Incidentally speaking of that, I was playing with toys as a kid. Yes I played with soldiers too but I spent more time with toys I think. I was also fascinated with flowers at some point. No one conditioned me against it nor anyone tried to stop me. Yet I ended up being straight anyway.


i'm not sure what that has to do with conversion therapy..



> Well, I wouldn't have been able to admit so easily about hugging women back when I was a teen. In fact I remember the incident when in my psychology class we were asked to ask questions about each other in groups of two. And so the student in my two-people group asked, among other things, about my sexual orientation. First of all I didn't know that term so he had to explain it to me (hence more of an evidence that I couldn't have possibly been exposed to teachings against something I didn't even know what it was) and then when he told me what it was, I lied to him that I am not attracted to either gender. I knew I was attracted to girls but I was too shy to admit it.
> 
> As of right now yes I can admit it, but thats because several years have passed. But, speaking of admitting it, the other interesting thing is that I am more open with females than with males. Yet others seem to be the opposite. Like watched a video about injured Russian soldier in the war with Germany who felt particularly uncomfortable because his nurse was female and he didn't want to show weakness to females. Well I am just the opposite. I am totally okay with showing weakness to females, but showing them to males is quite uncomfortable. I guess part of it is that I like females and when I like someone then I feel more comfortable with them as well. I guess others aren't thinking this way for whatever reason.
> 
> What I am trying to say is that my particular ways of thinking about things aren't very traditional. Yet I am exclusively attracted to women. Thats how I know that the fact that I am attracted only to women is genuine. After all I am not copying society in anything else. In fact the way in which I am attracted to women is different from most. From what I hear guys are turned on by the idea of being really tough ones taking care of their women. On the other hand I am turned on by the idea of being able to show vulnerability to the woman and have her take care of me. Which is totally different and can also looked down upon. Yet, despite admitting all that, I still say I am attracted only to women and despise the idea of hugging men. So this combination should show you that not liking to hug men is genuine ingrained trait as opposed to something learned, since apparently I didn't learn anything else.


some men feel uncomfortable showing weakness to women just because of that thing i mentioned earlier - toxic masculinity. they're afraid to feel vulnerable, especially towards people that they believe are more vulnerable than them.

and no, it doesn't show me anything. there is no scientific or psychological evidence to support your theory that your aversion to hugging men is inherently tied to your biology. plenty of straight guys have no problems hugging other guys. it's simply social conditioning.


----------



## Paul

causalset said:


> One question to ask yourself is why do you look down on incest for example? I mean if you have two consenting adults, say brother and sister, and they are using protection so that no child is born who would have genetic anomaly, why is it immoral?


*Pretending to be a woman so I can reply*

The reason I think incest is a bad idea is simply that it endangers people's support systems and sets them up for a lifetime of hurting. Romances often end painfully and can necessitate never seeing the person again to avoid further pain. Family is very hard to avoid. What kind of hell would it be to have to see your nasty ex every holiday for the rest of your life? And how would that tear apart your relationships with your parents and the rest of your family as they're forced to take sides between you? Family, ideally, is supposed to be a constant support system that lasts a lifetime -- attempting something as volatile as a romantic relationship inside of it could destroy it.

But there's no need to arrest people for it or anything. Just warn and pity them.


----------



## causalset

regimes said:


> oh my gosh. your logic is full of fallacies.
> nope, that premise isn't right. hugging can be for nonromantic reasons. however, homophobic people might teach you that if you hug a guy = you're gay. that is the concept that you might be socially conditioned to believe, even though it's ridiculous and serves no purpose other than to be repulsed by gay people.


But someone had to first come up with that idea. So what was the motive of whoever was the first to say that hugging men is gay. Clearly no one taught him that. So why did he come up with it?

The explanation that he was homophobic won't cut it because if hugging, inherently, isn't gay, why would homophobic people dislike it? In order for homophobia to be an explanation of opposing to hugging, there has to "already" be a notion that hugging men is gay. So, once again, where did that notion come from and what motivated it's creation?

Note that I am not asking where homophobia came from. Once again, please separate the two. The homophobia came from the Bible. Whether we believe the Bible or not is a completely separate question, but at least we got it covered on a sociological level where homophobia first came from. However, Bible doesn't teach us against hugging men (on the contrary one of Jesus' apostles was laying in Jesus bossom which, in conjunction with teaching against gays side by side, would be a biblical proof that hugging is "not" gay). So where did the concept that hugging "is" gay originate?



regimes said:


> because your family is your family, you generally don't have any inference of romantic feelings for them. if you hug your mother, nobody is going to infer anything about your sexuality, because hugging your mom has nothing to do with sexuality (unless you're incestual) if you don't like hugging your mom or your grandma that's probably just because of personal preference.


You missed the point I was trying to make. The point was that I have a general aversion to hugging older women. Here is another example. So back when I was 23 I went to a certain Messianic congregation and we had a Bible study at someone's house. When we were departing some woman, 50 or 60 years old, wanted to hug me. I sort of pretended to go along with it, but I tensed up and tried to make sure our bodies didn't touch and pulled away quite fast, and she said "you are not a hugger are you".

So the point is that the reason I don't like hugging men is similar to not wanting to hug older women. In case of hugging older women I won't be labelled gay so similarly hugging men (of any age) its not about being labelled gay either. Rather I guess its the fact that hugging "does" have sexual connotation to it so thats why I won't want to hug someone I am totally sexually repulsed by (although I don't mind hugging a woman that is neither attractive nor unattractive, such as my mom).

And this brings me back to why I brought up hugging on the first place. Since hugging has sexual connotation, as my example with older women shows, I feel that women are secretly attracted towards each other, at least slightly, since they like to hug each other.

Here is another food for thought. I heard the other day that women that are good friends with each other menstruate at the same time. So there "is" something hormonal going on when it comes to female-female interaction.



regimes said:


> i'm not sure what that has to do with conversion therapy..


As far as the connection of general topics its pretty obvious. On the one hand we are talking about straight men being conditioned against hugging other straight men, and on the other hand there is a conversion therapy that conditions gays out of being gays. Now in case of conversion therapy its pretty obvious what they do. So the question is: in case of conditioning straight men against hugging other straight men, can you find any elements of this?

As far as the specific time I brought it up, when I read about conversion therapy of Craig he was punished for doing girly things such as playing with toys instead of playing with soldiers (in fact him liking men didn't even enter the picture until he was older; his therapy was pretty much focused on teaching him not to play with toys). Now, I did many of the same girly things Craig was doing, at least when it comes to toys and flowers, yet I weren't punished for any of them (nor was I discouraged either). That is why I don't think I was being conditioned in any way.



regimes said:


> some men feel uncomfortable showing weakness to women just because of that thing i mentioned earlier - toxic masculinity. they're afraid to feel vulnerable, especially towards people that they believe are more vulnerable than them.


Wow, thats the only time when you actually "get" where I am coming from and nailed it quite precisely! I don't think hyper-masculinity is the right term though because if I was in fact so muscular I would have nothing to worry about. What it is though is that I feel like I do have feminine side, I feel ashamed of it, so I am trying to hide it. I feel like liking women is a feminine thing to do since it involves vulnerable feeligns, which is why I was hiding this too. Which brings me to the earlier question I was having: since I feel liking women is feminine, the logical conclusion is that women should embrace this particular feminine feature and, therefore, should all like each other -- hence my observation of women hugging each other to confirm it.

But its interesting how you were the first person who ever said anything along those lines. When my ex-girlfriends (well back then they weren't ex-s yet) were wondering why I want to hide them from my parents, and I was telling them because its "weak" to have a girlfriend, they couldn't understand what I was talking about. In fact some of them told me on the contrary that by liking a woman I am showing that I am a real man which I never understood.

Another such example was when a girl rejected me in 2005 on the basis that I lack confidence. I was totally confused by that rejection because, in my mind, the emotional connection is all about being vulnerable in front of each other. So why would she all of a sudden want her partner to be confident? And this lead me to the question: could there be two different types of emotional connection: one of them is where you can show vulnerability, which is the type the two girls have with each other when they hug, and the other type is when you go all super confident or whatever which is the one a boyfriend has with a girl -- and I totally didn't understand the latter type. What can possibly be so emotional about boasting on how tough you are? You don't need a girl for it, you can just go compete with other men in some sports or whatever (and it doesn't even matter if any girls are watching since its a totally different animal as far as I am concerned).

By the way it just occurred to me why I don't like hugging men. No its not because I would be seen as gay. Rather its because when I hug someone they can feel exactly what my body tone is and so forth, so they would know that I am a lot less muscular than other guys, I have some fat, some bloating, etc. And those are all the things I don't want men to know. On the other hand I am fine with letting women know all that because like I said to me appearing vulnerable is one way of connecting to someone. But apparently other guys don't agree with this since they are trying to impress specifically girls which I don't do. Perhaps that is part of why I have such a bad luck actually attracting a woman? Obviously women aren't all about just physical things, but the point is that this same concept gets carried over to other things. If I want to talk about any kind of vulnerability, social, emotional, whatever, I would be seeking female audience, and perhaps women aren't used to that?


----------



## causalset

Paul said:


> The reason I think incest is a bad idea is simply that it endangers people's support systems and sets them up for a lifetime of hurting. Romances often end painfully and can necessitate never seeing the person again to avoid further pain. Family is very hard to avoid. What kind of hell would it be to have to see your nasty ex every holiday for the rest of your life? And how would that tear apart your relationships with your parents and the rest of your family as they're forced to take sides between you? Family, ideally, is supposed to be a constant support system that lasts a lifetime -- attempting something as volatile as a romantic relationship inside of it could destroy it.


Its interesting how this logically parallels what women are saying as the reason they don't want to date someone on a friend zone: they say they don't want to lose the friendship. So could it be that friend zone is not just a way to let someone down easy but rather in fact "is" a rather deep emotional connetion, just of a different type?

And if so the next logical step is to compare the way girl sees a guy who is in a friend zone to the way a girl sees another girl, which is pretty similar (I even read online how they sarcastically referred to friend zoned man as womans girlfriend). So maybe the reason women won't date each other is "not" because they are not attracted to each other but rather because they don't want to destroy a support system that comes with the sisterhood? If thats the case then maybe they "do" like each other in some way as evident by them hugging.



Paul said:


> But there's no need to arrest people for it or anything. Just warn and pity them.


Well in Canada the incest "is" in fact a crime you can get arrested over. So seeing how Canada is a champion of gay rights, that's what leads me to say that people in pro-gay movement can be hypocritical at times.


----------



## TheWelshOne

causalset said:


> But someone had to first come up with that idea. So what was the motive of whoever was the first to say that hugging men is gay. Clearly no one taught him that. So why did he come up with it?
> 
> The explanation that he was homophobic won't cut it because if hugging, inherently, isn't gay, why would homophobic people dislike it? In order for homophobia to be an explanation of opposing to hugging, there has to "already" be a notion that hugging men is gay. So, once again, where did that notion come from and what motivated it's creation?
> 
> Note that I am not asking where homophobia came from. Once again, please separate the two. The homophobia came from the Bible. Whether we believe the Bible or not is a completely separate question, but at least we got it covered on a sociological level where homophobia first came from. However, Bible doesn't teach us against hugging men (on the contrary one of Jesus' apostles was laying in Jesus bossom which, in conjunction with teaching against gays side by side, would be a biblical proof that hugging is "not" gay). So where did the concept that hugging "is" gay originate?


In the past (and also currently, in a lot of places) being thought of as gay was something to fear. It could get you killed. Therefore people tried their hardest to not do anything that would seem 'gay'. Men touching other men in any sort of familiar way - unless they were related - is one such issue. Fear of hugging does stem from homophobia because it was the fear of *appearing* gay that made men wary of it.

If you worried that you were going to get sent to jail, or even killed, for hugging a man in public, you'd stop doing it pretty quickly.


----------



## regimes

causalset said:


> But someone had to first come up with that idea. So what was the motive of whoever was the first to say that hugging men is gay. Clearly no one taught him that. So why did he come up with it?


you can't really credit homophobia and all its microaggressions to one person, lol.



> The explanation that he was homophobic won't cut it because if hugging, inherently, isn't gay, why would homophobic people dislike it?


because homophobia is not about intelligence, or science. it's not _supposed_ to make sense. it's a form of hatred, and hatred uses propaganda, peer pressure, and other social tactics to gain power, credibility, and momentum. it's not about using your head. it's about power politics, about making things "us" vs. "them," about empowering one group over another.

secondly, hugging is an _affectionate_ gesture. you can say that people that are strictly platonic, such as two friends or two relatives, might have a healthy dose of affection between them. people that are romantic also share healthy doses of affection between them. an affectionate gesture between two people, though it could be completely platonic, could be misconstrued as romantic - and therein, lies the motivation behind calling guys hugging other guys gay.



> In order for homophobia to be an explanation of opposing to hugging, there has to "already" be a notion that hugging men is gay. So, once again, where did that notion come from and what motivated it's creation?


answering that would be similar to trying to answer where the slang word "cool," originated- why it stopped being used to describe a colder temperature and started being used to describe something admirable, nice, or awesome.



> You missed the point I was trying to make. The point was that I have a general aversion to hugging older women. Here is another example. So back when I was 23 I went to a certain Messianic congregation and we had a Bible study at someone's house. When we were departing some woman, 50 or 60 years old, wanted to hug me. I sort of pretended to go along with it, but I tensed up and tried to make sure our bodies didn't touch and pulled away quite fast, and she said "you are not a hugger are you".
> 
> So the point is that the reason I don't like hugging men is similar to not wanting to hug older women. In case of hugging older women I won't be labelled gay so similarly hugging men (of any age) its not about being labelled gay either. Rather I guess its the fact that hugging "does" have sexual connotation to it so thats why I won't want to hug someone I am totally sexually repulsed by (although I don't mind hugging a woman that is neither attractive nor unattractive, such as my mom).


again, hugging itself does not have sexual connotation. perhaps you only _apply_ a sexual connotation to it.



> And this brings me back to why I brought up hugging on the first place. Since hugging has sexual connotation, as my example with older women shows, I feel that women are secretly attracted towards each other, at least slightly, since they like to hug each other.


i can't take you seriously anymore. this **** is too funny and too far-fetched.



> Here is another food for thought. I heard the other day that women that are good friends with each other menstruate at the same time. So there "is" something hormonal going on when it comes to female-female interaction.


there's no scientific evidence to prove that women sync up.

but, by your logic... periods occur every month. the moon makes a cycle around the earth every month. does that mean there's something hormonal going on with women and the moon? does it mean.. every woman is secretly attracted to the moon?

anyway, my advice to you: read up on logical fallacies and understand that correlation does not equal causation.


----------



## causalset

regimes said:


> there's no scientific evidence to prove that women sync up.


I read the link. It doesn't deny the possibility of there being syncing up, in fact it repeatedly states that there is a good possibility that it does happen. The only thing they said is that it hasn't been conclusively proven. But it hasn't been disproven either. In order to disrpove it, the women living in the same dorm have to actually record their cycles and then have it analyzed and it has to be done across a large sample in order to verify that there is "no" correlating. Lack of correlation also has to be verified, not just its presence. I realize you might be saying that I can come up with any other crazy thought and say no one disproven it. But in this case its more than just crazy imagination of one person, its something that has been repeatedly observed. Of course its possible that they observed false correlation due to selective attention (as in they notice when they happen to coincide but don't notice otherwise). But said lack of correlation would have to be proven since there are too many people who think there is, in fact, a correlation.



regimes said:


> but, by your logic... periods occur every month. the moon makes a cycle around the earth every month. does that mean there's something hormonal going on with women and the moon? does it mean.. every woman is secretly attracted to the moon?
> 
> anyway, my advice to you: read up on logical fallacies and understand that correlation does not equal causation.


I know you meant this question to be sarcastic, but it happened to be a very good question. The monthly cycle thing is certainly more than just a coincidence -- I mean why is it exactly 30 days rather than 20 days or 45 days? Some people do speculate that electromagnetic field of the moon and other planets affect human behavior, which is part of why around 2012 the times were quite turbulent since planets aligned. I know Bible teaches against astrology so, as a Christian, I reject astrology too. But this is not about some astrological signs, rather its about electromagnetic field that can be measured.

In any case, I can answer your question in two ways:

1. Since effect of moon on humans is very mild, it might not be the case of a moon influencing any individual woman, but rather an evolutionary phenomenon that women were naturally selected to have a cycle that more or less in synch with a moon. As in, a woman who is out of synch with a moon won't feel any direct effects but rather an accumulated effects year after year will make her less fit for survival. As far as exactly how I am not sure, I am just speculating.

2. People also react to food they eat but they aren't sexually attracted to food. But hormonal reaction to another human is what triggers sexual attraction.


----------



## tehuti88

causalset said:


> The monthly cycle thing is certainly more than just a coincidence -- I mean why is it exactly 30 days rather than 20 days or 45 days?


"Exactly 30 days"...?



> The average menstrual cycle is *28 days long*. Cycles can range anywhere from *21 to 35 days* in adults and from *21 to 45 days* in young teens.


https://www.womenshealth.gov/publications/our-publications/fact-sheet/menstruation.html

My cycle is roughly 28 days but can vary by up to at least two weeks. Some women even miss an occasional period (without being pregnant).

In case you were talking about the lunar cycle and not the menstrual cycle, well...you're closer, but still not correct.



> It takes *27 days, 7 hours, and 43 minutes* for our Moon to complete one full orbit around Earth. This is called the _sidereal _ month, and is measured by our Moon's position relative to distant "fixed" stars. However, it takes our Moon *about 29.5 days* to complete one cycle of phases (from new Moon to new Moon). This is called the _synodic _ month.


http://www.lpi.usra.edu/education/skytellers/moon_phases/about.shtml

...

To be honest, I'm amazed people here are spending so much time and energy answering some of these posts. :| I kind of wish this thread would return to "Ask a female anything," rather than "Repeatedly try to explain random human behaviors which often _have_ no concrete explanation."


----------



## causalset

tehuti88 said:


> The average menstrual cycle is *28 days long*. Cycles can range anywhere from *21 to 35 days* in adults and from *21 to 45 days* in young teens.


That only confirms what I am saying because lunar month is EXACTLY 28 days. Even though what you talk about is AVERAGE along the spectrum of numbers between 21 and 45, its pretty amaizing that average happened to be exactly 28, not 27, not 29.



tehuti88 said:


> To be honest, I'm amazed people here are spending so much time and energy answering some of these posts. :| I kind of wish this thread would return to "Ask a female anything," rather than "Repeatedly try to explain random human behaviors which often _have_ no concrete explanation."


How do the questions about behavior not fall into category of anything? Since I talk about FEMALE behavior why does it not fall into category "ask woman anything"? Personally I think the question about where women throw away tampons was the one that was silly yet you didn't jump at the person that asked that.

Sounds like you just have issues with me, personally. Its the third post from you to the effect that I should be ignored (the first one was in this thread itself and the second one was on "autism awarenness" one). As you admitted on autism awarenness thread, you think I should be ignored because I am autistic. Well, its because of people LIKE YOU that I come here obsess about it on the first place. If people LIKE YOU didn't ostracize me, maybe I would have had normal life with zero obsessions about human behavior? DON"T YOU GET IT? If I had my normal human needs met, I would have spent all of my obsessive mental energy on physics which was my passion since I was 9. The reason I am spending all of those hours AWAY from physics on this social anxiety message board is because I am dealing with HURT that people LIKE YOU have impacted on me.


----------



## Skeletra

^ why do you seem to think we know in depth details about why we have a monthly cycle? My guess would be that it has to do with procreation. Humans normally get one baby pr. "litter" and usually women are fertile just a small window before her period (these days depend on how long your cycle is). Even if you do have unprotected sex on your most fertile day, there is no guarantee you wind up pregnant, so, lo and behold, you get a new try next month, so that uterine lining can get build up again and the body probably wouldn't be able to handle it more frequently and if it worked any slower it would drastically reduce our chances to multiply. Or something like that.


----------



## causalset

Skeletra said:


> ^ why do you seem to think we know in depth details about why we have a monthly cycle? My guess would be that it has to do with procreation. Humans normally get one baby pr. "litter" and usually women are fertile just a small window before her period (these days depend on how long your cycle is). Even if you do have unprotected sex on your most fertile day, there is no guarantee you wind up pregnant, so, lo and behold, you get a new try next month, so that uterine lining can get build up again and the body probably wouldn't be able to handle it more frequently and if it worked any slower it would drastically reduce our chances to multiply. Or something like that.


You missed what I was asking entirely. But don't feel bad, most people do. Maybe thats the reason why I get the type of reaction that I am getting: my MAIN points are being MISSED and whatever twisted things they hear INSTEAD makes me sound stupid.

Of course I know why cycle has to be several times a year. Thats no brainer. What I was asking was why the average cycle is EXACTLY 28 days which is the exact timing of the moon.

And no I didn't expect a woman to be some sort of super genious to simply "inherently know" the answer -- unless she read up on it or something. What I "did" expect women to inherently know is the nature of female-female bond, then I gave menstruating at the same time as an evidence for it, then regimes asked me "if females menstuating at the same time shows harmonal attraction of women to each other does it mean that correlation with lonar cycle shows that women are attracted to the moon too" then I said "you wanted to be sarcastic but hey you made a good point ... " and then comes a discussion about the moon and 28 days. But then you missed it all entirely and you thought I was asking why women menstruate multiple times a year.

But don't feel bad, you are not the only one who misses things I say. It happens to me constantly. Here is one random example. I was telling someone how Ginger accused me of cheating on her "with" Brook -- which was completely false accusation since Brook is a family friend whom I know for over a decade and whom I barely talk at all -- and how few months later Ginger broke up with me because I tried to cancel thanksgiving plans so that I can work with my physics professor -- and by the way if Ginger didn't break up then me and Ginger would have married few years later. But then on the other end she thought that I told her that I canceled my wedding with Brook. WHAT?!

Yeah anyway there is something about the way I communicate that people confuse things I say and the only point they get is that I am some kind of psycho who has no idea what he talks about and should be ignored.


----------



## Skeletra

causalset said:


> You missed what I was asking entirely. But don't feel bad, most people do. Maybe thats the reason why I get the type of reaction that I am getting: my MAIN points are being MISSED and whatever twisted things they hear INSTEAD makes me sound stupid.
> 
> Of course I know why cycle has to be several times a year. Thats no brainer. What I was asking was why the average cycle is EXACTLY 28 days which is the exact timing of the moon.
> 
> And no I didn't expect a woman to be some sort of super genious to simply "inherently know" the answer -- unless she read up on it or something. What I "did" expect women to inherently know is the nature of female-female bond, then I gave menstruating at the same time as an evidence for it, then regimes asked me "if females menstuating at the same time shows harmonal attraction of women to each other does it mean that correlation with lonar cycle shows that women are attracted to the moon too" then I said "you wanted to be sarcastic but hey you made a good point ... " and then comes a discussion about the moon and 28 days. But then you missed it all entirely and you thought I was asking why women menstruate multiple times a year.
> 
> But don't feel bad, you are not the only one who misses things I say. It happens to me constantly. Here is one random example. I was telling someone how Ginger accused me of cheating on her "with" Brook -- which was completely false accusation since Brook is a family friend whom I know for over a decade and whom I barely talk at all -- and how few months later Ginger broke up with me because I tried to cancel thanksgiving plans so that I can work with my physics professor -- and by the way if Ginger didn't break up then me and Ginger would have married few years later. But then on the other end she thought that I told her that I canceled my wedding with Brook. WHAT?!
> 
> Yeah anyway there is something about the way I communicate that people confuse things I say and the only point they get is that I am some kind of psycho who has no idea what he talks about and should be ignored.


I think you misunderstood me a bit too. Because the cycle lasts for a month and a month is roughly 28 days. The lunar cycle is also a month. The way we measure time is roughly based on the sun and the moon. The average duration of the cycle is just a collective average of multiple data. My own cycle, for example, is now between 14 and 55 days, which gives it an average of 40 days. But that's just my stats alone. All women collectively will, almost by default, have an average of 28 days because the cycle usually goes for a month and the collective average of a month is exactly 28 days.

I don't mean this in any offensive way, but you do type a little "frazzled". I saw you mentioned autism earlier, and from experience with autists, that might make you miss out on certain social cues and maybe take things extremely literally. Autism in a high degree is a socially crippling condition. I know this might be just empty words, but try not to take things so seriously. I didn't intend to imply you were stupid.


----------



## causalset

Skeletra said:


> I think you misunderstood me a bit too. Because the cycle lasts for a month and a month is roughly 28 days. The lunar cycle is also a month. The way we measure time is roughly based on the sun and the moon. The average duration of the cycle is just a collective average of multiple data. My own cycle, for example, is now between 14 and 55 days, which gives it an average of 40 days. But that's just my stats alone. All women collectively will, almost by default, have an average of 28 days because the cycle usually goes for a month and the collective average of a month is exactly 28 days..


In order for a woman to have a good chance to be fertilized it can be, like you said, anything between 14 and 50 days. The fact that the only time period in that range that has English word -- a month -- happens to be 28 days is just an English language. A certain feature about English language would't affect women's cycles that they would average to the period of time that has that English name. Instead, the only plausable explanation, is that the moon influences cycles (and the English word came from the moon, too).



Skeletra said:


> I don't mean this in any offensive way, but you do type a little "frazzled". I saw you mentioned autism earlier, and from experience with autists, that might make you miss out on certain social cues and maybe take things extremely literally. Autism in a high degree is a socially crippling condition. I know this might be just empty words, but try not to take things so seriously. I didn't intend to imply you were stupid.


The way it feels like on my end of a line is that I have something really simple to communicate, but others don't get it, so then I have to spell it out, and when I spell it out they say I dwell on details. Well here is why I dwell on details. Suppose someone didn't know that poodle and German shepherd are both dogs, and no matter how many times you were to try to explain it they still wouldn't know. Then you would have to dwell on details about all kinds of breeds of dogs. And that won't be because your mind is so detail oriented; it would be simply because you wouldn't know what else to do since whatever you take for granted others don't and visa versa. Well thats the sort of thing I am experiencing.

And I know you weren't insulting me, I was mostly reacting to tehuti, and the way you opened your reply sounded like you were replying within the context of what I just said to her, which is why I continued to talk about it.


----------



## Skeletra

causalset said:


> In order for a woman to have a good chance to be fertilized it can be, like you said, anything between 14 and 50 days. The fact that the only time period in that range that has English word -- a month -- happens to be 28 days is just an English language. A certain feature about English language would't affect women's cycles that they would average to the period of time that has that English name. Instead, the only plausable explanation, is that the moon influences cycles (and the English word came from the moon, too).


No no. My own 14-55 day cycle is more like a glitch. It deviates from the norm.
The normal monthly cycle is around 21-30 days and my guess was that that's the timeframe that gives humanity the an evolutionary advantage when it comes to procreation.
The duration of the month is dictated by the moon, like the sun dictates the hours in a day. The ancient mayans measured time by the lunar cycle. 
The English word itself came later.
The Norwegian word for for moon is Måne and for month is Måned. Pronounced exactly the same. The Italian word for moon is Luna and for month is Mese. But for Monday it's Lunedì. The ancient romans still arranged days after a lunar syclus. The ancient Nordic folk arranged harvests after moons (I.e we plant theese seeds in 5 moons after winter and have havrest them 2 moons later). We have later added and taken away days socially to celebrate and havrest. But it is still inherently based on the lunar cycle .


----------



## causalset

Skeletra said:


> No no. My own 14-55 day cycle is more like a glitch. It deviates from the norm.
> The normal monthly cycle is around 21-30 days and my guess was that that's the timeframe that gives humanity the an evolutionary advantage when it comes to procreation.
> The duration of the month is dictated by the moon, like the sun dictates the hours in a day. The ancient mayans measured time by the lunar cycle.
> The English word itself came later.
> The Norwegian word for for moon is Måne and for month is Måned. Pronounced exactly the same. The Italian word for moon is Luna and for month is Mese. But for Monday it's Lunedì. The ancient romans still arranged days after a lunar syclus. The ancient Nordic folk arranged harvests after moons (I.e we plant theese seeds in 5 moons after winter and have havrest them 2 moons later). We have later added and taken away days socially to celebrate and havrest. But it is still inherently based on the lunar cycle .


I wasn't talking about the specifics of what culture invented the notion of month. All I was saying is that none of the cultural things you just mentioned are relevent to biology so I don't see why cycle should average to a month. You said sometimes your cycle is half a month. Okay, why can't the average cycle across all women be half a month? Why is it a month? So clearly Moon does influence women one way or the other.


----------



## Skeletra

Read my first post (of this argument) again.
Mine is a glitch an gives me serious anemia. Should I somehow get pregnant then my body would not be able to support the fetus. It would reject it, because of my flawed cycle.


----------



## causalset

Skeletra said:


> Read my first post (of this argument) again.
> Mine is a glitch an gives me serious anemia. Should I somehow get pregnant then my body would not be able to support the fetus. It would reject it, because of my flawed cycle.


You are not getting it. All I am trying to say is that none of the *FILL IN THE BLANK* you are saying has any reference to the moon. So the correlation between *FILL IN THE BLANK* and the Moon's cycle is pretty interesting. But apparently I am not capable of communicating this very simple concept without having to write pages and pages of clarifications.


----------



## Skeletra

Sorry, it just seems you're saying that because the days of the sycle is similar were in som way synced up.
While the lunar cycle has little to no variation at all the menstrual cycle is on a greater scale varied, so we women are not synced up with the moon. It's just a coincidence that the the average number of days (or the general duration of the cycle) is the same.


----------



## causalset

Skeletra said:


> Sorry, it just seems you're saying that because the days of the sycle is similar were in som way synced up.
> While the lunar cycle has little to no variation at all the menstrual cycle is on a greater scale varied, so we women are not synced up with the moon. It's just a coincidence that the the average number of days (or the general duration of the cycle) is the same.


I agree that one has no variation while the other varies a lot. Yet, if the average happens to be EXACTLY the same it seems more than just a coincidence.


----------



## causalset

Okay whatever. I guess I can't participate without becoming the sole participant. I guess its not just my fault but other peoples fault too that they just DON"T GET ME. Maybe I don't belong here. Just like I don't belong to wrong planet either.


----------



## Riff Raff

I would like to ask the females here this question. 

Would you consider dating a disabled guy??


----------



## LostinReverie

Riff Raff said:


> I would like to ask the females here this question.
> 
> Would you consider dating a disabled guy??


Yes, of course, unless it were some sort of cognitive disability in which I would feel like I were taking advantage... then, no.


----------



## causalset

LostinReverie said:


> Yes, of course, unless it were some sort of cognitive disability in which I would feel like I were taking advantage... then, no.


I have cognitive disability, its called Asperger. How is it "taking advantage" of me to date me if that is something I want more than anything else? Kinda ironic when people are telling "me" what my best interest is, and reject me because of "my" supposed interest. If its really "my" interest they are so overly concerned about, why not ask me?


----------



## tehuti88

Riff Raff said:


> I would like to ask the females here this question.
> 
> Would you consider dating a disabled guy??


Depends. There are lots of different kinds of disabilities.


----------



## Riff Raff

tehuti88 said:


> Depends. There are lots of different kinds of disabilities.


Thank you for being Honest.

I am a disabled guy and I have to tell you that dating is really hard. 
My disability isn't that bad either. I can walk. I have to walk with 2 canes but I can walk. 
I also can have sex and all of that... so for the most part I am a fairly normal guy. 
I just have to walk with 2 canes and I cant lift really heavy stuff...

But I appreciate your honest reply... and I have to say that* I feel the same way you do.*

I certainly would date a disabled lady... but like you say> there are different types of disabilities and there are some situations that I dont think I would be able to deal with.


----------



## regimes

Riff Raff said:


> I would like to ask the females here this question.
> 
> Would you consider dating a disabled guy??


if he's kind, makes me laugh, and has a beard, i don't see why not.


----------



## LostinReverie

causalset said:


> I have cognitive disability, its called Asperger. How is it "taking advantage" of me to date me if that is something I want more than anything else? Kinda ironic when people are telling "me" what my best interest is, and reject me because of "my" supposed interest. If its really "my" interest they are so overly concerned about, why not ask me?


Dude, I did not say unless it was a cognitive disability and then stopped. I said a disability IN WHICH I felt I were taking advantage, like a vulnerable adult situation. That's not an okay situation for anyone, and could be seen as abuse depending on the situation. Sheesh kabobs.


----------



## JustAguy6688

Girls does the "friend zone" really exsist. Im starting to think if the woman held you in high enough esteem and saw you as quality mate potential that it wouldnt matter if you were just friends for a while with her.

I just think this whole friend zone thing sounds like an excuse men make when the reality is the woman either never found them that attractive or they got to know their personallity and werr turned off by it and didnt view it as mate potential.

I think if any woman found a guy and became just friends with him that if he was attractive enogh physically and the woman thought his personallity was attractive as well the amount of time he spent as her friend would probably only grow her attraction for him where as her friends who she isnt attracted to are angry and blaming themselves for not moving fast enough when in reality the woman know them as too low quality to be interested in dating at that point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Does getting hit on often bother you? I'm asking because my coworker might quit because its making her uncomfortable and some guests are even starting to follow her to her car.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Kevin001 said:


> Does getting hit on often bother you? I'm asking because my coworker might quit because its making her uncomfortable and some guests are even starting to follow her to her car.


Yes. Especially at work. I can't get away, I feel trapped. But I'm only one of many. Also it would frighten me very much if someone followed me to my car.


----------



## 2Milk

Do females actually like receiving roses or is that too cheesy and only works in the movies?


----------



## 2Milk

JustAguy6688 said:


> Girls does the "friend zone" really exsist. Im starting to think if the woman held you in high enough esteem and saw you as quality mate potential that it wouldnt matter if you were just friends for a while with her.
> 
> I just think this whole friend zone thing sounds like an excuse men make when the reality is the woman either never found them that attractive or they got to know their personallity and werr turned off by it and didnt view it as mate potential.
> 
> I think if any woman found a guy and became just friends with him that if he was attractive enogh physically and the woman thought his personallity was attractive as well the amount of time he spent as her friend would probably only grow her attraction for him where as her friends who she isnt attracted to are angry and blaming themselves for not moving fast enough when in reality the woman know them as too low quality to be interested in dating at that point.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not a female, but the friendzone those in fact exist. You're a good guy and seem like a great person but I would not let you stick it in = friendzone.

I know you probably want a girl to respond, but I just had to.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Does getting hit on often bother you? I'm asking because my coworker might quit because its making her uncomfortable and some guests are even starting to follow her to her car.


People following her to her car... I hate that creepy sh*t. That's not being hit on, that's harassment. Like, you could be walking away from someone, clearly trying to end the conversation, and they follow you as they talk? To the CAR? That girl shouldn't quit her job, she should report that mother f***er, get that creepy guest banned for life. Gross. How mental do you have to be?



2Milk said:


> I'm not a female, but the friendzone those in fact exist. You're a good guy and seem like a great person but I would not let you stick it in = friendzone.
> 
> I know you probably want a girl to respond, but I just had to.


"Friendzone" is such a whiny, beta term. Why can't you just accept being a good friend to someone, male or female? Why the f*** do these nice guys expect women to let them stick it in just because they're nice? If you're sexually unattractive to them, too bad.

I am in such a bad mood and I'm going to regret this all later. But, like you said, honestly... I, too, just _had_ the compulsion to say this. Girls, please embrace the term "friendzone", all it means is that you have power over your sexuality.


----------



## Azazello

2Milk said:


> Do females actually like receiving roses or is that too cheesy and only works in the movies?


Some do. Some don't. Easiest way to find out is to ask them if they like flowers. I love flowers but a colleague of mine at work doesn't. Could be because she is allergic or just sees it as a waste of money. Either way she'd give you a right stink eye if you brought her any.


----------



## 2Milk

Atheism said:


> People following her to her car... I hate that creepy sh*t. That's not being hit on, that's harassment. Like, you could be walking away from someone, clearly trying to end the conversation, and they follow you as they talk? To the CAR? That girl shouldn't quit her job, she should report that mother f***er, get that creepy guest banned for life. Gross. How mental do you have to be?
> 
> "Friendzone" is such a whiny, beta term. Why can't you just accept being a good friend to someone, male or female? Why the f*** do these nice guys expect women to let them stick it in just because they're nice? If you're sexually unattractive to them, too bad.
> 
> I am in such a bad mood and I'm going to regret this all later. But, like you said, honestly... I, too, just _had_ the compulsion to say this. Girls, please embrace the term "friendzone", all it means is that you have power over your sexuality.


Not sure if you are referring to me, but I never said that the friendzone was necessarily a negative thing, I just stated that it existed...


----------



## Virgo

2Milk said:


> Not sure if you are referring to me, but I never said that the friendzone was necessarily a negative thing, I just stated that it existed...


I'm not strictly referring to you. But admittedly, you defending its "existence" can imply your ideas behind it. Especially the way you phrased it. So no, I won't deny referring to you. Unless you're just quoting how people in general would define it, in which case there's no way I could immediately get a read on that. Anyway:

The concept that PEOPLE have sexual feelings for a friend, but the other person doesn't reciprocate... aka "friendzone" technically... well yeah of course that exists. That happens. What doesn't have to exist is the social... malice, almost, behind it.

Because you do realize people use the word "friendzone" as a desperate explanation for their own failures? They blame the other person for not reciprocating their feelings, and feel they are entitled to some sort of reward for simply treating a human being with basic kindness, respect, and friendship.

And it's very pathetic. That's what I don't like about it. So sorry if you have no particular malice or anything towards "friendzone" but the quote is a bit misleading. Again, If you're just quoting in general how someone _else_ would define it, and not necessarily you, then I didn't pick up on that because of the wording.


----------



## Glycerin

JustAguy6688 said:


> Girls does the "friend zone" really exsist. Im starting to think if the woman held you in high enough esteem and saw you as quality mate potential that it wouldnt matter if you were just friends for a while with her.
> 
> I just think this whole friend zone thing sounds like an excuse men make when the reality is the woman either never found them that attractive or they got to know their personallity and werr turned off by it and didnt view it as mate potential.
> 
> I think if any woman found a guy and became just friends with him that if he was attractive enogh physically and the woman thought his personallity was attractive as well the amount of time he spent as her friend would probably only grow her attraction for him where as her friends who she isnt attracted to are angry and blaming themselves for not moving fast enough when in reality the woman know them as too low quality to be interested in dating at that point.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I'm not sexually attracted to him, I won't sleep with him, no matter how nice a friend he is.


----------



## Glycerin

2Milk said:


> Do females actually like receiving roses or is that too cheesy and only works in the movies?


I wouldn't like that.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Kevin001 said:


> Does getting hit on often bother you? I'm asking because my coworker might quit because its making her uncomfortable and some guests are even starting to follow her to her car.


Is that a hotel or something that you/she works at? Either way having someone follow a female to their car sounds very creepy (almost stalkerish). The flip side of the coin after thinking about it, it could be the complete opposite and they are escorting her to her car FOR her safety? This instance does sound wrong though. 
If she feels uncomfy she should speak up and certainly have something to protect herself with and hopefully it's a well lit area with other people etc (forgive me as I dont know the exact parameters of this issue). 
If she is being followed and it isn't welcome, that's wrong and very creepy, like rope/gaffer tape/shovel/Bill Cosby creepy as that behaviour just isn't acceptable and anyone with half a brain should realise this would make anyone creeped out.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Riff Raff said:


> I would like to ask the females here this question.
> 
> Would you consider dating a disabled guy??


Male here -

No matter which way around this is, so disabled guy and girl or disabled girl and guy or same sex etc - it would say more about them than it would you. In other words, if she didn't want to go out with you then you are better off without them as they don't sound that loving in the first place.


----------



## SFC01

I've broke through the friendzone about 4 times for several "friendly" encounters - only one of then was awkward after but that was my fault  - still very good friends with them all. I`m talking girls btw!!


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> People following her to her car... I hate that creepy sh*t. That's not being hit on, that's harassment. Like, you could be walking away from someone, clearly trying to end the conversation, and they follow you as they talk? To the CAR? That girl shouldn't quit her job, she should report that mother f***er, get that creepy guest banned for life. Gross. How mental do you have to be?





whereistheoffswitch said:


> Is that a hotel or something that you/she works at? Either way having someone follow a female to their car sounds very creepy (almost stalkerish). The flip side of the coin after thinking about it, it could be the complete opposite and they are escorting her to her car FOR her safety? This instance does sound wrong though.
> If she feels uncomfy she should speak up and certainly have something to protect herself with and hopefully it's a well lit area with other people etc (forgive me as I dont know the exact parameters of this issue).
> If she is being followed and it isn't welcome, that's wrong and very creepy, like rope/gaffer tape/shovel/Bill Cosby creepy as that behaviour just isn't acceptable and anyone with half a brain should realise this would make anyone creeped out.


Work at a casino but yeah she could report but I'm afraid he might be one of many. After awhile its like maybe its better if I find someone else to work instead of constantly going through this. I just feel like its tough for an attractive female.....stalkers everywhere.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> "Friendzone" is such a whiny, beta term. Why can't you just accept being a good friend to someone, male or female? Why the f*** do these nice guys expect women to let them stick it in just because they're nice? If you're sexually unattractive to them, too bad.
> 
> I am in such a bad mood and I'm going to regret this all later. But, like you said, honestly... I, too, just _had_ the compulsion to say this. Girls, please embrace the term "friendzone", all it means is that you have power over your sexuality.


----------



## AllTheSame

Meh...I occasionally will use the word friendzoned, but typically only to say that I don't think it really exists. I agree that 99% of the time it's used to shift blame, it's used to sell this victim mentality (usually by guys), all because she's not into you in that way. And there does seem to be some kind of entitlement to sex with a lot of the guys I've seen use it. Ffs. It really is pretty pathetic. Looking back, some of the longest and most serious and meaningful relationships I've had with women started out with us being friends. In fact, that's how almost all of them started out, the only exceptions would be relationships that started out as ONS. And in those cases, we were friends also, just in a much different way lmao.


----------



## mt moyt

what do females think of calluses on palms of guys


----------



## scarpia

Atheism said:


> "Friendzone" is such a whiny, beta term. Why can't you just accept being a good friend to someone, male or female? Why the f*** do these nice guys expect women to let them stick it in just because they're nice? If you're sexually unattractive to them, too bad..


Probably because the guy invested a lot of time and energy - and possibly money- into his 'mating dance ' and then got shot down.

Why is this thread still going anyway? The OP is long gone.


----------



## Virgo

scarpia said:


> Probably because the guy invested a lot of time and energy - and possibly money- into his 'mating dance ' and then got shot down.
> 
> Why is this thread still going anyway? The OP is long gone.


So what should happen. I mean, the girl doesn't like the guy. Should she pity f*** him? Is that _really_ what these men want?

Honestly that sucks for the guy and all, but honestly still TOO BAD because that's his own risk to take. He should go into what he's doing knowing that it could fail, not whine when they don't get action. You're trying to form a relationship with a HUMAN BEING, you're not hunting, or fishing, ffs. To those guys: If you think you can buy a woman's p*ssy with dinners and movies - then just get a prostitute and leave us alone to begin with.

The pressure that women should feel guilt about it, when they were kind of just minding their own business to begin with, is just very aggravating.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Atheism said:


> The pressure that women should feel guilt about it, when they were kind of just minding their own business to begin with, is just very aggravating.


How are they minding their own business when they are accepting gifts from all those "evil men " ?Minding your own business means not accepting gifts from people you dont like
/dont care about or maybe i am confused .


----------



## Virgo

TheInvisibleHand said:


> How are they minding their own business when they are accepting gifts from all those "evil men " ?Minding your own business means not accepting gifts from people you dont like
> /dont care about or maybe i am confused .


1, when did I use the term "evil men"?

2, Get real, lol. Firstly do you know how many guys are like "lemee pay for this, I INSIST" even though you're just like, "dw about it I got this" and they just won't take no for an answer. Do you know how often that happens? A lot. Secondly, if a guy just gets a girl a gift, what is she supposed to do, say no I don't want this? That's kinda rude lol. And then what are those guys going to complain about next? "GIRLS ARE SO MEAN TO ME!" -_-

I think you're confused too though. In many of these scenarios, the girl DOES care about this guy, who is her friend, but does not know what he is actually up to. Or does realize it, and doesn't really know how to handle it, or tries to slowly get away from the guy, only to be questioned, pressured, etc. on "why you're not speaking to me". When before all of this even happened, yeah, a lot of the time the girl was just minding her own business.

And that's FINE, I'm not saying leave girls alone or don't pursue girls, but ffs don't throw a tantrum if they don't want to have sex, god damn.


----------



## Omni-slash

Hey I payed for the lunch, can I get my pinky stinky now?










*WHY WON'T YOU FUK ME*


----------



## rdrr

do all women have tumblrs?


----------



## Kevin001

Worst pickup line you ever heard?


----------



## Xenacat

riderless said:


> Are you proud of your figure?


I love my figure.


----------



## Virgo

*Ask a female anything*



scarpia said:


> _Staff note - This post was deleted._


Lol I'm sorry for being a little blunt (isn't even directed towards you by the way but in the general) but why must that mean I'm raging and smashing things behind my keyboard? XD Unless that's not what you meant by that. I don't really know.

Well, why doesn't the guy ASK? It's really his problem. What socially intelligent person in their right mind would just randomly come out to someone and say, "Oh by the way you know you're friendzoned right?" That sounds so conceited lol.


----------



## AussiePea

*Ask a female anything*



scarpia said:


> _Staff edit._
> 
> Why not just tell the guy he's friend-zoned? Most guys have probably been in the position where a woman strings him along.


From what I've seen, most of the time from the girls point of view she's in a nice friendship where his true motives aren't clear, so she's not going to risk the friendship by insinuating romantic feelings are at play.

That and often they risk of being blunt and stating she simply wants to be friends leads to a tantrum from the guy.

It should be made clear to all woman that 99% of the time a platonic friendship can never exist there, but I suppose the thought of that is pretty depressing really.


----------



## Virgo

AussiePea said:


> From what I've seen, most of the time from the girls point of view she's in a nice friendship where his true motives aren't clear, so she's not going to risk the friendship by insinuating romantic feelings are at play.


^ Precisely this. This is so true. A lot of the time the guy's intentions ARE unclear, and the girl will think she just has a friend.



AussiePea said:


> It should be made clear to all woman that 99% of the time a platonic friendship can never exist there, but I suppose the thought of that is pretty depressing really.


I don't really believe that though to be honest. I don't believe men are _that_ simple. Maybe for some SAS guys this is true (no offense sorry SAS!! oh god before this whole forum hates me sorrrryyyyyy I said some NOT ALL). But if a man is really secure with himself, and in control of his life, and has other things going on, surely he is capable of having female friends and no hopelessly sexual/romantic feelings towards EACH of them. Because then why would a guy with a girlfriend still even talk to his female friends? Or did you mean if the guy is SINGLE and hanging out with you, then 99% of the time it's no platonic friendship?

Even if it's the latter, maybe I'm naive, but I strongly feel as though my single guy friends are more respectful to me than that. They know I am in a relationship but they still talk to me. And I don't think they are waiting for me to break up with anyone. We are just very casual friends. We talk and I don't feel like they want to f*** me every second. My best guy friend is single and he is in love with one girl and one girl only and he still talks to me.

Or did you mean in the guy is single, hanging out with you, AND paying for you two to do things together it's no platonic friendship? That I get (although like I said some guys, friends or not, do seriouslyINSIST on paying for things especially if they are making money, ego and all lol). How about if the guy and the girl split the expenses equally? Would it still be the wrong message? Friends don't stay in the house all day though, friends go see movies together and such. Also is it a bad message if you let a guy friend pay for you now and then? Or must you not EVER let that happen?

Sorry again like i said maybe I'm naive and trying to just find out more.


----------



## AussiePea

Atheism said:


> ^ Precisely this. This is so true. A lot of the time the guy's intentions ARE unclear, and the girl will think she just has a friend.
> 
> I don't really believe that though to be honest. I don't believe men are _that_ simple. Maybe for some SAS guys this is true (no offense sorry SAS!! oh god before this whole forum hates me sorrrryyyyyy I said some NOT ALL). But if a man is really secure with himself, and in control of his life, and has other things going on, surely he is capable of having female friends and no hopelessly sexual/romantic feelings towards EACH of them. Because then why would a guy with a girlfriend still even talk to his female friends? Or did you mean if the guy is SINGLE and hanging out with you, then 99% of the time it's no platonic friendship?
> 
> Even if it's the latter, maybe I'm naive, but I strongly feel as though my single guy friends are more respectful to me than that. They know I am in a relationship but they still talk to me. And I don't think they are waiting for me to break up with anyone. We are just very casual friends. We talk and I don't feel like they want to f*** me every second. My best guy friend is single and he is in love with one girl and one girl only and he still talks to me.
> 
> Or did you mean in the guy is single, hanging out with you, AND paying for you two to do things together it's no platonic friendship? That I get (although like I said some guys, friends or not, do seriouslyINSIST on paying for things especially if they are making money, ego and all lol). How about if the guy and the girl split the expenses equally? Would it still be the wrong message? Friends don't stay in the house all day though, friends go see movies together and such. Also is it a bad message if you let a guy friend pay for you now and then? Or must you not EVER let that happen?
> 
> Sorry again like i said maybe I'm naive and trying to just find out more.


If a guy and girl are single and the guy finds the girl attractive then a purely platonic friendship cannot realistically exist. It's unfortunate but it's how it is. It may start out friendly but eventually it's going to head in the direction of romance.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Atheism said:


> "Friendzone" is such a whiny, beta term. Why can't you just accept being a good friend to someone, male or female? Why the f*** do these nice guys expect women to let them stick it in just because they're nice? If you're sexually unattractive to them, too bad.
> 
> I am in such a bad mood and I'm going to regret this all later. But, like you said, honestly... I, too, just _had_ the compulsion to say this. Girls, please embrace the term "friendzone", all it means is that you have power over your sexuality.


Is that how "friendzone" is usually used in your experience of the wider world outside of communities like this one (genuine question)?

In my experience "friendzone" is usually a way of laughing at a man who has failed spectacularly at convincing a woman to consider him desirable and doesn't have the courage to make his intentions/desires clear. There was a sketch about it on a recent SNL (I think it was in "Weekend Update") and the idea wasn't that the woman was mean but that the man was pathetic.

Are things changing?


----------



## Natalie7674

*Nope*



rdrr said:


> do all women have tumblrs?


I don't.


----------



## Natalie7674

*It's a....*



mt moyt said:


> what do females think of calluses on palms of guys


It's a manly sort of thing.


----------



## Natalie7674

Roses are always correct. Anytime. And pink ones, please.


----------



## Natalie7674

*Oops*



2Milk said:


> Do females actually like receiving roses or is that too cheesy and only works in the movies?


The above was for this. I'm new. So, stop looking at me.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Natalie7674

*Yes*



Cenarius said:


> Are you aliens?


And it is our mission to destroy your brain.


----------



## Natalie7674

*Always..*



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> If you email a female and ask how her weekend is going and she writes back bad with a sad face. Should a guy reply back? If so what should He say?


Reply with sympathy and support. We dig that.


----------



## Kevin001

Abs or arms?


----------



## Ai

Atheism said:


> Why can't you just accept being a good friend to someone, male or female? Why the f*** do these nice guys expect women to let them stick it in just because they're nice? If you're sexually unattractive to them, too bad.
> 
> I am in such a bad mood and I'm going to regret this all later. But, like you said, honestly... I, too, just _had_ the compulsion to say this. Girls, please embrace the term "friendzone", all it means is that you have power over your sexuality.





Atheism said:


> The concept that PEOPLE have sexual feelings for a friend, but the other person doesn't reciprocate... aka "friendzone" technically... well yeah of course that exists. That happens. What doesn't have to exist is the social... malice, almost, behind it.
> 
> Because you do realize people use the word "friendzone" as a desperate explanation for their own failures? They blame the other person for not reciprocating their feelings, and feel they are entitled to some sort of reward for simply treating a human being with basic kindness, respect, and friendship.














LonelyLurker said:


> Is that how "friendzone" is usually used in your experience of the wider world outside of communities like this one (genuine question)?
> 
> In my experience "friendzone" is usually a way of laughing at a man who has failed spectacularly at convincing a woman to consider him desirable and doesn't have the courage to make his intentions/desires clear. There was a sketch about it on a recent SNL (I think it was in "Weekend Update") and the idea wasn't that the woman was mean but that the man was pathetic.
> 
> Are things changing?


In my own experience, the only time I've seen it used in a context denoting pathetic behavior is ironically--as a sarcastic, almost satirical mirror of the way it's used (primarily) by men who'd prefer to believe women are evil, vindictive gate-keepers rather than human beings who simply prefer meaningful friendships sometimes or have sexual preferences. It's a reactionary sort of rhetoric aimed at a particular trend of behavior (which includes the weaponizing of the phrase in the first place,) repositioning the blame back into the initiator's hands while using the same language. Therapeutic, perhaps, for those against whom the phrase has been used (without _any_ ounce of irony), but admittedly not very helpful... As the above instance seems to demonstrate. :/


----------



## LonelyLurker

Ai said:


> In my own experience, the only time I've seen it used in a context denoting pathetic behavior is ironically--as a sarcastic, almost satirical mirror of the way it's used (primarily) by men who'd prefer to believe women are evil, vindictive gate-keepers rather than human beings who simply prefer meaningful friendships sometimes or have sexual preferences. It's a reactionary sort of rhetoric aimed at a particular trend of behavior (which includes the weaponizing of the phrase in the first place,) repositioning the blame back into the initiator's hands while using the same language. Therapeutic, perhaps, for those against whom the phrase has been used (without _any_ ounce of irony), but admittedly not very helpful... As the above instance seems to demonstrate. :/


Which is just a long winded way of saying that I've been freindzoned..., only joking.:smile2:

I'd agree that the sometimes hateful generalised view of women that some people have is unhelpful and definitely counter productive to actually having a relationship and improving their situation (the same is true for some women against men also).

I do think it could be used without ill will though. In an alternative universe where I'm actively trying to seduce women and have friends, I could see myself using it to tease my friends or in a self deprecating manner. For example if one of my friends asked what happened with (insert the name of the woman I was most recently pursuing) I might say that I was in the friendzone, maybe make a joke about looking for property there as I visit so often. But it wouldn't mean that the woman had done anything wrong, just that she wasn't interested in a romantic relationship but we got on well and decided to just be friends or that I was too afraid to broach the subject.

I'm not naive enough to think that there aren't women who are fully aware that a man is only around because he wants a relationship and use him even though they have no interest in him. However, exploiting the weaknesses of others in order to benefit yourself is hardly unique to women, it's just how some people are.


----------



## Natalie7674

*Easy*



Kevin001 said:


> Abs or arms?


Arms


----------



## scarpia

AussiePea said:


> If a guy and girl are single and the guy finds the girl attractive then a purely platonic friendship cannot realistically exist. It's unfortunate but it's how it is. It may start out friendly but eventually it's going to head in the direction of romance.


Not if the woman doesn't find the man to be suitable mating material. And that is often the case since women have more dealbreakers than men.


> "Women are likely to be more selective about their relationship partners to avoid costly impregnation by low quality mates,"


: https://shawglobalnews.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/dealbreakers-article.pdf


----------



## gunner21

JustAguy6688 said:


> Girls does the "friend zone" really exsist. Im starting to think if the woman held you in high enough esteem and saw you as quality mate potential that it wouldnt matter if you were just friends for a while with her.
> 
> I just think this whole friend zone thing sounds like an excuse men make when the reality is the woman either never found them that attractive or they got to know their personallity and werr turned off by it and didnt view it as mate potential.
> 
> I think if any woman found a guy and became just friends with him that if he was attractive enogh physically and the woman thought his personallity was attractive as well the amount of time he spent as her friend would probably only grow her attraction for him where as her friends who she isnt attracted to are angry and blaming themselves for not moving fast enough when in reality the woman know them as too low quality to be interested in dating at that point.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The "friendzone" exists, but it's pretty easy to get out of. You just stop being their friends. Simple. No friends = no friendzone. Problem solved.



Atheism said:


> ^ Precisely this. This is so true. A lot of the time the guy's intentions ARE unclear, and the girl will think she just has a friend.
> 
> I don't really believe that though to be honest. I don't believe men are _that_ simple. Maybe for some SAS guys this is true (no offense sorry SAS!! oh god before this whole forum hates me sorrrryyyyyy I said some NOT ALL). But if a man is really secure with himself, and in control of his life, and has other things going on, surely he is capable of having female friends and no hopelessly sexual/romantic feelings towards EACH of them. Because then why would a guy with a girlfriend still even talk to his female friends? Or did you mean if the guy is SINGLE and hanging out with you, then 99% of the time it's no platonic friendship?
> 
> Even if it's the latter, maybe I'm naive, but I strongly feel as though my single guy friends are more respectful to me than that. They know I am in a relationship but they still talk to me. And I don't think they are waiting for me to break up with anyone. We are just very casual friends. We talk and I don't feel like they want to f*** me every second. My best guy friend is single and he is in love with one girl and one girl only and he still talks to me.
> 
> Or did you mean in the guy is single, hanging out with you, AND paying for you two to do things together it's no platonic friendship? That I get (although like I said some guys, friends or not, do seriouslyINSIST on paying for things especially if they are making money, ego and all lol). How about if the guy and the girl split the expenses equally? Would it still be the wrong message? Friends don't stay in the house all day though, friends go see movies together and such. Also is it a bad message if you let a guy friend pay for you now and then? Or must you not EVER let that happen?
> 
> Sorry again like i said maybe I'm naive and trying to just find out more.


Depends on how strong the feelings are. If it's purely sexual attraction, then yes, it's possible to be friends, but if it's sexual and emotional attraction, then it's almost impossible to be good friends.


----------



## scarpia

Atheism said:


> Also is it a bad message if you let a guy friend pay for you now and then? Or must you not EVER let that happen?.


 No - as long as it's just occasionally and NOT a lot of $. But if he does it a lot and with a lot of $ then you at least owe him a bj.



Atheism said:


> I don't really believe that though to be honest. I don't believe men are _that_ simple. Maybe for some SAS guys this is true (no offense sorry SAS!! oh god before this whole forum hates me sorrrryyyyyy I said some NOT ALL). But if a man is really secure with himself, and in control of his life, and has other things going on, surely he is capable of having female friends and no hopelessly sexual/romantic feelings towards EACH of them. Because then why would a guy with a girlfriend still even talk to his female friends? Or did you mean if the guy is SINGLE and hanging out with you, then 99% of the time it's no platonic friendship?
> 
> Even if it's the latter, maybe I'm naive, but I strongly feel as though my single guy friends are more respectful to me than that. They know I am in a relationship but they still talk to me. And I don't think they are waiting for me to break up with anyone. We are just very casual friends. We talk and I don't feel like they want to f*** me every second. .


Maybe not EVERY second. ... but even if they have a gf - you know guys can look to upgrade. Ever see the Seinfeld roommate switch episode? And of coarse guys will DENY this until they're blue in the face - because it's the only socially acceptable thing to do. I don't have to be socially acceptable. I'm God.

You ARE so naive. It's so cute...

Additional : look at how long this thread has gone on. Wonder why? Look at the pic of the OP. She's long gone though....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

scarpia said:


> Why is this thread still going anyway? The OP is long gone.





scarpia said:


> Additional : look at how long this thread has gone on. *Wonder why? Look at the pic of the OP. She's long gone though*....


You know the OP didn't make this thread for people to specifically ask her questions right? She made it as a pg-13 version of a topic that was in the 18+ group (and later 18+ section of the forum.)


----------



## scarpia

Compare to an ask a guy thread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/ask-a-brown-guy-anything-1287594/

62 replies to that one. 1300 to this one.


----------



## Ai

He knows. He just wants to be a _drama queen_... Amirite?


----------



## scarpia

Ai said:


> He knows. He just wants to be a _drama queen_... Amirite?











All girls have to do is post a pretty pic and they get all the attention they want.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

scarpia said:


> Compare to an ask a guy thread:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/ask-a-brown-guy-anything-1287594/
> 
> 62 replies to that one. 1300 to this one.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/ask-a-male-anything-1177354/

You know what I think Scarpia?






If you're God then why haven't Porcupine Tree got together again to play a bunch of their songs live and why hasn't Steven Wilson played Buying New Soul live - the full version not the shorter version I've seen in live footage (though I've seen neither in real life.)

There are 20+ songs (at least, you know if I allow for myself to miss a bunch) I need to see live you know. And I've seen Steven Wilson in concert three times.


----------



## scarpia

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/ask-a-male-anything-1177354/


224 replies. wow.



Persephone The Dread said:


> You know what I think Scarpia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're God then why haven't Porcupine Tree got together again to play a bunch of their songs live and why hasn't Steven Wilson played Buying New Soul live - the full version not the shorter version I've seen in live footage (though I've seen neither in real life.)
> 
> There are 20+ songs (at least, you know if I allow for myself to miss a bunch) I need to see live you know. And I've seen Steven Wilson in concert three times.


Because humans are so silly! Why do worms come out when it rains? Do you care? No, of course not.


----------



## AussiePea

scarpia said:


> All girls have to do is post a pretty pic and they get all the attention they want.


Doesn't say much for guys, does it? We only have ourselves to blame for things being the way they are.


----------



## Virgo

scarpia said:


> *No - as long as it's just occasionally and NOT a lot of $. But if he does it a lot and with a lot of $ then you at least owe him a bj.
> *
> 
> Maybe not EVERY second. ... but even if they have a gf - you know guys can look to upgrade. Ever see the Seinfeld roommate switch episode? And of coarse guys will DENY this until they're blue in the face - because it's the only socially acceptable thing to do. I don't have to be socially acceptable. I'm God.
> 
> You ARE so naive. It's so cute...
> 
> Additional : look at how long this thread has gone on. Wonder why? Look at the pic of the OP. She's long gone though....


Oh well, I WAS discussing this seriously, are we just joking around now?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

scarpia said:


> 224 replies. wow.
> 
> Because humans are so silly! Why do worms come out when it rains? Do you care? No, of coarse not.


You better not be saying you don't care about Porcupine Tree 'God,' I will God slap you to hell. I have powers and connections.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My questions for any female who wants to respond....

1. Do you want kids?

2. If the answer is no, would you have an irreversible procedure to prevent that?

3. If the answer is no, why not?

4. If you knew you could never have kids, would you be interested in a sexual relationship with a man?

5. What do you feel when you see a physically attractive man? What do you think about in said situation?

6. If you could change just one thing about the way men and women relate to one another, what would it be?

EDIT - Sorry if any of those questions have already been asked. I haven't been reading this thread much.


----------



## scarpia

Persephone The Dread said:


> You better not be saying you don't care about Porcupine Tree 'God,' I will God slap you to hell. I have powers and connections.














Atheism said:


> Oh well, I WAS discussing this seriously, are we just joking around now?


OK. I'm just joking. Believe what you want.


----------



## Virgo

scarpia said:


> OK. I'm just joking. Believe what you want.


No I'm saying, are you? I'm not saying I believe you are or not, I'm asking. You can believe what you want too but good luck getting _women_ to believe that, LOL.

My p*ssy only belong to me.

Not somebody who spends a lot of $ on me by their own choice. They can have my loyal friendship and my respect. Not my mouth. Loooooooool


----------



## 2Milk

Do you wish you were born a man?


----------



## clarkekent

1. Do you like to fondle a man's balls?

2. Is the above question too direct


----------



## Ai

WillYouStopDave said:


> 1. Do you want kids?


Nope.



> 2. If the answer is no, would you have an irreversible procedure to prevent that?


Yes. I've tried, in fact, but I keep getting shot down.



> 4. If you knew you could never have kids, would you be interested in a sexual relationship with a man?


Yes. Sex isn't just for procreation.



> 5. What do you feel when you see a physically attractive man? What do you think about in said situation?


... If you're asking if women fantasize, we do. lol



> 6. If you could change just one thing about the way men and women relate to one another, what would it be?


Fewer empathy-devoid **** stains all around would be nice.



2Milk said:


> Do you wish you were born a man?


No...


----------



## regimes

WillYouStopDave said:


> My questions for any female who wants to respond....
> 
> 1. Do you want kids?
> 
> 2. If the answer is no, would you have an irreversible procedure to prevent that?
> 
> 3. If the answer is no, why not?
> 
> 4. If you knew you could never have kids, would you be interested in a sexual relationship with a man?
> 
> 5. What do you feel when you see a physically attractive man? What do you think about in said situation?
> 
> 6. If you could change just one thing about the way men and women relate to one another, what would it be?
> 
> EDIT - Sorry if any of those questions have already been asked. I haven't been reading this thread much.


1. I don't know. I think they're cute, but I also love having my own free time. 
2. If I was absolutely sure, then yeah. I'd love to not have to deal with period-related things / pregnancy scares.
4. I like men regardless of my ability to reproduce.


----------



## regimes

2Milk said:


> Do you wish you were born a man?


no way. i'd be way too paranoid about surprise boners. i also love femininity and all the good smelling stuff that comes with it.


----------



## Grog

Do yo fffffff. On first dates ? 
Does your dad own a brewery? 
Can I feel your ttttts ? 
Could you show them to me ?
Do you sleep in the nick? 
Do you give hhhhhd very often ? 

If the answer is no well you can ffff off then . 


Hehehe 
Lyrics curtesy of Kevin bloody Wilson 

All valid questions though :yes


----------



## Skeletra

WillYouStopDave said:


> My questions for any female who wants to respond....


1. Do you want kids?
Yes

4. If you knew you could never have kids, would you be interested in a sexual relationship with a man?
Yes.

5. What do you feel when you see a physically attractive man? What do you think about in said situation?
I might feel embarrassed and stuff, but sometimes I just think that he's hot and not feel or think anything more about it.

6. If you could change just one thing about the way men and women relate to one another, what would it be?
Women being less cryptic and men being less "eager"... not saying that all women are cryptic maniacs and all men are obsessive and possessive, with egotistical hissy fits, but less of that would be nice.



Grog said:


> .


Do yo fffffff. On first dates ? Nope

Does your dad own a brewery? Nope

Can I feel your ttttts ? Nope

Could you show them to me ? Nope

Do you sleep in the nick? 
What? Naked? "Nickers"? At the Knick?

Do you give hhhhhd very often ? 
Nope


----------



## scarpia

Atheism said:


> No I'm saying, are you? I'm not saying I believe you are or not, I'm asking. You can believe what you want too but good luck getting _women_ to believe that, LOL.
> 
> My p*ssy only belong to me.
> 
> Not somebody who spends a lot of $ on me by their own choice. They can have my loyal friendship and my respect. Not my mouth. Loooooooool


OK then, I'll go back to the original intent of the thread to ask a girl. One of your platonic guy friends buys you a Lamborghini for your birthday. Do you accept the gift or tell him it's too expensive? Is there any limit on the expense of a gift that you would accept?










 Lamborghini Aventador   Price: $402,995 - $419,795


----------



## Karsten

Will you marry me?


----------



## Fangirl96

Kevin001 said:


> Abs or arms?


Arms. I love nice arms. And a nice back. Abs are ugly if it's too much. Flat stomach with nice arms and back is so much better than a bumpy tummy.



WillYouStopDave said:


> My questions for any female who wants to respond....


1. Technically, yes. The thought of dying alone terrifies me. And sometimes i do find the thought if having kids cute. But pregnancy scares me too much. I really dont think that i could go through that. And then theres the whole part with needing another person to make a baby, lmao no thanks
2. No i wouldnt
3. I'm a person who always changes my mind about things. I hate irreversible decisions
4. I dont see how those things would be much related. Theres plenty of men who dont want children
5. I think wow he's attractive and then go on with my day
6. Idk. To be more understanding of the other sex? It's such a messy love-hate relationship between the sexes


----------



## Virgo

2Milk said:


> Do you wish you were born a man?


Yeah if I could choose my gender at birth I would choose to be a man without question. But nope, I am 100% woman, body and mind.



clarkekent said:


> 1. Do you like to fondle a man's balls?
> 
> 2. Is the above question too direct


1- Nah I don't really care about balls that much.

2- No, this is the internet



Grog said:


> Do yo fffffff. On first dates ?
> Does your dad own a brewery?
> Can I feel your ttttts ?
> Could you show them to me ?
> Do you sleep in the nick?
> Do you give hhhhhd very often ?
> 
> If the answer is no well you can ffff off then .
> 
> Hehehe
> Lyrics curtesy of Kevin bloody Wilson
> 
> All valid questions though :yes


Lol never heard that song.

1- I mean, if I want to. I've gone pretty close before.
2- No
3- No
4- No
5- Idk what that is
6- Not atm


----------



## Kevin001

How important is sex in a relationship?


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> How important is sex in a relationship?


To me, personally? Not very. But relationships aren't a solo game; so that, of course, is always going to be balanced with the desires and opinions of whoever else is involved. And most people seem to value it pretty highly.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Here's a question (it might have already been asked but I'm not going back to read all of this thread).

A lot of men (who are still virgins) are worried/embarrassed about being "too old" to be a virgin. If you met a man you liked and it became clear he had no sexual experience (doesn't know how to kiss etc.), had no idea what he was doing (thinks kneading your breasts like bread dough is the way to go) but was willing to learn. Would you see that as negative and think less of him, as a positive and mould him into your perfect lover, or something else entirely?

Honest answers only, no sparing of feelings allowed.:smile2:


----------



## tea111red

LonelyLurker said:


> Here's a question (it might have already been asked but I'm not going back to read all of this thread).
> 
> A lot of men (who are still virgins) are worried/embarrassed about being "too old" to be a virgin. If you met a man you liked and it became clear he had no sexual experience (doesn't know how to kiss etc.), had no idea what he was doing (thinks kneading your breasts like bread dough is the way to go) but was willing to learn. Would you see that as negative and think less of him, as a positive and mould him into your perfect lover, or something else entirely?
> 
> Honest answers only, no sparing of feelings allowed.:smile2:


if i liked him, then i wouldn't care. it would not be bad....a guy that has been w/ a lot of women/slept around a lot is actually a lot more unappealing to me than a guy w/o any or much experience. i would like it if he _wanted_ to be molded into my "perfect lover," lol. :blush


----------



## noydb

Karsten said:


> Will you marry me?


No


----------



## LonelyLurker

tea111red said:


> if i liked him, then i wouldn't care. it would not be bad....a guy that has been w/ a lot of women/slept around a lot is actually a lot more unappealing to me than a guy w/o any or much experience. i would like it if he _wanted_ to be molded into my "perfect lover," lol. :blush


I would have thought that any man who doesn't really care what the woman likes would be a poor lover, unless he just gets lucky and she just happens to like what he wants to do.

Follow up question.

If the guys who are resentful at the way they may be perceived as a result of being an older virgin didn't view it in that way, tried to put a positive spin on it, do you think it would work in general or would it still be seen as a liability?

I've heard the other side of the coin "I don't want a man who doesn't know what he's doing", a sentiment that usually didn't come with the impression that they had made any effort to try and correct those who were failing to satisfy them, I just don't know whether that opinion is widely representative or not.

Follow up, follow up question.

If you had to guess, do you think most women know enough about what they like to be able to "coach" someone through it and if so do you think most could be bothered to do so?

Obviously any answers to these questions would be educated guesses, I don't think women share a hive mind.:smile2:


----------



## Omni-slash

Is writing a letter too old school? It feels like I'm fetching my squire to send the message via doves. And my handwriting is also abysmal. I'm hoping she'll find it cute rather than pathetic, as I can't bank on "cool" anymore...


----------



## konas8

Siegfried said:


> Is writing a letter too old school? It feels like I'm fetching my squire to send the message via doves. And my handwriting is also abysmal. I'm hoping she'll find it cute rather than pathetic, as I can't bank on "cool" anymore...


Why can't you bank on 'cool' anymore?


----------



## Omni-slash

konas8 said:


> Why can't you bank on 'cool' anymore?


Do cool guys sit down and write a letter like a 15th century Lord? Idk. I'm not hip with the kids.


----------



## konas8

Siegfried said:


> Do cool guys sit down and write a letter like a 15th century Lord? Idk. I'm not hip with the kids.


I thought you're writing a letter, _because _you can't be cool anymore. My bad. 
Ye, not overly cool, but hey, I only have 8 holes instead of 9. Well I have a ninth one, but you get my point...


----------



## Omni-slash

konas8 said:


> I thought you're writing a letter, _because _you can't be cool anymore. My bad.
> Ye, not overly cool, but hey, I only have 8 holes instead of 9. Well I have a ninth one, but you get my point...


If the 8 holes are your personal flaws, I think saying that you in total have 10 holes would be more accurate.


----------



## konas8

Siegfried said:


> If the 8 holes are your personal flaws, I think saying that you in total have 10 holes would be more accurate.


Oh no, if we count personal flaws as holes the number would rise dramatically... I'd rather not think about that...
I meant any hole, opening in my body, but I see the joke passed by... Oh well.


----------



## Omni-slash

konas8 said:


> Oh no, if we count personal flaws as holes the number would rise dramatically... I'd rather not think about that...


Well you have to weigh it out with strengths right. You obviously aren't retarded, because you can comprehend and respond to me wittily. I'd say that's something.


----------



## sandromeda

Siegfried said:


> Is writing a letter too old school? It feels like I'm fetching my squire to send the message via doves. And my handwriting is also abysmal. I'm hoping she'll find it cute rather than pathetic, as I can't bank on "cool" anymore...


Nope, I would personally find it endearing and romantic that my SO would find time to hand write me a letter :mushy


----------



## konas8

Siegfried said:


> Well you have to weigh it out with strengths right. You obviously aren't retarded, because you can comprehend and respond to me wittily. I'd say that's something.


Hmmm
Typical SAS 20 yearold issues (I rounded them up in a short phrase, because a visual bias would otherwise occur) vs an opinion of Lord Siegfried V (a descendent of an admiral line of nobelity, proficient in romantic verse) on SAS, who claims I'm obviously not retarded

At least those aren't bottomless pits... I hope.
I think you're cool though.


----------



## Omni-slash

konas8 said:


> Hmmm
> Typical SAS 20 yearold issues (I rounded them up in a short phrase, because a visual bias would otherwise occur) vs an opinion of Lord Siegfried V (a descendent of an admiral line of nobelity, proficient in romantic verse) on SAS, who claims I'm obviously not retarded
> 
> At least those aren't bottomless pits... I hope.


I think you could jump down one and survive. Might break a bone or two. If you want I could jump down for you? I've already broken my leg once before, but the physical is temporary and what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.



> I think you're cool though.


oh really? I mean, it's not like I care or something... at all actually...


----------



## konas8

Siegfried said:


> I think you could jump down one and survive. Might break a bone or two. If you want I could jump down for you? I've already broken my leg once before, but the physical is temporary and what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


Suuuuuuuure, go ahead...









You wouldn't be in one of those portable toilets though. 


Siegfried said:


> oh really? I mean, it's not like I care or something... at all actually...


Didn't think you would. Don't seem the type.


----------



## Omni-slash

konas8 said:


> Suuuuuuuure, go ahead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be in one of those portable toilets though.


Oodamn. Either you're filling that hole cause you're trying to save me, or you actually want me to land on the portable toilet; dead. Tell Conrad, my local candy shop owner, that I used to steal sweets on my way out as a kid. It's my gravest sin in life.

**-a crack, then a bellowing scream moments after I jump in-**


----------



## konas8

Siegfried said:


> Oodamn. Now you want me dead. Tell Conrad, my local candy shop owner, that I used to steal sweets on my way out as a kid. It's my gravest sin in life.
> 
> **-a crack, then a bellowing scream moments after I jump in-**


It's nothing personal. An old man offered to pay me a hefty sum for you death. Also, his words:
'Hope those sweets were worth tasting cement you little ****.'

Seems the vindictive type.

I'll etch your gravest sin on your grave for everyone to see. Exhibitionistic confession, disclosing the filthy underside of your soul: he was a sweet thief! 'HA! MY GOODNESS! AND HE SEEMED SUCH A SWEET BOI.'
Hell is waiting.


----------



## Omni-slash

konas8 said:


> It's nothing personal. An old man offered to pay me a hefty sum for you death. Also, his words:
> 'Hope those sweets were worth tasting cement you little ****.'
> 
> Seems the vindictive type.
> 
> I'll etch your gravest sin on your grave for everyone to see. Exhibitionistic confession, disclosing the filthy underside of your soul- he was a sweet thief! 'HA! MY GOODNESS! AND HE SEEMED SUCH A SWEET BOI.'
> Hell is waiting.


And I thought I could trust you after you called me cool...

How am I talking? I'm supposed to be dead. *zip* *roleplay level 9000 achieved*


----------



## Xenacat

riderless said:


> Can I ask a personal question?


Please do, I need a laugh.


----------



## konas8

Siegfried said:


> And I thought I could trust you after you called me cool...
> 
> How am I talking? I'm supposed to be dead. *zip* *roleplay level 9000 achieved*


Zip? No need, no one can see your business now.

I would never larp with you...


----------



## konas8

Xenacat said:


> Please do, I need a laugh.


You mean were not funny?


----------



## Ai

LonelyLurker said:


> A lot of men (who are still virgins) are worried/embarrassed about being "too old" to be a virgin. If you met a man you liked and it became clear he had no sexual experience (doesn't know how to kiss etc.), had no idea what he was doing (thinks kneading your breasts like bread dough is the way to go) but was willing to learn. Would you see that as negative and think less of him, as a positive and mould him into your perfect lover, or something else entirely


I legitimately do not care how little or how much sexual experience any person has. It's irrelevant. Hell, I hadn't so much as held another person's hand romantically until I was 25... so...

I've no positive or negative feelings on the matter. I'm neutral. The more important bits are, as you said, how willing he is to "learn" and how dedicated he is to the satisfaction of _both_ partners.



LonelyLurker said:


> If the guys who are resentful at the way they may be perceived as a result of being an older virgin didn't view it in that way, tried to put a positive spin on it, do you think it would work in general or would it still be seen as a liability?


I think it has less to do with the insecurity in general than with how they express it. Palpable bitterness and negativity, like I often witness on this site, are not attractive traits. Would you want to date someone who clearly resents you for something that isn't your fault? Someone who openly seems to think you _owe_ them something as _recompense_ for _their_ lack of success in the past?

Lack of experience is going to be hit or miss. Some women mind (especially those who've had poor experiences in the past), others don't. But radiating contempt right out the gate is _pretty_ much a guaranteed strike out.



LonelyLurker said:


> If you had to guess, do you think most women know enough about what they like to be able to "coach" someone through it and if so do you think most could be bothered to do so?


Some women do, some women don't.

Of those that do, some women struggle with _how_ to instruct their partners, because they're embarrassed. Some have been cautioned their entire lives about being "too pushy" or "too aggressive," because they're not stereotypically "feminine" traits. Some women have had unreceptive partners in the past and therefore have decided "bossing" someone around might end poorly or that their preferences aren't important, etc. etc. etc. As you said, women don't share a hive mind. lol So this one's pretty individual.



Siegfried said:


> Is writing a letter too old school? It feels like I'm fetching my squire to send the message via doves. And my handwriting is also abysmal. I'm hoping she'll find it cute rather than pathetic, as I can't bank on "cool" anymore...


I don't think so. I'd probably find it endearing. :stu But every person is likely to have their own opinion on that.

Extra points if you literally use doves... or a winged squire... ;P

Good luck!


----------



## Xenacat

konas8 said:


> You mean were not funny?


I am gonna answer something to the frustrated virgins out there. Being a virgin is not viewed as a bad thing by women, you could use it to your advantage. The singer Enrique Iglesias (yes, I have crap taste in music I know) he use to tell women all the time he was a virgin. I believed him, it was all over the media. Turns out he admitted he used that line to get women into bed. I have never met a virgin and I doubt I ever will but it is actually not a bad thing. Most women are really nice (most). I think your average women would think it nice that you are a virgin and waited for them.


----------



## Xenacat

2Milk said:


> Do you wish you were born a man?


Heck no.


----------



## Xenacat

TenYears said:


> OK, yet another question from the Ten of Years that I'm sure won't get answered. But after all this is Ask a Female Anything.
> 
> Do you own a toy? What color? How big? How often do you play with it? Does it require batteries or no? Do you have a name for it? :duck


I had one of those rabbit things it broke and I have about 4 dildos I don't use anymore. I was sad when the rabbit broke. The rabbit did require batteries it was a good size n purple with what looked like pearls. It was expensive.


----------



## komorikun

LonelyLurker said:


> I've heard the other side of the coin "I don't want a man who doesn't know what he's doing", a sentiment that usually didn't come with the impression that they had made any effort to try and correct those who were failing to satisfy them, I just don't know whether that opinion is widely representative or not.
> 
> Follow up, follow up question.
> 
> If you had to guess, do you think most women know enough about what they like to be able to "coach" someone through it and if so do you think most could be bothered to do so?
> 
> Obviously any answers to these questions would be educated guesses, I don't think women share a hive mind.:smile2:


Yes, I could coach. He has to be eager to learn and can't be super sensitive if told he is doing something wrong. And he should not have any weird expectations from watching porno for many years. He needs to go with the flow and lose himself in the experience.


----------



## konas8

Xenacat said:


> I am gonna answer something to the frustrated virgins out there. Being a virgin is not viewed as a bad thing by women, you could use it to your advantage. The singer Enrique Iglesias (yes, I have crap taste in music I know) he use to tell women all the time he was a virgin. I believed him, it was all over the media. Turns out he admitted he used that line to get women into bed. I have never met a virgin and I doubt I ever will but it is actually not a bad thing. Most women are really nice (most). I think your average women would think it nice that you are a virgin and waited for them.


Was this intended as reply to my post?


----------



## Xenacat

sandromeda said:


> Nope, I would personally find it endearing and romantic that my SO would find time to hand write me a letter :mushy


If she is not into you don't do it, she could show it to people and die laughing.


----------



## Xenacat

konas8 said:


> Was this intended as reply to my post?


You didn't really ask anything so I thought I stir the pot, lol....


----------



## Kevin001

Xenacat said:


> If she is not into you don't do it, she could show it to people and die laughing.


Sad truth, lmao.


----------



## sandromeda

Xenacat said:


> If she is not into you don't do it, she could show it to people and die laughing.


Damn, thats cold :lol


----------



## MobiusX

would you date an ugly guy who cant talk to girls and is antisocial


----------



## Ai

MobiusX said:


> would you date an ugly guy who cant talk to girls and is antisocial


...I mean, finding someone personally unattractive completely aside, how is a woman supposed to date a man who can't/won't talk to her? Even if she instigates, you have to be able to reciprocate to at least some degree...


----------



## tehuti88

Yay, questions! Finally.



WillYouStopDave said:


> 1. Do you want kids?


No.



> 2. If the answer is no, would you have an irreversible procedure to prevent that?


It's a possibility. I went through a period (no pun intended) where I wished for a hysterectomy just so I wouldn't menstruate anymore, so...



> 3. If the answer is no, why not?


NA.

Wait...no to the first question, or the second? :um If the second, NA. If the first, there are just so many reasons I don't want kids, I'd be here forever answering it. Let's just say I'm not mother material.



> 4. If you knew you could never have kids, would you be interested in a sexual relationship with a man?


No, but I'd be interested in a romantic relationship with a man who would be okay with that.



> 5. What do you feel when you see a physically attractive man? What do you think about in said situation?


I think, "Wow, that guy is cute," and that's pretty much it. Not sure what else I should be feeling or thinking since I know I have no prospects with such a guy, or any guy, really. :/

Clarification: I can think a guy is _physically_ attractive, but I don't feel attracted to guys based solely on looks; I have to perceive that there's something about their personality that's compatible with me. Otherwise they're just like a pretty piece of artwork--nice to look at, but that's all. And I don't lust after guys I'm attracted to, I just get a romantic crush. (Which I make sure to keep strictly to myself.)



> 6. If you could change just one thing about the way men and women relate to one another, what would it be?


I just wish we could all empathize with each other more, is all. It would prevent a lot of misunderstandings and resentment if we could place ourselves in others' shoes.



2Milk said:


> Do you wish you were born a man?


Not really, even though I don't feel very womanly either. I'm not feminine in the least, and woman things bore me; plus, when I'm writing fiction (including erotica), I relate far more to the male characters, and find most of my female characters dull.

I don't fit either gender too well, I guess. :/



Kevin001 said:


> How important is sex in a relationship?


Utterly unimportant to me, but I realize it's very important to 99% of other people, thus why I will not have a relationship.



LonelyLurker said:


> Here's a question (it might have already been asked but I'm not going back to read all of this thread).
> 
> A lot of men (who are still virgins) are worried/embarrassed about being "too old" to be a virgin. If you met a man you liked and it became clear he had no sexual experience (doesn't know how to kiss etc.), had no idea what he was doing (thinks kneading your breasts like bread dough is the way to go) but was willing to learn. Would you see that as negative and think less of him, as a positive and mould him into your perfect lover, or something else entirely?
> 
> Honest answers only, no sparing of feelings allowed.:smile2:


I wouldn't see it as negative or think less of him (as a 40-year-old virgin I'm in no place to judge, anyway), but I wouldn't see it as positive either, because I have zero interest in molding a guy into my perfect lover, sexually speaking. (See my answer to Kevin001.)



MobiusX said:


> would you date an ugly guy who cant talk to girls and is antisocial


Assuming that by "antisocial" you actually mean "asocial": No, because if he can't talk to me and doesn't want to socialize with me, then why would he even want to date me? :con

Assuming you really do mean "antisocial": _Hell_ no.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Yes, I could coach. He has to be eager to learn and can't be super sensitive if told he is doing something wrong. * And he should not have any weird expectations from watching porno for many years.* He needs to go with the flow and lose himself in the experience.


 :lol

Depending on what he's been watching, that could cover A LOT of territory.


----------



## MobiusX

tehuti88 said:


> Yay, questions! Finally.
> 
> No.
> 
> It's a possibility. I went through a period (no pun intended) where I wished for a hysterectomy just so I wouldn't menstruate anymore, so...
> 
> NA.
> 
> Wait...no to the first question, or the second? :um If the second, NA. If the first, there are just so many reasons I don't want kids, I'd be here forever answering it. Let's just say I'm not mother material.
> 
> No, but I'd be interested in a romantic relationship with a man who would be okay with that.
> 
> I think, "Wow, that guy is cute," and that's pretty much it. Not sure what else I should be feeling or thinking since I know I have no prospects with such a guy, or any guy, really. :/
> 
> Clarification: I can think a guy is _physically_ attractive, but I don't feel attracted to guys based solely on looks; I have to perceive that there's something about their personality that's compatible with me. Otherwise they're just like a pretty piece of artwork--nice to look at, but that's all. And I don't lust after guys I'm attracted to, I just get a romantic crush. (Which I make sure to keep strictly to myself.)
> 
> I just wish we could all empathize with each other more, is all. It would prevent a lot of misunderstandings and resentment if we could place ourselves in others' shoes.
> 
> Not really, even though I don't feel very womanly either. I'm not feminine in the least, and woman things bore me; plus, when I'm writing fiction (including erotica), I relate far more to the male characters, and find most of my female characters dull.
> 
> I don't fit either gender too well, I guess. :/
> 
> Utterly unimportant to me, but I realize it's very important to 99% of other people, thus why I will not have a relationship.
> 
> I wouldn't see it as negative or think less of him (as a 40-year-old virgin I'm in no place to judge, anyway), but I wouldn't see it as positive either, because I have zero interest in molding a guy into my perfect lover, sexually speaking. (See my answer to Kevin001.)
> 
> Assuming that by "antisocial" you actually mean "asocial": No, because if he can't talk to me and doesn't want to socialize with me, then why would he even want to date me? :con
> 
> Assuming you really do mean "antisocial": _Hell_ no.


It's not for me then


----------



## Strago

What kind of question would you like to see asked in this thread, but hasn't been?


----------



## Xenacat

sandromeda said:


> Damn, thats cold :lol


You know it's true though.....


----------



## Xenacat

MobiusX said:


> would you date an ugly guy who cant talk to girls and is antisocial


If they can't even talk to me - no.


----------



## Xenacat

McFly said:


> Do you think its possible for a girl and a guy to be friends and have no sexual tension?


It's very hard. Guys I've tried to just be friends with hasn't worked for me.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Ai said:


> I think it has less to do with the insecurity in general than with how they express it. Palpable bitterness and negativity, like I often witness on this site, are not attractive traits. Would you want to date someone who clearly resents you for something that isn't your fault? Someone who openly seems to think you _owe_ them something as _recompense_ for _their_ lack of success in the past?


Thanks for responding, to answer your question, no, no I would not.

Just to put my cards on the table, I'm not trying to justify the anger and trick you into agreeing with me (I'm not a "bitter virgin"):smile2:. I can see why that attitude puts people off, I'm just wondering if it would be realistic of me (or anyone else) to say that it's not a big deal to most people. It would be nice to think it isn't but to be honest I haven't got the slightest idea, I've heard more from women who say it would be a problem but just because they have the loudest voice doesn't necessarily mean they represent the majority.



Ai said:


> Lack of experience is going to be hit or miss. Some women mind (especially those who've had poor experiences in the past), others don't. But radiating contempt right out the gate is _pretty_ much a guaranteed strike out.
> 
> Some women do, some women don't.
> 
> Of those that do, some women struggle with _how_ to instruct their partners, because they're embarrassed. Some have been cautioned their entire lives about being "too pushy" or "too aggressive," because they're not stereotypically "feminine" traits. Some women have had unreceptive partners in the past and therefore have decided "bossing" someone around might end poorly or that their preferences aren't important, etc. etc. etc. As you said, women don't share a hive mind. lol So this one's pretty individual.


Have you found that unreceptive men are common, or is it assumed that men wouldn't be receptive? Obviously that question is open to anyone who'd like to answer.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> I am gonna answer something to the frustrated virgins out there. Being a virgin is not viewed as a bad thing by women, you could use it to your advantage. The singer Enrique Iglesias (yes, I have crap taste in music I know) he use to tell women all the time he was a virgin. I believed him, it was all over the media. Turns out he admitted he used that line to get women into bed. I have never met a virgin and I doubt I ever will but it is actually not a bad thing. Most women are really nice (most). I think your average women would think it nice that you are a virgin and waited for them.


This kind of answers my question so thanks.


----------



## LonelyLurker

komorikun said:


> Yes, I could coach. He has to be eager to learn and can't be super sensitive if told he is doing something wrong. And he should not have any weird expectations from watching porno for many years. He needs to go with the flow and lose himself in the experience.


That's good, I agree that some men's ego could get in the way. I've never really understood why the take away from watching porn is to emulate it, even as a virgin it looks like pretty bad sex to me in many cases.


----------



## Xenacat

LonelyLurker said:


> This kind of answers my question so thanks.


I honestly think it would be nice. The man who waited for me. That makes me special. Your guy friends might not like it but I'm not a guy.


----------



## Xenacat

Daveyboy said:


> If I asked you to wear my Mom's clothes would you think it's kinda Hot????


No


----------



## LonelyLurker

tehuti88 said:


> I wouldn't see it as negative or think less of him (as a 40-year-old virgin I'm in no place to judge, anyway), but I wouldn't see it as positive either, because I have zero interest in molding a guy into my perfect lover, sexually speaking. (See my answer to Kevin001.)


If I remember correctly you're asexual aren't you? In that case you kind of escape this question on a technicality:smile2:. I suppose I'll ask you another question to make up for it, if you didn't have any of your physical or mental shortcomings (whether perceived or objective) how difficult do you think it would be to maintain a long lasting relationship as an asexual and would you demand monogamy?

Don't tell me that it doesn't matter because it would never happen, let the hypothetical scenario engulf you.:laugh:


----------



## Xenacat

Strago said:


> What kind of question would you like to see asked in this thread, but hasn't been?


I had to really think about this one. How can I please a woman? That would be the best question and I do mean sexually.


----------



## Xenacat

*Rr*



waterfairy said:


> :haha Is that what British people say? They have a way of making vulgar things sound a lot more proper and fancier lol but maybe it sounds that way to me since I'm not from there.


Tosser is like too much masturbtion. Dickhead is like your bell end. We don't really use the word tosser unless everything has gone tits up. J/k we don't say that either.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> I honestly think it would be nice. The man who waited for me. That makes me special. Your guy friends might not like it but I'm not a guy.


I wouldn't care about my male friends taking the p*ss out of me, if they're real friends I would know it wasn't mean spirited.


----------



## Omni-slash

Hey, page 69!










I did it for the memes.


----------



## Xenacat

Siegfried said:


> Hey, page 69!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it for the memes.


Lol, that was good!


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> I had to really think about this one. How can I please a woman? That would be the best question and I do mean sexually.


What would your answer would be? And I do mean literally.


----------



## Omni-slash

Xenacat said:


> Lol, that was good!


You ever hit on your professors/teachers except for just now? Question for all.


----------



## Strago

Xenacat said:


> I had to really think about this one. How can I please a woman? That would be the best question and I do mean sexually.


Well I assume the answer to that would be different for everyone. So I guess I will phrase the question like this: How can a man please you?

Any lady can answer that if they want, and take it in whatever context they like.


----------



## Xenacat

LonelyLurker said:


> What would your answer would be? And I do mean literally.


My experience guys are all about getting off, more foreplay and romance. Rose petals, wine things like that. Set the mood and take your time can't get too graphic here slowly remove my bra strap, yeah that would rock!


----------



## clarkekent

How often do you use nipple tape?


----------



## Xenacat

Gojira said:


> Why do you like having babies when pregnancy gives you morning sickness, stretch marks, calcium deficiency, 18 years of offspring mayhem, etc, etc...
> 
> Like, I could see having one, and then being like "**** that, never again. Idk what I was thinking, this is the most horrible thing my body's ever experienced." But it doesn't deter you. You usually have multiple children.:get:doh:stu
> 
> I mean yeah, it's great that you do, or humanity would die off. But I could imagine individually more of ya's would be like "Nuh uh."


I did and no it wasn't fun but I have a great son.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> My experience guys are all about getting off, more foreplay and romance. Rose petals, wine things like that. Set the mood and take your time can't get too graphic here slowly remove my bra strap, yeah that would rock!


I see, focus on the setting before the petting.


----------



## Ai

LonelyLurker said:


> Thanks for responding, to answer your question, no, no I would not.
> 
> Just to put my cards on the table, I'm not trying to justify the anger and trick you into agreeing with me (I'm not a "bitter virgin"):smile2:. I can see why that attitude puts people off, I'm just wondering if it would be realistic of me (or anyone else) to say that it's not a big deal to most people. It would be nice to think it isn't but to be honest I haven't got the slightest idea, I've heard more from women who say it would be a problem but just because they have the loudest voice doesn't necessarily mean they represent the majority.


I don't think it represents the majority, but I won't pretend there definitely aren't a significant amount of women who do place a ridiculous amount of value on what they deem to be quality sexual relationships (while investing the least amount of effort themselves beforehand--which isn't fair.) I'd hazard to guess demographics would be a useful tool to gauge potential reactions, though I couldn't say with any kind of authority what those demographics necessarily would be. In any case, barring the kinkier of the lot, most of the women I've spoken to in my own life seem to be more interested in emotional connection than effortlessly great sex. It's all a process.

My own opinion is that the more educated and thoughtful she is, the less likely a woman is to care about someone else's virginity across the board.



LonelyLurker said:


> Have you found that unreceptive men are common, or is it assumed that men wouldn't be receptive? Obviously that question is open to anyone who'd like to answer.


I don't really have enough experience to answer this one. I've only had an intimate relationship with one person. But I do think it's worth noting that not all fears are necessarily rational, as many of us here can definitely attest. lol


----------



## Xenacat

LonelyLurker said:


> I see, focus on the setting before the petting.


More petting too :laugh:


----------



## LonelyLurker

Ai said:


> I don't think it represents the majority, but I won't pretend there definitely aren't a significant amount of women who do place a ridiculous amount of value on what they deem to be quality sexual relationships (while investing the least amount of effort themselves beforehand--which isn't fair.) I'd hazard to guess demographics would be a useful tool to gauge potential reactions, though I couldn't say with any kind of authority what those demographics necessarily would be. In any case, barring the kinkier of the lot, most of the women I've spoken to in my own life seem to be more interested in emotional connection than effortlessly great sex. It's all a process.
> 
> My own opinion is that the more educated and thoughtful she is, the less likely a woman is to care about someone else's virginity across the board.


Interesting.



Ai said:


> I don't really have enough experience to answer this one. I've only had an intimate relationship with one person. But I do think it's worth noting that not all fears are necessarily rational, as many of us here can definitely attest. lol


Indeed, but it's always worth questioning these things. If it's possible that the men who assume they would be rejected out of hand for being virgins are shooting themselves in the foot and cheating themselves out of the possibility of relationships, it's also possible that some women are cheating themselves out of sexual satisfaction due to their expectations of the man being unresponsive to their input.


----------



## Ai

LonelyLurker said:


> If it's possible that the men who assume they would be rejected out of hand for being virgins are shooting themselves in the foot and cheating themselves out of the possibility of relationships, it's also possible that some women are cheating themselves out of sexual satisfaction due to their expectations of the man being unresponsive to their input.


True. Agreed.


----------



## mt moyt

what do you think of guys with the curtains hairstyle


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> More petting too :laugh:


Better setting, more petting, then you can have dessert once you've cleared your plate, got it.:laugh:


----------



## Ai

mt moyt said:


> what do you think of guys with the curtains hairstyle


I'm... not sure what that means? Lol


----------



## Xenacat

LonelyLurker said:


> Better setting, more petting, then you can have dessert once you've cleared your plate, got it.:laugh:


You have to heat the oven up before you bake. The cake will come out nicer. Women need to be warmed up, at least me. I hope I'm not too open for people on here.


----------



## Ai

Xenacat said:


> I hope I'm not too open for people on here.


Something tells me you've never been in the 18+ section... :lol


----------



## Xenacat

LonelyLurker said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Indeed, but it's always worth questioning these things. If it's possible that the men who assume they would be rejected out of hand for being virgins are shooting themselves in the foot and cheating themselves out of the possibility of relationships, it's also possible that some women are cheating themselves out of sexual satisfaction due to their expectations of the man being unresponsive to their input.


Women are into having an emotional connection, men place too much emphasis on the act itself, performance. If you care about each other it's much more meaningful.


----------



## mt moyt

Ai said:


> I'm... not sure what that means? Lol


middle parting with longish bangs on each side like this


----------



## Xenacat

Ai said:


> Something tells me you've never been in the 18+ section... :lol


Maybe not but I'm way over 18.


----------



## MobiusX

why do females like guys to massage their feet? once I went upstairs to get something and didn't think anyone was there and my brother had his girlfriend's feet in his hand and it was strange to me and still is to this day that memory


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> You have to heat the oven up before you bake. The cake will come out nicer. Women need to be warmed up, at least me. I hope I'm not too open for people on here.


But if you over bake the cake it won't be moist.

In all seriousness, whenever I see a "documentary" where the man doesn't reciprocate I think "come on man, that's not fair", it's similar to when the woman gets on top but does nothing and the man has to do all the work from the bottom, "now he has to fight gravity too".

When will this carnage stop!


----------



## Ai

mt moyt said:


> middle parting with longish bangs on each side like this


Ahh, ok.

S'all good. Doesn't seem to be a bad staple--though it likely suits certain facial types/shapes better than others. I haven't given it much thought.

My boyfriend more or less wears his hair parted like this, but his bangs are roughly the same length as the rest of his hair. It looks good on him.



Xenacat said:


> Maybe not but I'm way over 18.


Sorry, I didn't mean to insinuate anything about your age. lol Only that what you've said here is pretty mild compared to what goes on there :b


----------



## Xenacat

JaegerLover217 said:


> any women here who care to address themselves and say they have successfully been the initiator in dating and relationships?


I have to honestly say all my good/best relationships have been initiated by men. I have thought about this so I let them come to me. Men seem to like the chase. Some guy had posted how this girl broke his heart and wanted her back so bad. I told him to forget her he just wanted her because he can't have her-he agreed and he still wants her. Chasing men is a waste of time, imho.


----------



## Xenacat

Ai said:


> Ahh, ok.
> 
> S'all good. Doesn't seem to be a bad staple--though it likely suits certain facial types/shapes better than others. I haven't given it much thought.
> 
> My boyfriend more or less wears his hair parted like this, but his bangs are roughly the same length as the rest of his hair. It looks good on him.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to insinuate anything about your age. lol Only that what you've said here is pretty mild compared to what goes on there :b


I'm proud of my age, no worries.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> Women are into having an emotional connection, men place too much emphasis on the act itself, performance. If you care about each other it's much more meaningful.


I'd imagine so.


----------



## Xenacat

LonelyLurker said:


> But if you over bake the cake it won't be moist.
> 
> In all seriousness, whenever I see a "documentary" where the man doesn't reciprocate I think "come on man, that's not fair", it's similar to when the woman gets on top but does nothing and the man has to do all the work from the bottom, "now he has to fight gravity too".
> 
> When will this carnage stop!


Lol, warm the oven then go to town. That's my point. No, no, no,. I can't write on here it will get deleted.


----------



## flyingMint

Idk if theres a health thread lol but maybe someone can help me out here... 

Does moisturizing your face help against acne formation or does it exacerbate it?


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> Lol, warm the oven then go to town. That's my point. No, no, no,. I can't write on here it will get deleted.


No problem, I'll just use my imagination...that was a bit much, I think less of you now.:laugh:


----------



## Xenacat

LonelyLurker said:


> No problem, I'll just use my imagination...that was a bit much, I think less of you now.:laugh:


I did see one of my old posts deleted, what did I write???!!!


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> I did see one of my old posts deleted, what did I write???!!!


I don't know anything about that, I was referring to the filth you were saying in my imagination.

Just messing about.


----------



## Xenacat

LonelyLurker said:


> I don't know anything about that, I was referring to the filth you were saying in my imagination.
> 
> Just messing about.


I do wonder what I wrote, it was a long time ago, lol


----------



## clarkekent

do you like getting your nips sucked?


----------



## Xenacat

Putin said:


> How can I get a member of your kind to love me?


I like good hygiene, takes an interest in appearance. Not a huge pervert. Taller than me, nice face. The attraction thing has to be there, thats just the way it is. You cant fake attraction.


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd

flyingMint said:


> Idk if theres a health thread lol but maybe someone can help me out here...
> 
> Does moisturizing your face help against acne formation or does it exacerbate it?


In my experience, yes. My routine is facial cleanser, moisturizer, and salicylic acid spot treatment (at night) or sunscreen (in the morning sometimes). There's also sometimes makeup application and removal in there, but I'm going to guess you aren't wearing makeup.  I started following that routine religiously maybe six months ago and my skin has been a lot better overall since then. You'd probably just want to make sure you're cleansing before you put moisturizer on, I think, but I'm by no means an expert.


----------



## flyingMint

OtterlyAbsurd said:


> In my experience, yes. My routine is facial cleanser, moisturizer, and salicylic acid spot treatment (at night) or sunscreen (in the morning sometimes). There's also sometimes makeup application and removal in there, but I'm going to guess you aren't wearing makeup.  I started following that routine religiously maybe six months ago and my skin has been a lot better overall since then. You'd probably just want to make sure you're cleansing before you put moisturizer on, I think, but I'm by no means an expert.


Yeah no no make up here haha

I was just wondering if it was crucial to moisturize because I cleanse my face but I never moisturize and I wonder if thats why my face looks all gross and well... ickier than it already is lol (as if i need more of that)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

If you could just snap your fingers and magically know anything, what would it be (You only get one snap)?


----------



## clarkekent

Do you like getting spanked?


----------



## twistix

2Milk said:


> Do females actually like receiving roses or is that too cheesy and only works in the movies?


Not bad, but I'd prefer a house plant. Bonus if it's an edible plant. Maybe I'm just a little weird.


----------



## HenDoggy

twistix said:


> Not bad, but I'd prefer a house plant. Bonus if it's an edible plant. Maybe I'm just a little weird.












You mean something like this? :O


----------



## HenDoggy

What's the one female exclusive thing you want every man to experience just once if you could make that reality?


----------



## twistix

HenDoggy said:


> You mean something like this? :O


Not what I had in mind but it is an original gesture


----------



## probably offline

HenDoggy said:


> What's the one female exclusive thing you want every man to experience just once if you could make that reality?


Menstrual cramps.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

probably offline said:


> Menstrual cramps.


^ This.

I would also add the lovely mood swings that Aunt Flo usually brings with her every month.


----------



## JaegerLover217

Xenacat said:


> I have to honestly say all my good/best relationships have been initiated by men. I have thought about this so I let them come to me. Men seem to like the chase. Some guy had posted how this girl broke his heart and wanted her back so bad. I told him to forget her he just wanted her because he can't have her-he agreed and he still wants her. Chasing men is a waste of time, imho.


ya too many women say that, they feel relationships are bound for failure or disaster if the woman initiates with the guy


----------



## Xenacat

JaegerLover217 said:


> ya too many women say that, they feel relationships are bound for failure or disaster if the woman initiates with the guy


Well just going by my past experience. Chasing men is a waste of time.


----------



## thatsher

Xenacat said:


> Well just going by my past experience. Chasing men is a waste of time.


I agree


----------



## Owlbear

thatsher said:


> I agree


From what I've heard that entirely depends on why the chasing took place. One night stand? Sure it'll work.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> Well just going by my past experience. Chasing men is a waste of time.


Could you imagine an exception to this rule? I'm talking more about initiating a relationship than chasing as I think they're different things, I'd be willing to initiate but I wouldn't chase anybody.

So if you met a man you found attractive, your personalities were extremely compatible, he seemed to be attracted to you too but... he's shy, you wouldn't be willing to make a move?


----------



## HenDoggy

probably offline said:


> Menstrual cramps.


I get that occasionally when I eat the tacos I purchase from the street vender... :|

But joking aside I don't want to experience menstrual cramps and/or mood swings at all


----------



## Ai

LonelyLurker said:


> Could you imagine an exception to this rule? I'm talking more about initiating a relationship than chasing as I think they're different things, I'd be willing to initiate but I wouldn't chase anybody.
> 
> So if you met a man you found attractive, your personalities were extremely compatible, he seemed to be attracted to you too but... he's shy, you wouldn't be willing to make a move?


I think a lot of insecurity and worry in this area comes from the whole "men are _supposed_ to approach first" malarkey. So, the presumption becomes that, because he _didn't_ approach, he's not interested; and thus, "chasing him" (initiating instead) would just seem desperate. Women get it in their heads that it's pointless to "go after" men, because if they _have_ to, it apparently means said men just aren't that into them in the first place.

Of course that's often nonsense, and the reality of life is that there are a whole host of different dating styles and personalities spanning all across the gender spectrum that lend better to different tactics. But when in doubt, people tend to immediately reach right for archaic stereotypes and psych each other out... lol Confirmation biases and self-fulfilled prophecies abound.

(Which isn't to say, of course, that in some cases, it doesn't turn out this way--since many people _do_ subconsciously or consciously adhere to these rules in spite of themselves. But, again, in those instances, it just kind of reaffirms the fear and perpetuates the cycle.)

... I hope literally any of that was comprehensible... I'm pretty tired. Sorry. :lol


----------



## JaegerLover217

thatsher said:


> Girls that run after guys are usually insecure or afraid of change. It should be enough if someone says they don't want to be in a relationship. It is going to be hard but the girl's to blame if she doesn't let go. A girl needs to walk off, no matter why he doesn't want to be with her.


ya still sounds like guys are doomed if they don't fix their social problems or social issues


----------



## LonelyLurker

Ai said:


> I think a lot of insecurity and worry in this area comes from the whole "men are _supposed_ to approach first" malarkey. So, the presumption becomes that, because he _didn't_ approach, he's not interested; and thus, "chasing him" (initiating instead) would just seem desperate. Women get it in their heads that it's pointless to "go after" men, because if they _have_ to, it apparently means said men just aren't that into them in the first place.
> 
> Of course that's often nonsense, and the reality of life is that there are a whole host of different dating styles and personalities spanning all across the gender spectrum that lend better to different tactics. But when in doubt, people tend to immediately reach right for archaic stereotypes and psych each other out... lol Confirmation biases and self-fulfilled prophecies abound.
> 
> (Which isn't to say, of course, that in some cases, it doesn't turn out this way--since many people _do_ subconsciously or consciously adhere to these rules in spite of themselves. But, again, in those instances, it just kind of reaffirms the fear and perpetuates the cycle.)
> 
> ... I hope literally any of that was comprehensible... I'm pretty tired. Sorry. :lol


It made perfect sense to me.

I would agree with your assessment, I can think of some times in my past where I think women may have been giving me the signal to make a move (some more obvious than others), but none ever actually took the risk themselves.

It just seems so silly, imagine how many potential relationships never occur because of this kind of rubbish.


----------



## tea111red

HenDoggy said:


> What's the one female exclusive thing you want every man to experience just once if you could make that reality?


P M S, esp. the mood swings.


----------



## Kevin001

Would rather a guy with his own car or his own place?


----------



## HenDoggy

HenDoggy said:


> What's the one female exclusive thing you want every man to experience just once if you could make that reality?


What about making guys walk around with large breasts for a day? So they realize it's not all fun and games. >


----------



## HenDoggy

tea111red said:


> P M S, esp. the mood swings.


Good choice, I think it would be a eye opener for most guys who's going to experience that for the first time :wink2:


----------



## Kevin001

If a girl asks you if you're single does that mean she's interested?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> If a girl asks you if you're single does that mean she's interested?


Not necessarily. Maybe she is just curious. :b


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Not necessarily. Maybe she is just curious. :b


Curiosity=interest right? :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

HenDoggy said:


> Good choice, I think it would be a eye opener for most guys who's going to experience that for the first time :wink2:


yeah, if men experienced it they would understand better why women get upset and/or cry sometimes, too. maybe they'd be more sensitive.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

What's it like to have long hair? Is it annoying?


----------



## sandromeda

It takes time to maintain and it gets everywhere


----------



## AllTheSame

Heh....I'm not a fan of pickup lines at all, but....what's the best line you've ever heard / fallen for?


----------



## Rosefollicles

If you were a guy tomorrow, what would you miss the most?


----------



## Ai

Honestly, I don't think most _women_ could handle my menstrual cycles. lol No emotional upset or instability, just pain. Literally crippling pain. Hunched over, immobile, vomiting pain. I wouldn't wish that on any man, woman, or child. :blank



AllTheSame said:


> Heh....I'm not a fan of pickup lines at all, but....what's the best line you've ever heard / fallen for?


I don't know about the best. Not really a pick-up line kind of person either, but I'm usually at least mildly amused by geeky/nerdy ones, if they're clever. The _worst_, by far, though, centered around a random fact about the consciousness of severed heads...? :sus

#NOTokCupid


----------



## komorikun

I don't get any menstrual cramps.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Natalie7674 said:


> Reply with sympathy and support. We dig that.


I HAVE tried to be sympathetic in the past and it got me know where. They usually just ignore me or call me say "why do you care?" :stu


----------



## Kevin001

Does acne matter? Like when a guy approaches you? Major turn off or you don't mind?


----------



## Kevin001

Do you like forehead kisses?


----------



## regimes

Kevin001 said:


> Does acne matter? Like when a guy approaches you? Major turn off or you don't mind?


yeah, acne grosses me out tbh. i understand if it's the uncontrollable clinical kind but 9/10 it's just some guy not bothering to wash his face / use a little pimple cream.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Does acne matter? Like when a guy approaches you? Major turn off or you don't mind?


No, it doesn't really matter. I know what it's like to have troubled skin. As long as he is making some attempt at controlling it.



Kevin001 said:


> Do you like forehead kisses?


If it's from someone I love, then absolutely. Pretty sure anyone would only get forehead kisses from a loved one, lol.


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> Does acne matter? Like when a guy approaches you? Major turn off or you don't mind?


Doesn't bother me.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Does acne matter? Like when a guy approaches you? Major turn off or you don't mind?


Some acne is okay. Tons of it would be kind of icky. If there were any big pimples, then I would pop them and squeeze the pus out. And he would have to allow that.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> If there were any big pimples, then I would pop them and squeeze the pus out. And he would have to allow that.


:laugh:


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Does acne matter? Like when a guy approaches you? Major turn off or you don't mind?


It might be admittedly a little distracting at first if it's severe and covers a large portion of his face, but it wouldn't necessarily be a "turn off." I know what it's like to have skin abnormalities that draw unwanted attention, so I absolutely couldn't and wouldn't hold that against someone.

The greatest deciding factor in whether I enjoy an encounter or not, though, has to do with personality anyway--much as the guys here refuse to believe it.



Kevin001 said:


> Do you like forehead kisses?


From people I love, yes. :3


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Are women awesome?


----------



## Twilightforce

Do girls like metal?


----------



## Fangirl96

The Condition of Keegan said:


> What's it like to have long hair? Is it annoying?


Long hair is nice when you have anxiety because its like..something that hides me. I have had long hair since i was a kid. Never shorter. Sometimes i reeeally want to chop it off because 1, it would be nice to have a change, and 2, i HATE hair care and brushing my hair. But if i chopped it off, i think i would feel naked. I'm just thankful that i have extremely straight and pretty thick hair, so i dont even have to bother brushing it when im not leaving the house



Rosefollicles said:


> If you were a guy tomorrow, what would you miss the most?


Any chance of becoming a gold digger. Lol kidding. But no really. Its like a plan z if nothing else works. That and a nun. Just nice to have at the back of your head



Kevin001 said:


> Does acne matter? Like when a guy approaches you? Major turn off or you don't mind?


Guys with acne just makes me think woah it must be frustrating to not be able to cover it up with foundation. I wish it was socially acceptable for guys to cover bad skin with makeup. I think it would make a lot of guys feel better. And lets be real, its not the prettiest thing in the world even tho everybody gets it


----------



## Overdrive

Does man's butt size matter ?


----------



## jpgm97

What would you think of someone who has good grades in college, but rarely opens his mouth?


----------



## waterfairy

Twilightforce said:


> Do girls like metal?


Not many, but I do


----------



## waterfairy

Overdrive said:


> Does man's butt size matter ?


Not to me lol


----------



## rdrr

What annoys you the most about the opposite sex?


----------



## VinMariani

Twilightforce said:


> Do girls like metal?


Absolutely!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

ANX1 said:


> Are women awesome?


Or are they amazing?


----------



## crimeclub

Elon Musk. Not just his looks but him as a whole...which one:

Tony Stark-like sex symbol.
Very attractive.
Attractive in a nerdy way.
I just see him as a smart tech guy.

Or just however you feel about him if those don't apply.


----------



## regimes

rdrr said:


> What annoys you the most about the opposite sex?


the smells.

don't get me wrong, i love a nice sweaty shirtless guy.. but only every once in a while.
like would it kill you to shave your hairy pits and put some deodorant on? 
and maybe shower once a day ??


----------



## regimes

Rosefollicles said:


> If you were a guy tomorrow, what would you miss the most?


my clit.


----------



## SouthWest

regimes said:


> my clit.


Well, at least there's no misunderstanding your meaning.

Has a guy ever mansplained to you? If so, did you call them out or just ignore them?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

crimeclub said:


> Elon Musk. Not just his looks but him as a whole...which one:
> 
> Tony Stark-like sex symbol.
> Very attractive.
> Attractive in a nerdy way.
> I just see him as a smart tech guy.
> 
> Or just however you feel about him if those don't apply.


Nice try... Elon.


----------



## regimes

SouthWest said:


> Has a guy ever mansplained to you? If so, did you call them out or just ignore them?


i'm in school for IT and i work in an electronics dept in a retail store and yes, so many times. our dept is actually mostly female, and sometimes (and it's a running joke) we have to go get a guy from another dept to assure our customers that what we're saying is right.

and then once me and this other girl were working, and this old guy walked right past us to ask a male coworker a question. he was surprised to find that male coworker was just passing through and actually worked in the toy dept, and had to redirect him to us.

it does annoy me but if i got worked up every time it happened i'd need blood pressure medicine. but other times it's just amusing.

my favorite time though was when this dude had a problem with his router, and i was trying to tell him how to fix it, and he kept insisting that changing his IP address would physically fry his ps4. eventually i gave up and was like ok dude whatever. :lol

my boyfriend does it sometimes and did a lot when we first started dating tho and i do call him out on it. he's gotten a lot better with it though.


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> What annoys you the most about the opposite sex?


when men don't act like gentlemen and act like pigs. uke


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Does it matter if a guy has stick arms?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma

jpgm97 said:


> What would you think of someone who has good grades in college, but rarely opens his mouth?


smart but asocial.

he could seem either aloof or shy, depending on body language.


----------



## Kevin001

karenw said:


> Both


Haha pick one!


----------



## crimeclub

geraltofrivia said:


> Nice try... Elon.


lol, but seriously, it makes no sense that the only people that have a crush on Elon are straight males.


----------



## 2Milk

Is it bad for a man to be "complicated." 
If a girl says "you're so complicated..." would that lean more towards the bad or the good side? I mean, being called "simple" doesn't sound that good either.


----------



## Ai

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Does it matter if a guy has stick arms?










?

I admit, I'm a bit of stickler for snuggling, so...

In all seriousness, though, no. I, personally, don't care if a guy has thin or ill-defined arms. lol :b But everyone has their preferences.



2Milk said:


> Is it bad for a man to be "complicated."
> If a girl says "you're so complicated..." would that lean more towards the bad or the good side? I mean, being called "simple" doesn't sound that good either.


I think that would depend on the context...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> lol, but seriously, it makes no sense that the only people that have a crush on Elon are straight males.


I think Amber Heard digs it.


----------



## Act to fall

Ai said:


> I think that would depend on the context...


I was thinking exactly that, it should be clear whether it's good or bad from why/what context she said it in. Was it a criticism or praise? I'm guessing no one actually said that to you, and this question is hypothetical.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Do you care if a guy cannot drive? :lol :haha


----------



## komorikun

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Do you care if a guy cannot drive? :lol :haha


If he can pay for a taxi or an uber it wouldn't matter.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

komorikun said:


> If he can pay for a taxi or an uber it wouldn't matter.


Okay, cool.


----------



## curious621

Would you date someone who's 5'6?


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd

2Milk said:


> Is it bad for a man to be "complicated."
> If a girl says "you're so complicated..." would that lean more towards the bad or the good side? I mean, being called "simple" doesn't sound that good either.


That's so ambiguous, I'd need to know some context. I'd say it probably isn't _good_ in most circumstances, though.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Do you care if a guy cannot drive? :lol :haha


I mean, I love driving, so I probably wouldn't mind driving when we were out together, but I also kind of wonder if I'd become the guy's ride for other things, you know? And that isn't something I really want. But if that wasn't an issue, then I don't think I'd mind too much. I might think it was a little weird, but that's all.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

OtterlyAbsurd said:


> I mean, I love driving, so I probably wouldn't mind driving when we were out together, but I also kind of wonder if I'd become the guy's ride for other things, you know? And that isn't something I really want. But if that wasn't an issue, then I don't think I'd mind too much. I might think it was a little weird, but that's all.


That seems fair. I can't see well enough to drive so I figured I would ask.


----------



## Karsten

How would you feel about a bouquet of dandelions.


----------



## Overdrive

Would you date a rastaman ?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

What if a man says roses are red, violets are blue, how are you.  :grin2:


----------



## EBecca

Overdrive said:


> Would you date a rastaman ?


maybe, if he was an awesome person


----------



## EBecca

Karsten said:


> How would you feel about a bouquet of dandelions.


I would cry. Out of happiness. Way better than getting red roses.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

ANX1 said:


> What if a man says roses are red, violets are blue, how are you.  :grin2:


Maybe the answer is a cheesy pickup line?

Ok, lets try another one that's most likely a real brain teaser.

Why do women have long hair?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ANX1 said:


> Maybe the answer is a cheesy pickup line?
> 
> Ok, lets try another one that's most likely a real brain teaser.
> 
> Why do women have long hair?


Long, thick hair is a sign of youth and fertility as people's hair gets thinner (and sometimes they lose it,) as they get older. Since most men look for this fertility marker women grow out their hair more often. Then after men started cutting their hair more in the last century, short hair became seen as culturally masculine (and long hair more feminine,) which further disincentivises most women from having short hair. But hair length preferences in the general population go through periods of cultural change as well. During the 90s very long straight hair seemed to be more fashionable, and more recently pixie cuts etc have become fashionable.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Persephone The Dread said:


> Long, thick hair is a sign of youth and fertility as people's hair gets thinner (and sometimes they lose it,) as they get older. Since most men look for this fertility marker women grow out their hair more often. Then after men started cutting their hair more in the last century, short hair became seen as culturally masculine (and long hair more feminine,) which further disincentivises most women from having short hair. But hair length preferences in the general population go through periods of cultural change as well. During the 90s very long straight hair seemed to be more fashionable, and more recently pixie cuts etc have become fashionable.


I'm impressed.


----------



## regimes

Persephone The Dread said:


> Long, thick hair is a sign of youth and fertility as people's hair gets thinner (and sometimes they lose it,) as they get older. Since most men look for this fertility marker women grow out their hair more often. Then after men started cutting their hair more in the last century, short hair became seen as culturally masculine (and long hair more feminine,) which further disincentivises most women from having short hair. But hair length preferences in the general population go through periods of cultural change as well. During the 90s very long straight hair seemed to be more fashionable, and more recently pixie cuts etc have become fashionable.


"bro, she's _super_ fertile
i'm totally gonna hit that tonight"


----------



## tehuti88

Karsten said:


> How would you feel about a bouquet of dandelions.


I would think it's sweet.

I don't want someone to buy me a pre-made and expensive bouquet of flowers, it just seems like such a waste. To go to the trouble of picking a bunch of pretty weeds and turning those into a bouquet instead means more, as odd as that sounds when I type it. :|


----------



## Persephone The Dread

regimes said:


> "bro, she's _super_ fertile
> i'm totally gonna hit that tonight"


:lol nobody literally thinks that (I don't think,) but yeah just explaining how science thinks the preference evolved.


----------



## Twilightforce

Anything?


----------



## Kevin001

What do you think about men who only work upper body? Like big chest and arms but small legs.


----------



## Act to fall

Kevin001 said:


> What do you think about men who only work upper body? Like big chest and arms but small legs.


I had a gym teacher like that. Everyone speculated he was gay because of it.


----------



## Ai

Act to fall said:


> I had a gym teacher like that. Everyone speculated he was gay because of it.


... What? Why? lol


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> What do you think about men who only work upper body? Like big chest and arms but small legs.


How hard is it to incorporate some squats. Wtf.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> What do you think about men who only work upper body? Like big chest and arms but small legs.


I probably wouldn't notice unless they had huge arm and chest muscles or they had unusually skinny legs.


----------



## Act to fall

Ai said:


> ... What? Why? lol


I don't know, it was just generally accepted, he doesn't work out his legs, must mean he's gay. I've looked it up now though and apparently it is a thing http://www.homorazzi.com/article/mu...leg-syndromes-skinny-leg-presses-neglect-gym/


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> How hard is it to incorporate some squats. Wtf.


That's what I'm saying.



Act to fall said:


> I don't know, it was just generally accepted, he doesn't work out his legs, must mean he's gay. I've looked it up now though and apparently it is a thing http://www.homorazzi.com/article/mu...leg-syndromes-skinny-leg-presses-neglect-gym/


Hmm kinda true.


----------



## Overdrive

Is it possible for you to grow a beard ?


----------



## Act to fall

what the hell, there's two of these threads?


----------



## Ai

Overdrive said:


> Is it possible for you to grow a beard ?


I'll let you know after menopause...?



Act to fall said:


> what the hell, there's two of these threads?


Yes. In the 18+ one, topics of a sexual nature can be discussed freely. In this one, they can't.


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> What do you think about men who only work upper body? Like big chest and arms but small legs.


It kind of disturbs me, to be honest. :/ Why neglect an entire half of one's body...?

There's this stock photo model guy who appears on the covers of lots of smutty e-books at Amazon and he's got this going on, huge arms, spindly little legs, and all I can ever think when I see him is how unsexy that is...but he gets a lot of work, so... :stu Maybe his fee is cheap.

Are there guys who work out only their legs and neglect their upper body? I'm being sincere, I've never seen the inverse of this thing, so I imagine it'd look pretty strange.



Overdrive said:


> Is it possible for you to grow a beard ?


:um Hasn't happened so far...

ETA: Reminds me of this thread... :lol

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f249/women-specify-your-preference-a-or-b-797594/


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd

Kevin001 said:


> What do you think about men who only work upper body? Like big chest and arms but small legs.


In more extreme cases it kind of ends up looking... unbalanced, imo? It just makes me think, if you're going to all that trouble to work your upper body, why not work on your legs too?


----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> Are there guys who work out only their legs and neglect their upper body? I'm being sincere, I've never seen the inverse of this thing, so I imagine it'd look pretty strange.


Hmm I've only ever heard of women doing lower body only workouts.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> It kind of disturbs me, to be honest. :/ Why neglect an entire half of one's body...?
> 
> There's this stock photo model guy who appears on the covers of lots of smutty e-books at Amazon and he's got this going on, huge arms, spindly little legs, and all I can ever think when I see him is how unsexy that is...but he gets a lot of work, so... :stu Maybe his fee is cheap.
> 
> Are there guys who work out only their legs and neglect their upper body? I'm being sincere, I've never seen the inverse of this thing, so I imagine it'd look pretty strange.
> 
> :um Hasn't happened so far...
> 
> ETA: Reminds me of this thread... :lol
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f249/women-specify-your-preference-a-or-b-797594/


:haha my posts in that thread, ****ing Christ. For real though calichick's posts about 'whitebread' and stuff used to piss me off back then.

I still like those monkeys on page 5 though.


----------



## SplendidBob

Kevin001 said:


> What do you think about men who only work upper body? Like big chest and arms but small legs.


Not one of the females, but its weird imo.



tehuti88 said:


> Are there guys who work out only their legs and neglect their upper body? I'm being sincere, I've never seen the inverse of this thing, so I imagine it'd look pretty strange.


Actually I _kinda_ do, but only due to my neck problem which restricts upper body (I can only do a few exercises and not very heavy), legs I can go all out though. I train mainly for the mood boost mainly, so if I couldn't train upper body I would still do legs.



tehuti88 said:


> ETA: Reminds me of this thread... :lol
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f249/women-specify-your-preference-a-or-b-797594/


It was you who made it bump! - Thread had me giggling


----------



## Karsten

splendidbob said:


> I train mainly for the mood boost mainly


Do you actually feel a mood boost? I hear about this often.


----------



## Zoto watson

yup... anything i guess.


----------



## Zoto watson

I think this blog is amazing...


----------



## tea111red

tehuti88 said:


> ETA: Reminds me of this thread... :lol
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f249/women-specify-your-preference-a-or-b-797594/


:haha

forgot about that thread.


----------



## mt moyt

is it true women dont buy heart shaped jewellery for themselves?


----------



## SplendidBob

Karsten said:


> Do you actually feel a mood boost? I hear about this often.


I do yeh, its nothing amazing though heh, but worth it (and weights aren't unpleasant like cardio so it's worth it for me) .


----------



## Ai

Karsten said:


> Do you actually feel a mood boost? I hear about this often.


I used to, though I didn't weight train. I mostly did cardio, _because_ of the way it made me feel. I had a much greater grip on my mental health when I was consistently working out, I think. I really need to return to the gym...



mt moyt said:


> is it true women dont buy heart shaped jewellery for themselves?


My favorite necklace was something I purchased for myself while thrifting a few years ago. :b










(Hilarious Office scene, though...)


----------



## cybernaut

Overdrive said:


> Is it possible for you to grow a beard ?


Yes. Ive been cursed with one that I have to shave every week or 2. I also suffer from long side burns. Thankfully, I dont have 'too much' of a bad stache problem. I also bought my first Gillete Proglide razor for men last week. I should have moved to men's razor long ago. They give such a low and smooth cut for very hairy girls, compared to women's razors that leave lots of stub and prickly body hair. Cant afford a wax nor do I have the time.

My dad comes from a culture that is known to be hairy on average...much thanks to those genes. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

Sorry if this question has been asked already, I've not looked through this thread. But why do women like to eat their boyfriends food?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ByStorm

Besides obvious things involving genitalia, what are some things you would do if you were a guy?


----------



## Skeletra

mt moyt said:


> is it true women dont buy heart shaped jewellery for themselves?


 I did it once to make it seem like somebody loved me (this is a long time ago)



ByStorm said:


> Besides obvious things involving genitalia, what are some things you would do if you were a guy?


 I would mas- no.. helico-no... ummm. Pee standing- no, wait that's still genitalia related. I'd get paid more for doing the same job as a woman.. and also get one of the jobs I want. And have male friends that don't make things awkward. I'd go to the swimming pool without feeling ashamed of my costume and my body and I'd take up self defence classes without anyone asking why, and I'd bring lunch to work and hope my co workers could just shut the **** up about it.


----------



## waterfairy

Neal said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked already, I've not looked through this thread. But why do women like to eat their boyfriends food?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I like eating everyone's food but my own. It just tastes better coming off of someone else's plate. Not sure why :con


----------



## Neal

waterfairy said:


> I like eating everyone's food but my own. It just tastes better coming off of someone else's plate. Not sure why :con


Women...

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

1. How come there aren't many female audiophiles? I have always wondered this but always forget to ask when I see threads like this. 

It's not just that there doesn't seem to be many women who are obsessed with overpriced audio gear. But I mean even common sense things like good headphones. If you look on Head-Fi (headphone forum) you don't see that many females. Or at least not last time I was there (which has admittedly been a few years). 

This is strange because both men and women love music pretty much equally. And nowadays, headphones are a huge part of enjoying your personal stuff without making everyone else listen to it. So obviously, women are using headphones as much as men are. They just don't seem to be interested in good ones. 

2. Why don't women chuckle? Silly question but seriously. I can't remember the last time I heard a woman chuckle. 

3. How come women aren't very interested in tech gear in general? Not just audio equipment.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> 1. How come there aren't many female audiophiles? I have always wondered this but always forget to ask when I see threads like this.
> 
> It's not just that there doesn't seem to be many women who are obsessed with overpriced audio gear. But I mean even common sense things like good headphones. If you look on Head-Fi (headphone forum) you don't see that many females. Or at least not last time I was there (which has admittedly been a few years).
> 
> This is strange because both men and women love music pretty much equally. And nowadays, headphones are a huge part of enjoying your personal stuff without making everyone else listen to it. So obviously, women are using headphones as much as men are. They just don't seem to be interested in good ones.
> 
> 2. Why don't women chuckle? Silly question but seriously. I can't remember the last time I heard a woman chuckle.
> 
> 3. How come women aren't very interested in tech gear in general? Not just audio equipment.


Are you sure? Maybe they just don't talk about it. Personally I don't remember ever making any comments online about audio gear, yet having decent headphones is important to me. I have this £10 set of inner ear headphones that I used to use on my mp3 player, and still use while in bed and another set of plantronics wireless headphones and the latter are far superior (though I know they could be a lot better,) listening to music on the former is almost intolerable now. That's the problem when you get started down this path you can't go back because you know what good music sounds like. It's like holy **** how awful are those little headphones, yet before I started using my wireless headset (in 2009/2010,) I wouldn't have known. Oh sure, I used CD speakers (of varying quality,) and such too years ago as well as listening to music with earphones, but I guess that wasn't a big enough clue.

Of course my headset can't work while charging, and they only last about 5 hours so that is a real pain when I'm listening to music and then they run out and I either have to stop or switch to really poor quality headphones - the very definition of first world problems lol. I will probably buy a new set at some point soon, that can work while charging.

But I've also been procrastinating on researching to get a new camera to film stuff with. They're all so expensive and I don't like spending money right now. GoPro stuff seems good for filming out and about, but I'm not sure. I also recently bought a sound recording device so I could record cool audio samples (which was another thing I'd vaguely wanted for a while, that I'd put off buying for a long time,) I guess I could also use that to record better audio of stuff with film. But yeah, so I need to not go crazy with the spending money on things like this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Are you sure? Maybe they just don't talk about it.


 OK. That is a good point. I just now had a look at head-fi and noticed the gender of each poster isn't prominently displayed like it is here. There is a spot for it on the profile there but most people there don't seem to have it filled out. So I guess it's possible a lot of females are posting incognito. Possibly on purpose or maybe they just don't feel the need to have a 3-D personality on such a forum.

But still. Of all the females I have known very few were what I'd describe as technophiles. I have known (known of) a few female camera nerds though.

Anyway, I was thinking head=fi was a bit more detailed on the user profiles than it is. Like I said, haven't been there for years. I still get the feeling most of them are male though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> OK. That is a good point. I just now had a look at head-fi and noticed the gender of each poster isn't prominently displayed like it is here. There is a spot for it on the profile there but most people there don't seem to have it filled out. So I guess it's possible a lot of females are posting incognito. Possibly on purpose or maybe they just don't feel the need to have a 3-D personality on such a forum.
> 
> But still. Of all the females I have known very few were what I'd describe as technophiles. I have known (known of) a few female camera nerds though.
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking head=fi was a bit more detailed on the user profiles than it is. Like I said, haven't been there for years. I still get the feeling most of them are male though.


Oh no that's not what I meant, I meant maybe they buy good quality headphones but don't post about that topic online/join forums. Though I wouldn't be surprised if some did hide their gender as well.


----------



## 2Milk

Do you look at your own butt on the mirror? What do you think if you do?


----------



## Xenacat

2Milk said:


> Do you look at your own butt on the mirror? What do you think if you do?


I get a lot of compliments on my derrière. I've got an hour glass figure so I personally don't care for it but men like it so...Hey......:grin2:I've seen it before but I get happy when it shrinks bit like when I lose weight.


----------



## nubly

How do women urinate in a cup? I was taking a urine test today and it just popped into my head that it must not be that easy (especially for germaphobes) to pee in a cup without a penis.

slow day at work


----------



## komorikun

nubly said:


> How do women urinate in a cup? I was taking a urine test today and it just popped into my head that it must not be that easy (especially for germaphobes) to pee in a cup without a penis.
> 
> slow day at work


It's easier with a wide cup like the 7-11 big gulp.


----------



## ShadowOne

if you talk to someone online a few days, and then meet...

hug? handshake? high five? nothing?



I usually opt for nothing, and I had one super awkward one where I half committed *cringe*

a hug feels like too much. a handshake feels too job interview-y...i guess talking enough to warrant a hug is a good option but..then i lose all the stuff to talk about in person lol


----------



## Kevin001

How would you want a guy to approach you if he was interested in you?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Can't think of anything. Sorry.


----------



## Karsten

komorikun said:


> It's easier with a wide cup like the 7-11 big gulp.


:lol:lol


----------



## waterfairy

ShadowOne said:


> if you talk to someone online a few days, and then meet...
> 
> hug? handshake? high five? nothing?
> 
> I usually opt for nothing, and I had one super awkward one where I half committed *cringe*
> 
> a hug feels like too much. a handshake feels too job interview-y...i guess talking enough to warrant a hug is a good option but..then i lose all the stuff to talk about in person lol


Typically guys hug me but I talk to them longer than a few days before I meet them. I think a hug would be appropriate regardless though.


----------



## waterfairy

Kevin001 said:


> How would you want a guy to approach you if he was interested in you?


Come up with something clever to say about the surroundings or whatever haha don't straight up be like "gurrlll you fine."


----------



## Kevin001

waterfairy said:


> Come up with something clever to say about the surroundings or whatever haha don't straight up be like "gurrlll you fine."


Haha ofc.


----------



## probably offline

Holds The Key said:


> How does anyone give a poo-sample when they have diarrhea? I've _never _figured that one out.


----------



## sad1231234

Is confidence important to most girls? Or is it just another attractive trait? I mean is a lack of confidence generally a deal-breaker or is confidence not that important to girls in general?


----------



## Kevin001

Sheska said:


> Okay, so I have put some serious thought into this one. I work in a big tower block. My window faces a quiet little street corner, where the subject in question could dismount his white steed, crank up the volume on his ghetto blaster with Jet's _Are You Gonna Be My Girl _ on, whilst holding a placard saying "I LOVE YOU! MARRY ME!" and a massive bouquet of corn flowers.
> 
> Alternatively, he can just ask me out for a cuppa coffee and/or a game of chess.


:laugh:


----------



## forgetmylife

kinda embarrassed asking this, but...

why do women hate hookups/one-night stands? :tiptoe 

(have never done one, just asking because I'm curious)

or maybe I just don't get out enough... not into the whole bar thing, guess that's the cliche for where it happens right?

even on Tinder which is like the hookup machine most women say they don't want to hookup... are they lying? is it because of too much unwanted attention they'd get if they did say they wanted to or were open to that? possibly they've hooked up plenty of times in the past and have moved on? or are most women simply just looking for serious relationships and that's it? hmmmm


----------



## Sabk

forgetmylife said:


> kinda embarrassed asking this, but...
> 
> why do women hate hookups/one-night stands? :tiptoe
> 
> (have never done one, just asking because I'm curious)
> 
> or maybe I just don't get out enough... not into the whole bar thing, guess that's the cliche for where it happens right?
> 
> even on Tinder which is like the hookup machine most women say they don't want to hookup... are they lying? is it because of too much unwanted attention they'd get if they did say they wanted to or were open to that? possibly they've hooked up plenty of times in the past and have moved on? or are most women simply just looking for serious relationships and that's it? hmmmm


This really depends on the woman. I know of plenty of women who want nothing serious, for their own reasons.
I'm not one of them. I've never been into superficial, short term relationships. For the women who don't want hook-ups and one-night stands, it's simply that they want to build a future and a life with someone. And even that can take different forms. Some want to get married, have children, others don't; so long as it's a long term, committed relationship.
On an emotional level -from my perspective- if a guy were to come to me with the sole intent to sleep with me and that's it, I'd find it insulting. Like he's telling me that I'm not good enough to have a real thing with, that all I'm good for is sex.

People have their own views about hook-ups. This one is mine. I'd rather have something solid, deep and committed. Its scary as **** though, haha.

About the attention if they announced they were open to it: either way, women will get unwanted attention. On dating websites, for example, they can specify that they don't want hookups yet they will still get creeped on by creepers. I'm sure the same happens when flipped.

Another thing I've noticed, is some women lying, saying they are open to something casual, when underneath it all, they want more. Which I don't get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waterfairy

forgetmylife said:


> kinda embarrassed asking this, but...
> 
> why do women hate hookups/one-night stands? :tiptoe
> 
> (have never done one, just asking because I'm curious)
> 
> or maybe I just don't get out enough... not into the whole bar thing, guess that's the cliche for where it happens right?
> 
> even on Tinder which is like the hookup machine most women say they don't want to hookup... are they lying? is it because of too much unwanted attention they'd get if they did say they wanted to or were open to that? possibly they've hooked up plenty of times in the past and have moved on? or are most women simply just looking for serious relationships and that's it? hmmmm


I've never had one because I hate the feeling of being used and don't like guys' mentality regarding it. I'm not looking for a bf right now but want sex, so I like having a FWB. I need some kind of relationship with a guy to have sex with him, even if it doesn't progress to anything more than just friends.


----------



## waterfairy

sad1231234 said:


> Is confidence important to most girls? Or is it just another attractive trait? I mean is a lack of confidence generally a deal-breaker or is confidence not that important to girls in general?


A little confidence is a good thing, but it isn't necessary. What girls don't like is self-deprecating behavior. That's a HUGE turn off.


----------



## forgetmylife

Sabk said:


> This really depends on the woman. I know of plenty of women who want nothing serious, for their own reasons.
> I'm not one of them. I've never been into superficial, short term relationships. For the women who don't want hook-ups and one-night stands, it's simply that they want to build a future and a life with someone. And even that can take different forms. Some want to get married, have children, others don't; so long as it's a long term, committed relationship.
> On an emotional level -from my perspective- if a guy were to come to me with the sole intent to sleep with me and that's it, I'd find it insulting. Like he's telling me that I'm not good enough to have a real thing with, that all I'm good for is sex.
> 
> People have their own views about hook-ups. This one is mine. I'd rather have something solid, deep and committed. Its scary as **** though, haha.
> 
> About the attention if they announced they were open to it: either way, women will get unwanted attention. On dating websites, for example, they can specify that they don't want hookups yet they will still get creeped on by creepers. I'm sure the same happens when flipped.
> 
> Another thing I've noticed, is some women lying, saying they are open to something casual, when underneath it all, they want more. Which I don't get.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hmmm interesting. thanks for the lengthy response

People go through different stages in their life. I think most people want to find love in the end (of course not everyone, some want to stay single or have an open-relationship/be polyamorous). And I think it's possible love can even come from a hookup or short-term relationship as funny as that sounds; or even from just being platonic friends... But of course that is going to be somewhat unlikely since that's not the goal in such a situation, but it can still happen I'd imagine.

Of course even with hookups I think there has to be at least some kind of connection and mutual respect and on the same-page and open about what they want. Not speaking from experience here, simply ruminating so I could be a bit off about all of this...

A few women (small minority) might even put themselves out there with even less than that to go on, and seemingly a lot of men surely would.

Like I want something serious no doubt, but I recently had my first relationship and it was surely a learning experience to put it mildly. Right now I'm sorta afraid to try to connect with someone on a deep level again. I also want to "enjoy being single" whatever that entails before I tie the knot with someone, especially being young and all I guess. Maybe that's disrespectful and selfish, but I don't think so if I'm open about it. idk. I don't want to be tied down to someone right now I feel like life is strssful enough atm trying to find my way and all and get on my feet. Not a lot of women want a guy who's not on their feet yet and doesn't really know who they are I suppose. So I'm just trying to enjoy life to the max I guess, if possible, while I still can and am still young. I never got to enjoy being single. I feel like a lot of women, like your mainstream average woman is ready to find the one and start a family so soon because they've already had their fun early on because men constantly throw themselves at women for sex and/or short-term relationships and the like. Like especially during the high school and college party years. But a decent amount also just want to dive right into something serious from the get-go I guess, without messing around with anything else beforehand. Perhaps I'm biased? And my perspective is skewed? Because I've been around nothing but party people lately with my new job lol.

What you are saying about the insulting thing makes sense, but on the other hand I think if two adults are on the same page and just want to have some "fun" without having to be tied down to something for the rest of their life, which half the time doesn't work out in the long-run anyways (50% of marriages end in divorce) I don't see how such a situation would be insulting to anyone involved assuming no one is cheating or lying about their health or intentions...

Anyways, I'm not a female so I shouldn't be making responses like this lol. But thanks for your perspective, pretty much lines up with how I already suspected most women feel about this. I think most are this way because they've already had their NSA fun early on, or, they simply have always wanted something more serious and long-term from the get-go. And then you get the true lone wolves who just have never stopped the partying and hooking-up lifestyle they started in college or w/e. Or they go all-out after a very bad divorce or something. Or there's also those women that just go after famous and/or very wealthy people for their money, and that's pretty much their life I suppose. Almost like a high-end prostitute that's in the closet so to speak and trying to cover up what they're really after and what they're really actually doing.

Appreciate it that someone would respond to this somewhat awkward question lol. Thanks!

(not as awkward as asking how you guys urinate into a cup though right haha)


----------



## forgetmylife

waterfairy said:


> A little confidence is a good thing, but it isn't necessary. What girls don't like is self-deprecating behavior. That's a HUGE turn off.


what kind of self-depreciating behavior?

low self-esteem and depression lays fertile ground for such behavior unfortunatly, but I'm not sure exactly what you are referring to...

i didn't ask the question but I'm just curious


----------



## waterfairy

forgetmylife said:


> what kind of self-depreciating behavior?
> 
> low self-esteem and depression lays fertile ground for such behavior, but I'm not sure exactly what you are referring to
> 
> i didn't ask the question but just curious


Basically what you see on this forum all the time. People calling themselves ugly, fat, worthless, etc. Of course, people with depression are bound to feel that way sometimes, but hearing that constantly gets tiring. It might sound harsh, but it's true.

Whenever my ex did anything wrong, instead of owning up to it, he'd tell me how worthless he was and that he wanted to kill himself. EVERY SINGLE TIME. This was mentally exhausting. I felt that the relationship was too one-sided and that I always had to take care of him. Relationships are about give and take, and when someone is constantly putting themselves down, it strains the other person as well.


----------



## forgetmylife

waterfairy said:


> Basically what you see on this forum all the time. People calling themselves ugly, fat, worthless, etc. Of course, people with depression are bound to feel that way sometimes, but hearing that constantly gets tiring. It might sound harsh, but it's true.
> 
> Whenever my ex did anything wrong, instead of owning up to it, he'd tell me how worthless he was and that he wanted to kill himself. EVERY SINGLE TIME. This was mentally exhausting. I felt that the relationship was too one-sided and that I always had to take care of him. Relationships are about give and take, and when someone is constantly putting themselves down, it strains the other person as well.


hmmmm, see what you're saying

I guess sometimes you gotta at least get somewhat of a grip on your mental health unfortunately before you can enter and have a healthy relationship. Severe social anxiety can make it hard to open up and severe depression can cause what you just mentioned. It's kinda sad but yea I agree it is true in some cases.

I think that would bother just about anyone for sure, but I think a particularly patient normie, or a girlfriend who happens to be a licensed therapist (lol), may have a little more tolerance when it comes to that. Like in your situation I'm assuming you had your own psychological problems to deal with on top of his, which lowers your overall tolerance for that kinda crap. Also, Two people in a relationship where neither one has a grip on their mental health is a recipe for a disaster of epic proportions. Perhaps more often than not a depressed person is better off finding someone who doesn't have mental health issues and has lots of patience. Or if both have mental health issues, yea they both gotta have at least somewhat of a grip on it like I said or it's not gonna last very long...


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> How would you want a guy to approach you if he was interested in you?


Show *sincere* interest in something I'm interested in, and we can start bonding over that. I get REALLY excited when somebody is into the same things I am and is just as passionate about it.

Unfortunately, my interests are so rare, and it's hard to catch me engaging in them in public, I can't imagine how this scenario would ever play out IRL. :/ Maybe it'd work better online, but I highly doubt the feasibility of online relationships when I never have a chance to meet the guy and I suspect he's just joking anyway...guess it's a good thing it's totally moot...



sad1231234 said:


> Is confidence important to most girls? Or is it just another attractive trait? I mean is a lack of confidence generally a deal-breaker or is confidence not that important to girls in general?


Must have some confidence (no, not cocky or arrogant or even necessarily extroverted, just regular confidence), mainly because I'm lacking it so much myself. I can hardly support my own flagging self-esteem, can't handle supporting somebody else's, too. :/

...And yeah, I figure this answer could be used against me (not by you, but by others elsewhere on the forum). :serious: The good news is no guy will ever be subjected to my preferences, so nobody needs to feel discriminated against.


----------



## waterfairy

forgetmylife said:


> hmmmm, see what you're saying
> 
> I guess sometimes you gotta at least get somewhat of a grip on your mental health unfortunately before you can enter and have a healthy relationship. Severe social anxiety can make it hard to open up and severe depression can cause what you just mentioned. It's kinda sad but yea I agree it is true in some cases.
> 
> I think that would bother just about anyone for sure, but I think a particularly patient normie, or a girlfriend who happens to be a licensed therapist (lol), may have a little more tolerance when it comes to that. Like in your situation I'm assuming you had your own psychological problems to deal with on top of his, which lowers your overall tolerance for that kinda crap. Also, Two people in a relationship where neither one has a grip on their mental health is a recipe for a disaster of epic proportions. Perhaps more often than not a depressed person is better off finding someone who doesn't have mental health issues and has lots of patience. Or if both have mental health issues, yea they both gotta have at least somewhat of a grip on it like I said or it's not gonna last very long...


Yeah exactly. Many people with mental health issues think that a relationship will cure them. The fact is, you need to work on yourself before you get into a relationship, otherwise you'll both be miserable. Of course, many mental illnesses can't be completely "cured," but I think that self-esteem is one of the major things that need to be fixed before taking that step. I really believe in the philosophy that you need to learn to love yourself before you love someone else.

I think in my case, my ex was just a psycho, manipulative *******. He made me miserable and would constantly do things to hurt my feelings when I told him countless times to stop. He would also throw and hit **** when he got upset which was kinda scary sometimes. But I agree that two people with mental health issues can be a recipe for a bad relationship. I mean, it's nice that they can relate to each other and all, but they need to be somewhat stable before getting into a relationship.


----------



## SFC01

why do you girls get all clingy and cuddly after sex ? It is quite annoying you know


----------



## komorikun

waterfairy said:


> Basically what you see on this forum all the time. People calling themselves ugly, fat, worthless, etc. Of course, people with depression are bound to feel that way sometimes, but hearing that constantly gets tiring. It might sound harsh, but it's true.
> 
> Whenever my ex did anything wrong, instead of owning up to it, he'd tell me how worthless he was and that he wanted to kill himself. EVERY SINGLE TIME. This was mentally exhausting. I felt that the relationship was too one-sided and that I always had to take care of him. Relationships are about give and take, and when someone is constantly putting themselves down, it strains the other person as well.


I like it when guys are self-deprecating but mainly if they are being humorous about it. It's much better than guys who are arrogant know-it-alls. What you are talking about though sounds horrific. A lot of guys with low self-esteem are mean to themselves and to their loved ones. They just want to take out their misery on everyone.


----------



## forgetmylife

> why do you girls get all clingy and cuddly after sex ? It is quite annoying you know


what is oxytocin?


----------



## SFC01

forgetmylife said:


> what is oxytocin?


an acne cream ? I dont know :laugh:


----------



## forgetmylife

SFC01 said:


> an acne cream ? I dont know :laugh:


no the answer is Alex Trebek, and the game is Jeopardy


----------



## forgetmylife

No joke, I read an article awhile ago that was supposed to be all scientific apparently, and it said that the most attractive body part (on average) for both males and female was the booty... Maybe it was a joke? I mean, I can understand this from a guy's perspective obviously, but not from a woman's perspective.

So ladies, when it comes to physical attraction, how important is it that a guy has a visually appealing gluteus? I must admit, mine has seen better days... So if that's really the most important/attractive thing then I'm totally screwed...


----------



## waterfairy

komorikun said:


> I like it when guys are self-deprecating but mainly if they are being humorous about it. It's much better than guys who are arrogant know-it-alls. What you are talking about though sounds horrific. A lot of guys with low self-esteem are mean to themselves and to their loved ones. They just want to take out their misery on everyone.


I agree. I think it's all about balance. I can't stand arrogant guys either. This one guy I dated was a holier than thou vegan who didn't have a car and had an old *** cellphone (one with keys) because he was so "non-materialistic" lol he would always brag and act like he was better than everyone and was so dense that he couldn't see what a racist, sexist pig he was. Those ones are definitely worse than the guys with low self-esteem. But like you said, guys with low self-esteem tend to treat people like **** as well. Balance is key.


----------



## waterfairy

forgetmylife said:


> No joke, I read an article awhile ago that was supposed to be all scientific apparently, and it said that the most attractive body part (on average) for both males and female was the booty... Maybe it was a joke? I mean, I can understand this from a guy's perspective obviously, but not from a woman's perspective.
> 
> So ladies, when it comes to physical attraction, how important is it that a guy has a visually appealing gluteus? I must admit, mine has seen better days... So if that's really the most important/attractive thing then I'm totally screwed...


I couldn't care less about a guy's ***. Shoulders and chest are where it's at.


----------



## SFC01

waterfairy said:


> I couldn't care less about a guy's ***. Shoulders and *chest* are where it's at.


will moobs suffice ?


----------



## Karsten

Sheska said:


> Okay, so I have put some serious thought into this one. I work in a big tower block. My window faces a quiet little street corner, where the subject in question could dismount his white steed, crank up the volume on his ghetto blaster with Jet's _Are You Gonna Be My Girl _ on, whilst holding a placard saying "I LOVE YOU! MARRY ME!" and a massive bouquet of corn flowers.
> 
> Alternatively, he can just ask me out for a cuppa coffee and/or a game of chess.


A game of chess? That's romantic as hell.


----------



## waterfairy

SFC01 said:


> will moobs suffice ?


Heck yeah. The bigger the better :lol


----------



## Awkwardpotato

waterfairy said:


> Yeah exactly. Many people with mental health issues think that a relationship will cure them. The fact is, you need to work on yourself before you get into a relationship, otherwise you'll both be miserable. Of course, many mental illnesses can't be completely "cured," but I think that self-esteem is one of the major things that need to be fixed before taking that step. I really believe in the philosophy that you need to learn to love yourself before you love someone else.
> 
> I think in my case, my ex was just a psycho, manipulative *******. He made me miserable and would constantly do things to hurt my feelings when I told him countless times to stop. He would also throw and hit **** when he got upset which was kinda scary sometimes. But I agree that two people with mental health issues can be a recipe for a bad relationship. I mean, it's nice that they can relate to each other and all, but they need to be somewhat stable before getting into a relationship.


Seems like you made the right decision ending that relationship. It must have been very straining.

I agree with all the above. A relationship doesn't cure your issues. You take them with you in the relationship. If you still have them, you have to make sure not to take them out on your partner, because it will be very difficult for them to always be dealing with that on the long term. 
I kept the worst symptoms of my depression hidden when my boyfriend was with me. I mean, I still talked to him about it, but when I didn't feel enthusiasm at all during his attempts to cheer me up, I'd either fake it or let him know I really appreciated it; I'd stop myself from working out my frustation on him and I did my very best to still be supportive during his bad days. It turns out that was really the best thing to do.The mental issues make it harder to do, but at the same time you get so much more support back from it. And that's something you really need during the darkest times.


----------



## Karsten

Sheska said:


> I think it's ideal  You learn so much about the person sitting opposite you on the basis of their game. The downside is that they will learn so much about me and not all of it would be good :blush


What will they learn? That you're willing to sacrifice everything to destroy them? :lol


----------



## Neal

waterfairy said:


> I couldn't care less about a guy's ***. Shoulders and chest are where it's at.


I've wondered about that myself. Men are the same way where we're into drastically different things. I've not often gotten to hear women talk about that though.


----------



## Karsten

Sheska said:


> Well, assuming for a second that I can play and tell the king from the queen, hell yeah I'm after their blood.
> 
> But no, I'm as much of an insecure and indecisive player as I am away from the board. Plus, I get so absorbed in the game I forget about the actual person in front of me. It's hard to focus on a human being when you're beating a path through to the enemy king. The upside is that I no longer worry about another person in front of me


Yeah, I'm the same. There's just so many options. You can literally lose your mind over the chess board, lol.


----------



## Karsten

Sheska said:


> Do you dream about the games you lost? Going over your moves? That has happened to me so many times. I love it. Beats my usual nightmares


Bobby Fischer is that you? :b

I can't say I've ever dreamed about chess. My dreams are usually strange and vivid fantasy lands devoid of logic, lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SFC01 said:


> why do you girls get all clingy and cuddly after sex ? It is quite annoying you know







4:44 onwards


----------



## Karsten

Sheska said:


> OMG his game against Byrne! Poetry in motion. I would sell my soul for even a crumb of his talent.
> 
> Ha, don't get me started about fantasy lands and logic. I recently dreamt I was rigging the US election and Trump found out. Think I should stop watching all of the US Senate hearings.


Yeah, it's crazy to see how their brains worked. I mean, I wouldn't even be able to see the beauty some of those games without someone analyzing it and breaking it down for me, lol. They're just a level beyond.

My condolences to you. If Trump started invading my dreams, I think I'd never sleep again.


----------



## 2Milk

Persephone The Dread said:


> 4:44 onwards


lmao I love this ****ing guy.

"It makes me into an idiot. I'm jacking off to morons. ehhh look my tits. Yeahh your tits are awesome" lmao.


----------



## SFC01

Persephone The Dread said:


> 4:44 onwards


Haha, now I know - damn !! I`ll have a rethink.


----------



## Sabk

forgetmylife said:


> People go through different stages in their life. I think most people want to find love in the end (of course not everyone, some want to stay single or have an open-relationship/be polyamorous). And I think it's possible love can even come from a hookup or short-term relationship as funny as that sounds; or even from just being platonic friends... But of course that is going to be somewhat unlikely since that's not the goal in such a situation, but it can still happen I'd imagine.


Totally agree with you there.



forgetmylife said:


> Of course even with hookups I think there has to be at least some kind of connection and mutual respect and on the same-page and open about what they want. Not speaking from experience here, simply ruminating so I could be a bit off about all of this...


Ha! You're a lot more optimistic about this than I am. Cynical to the bone, sometimes. I think there's a rampant romanticizing of what a connection is. It could be surface-level and fleeting, or deep and constant. A connection can be as simple as two horny people, in the same place at the same time, who are moderately attracted to one another, at that specific time.



forgetmylife said:


> Like I want something serious no doubt, but I recently had my first relationship and it was surely a learning experience to put it mildly. Right now I'm sorta afraid to try to connect with someone on a deep level again. I also want to "enjoy being single" whatever that entails before I tie the knot with someone, especially being young and all I guess. Maybe that's disrespectful and selfish, but I don't think so if I'm open about it. idk. I don't want to be tied down to someone right now I feel like life is strssful enough atm trying to find my way and all and get on my feet. Not a lot of women want a guy who's not on their feet yet and doesn't really know who they are I suppose. So I'm just trying to enjoy life to the max I guess, if possible, while I still can and am still young. I never got to enjoy being single. I feel like a lot of women, like your mainstream average woman is ready to find the one and start a family so soon because they've already had their fun early on because men constantly throw themselves at women for sex and/or short-term relationships and the like. Like especially during the high school and college party years. But a decent amount also just want to dive right into something serious from the get-go I guess, without messing around with anything else beforehand. Perhaps I'm biased? And my perspective is skewed? Because I've been around nothing but party people lately with my new job lol.


I completely understand where you're coming from. Not wanting to deeply connect with someone right now. I'm in the same phase. I also had what felt like my first real relationship (although it wasn't really one) and it left me kind of broken.
However, I don't really agree with seeing marriage or a committed relationship as being tied down. Not in this oppressive, suffocating sort of way. People joke about that, it gets ingrained in the mass consciousness, but I've always thought that people just go about it the wrong way; they settle for the wrong person, compromise their personal sense of worth and values for a relationship that actually doesn't fulfill them. That, to me, is what leads to one feeling trapped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabk

forgetmylife said:


> What you are saying about the insulting thing makes sense, but on the other hand I think if two adults are on the same page and just want to have some "fun" without having to be tied down to something for the rest of their life, which half the time doesn't work out in the long-run anyways (50% of marriages end in divorce) I don't see how such a situation would be insulting to anyone involved assuming no one is cheating or lying about their health or intentions...


Yeah, that's why I said it depends on the woman. On the person, really.



forgetmylife said:


> Anyways, I'm not a female so I shouldn't be making responses like this lol. But thanks for your perspective, pretty much lines up with how I already suspected most women feel about this. I think most are this way because they've already had their NSA fun early on, or, they simply have always wanted something more serious and long-term from the get-go. And then you get the true lone wolves who just have never stopped the partying and hooking-up lifestyle they started in college or w/e. Or they go all-out after a very bad divorce or something. Or there's also those women that just go after famous and/or very wealthy people for their money, and that's pretty much their life I suppose. Almost like a high-end prostitute that's in the closet so to speak and trying to cover up what they're really after and what they're really actually doing.


Lol, I don't know, man. I've never 'had my fun'. It's just not in me. I don't see the appeal in casual stuff. I get it, but it just wouldn't work for me. To each their own, though.



forgetmylife said:


> (not as awkward as asking how you guys urinate into a cup though right haha)


-__- I don't even know what to say to that! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShadowOne

waterfairy said:


> Typically guys hug me but I talk to them longer than a few days before I meet them. I think a hug would be appropriate regardless though.


that worked out. appreciate the hug green light lol


----------



## CWe

Do you like sports?


----------



## Sabk

CWe said:


> Do you like sports?


Only tennis. That, I can watch year round.
I usually get swept up in events like the Olympics or the soccer world cup. Other than that, meh.

Edit

However, I find it HIGHLY entertaining watching guys watch sports. They get so into it, it's funny. I also find it impressive and oddly sexy when they insanely passionate about a sport/team, knowing all the stats and whatever.


----------



## blue2

Why does your kind like horse's and cats ?


----------



## Memories of Silence

Note: I have changed the name of both versions of the "Ask A Female Anything" thread to differentiate between them, as there were some people who weren't sure which thread they were posting in. Some posts have had to be moved or deleted.

This thread is for all ages, and needs to be kept PG/"safe for work".

Non-PG/NSFW questions can be posted in the 18+ version, found here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f321/ask-a-female-anything-1197849/

Requests for access to the 18+ forum can be posted here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f329/

These are the rules you will need to read before making a request:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/18-forum-1205897/


----------



## 629753

Do you like Drake?


----------



## Fangirl96

CWe said:


> Do you like sports?


Always hated it, but i have grown to uhm...respect its existence. I like horse sports because i love horses. Tv shows have made me a little interested in swimming. Figure skating is pretty cool too. Everything else gets a no from me. The olympics is pretty cool tho. I want to put more effort into watching some sports next time and not just the opening/closing shows



impedido10 said:


> Do you like Drake?


Nope. Dont understand the hype at all. I dont hate him or his music, i just literally couldnt care less. Or are we talking about drake bell. Because the answer is still exactly the same


----------



## 629753

Fangirl96 said:


> Always hated it, but i have grown to uhm...respect its existence. I like horse sports because i love horses. Tv shows have made me a little interested in swimming. Figure skating is pretty cool too. Everything else gets a no from me. The olympics is pretty cool tho. I want to put more effort into watching some sports next time and not just the opening/closing shows
> 
> Nope. Dont understand the hype at all. I dont hate him or his music, i just literally couldnt care less. Or are we talking about drake bell. Because the answer is still exactly the same


listen to Take Care, maybe you will change ur mind


----------



## waterfairy

impedido10 said:


> Do you like Drake?


No but I think a lot of other girls do. I liked him as Jimmy Brooks in Degrassi though lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Does heavy-metal music scare you?


----------



## waterfairy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Does heavy-metal music scare you?


Yes lol I prefer softer stuff like thrash metal and nu metal


----------



## 629753

waterfairy said:


> No but I think a lot of other girls do. I liked him as Jimmy Brooks in Degrassi though lol


Wheelchair Jimmy? Hahaha


----------



## Kevin001

Is it awkward buying feminine products at the store? What if the cashier is a hot guy?


----------



## The Library of Emma

Kevin001 said:


> Is it awkward buying feminine products at the store? What if the cashier is a hot guy?


As much as i'd like to accept it as necessary aspect of life as a woman, I still find it uncomfortable to carry them openly in a store, exponentially more so to be carrying them around men.

Somehow whenever i am with my mother and we happen to be buying these, she seems to land us with a male cashier. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

She and Her Darkness said:


> As much as i'd like to accept it as necessary aspect of life as a woman, I still find it uncomfortable to carry them openly in a store, exponentially more so to be carrying them around men.
> 
> Somehow whenever i am with my mother and we happen to be buying these, she seems to land us with a male cashier. :laugh:


Haha

As a cashier I wonder about this. I see women buying vagisil, vaginal washes, etc and I'm like hmm lol.

I mean as a guy buying condoms and lube is a little awkward especially if that is the only thing you're buying.

Had a guy say hey where the condoms at? Said his girl is waiting....wow lol.


----------



## waterfairy

Kevin001 said:


> Is it awkward buying feminine products at the store? What if the cashier is a hot guy?


Definitely. It shouldn't be, but it is. That's why the self check out at Target is always nice.


----------



## Twilightforce

Why do random girls I don't know wave at me?


----------



## waterfairy

Twilightforce said:


> Why do random girls I don't know wave at me?


Because they think you're cuteeee!


----------



## Karsten

Why do random girls I don't know puke violently as I walk past?

*Edit* I understand now how to use passed and past.


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> Is it awkward buying feminine products at the store? What if the cashier is a hot guy?


Nope. I'll even say aloud to my mother when others are around, "I'm going to go get some tampons!" (Other women seem to loiter around the tampons a lot, making them hard to get to. :roll )

I also often have to stop by what they euphemistically call the "family planning aisle" (hint--condoms and kinky jellies) to buy water-soluble lubricant. This is for a _non_-sexual reason, but considering the area it's shelved in, I can't help but wonder if anyone watching me thinks I'm getting it for fun. "Damn, girl goes through a lot of lubricant." :um

I've never seen a hot male cashier around here. :/ Wouldn't matter anyway, I wouldn't see him as a romantic interest so I wouldn't be any more uncomfortable than usual.


----------



## waterfairy

Karsten said:


> Why do random girls I don't know puke violently as I walk passed?


Because your aura alone gets them pregnant immediately so they're nauseous from the dramatic increase in hCG levels.


----------



## Karsten

waterfairy said:


> Because your aura alone gets them pregnant immediately so they're nauseous from the dramatic increase in hCG levels.


So, I'm a dad? :O

I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Is it awkward buying feminine products at the store? What if the cashier is a hot guy?


No. Pretty sure most people surmise, on some level, that I have a vagina and that it does things most vaginas do. If that makes them feel awkward or uncomfortable, that's _their_ problem. lol I'm busy with my own... Like emotionally preparing myself to pay 18 ****ing bucks for Monistat. What is that bull****?


----------



## Karsten

Ai said:


> Pretty sure most people surmise, on some level, that I have a vagina


:rofl


----------



## Ai

Karsten said:


> :rofl


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Is it awkward buying feminine products at the store?


Not, really. I have moments when I wonder if they'll ask themselves or me questions, but I tend to get over it very quickly. It's more of an after thought than an actual worry.



> What if the cashier is a hot guy?


I've never dealt with a 'hot cashier' when buying feminine hygiene products. 
But I did once when buying underwear. The last thing I wanted was to feel self-conscious about buying nice panties for myself, so when I got to the register, it's like I dared him to say something, with my eyes. He didn't, I paid and left.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

waterfairy said:


> That's why the self check out at Target is always nice.





Sabk said:


> I've never dealt with a 'hot cashier' when buying feminine hygiene products.
> But I did once when buying underwear. The last thing I wanted was to feel self-conscious about buying nice panties for myself, so when I got to the register, it's like I dared him to say something, with my eyes. He didn't, I paid and left.


:laugh:


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


>


----------



## tehuti88

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Does heavy-metal music scare you?


Nah...it's not my thing, though. :/ I like a little bit of symphonic metal, if it doesn't have operatic-style singing or screaming/monster growling. Unfortunately, a lot of it does.

Within Temptation and some later Nightwish are pretty good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Nah...it's not my thing, though. :/ I like a little bit of symphonic metal, if it doesn't have operatic-style singing or screaming/monster growling. Unfortunately, a lot of it does.
> 
> Within Temptation and some later Nightwish are pretty good.


You might like this track?






It's not 100% clean vocals though, but mostly.

Or this:






Or maybe this:






Actually that last one might be a bit heavier than what you like, I'm not a good judge lol.

Lots of classic heavy metal doesn't have screaming vocals, but probably not your thing.

edit: oh yeah forgot about these guys


----------



## Ai

Sheska said:


> Oh gods, girl, thanks for reminding me how much I love your posts :haha :clap


Glad to be of service? 

:grin2:


----------



## Twilightforce

tehuti88 said:


> Nah...it's not my thing, though. :/ I like a little bit of symphonic metal, if it doesn't have operatic-style singing or screaming/monster growling. Unfortunately, a lot of it does.
> 
> Within Temptation and some later Nightwish are pretty good.


Power metal does t have growling. Maybe some but mostly not.


----------



## Cashel

tehuti88 said:


> Nah...it's not my thing, though. :/ I like a little bit of symphonic metal, if it doesn't have operatic-style singing or screaming/monster growling. Unfortunately, a lot of it does.
> 
> Within Temptation and *some later Nightwish are pretty good*.


After Tarja left? Heresy.



Persephone The Dread said:


> You might like this track?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not 100% clean vocals though, but mostly.


Weird, I used to listen to some of their stuff years ago. I wouldn't have expected to see them brought up on this site, they seem pretty niche.


----------



## unemployment simulator

what is the code for the security door which hides the room full of money at my local bank?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cashel said:


> After Tarja left? Heresy.
> 
> Weird, I used to listen to some of their stuff years ago. I wouldn't have expected to see them brought up on this site, they seem pretty niche.


I listen to tons of lots of different music, but I've brought them up here before and some others have heard of them too. I'd guess they're more popular in Europe though.


----------



## tehuti88

Cashel said:


> After Tarja left? Heresy.


I knew somebody would be irked about that. :lol She's a bit too operatic for me...I liked one song though, not sure what it was? "Nemo" or something?

Mostly I liked their _Dark Passion Play_, I haven't had the chance to listen to the albums they've put out since then enough to develop any favorites. I _love_ the instrumental versions of their songs.



Persephone The Dread said:


> You might like this track?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not 100% clean vocals though, but mostly.
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that last one might be a bit heavier than what you like, I'm not a good judge lol.
> 
> Lots of classic heavy metal doesn't have screaming vocals, but probably not your thing.
> 
> edit: oh yeah forgot about these guys


I listened to bits of these last night, most are a bit heavy for me. :/ For some reason I've never much enjoyed male-vocal symphonic metal, I'm not sure why. And if there's like more than one sentence or two that's growled or screamed I get turned off. ops

"Beautiful Tragedy," that one's kind of interesting because I have that CD and I remember I _did_ like some of the music on it (I left a positive review at Amazon), I just don't remember that being one of the specific songs. Unfortunately, with their next album the lead singer returned to screaming. ;_; So that album seems like it was kind of an anomaly for them.

I didn't get to listen to the whole thing (it was late at night and the video kind of freaked me out ops :lol ) but that last one, the New Years Day one, sounded interesting.

I couldn't tell if there was any (the first one was in another language?), but I also get turned off if there's cursing. :lol Not mild stuff, but like the S and F words. I don't listen to my music in front of people, but I prefer it be safe enough that I could do so if I wanted.

...Jeez I'm picky. :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I knew somebody would be irked about that. :lol She's a bit too operatic for me...I liked one song though, not sure what it was? "Nemo" or something?
> 
> Mostly I liked their _Dark Passion Play_, I haven't had the chance to listen to the albums they've put out since then enough to develop any favorites. I _love_ the instrumental versions of their songs.
> 
> I listened to bits of these last night, most are a bit heavy for me. :/ For some reason I've never much enjoyed male-vocal symphonic metal, I'm not sure why. And if there's like more than one sentence or two that's growled or screamed I get turned off. ops
> 
> "Beautiful Tragedy," that one's kind of interesting because I have that CD and I remember I _did_ like some of the music on it (I left a positive review at Amazon), I just don't remember that being one of the specific songs. Unfortunately, with their next album the lead singer returned to screaming. ;_; So that album seems like it was kind of an anomaly for them.
> 
> I didn't get to listen to the whole thing (it was late at night and the video kind of freaked me out ops :lol ) but that last one, the New Years Day one, sounded interesting.
> 
> I couldn't tell if there was any (the first one was in another language?), but I also get turned off if there's cursing. :lol Not mild stuff, but like the S and F words. I don't listen to my music in front of people, but I prefer it be safe enough that I could do so if I wanted.
> 
> ...Jeez I'm picky. :um


Ah damn like I say I'm not a good measure because I like heavy stuff too lol. Hm have you heard of Sirenia though? I remember at least one of their songs was pretty light Path to decay or something like that.

Also yeah that's why I didn't recommend some of In This Moment's other stuff, I love her screamy vocals though XD they're quite interesting to me because they're very powerful but she doesn't imitate male-typical scream vocals.

And oh OK I'm not sure about the cursing hmm, I don't remember all the lyrics. There wouldn't be in the first song because their stuff is heavily folk based so I think they generally avoid that. The language is an approximation of Gaulish which is a dead Celtic language from central Europe.

Also I bought Dark Passion Play on CD as a teenager when it came out, it had some good songs on I think.


----------



## komorikun

Maybe this thread should be called (PG-13 Version).


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ah damn like I say I'm not a good measure because I like heavy stuff too lol. Hm have you heard of Sirenia though? I remember at least one of their songs was pretty light Path to decay or something like that.
> 
> Also yeah that's why I didn't recommend some of In This Moment's other stuff, I love her screamy vocals though XD they're quite interesting to me because they're very powerful but she doesn't imitate male-typical scream vocals.
> 
> And oh OK I'm not sure about the cursing hmm, I don't remember all the lyrics. There wouldn't be in the first song because their stuff is heavily folk based so I think they generally avoid that. The language is an approximation of Gaulish which is a dead Celtic language from central Europe.
> 
> Also I bought Dark Passion Play on CD as a teenager when it came out, it had some good songs on I think.


Okay, I feel really dumb now. There IS an In This Moment CD I enjoyed, but apparently this wasn't it. :um I just listened to a few samples on Amazon and they aren't the music I remember, in fact she screams a lot on this album. Thing is, I can't for the life of me find the other album in their MP3 listing on Amazon. So weird. Maybe it's CD only...? I seem to think it had an Alice In Wonderland theme, but maybe that was a different album, too. :con

I'll have to look harder tomorrow but this was going to bug the snot out of me unless I corrected myself. ops :lol

Will have more to say later.


----------



## tehuti88

I _think_ this is the CD. Doesn't look like it's available on MP3 so that's probably why I couldn't find it last night. I can't sample the songs but I seem to recall I really liked the one called "You Always Believed," and I think the one called "Into The Light" was also good but too sad for me to listen to much.

https://smile.amazon.com/Dream-This-Moment/dp/B001D48KVS/


----------



## ShadowOne

if someone you've seen around, but youve never really talked to liked you on a dating app and you found out, would you feel that as an uncomfortable/awkward situation and feel weird if you did talk to them? Whether you felt the same or not, does that change how you feel?


----------



## Witchblade

ShadowOne said:


> if someone you've seen around, but youve never really talked to liked you on a dating app and you found out, would you feel that as an uncomfortable/awkward situation and feel weird if you did talk to them? Whether you felt the same or not, does that change how you feel?


Yeah that'd be pretty ****ed up. If you like someone that you actually know then you should go talk to them, not hide behind a screen. That comes across as cowardly.


----------



## ShadowOne

Witchblade said:


> Yeah that'd be pretty ****ed up. If you like someone that you actually know then you should go talk to them, not hide behind a screen. That comes across as cowardly.


"****ed up" seems a little extreme, but i hear you


----------



## tehuti88

I will never wear a swimsuit, period.


----------



## whispered0mens

crimeclub said:


> When girls poop- ...I mean, visit the 'rainbow receptacle seat', do they all turn on the faucet during or is it just the girls I've dated? Even long-term, like 3 years in and the faucet was still utilized.


I personally turn on the faucet because I have anxiety about people hearing me use the bathroom, which is stupid cause everyone does it, but it still freaks me out. :flush


----------



## Ai

ShadowOne said:


> if someone you've seen around, but youve never really talked to liked you on a dating app and you found out, would you feel that as an uncomfortable/awkward situation and feel weird if you did talk to them? Whether you felt the same or not, does that change how you feel?


Only if that's all they did. If they didn't then try to, like, reach out to me in _some_ way, it would feel a little odd.

Weirdest, though, is when it's someone who actively disliked you in the past... This did happen to me while I was still on OkCupid. Dude from high school. It was awkward. I couldn't decide if he realized who I was or not. lol


----------



## tehuti88

:um ...


----------



## Skeletra

Are uggs as warm as they look?


----------



## Twilightforce

How do i tell if a girl is not a lesbian? Because they all look like lesbian to me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Twilightforce said:


> How do i tell if a girl is not a lesbian? Because they all look like lesbian to me.


I think you need to chill



Twilightforce said:


> Why are all women bisexual or lesbian?





Twilightforce said:


> You forgot the lesbian part.





Twilightforce said:


> My world is a all female lesbian world.





Twilightforce said:


> Lesbian





Twilightforce said:


> Don't trust them. Lesbian is the way to go.





Twilightforce said:


> Lesbian maybe.





Twilightforce said:


> Like a lesbian?





Twilightforce said:


> Im always worried i might fall in love with a lesbian.





Twilightforce said:


> If I like you then you're probably a lesbian.





Twilightforce said:


> You look like a pretty lesbian.





Twilightforce said:


> She is probably lesbian.





Twilightforce said:


> I want to look like a sexy lesbian.





Twilightforce said:


> I think she might be a lesbian.





Twilightforce said:


> I think all women are lesbian. So I can relate what you're going through.





Twilightforce said:


> You can make yourself a lesbian.





Twilightforce said:


> No. Being straight is so weird. I wish I was lesbian.





Twilightforce said:


> Why do women like touching each other in a sexual way?





Twilightforce said:


> Only women are gay.


Don't get me started on your other account.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Do you think pack mules are cute?


----------



## Barakiel

Who was your very first husbando or waifu?


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think you need to chill


:lol



Twilightforce said:


> I want to look like a sexy lesbian.





Twilightforce said:


> How do i tell if a girl is not a lesbian? Because they all look like lesbian to me.


There now, all you have to do is look like any sexy woman...and then you'll at least know to avoid women who look like you, because they're definitely lesbian.

Or something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Who was your very first husbando or waifu?


I've never had one, but I can get on that level by channelling younger me: I was into Cloud, Sephiroth, Vincent, Yazoo, Kadaj, especially Yazoo (he didn't get enough screentime in that film,) Tseng (let's summarise this as half the cast.) I didn't really like Rufus as such, but I liked shipping him with Tseng and reading fanfiction because that was hot (and I won't explain why because this is 'not 18+.' also I read fanfiction with various combinations of those other characters as well) Genesis was also kind of hot.

I also liked Howl from Howl's moving castle, and a bunch of Fruits Basket characters but I never watched the anime only read the manga. Too many to list but my favourite ships were Hatori/Ayame, Ritsu/Ayame, Yuki/Kyo, especially the first two. Uotani and that rooster guy even though I didn't read fanfiction of that pairing and actually cannon - shocking, and I liked Rin (the horse.) Kind of weird how they're almost all technically related and all shacking up (I mean in the cannon story as well,) but Japan gonna Japan.

Also liked L from Death Note. Shipped L/Light for a while.

Lots of other fandoms, but they're mostly Western so won't go through them all.

If I continued watching princess jellyfish when I started watching that no doubt Kuranosuke Koibuchi.

Oh and this character, but just based on it's a 2d ****ing drawing physical appearance because I actually don't remember what happened in that comic at all now:

http://pic3.taadd.com/comics/pic5/37/42277/590970/2217ad1dd50c1017d3df6b44b7c45508.jpg

I don't think I really answered the question. I'm not entirely sure which would be first hmmm.. I definitely dig Howl he has long hair they all do idiot and a castle that moves. Also Calcifer's hilarious.

Edit: I just realised that last paragraph makes it seem like I misread your question, I didn't I just can't remember which was first chronologically and then went off on another tangent.


----------



## tehuti88

Skeletra said:


> Are uggs as warm as they look?


I've only tried cheap knockoff Uggs from Wal-Mart and all I can say is they fall apart easily. :/



WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you think pack mules are cute?


Yes...? :um (If this was the 18+ version I'd feel very suspicious right now... :lol )



Barakiel said:


> Who was your very first husbando or waifu?


*Googles "husbando"*

I never ship myself with anybody. One time only I started to wonder what it'd be like if Turles from _Dragon Ball Z_ was my boyfriend, but then I realized how much of a turnoff it is to fantasize about myself in any fashion, plus Turles is a douche, so I stopped.

...That was probably a bit too honest an answer. :um


----------



## SamanthaStrange

avatarivn said:


> Two questions
> 
> If your male partner has a severe SA, would you still expect him to act in a manly way in public (even if he is just making a fake persona and/or not fooling anyone with it)?
> 
> Would you be OK with having to point out a male friend's issues with SA (like telling him to stop looking so scared of people or something like that)? Do you think that should be said and/or discussed or its better to stay out of it (whether he is socially anxious or not)?
> 
> p.s. thanks in advance for any opinion regarding these questions.


I don't know what "act in a manly way in public" even means. :con


----------



## Mrs Robot

avatarivn said:


> Two questions
> 
> If your male partner has a severe SA, would you still expect him to act in a manly way in public (even if he is just making a fake persona and/or not fooling anyone with it)?
> 
> Would you be OK with having to point out a male friend's issues with SA (like telling him to stop looking so scared of people or something like that)? Do you think that should be said and/or discussed or its better to stay out of it (whether he is socially anxious or not)?
> 
> p.s. thanks in advance for any opinion regarding these questions.


No, he can act in public anyway he wants. There would be no expectations.

No, I wouldn't like to point it out. I would stay out it. Whether someone is anxious or not is none of my business.


----------



## Overdrive

Do you know some martial art techniques ?


----------



## cinto

Overdrive said:


> Do you know some martial art techniques ?


Actually I do.


----------



## tehuti88

Overdrive said:


> Do you know some martial art techniques ?


Nope.

I bit a guy once, though. :stu


----------



## Gloaming

Skeletra said:


> Are uggs as warm as they look?


Yes, they're really warm and cozy and I'm so grateful for them during the winter because my college is in the mountains and the wind is brutal.


----------



## SplendidBob

Riker said:


> Would you wear a swimsuit like this?


Just saw this, yeh I would wear that. Not a woman though.



SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't know what "act in a manly way in public" even means. :con


Lots of roaring, I think.


----------



## tehuti88

splendidbob said:


> Lots of roaring, I think.


And throwing tantrums.


----------



## SplendidBob

tehuti88 said:


> And throwing tantrums.


Of course


----------



## waterfairy

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think you need to chill
> 
> Don't get me started on your other account.


Omg lmao someone has a fixation with lesbians.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> Lots of roaring, I think.


I expect everyone to do this in public.


----------



## tehuti88

avatarivn said:


> *Would you hate having to be the ones to confess their love first?* (I know its expected of the guy to be the one pursuing, but I wouldn't be able to flirt in a non-creepy way even at gunpoint :cry )


I can confess my love to guys until I turn blue, it'll all end the same way. Humiliating rejection, and probably a good deal of mockery to boot. Easier to just keep silent and go on unnoticed as always.

Yeah, I'd hate having to confess my love first, especially _because_ it'd only end in rejection and ridicule. I feel sorry for some of the guys who hate doing it, too, because I know how much rejection hurts (based on non-romantic experiences only, granted).


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> I expect everyone to do this in public.


Well indeed, and certainly before a speech


----------



## Overdrive

Would you like to go to Tomorrowland someday ?


----------



## cinto

Overdrive said:


> Would you like to go to Tomorrowland someday ?


I did want to go after watching Hardwell perform there in 2013 (youtube) but now I don't really mind if I don't.


----------



## Kevin001

What does it mean when a girl asks you how her outfit looks?


----------



## PrincessV

Kevin001 said:


> What does it mean when a girl asks you how her outfit looks?


Pretty sure she wants you to tell her she's hot. Hehe, on more innocent terms, she's just asking for a males perspective on how she looks. If one guy likes my outfit, then I'm confident other guys will find it attractive too! But, mayybe she secretly likes you? (therefore wanting your opinion, which probably means a lot to her..) Too many possibilities Kevin.


----------



## PrincessV

avatarivn said:


> Would you hate having to be the ones to confess their love first? (I know its expected of the guy to be the one pursuing, but I wouldn't be able to flirt in a non-creepy way even at gunpoint :cry )


No, I'm the kind of girl who goes after what she wants. I'll let you know I love you. (even to the degree of scary obsessive ) Don't worry, you'll find a girl who will be perfect for you, and when the time comes, you'll see how everything perfectly falls together. Girl's can confess their love too. (trust me)


----------



## forgetmylife

would you cuddle buddy?


----------



## Kevin001

PrincessV said:


> Pretty sure she wants you to tell her she's hot. Hehe, on more innocent terms, she's just asking for a males perspective on how she looks. If one guy likes my outfit, then I'm confident other guys will find it attractive too! But, mayybe she secretly likes you? (therefore wanting your opinion, which probably means a lot to her..) Too many possibilities Kevin.


Yeah, I told the chick she looked good and she said good . So probably wanted a general opinion I guess.


----------



## RealityoftheSituation

Do you dye your hair yourself, and if so do you use bright colors time to time ?


----------



## tehuti88

Overdrive said:


> Would you like to go to Tomorrowland someday ?


No...not interested in stuff like that. That's like in Disney World or something, right? :con

(I'm going to feel really stupid if it isn't...and I'm starting to suspect it isn't. ;_; )



Kevin001 said:


> What does it mean when a girl asks you how her outfit looks?


I hate saying this but it probably means she wants to be complimented. ;_;



forgetmylife said:


> would you cuddle buddy?


No...it'd most likely lead in a direction I wouldn't want it to go in.



RealityoftheSituation said:


> Do you dye your hair yourself, and if so do you use bright colors time to time ?


Nah, I don't want to stand out like that. I think bright hair looks better on a person who's attractive and/or quirky enough to pull it off, and that isn't me.

I've been getting more white hairs though, so I worry that hair dye might be in my future. :sigh I don't even now how to dye.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RealityoftheSituation said:


> Do you dye your hair yourself, and if so do you use bright colors time to time ?


I did a few years back, always did it myself a few I had:

dark red/burgundy sort of colour

purple

purple and turqoise

purple and pink

reddy brown with purple

black

bleached blond (briefly in between colours had to bleach it to add unnatural colours,)

orange, red, purple, pink, green etc kind of multicoloured thing.

turquoise streaks with dark brown

I dyed it black a while back but that's mostly faded to dark brown now next I'm probably going to go with black with neon green and/or purple streaks I think cause I'm getting bored but it takes so much time and unnatural colours mostly wash out quickly unfortunately. Also I'll have to bleach parts again and separating it from the black bit will probably be a pain...


----------



## Overdrive

tehuti88 said:


> That's like in Disney World or something, right? :con
> 
> (I'm going to feel really stupid if it isn't...and I'm starting to suspect it isn't. ;_; )


Lol yeah, it's quite lame for a festival.


----------



## RealityoftheSituation

Persephone The Dread said:


> I did a few years back, always did it myself a few I had:
> 
> dark red/burgundy sort of colour
> 
> purple
> 
> purple and turqoise
> 
> purple and pink
> 
> reddy brown with purple
> 
> black
> 
> bleached blond (briefly in between colours had to bleach it to add unnatural colours,)
> 
> orange, red, purple, pink, green etc kind of multicoloured thing.
> 
> turquoise streaks with dark brown
> 
> I dyed it black a while back but that's mostly faded to dark brown now next I'm probably going to go with black with neon green and/or purple streaks I think cause I'm getting bored but it takes so much time and unnatural colours mostly wash out quickly unfortunately. Also I'll have to bleach parts again and separating it from the black bit will probably be a pain...


I bleached my hair couple days ago on my own, now I'm looking for suitable colors. I had red, pink, plack, blue and orange.

But now I want something really really bright. Not sure what to go. Not sure if I should bleach it one more time either.


----------



## RealityoftheSituation

tehuti88 said:


> Nah, I don't want to stand out like that. I think bright hair looks better on a person who's attractive and/or quirky enough to pull it off, and that isn't me.
> 
> I've been getting more white hairs though, so I worry that hair dye might be in my future. :sigh I don't even now how to dye.


I guess. I have very dark skin and when I try to get a bright color it doesn't look as good as I see on people with bright skin.

I still like it and dye it tho. I really hate the color brown, which is my original eye and hair color.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RealityoftheSituation said:


> I bleached my hair couple days ago on my own, now I'm looking for suitable colors. I had red, pink, plack, blue and orange.
> 
> But now I want something really really bright. Not sure what to go. Not sure if I should bleach it one more time either.


If that's your hair in your avatar that's a tiny bit lighter then I generally have gone and I've gotten it like this bright before:










in good lighting though:










I don't even know how my hair ended up that messy lmao:


----------



## RealityoftheSituation

Persephone The Dread said:


> If that's your hair in your avatar that's a tiny bit lighter then I generally have gone and I've gotten it like this bright before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in good lighting though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how my hair ended up that messy lmao:


3rd shot looks really good, I always wanted to do 2 color mix but I never could. I guess I need to have more friends like me to give me opinions and confidence. It doesn't look that messy, I mean maybe it is but thats the way I like it. You should see mine right now. And yeah that's my hair in avatar.

Also I dig the way how you covered your face.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


>


 This color is nice. :smile2:


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

Do you find it easy to notice when someone fancies you, even if that person is shy/introverted?


----------



## tehuti88

Alleviate Suffering said:


> Do you find it easy to notice when someone fancies you, even if that person is shy/introverted?


Hasn't happened.

I also don't tend to encounter other shy/anxious people IRL. The few I can recall, I think they were all female, and they weren't nearly as anxious as I am.


----------



## Sabk

Alleviate Suffering said:


> Do you find it easy to notice when someone fancies you, even if that person is shy/introverted?


I'd say 70% of the time. The other 30% are because they simply hadn't spoken to me. No talk, no detection (on my part). I found out way later they had a crush on me.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> If that's your hair in your avatar that's a tiny bit lighter then I generally have gone and I've gotten it like this bright before:


This is a great shade. I like this color the best.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RealityoftheSituation said:


> 3rd shot looks really good, I always wanted to do 2 color mix but I never could. I guess I need to have more friends like me to give me opinions and confidence. It doesn't look that messy, I mean maybe it is but thats the way I like it. You should see mine right now. And yeah that's my hair in avatar.
> 
> Also I dig the way how you covered your face.


Thanks, yeah it can be difficult doing more than one colour they tend to bleed together when you rinse after dying. The more colours you add, the harder it is, but then I've never been very careful about it either.

Lol yeah I just went over them quickly with one of the paint brushes in paint.



WillYouStopDave said:


> This color is nice. :smile2:





komorikun said:


> This is a great shade. I like this color the best.


thanks  yeah, the purple/pink/blue one came out surprisingly well at the time I don't think I managed to achieve that shade again.


----------



## Karsten

Persephone The Dread said:


> If that's your hair in your avatar that's a tiny bit lighter then I generally have gone and I've gotten it like this bright before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in good lighting though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how my hair ended up that messy lmao:


Awesome!


----------



## Kevin001

How would it make you feel if guys got periods too? We barely can handle the common cold I just couldn't imagine lol.


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> How would it make you feel if guys got periods too? We barely can handle the common cold I just couldn't imagine lol.


I imagine if guys got periods they'd be used to it and would just handle them the same way women do, some of us take it well and some of us not so much. :stu

For example my periods, while heavy, are actually pretty low in "side effects." I might get more emotional but then again I might not; and I don't get cramps or breast pain or whatever weird stuff (I don't notice bloating since I always wear loose clothes), just a mild backache, and a dose of Pamprin takes that away. I think I'm pretty lucky compared to some other women.


----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> I imagine if guys got periods they'd be used to it and would just handle them the same way women do, some of us take it well and some of us not so much. :stu
> 
> For example my periods, while heavy, are actually pretty low in "side effects." I might get more emotional but then again I might not; and I don't get cramps or breast pain or whatever weird stuff (I don't notice bloating since I always wear loose clothes), just a mild backache, and a dose of Pamprin takes that away. I think I'm pretty lucky compared to some other women.


I hope lol. I'm just imaging it now and......I see tons of guys appreciating women a lot more lol.


----------



## BAH

Do u like oatmeal?


----------



## Skeletra

Amon said:


> Do u like oatmeal?


Yeah, If I put on some sugar and some jam. Otherwise it's kind of boring.


----------



## LUCH0

I've heard rumors, but i could never conform it. Do girls really poop?


----------



## tehuti88

Ohh...something in here disappeared. Interesting.



Amon said:


> Do u like oatmeal?


I hate it, including flavored kinds, to me it's like eating something somebody else already ate. uke



LUCH0 said:


> I've heard rumors, but i could never conform it. Do girls really poop?


:um

...Yes. :tiptoe


----------



## LUCH0

tehuti88 said:


> :um
> 
> ...Yes. :tiptoe


i dont believe it


----------



## tehuti88

LUCH0 said:


> i dont believe it


I can show you really unpleasant pictures!

You might have to wait a few hours, though.


----------



## LUCH0

tehuti88 said:


> I can show you really unpleasant pictures!
> 
> You might have to wait a few hours, though.


your bluffing


----------



## Kevin001

Would it be a problem if your partner made less money than you?


----------



## Barakiel

Would you be open to dating an incubus/succubus?


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker called me sweetie last night. What does that mean? Just a few months ago she was flirting with me but I didn't show interest not she calls me sweetie...hmm.


----------



## veron

Kevin001 said:


> Would it be a problem if your partner made less money than you?


Depends on how much less.



Barakiel said:


> Would you be open to dating an incubus/succubus?


A what?



Kevin001 said:


> Coworker called me sweetie last night. What does that mean? Just a few months ago she was flirting with me but I didn't show interest not she calls me sweetie...hmm.


Who knows. She might think you're endearing but have no actual interest in you, she might be trying to give you a hint, or she might be fantasizing about marrying and having babies with you. One word doesn't really mean much


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Do you guys ****ing eat all the toilet paper or something?


----------



## funnynihilist

RelinquishedHell said:


> Do you guys ****ing eat all the toilet paper or something?


I think they use it to remove makeup or something...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

veron said:


> A what?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incubus

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Succubus

mythological sex demons said to be the progeny of Lilith (along with vampires.)


----------



## komorikun

RelinquishedHell said:


> Do you guys ****ing eat all the toilet paper or something?


I think some women are scared of their own *****, so they wrap toilet paper round and round their hand to wipe. They don't want to come in contact with their crotch at all.

Also some people are just wasteful. I see that in public bathrooms where some people will grab 3 or 4 paper towels to dry their hands, when 1 would have been enough. Wasteful people annoy me.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

komorikun said:


> Also some people are just wasteful. I see that in public bathrooms where some people will grab 3 or 4 paper towels to dry their hands, when 1 would have been enough. Wasteful people annoy me.


That annoys the heck out of me too. They always seem to do it with excessive flourish too, like "look at me my hands are extra clean."


----------



## komorikun

In South America, you aren't supposed to flush toilet paper. So one time I went to the bathroom at work, right after this one coworker (fat Brazilian lady) and I saw in the trashcan a huge wad of toilet paper wrapped in the fashion I described.

Like imagine this but 3 times the size.


----------



## Beatnik

How are you able to so naturally wear clothes that show lot of bare skin, without feeling self conscious or "unsafe"?

I've noticed, that at least 80% of the women wear "unnecessary" short shorts and skirts at summer. I'm not saying there's any reason to feel self conscious and by "unnecessary" I mean that the same cooling effect can be achieved using slightly longer skirt. Compared to men, men are much more likely to wear fully long trousers, even at summer. 
I know it's just me and I'm a creep, but even in the hottest day of the year I could never publicly wear short sleeved shirt, let alone shorts. I would feel so "naked" 
By "unsafe" I mean the practical aspect of the bare skin, when dealing with the environment. If I would wear shorts or t-shirt, I would be constantly fearing (besides the social pressure) stuff like falling over or accidentally hitting my limbs to all kinds of obstacles and getting scratches and scars all over me. 
When I see something like this, l my first thought is...
v









...I mean the second thought is, OMG be careful with those heels, because that concrete looks hard or can she sit anywhere comfortably?, etc...
I know it's also a fashion thing to wear that kind of clothes, but we have this thing called winter here, when the only skin parts of the female body you can see are the palms and face, and then the summer comes and suddenly they're like 70% naked! (and that's like so scary)

Maybe it's a stupid question, because my personal style is just "cover everything all the time"... but do you even think about it or is it just so natural way to dress? And also I never see those scratches & bruises in women's legs, so do you wear make up to cover them or is it just the fact that women don't do all that stupid sh"t that causes premature deaths in men?


----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


> Depends on how much less.


So it is an issue lol.


----------



## Virgo

@Beatnik Where I live we also have summer and then harsh winter, so yeah as soon as it gets warm all of those kind of clothes come out. It just seems natural to me, I don't even think about it. I never fell on the sidewalk or anything like that so I don't worry about getting hurt, I get more self-conscious if I'm blatantly stared at. And I'm not saying you can't look. A young girl walking down the street wearing short shorts or a tiny skirt, understandable.

I'm talking about people who blatantly. Stare.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Do you wear thongs? Is yes, does it make you feel more attractive and confident?


----------



## Virgo

RelinquishedHell said:


> Do you wear thongs? Is yes, does it make you feel more attractive and confident?


I have a few of them. I used to think they were goddamn annoying, and I'd wear them just because I was behind on laundry or something, but then after I while I got used to it so I don't mind wearing them anymore. They don't make me feel any more attractive or confident, personally.


----------



## komorikun

This thread should be titled: (PG Version) Ask a Female Anything


----------



## Ai

RelinquishedHell said:


> Do you guys ****ing eat all the toilet paper or something?


Yes.



doe deer said:


> vaginas are complicated. i also use it to blow my nose.


Your vagina!? :sus

:lol

We clearly have different techniques, you and I...

That _does_ sound complicated, though :lol



Beatnik said:


> How are you able to so naturally wear clothes that show lot of bare skin, without feeling self conscious or "unsafe"?


I don't.



> And also I never see those scratches & bruises in women's legs, so do you wear make up to cover them or is it just the fact that women don't do all that stupid sh"t that causes premature deaths in men?


I make plenty of ill-advised decisions and I am covered in scratches and bruises.


----------



## NayanJ

Do female like shy boys ?


----------



## Lowrider

Do SA affected girls pay more attention to muscular guys, or am I just waisting my time in the gym?


----------



## Gloaming

@Beatnik I thought about it a lot when I first got out of the sort of religious school/church environment I grew up in because it was a really different way of dressing (and it definitely took some adjusting), but now I only really think about it when a guy starts acting creepy. And as a tall girl, shorts are awesome because they're something I can buy without worrying about whether or not they're long enough.


----------



## caelle

RelinquishedHell said:


> Do you wear thongs? Is yes, does it make you feel more attractive and confident?


I felt a little naughty wearing them when I was a teen. But that didn't last long. They just become like normal underwear. Not my style anymore either, I haven't worn them in years.



Lowrider said:


> Do SA affected girls pay more attention to muscular guys, or am I just waisting my time in the gym?


I think girls with SA have different preferences just like those without SA. Personally, muscles don't do anything for me. I mean being a lil toned is nice though.


----------



## Kevin001

How hard is it to find good leggings that are squat proof?


----------



## mt moyt

if a girl likes cars, does that mean they most likely also like 'bad boys'


----------



## clarkekent

Boobies?


----------



## BlackHorse

Why do you wear make up?


----------



## veron

Kevin001 said:


> How hard is it to find good leggings that are squat proof?


I wouldn't know, but I'm guessing not that hard, because I never saw a wardrobe malfunction with those.


mt moyt said:


> if a girl likes cars, does that mean they most likely also like 'bad boys'


That's quite possible. 


clarkekent said:


> Boobies?


No.


BlackHorse said:


> Why do you wear make up?


To try to look less like a corpse. In other words, not to scare people.


----------



## 0589471

mt moyt said:


> if a girl likes cars, does that mean they most likely also like 'bad boys'


I don't care for cars (obvious per my car troubles post lol) but I know girls who do and this to me is quite true. unfortunately.


----------



## komorikun

BlackHorse said:


> Why do you wear make up?


To make the eyes look larger and more well-defined. It doesn't take very long to do. Maybe 5-10 minutes for a quickie job. I only do eyeliner, eyebrow liner, and mascara on work days.

Eyeshadow, foundation, blush, etc. I only do if I'm going out to a bar or something special. That takes more time.

Really doing the hair is way more time consuming and shopping for nice clothes is super time consuming. Exercise and dieting is a real pain in the butt. But for some reason men don't seem to question why a woman would grow their hair long or style it. Nor do they question wearing nice clothing, exercise, or dieting. For whatever reason *makeup* is always the one being questioned.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mt moyt said:


> if a girl likes cars, does that mean they most likely also like 'bad boys'


It means they watched a lot of synthwave music videos





















^ only applies if they start walking around like an extra on the set of Blade Runner.

or they like badboys, or they like status symbols/money, or they're a lesbian, or they just like cars. Or they just like GTA V IRL expansion.


----------



## clarkekent

What do you wear to sleep?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

clarkekent said:


> What do you wear to sleep?


I like to wear pajamas, but sometimes just underwear and a tank top is more comfy, especially in summer.


----------



## komorikun

SamanthaStrange said:


> I like to wear pajamas, but sometimes just underwear and a tank top is more comfy, especially in summer.


Yeah, underwear and tank top is very comfy. I always get overheated if I try to wear pajamas or shorts to bed. Even in winter. I end up taking them off an hour into my sleep.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Yeah, underwear and tank top is very comfy. I always get overheated if I try to wear pajamas or shorts to bed. Even in winter. I end up taking them off an hour into my sleep.


same and it's almost ALWAYS hot here too. komorikun you live in Cali right? so it's about the same for you?


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> same and it's almost ALWAYS hot here too. komorikun you live in Cali right? so it's about the same for you?


I grew up in California, yes. I'm living somewhere else now. Let's just say somewhere much colder than LA. I was living in NYC for a few years too. I just think the blankets really help to retain heat, so it's easy to get hot while sleeping.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My qwestyion is two-pronged....

1. When was the last time you went whole hog?

2. How can I ask the first part of this two-parter and have it not be 18+? Is there any way this can be an innocent question?


----------



## ThatSleepyTree

Marko3 said:


> hmmm... how many of you girls play videogames... percentually?
> And what more, consoles or PC?
> 
> Thank u..


Heyo I do, PC. .-.


----------



## ThatSleepyTree

crimeclub said:


> When girls poop- ...I mean, visit the 'rainbow receptacle seat', do they all turn on the faucet during or is it just the girls I've dated? Even long-term, like 3 years in and the faucet was still utilized.


I mean, I don't, but that's mostly 'cause it wastes water and energy for no good reason...


----------



## mt moyt

would you prefer a guy who looks tough but has a cute personality, or a guy who looks cute but is tough


----------



## Sus y

mt moyt said:


> would you prefer a guy who looks tough but has a cute personality, or a guy who looks cute but is tough


Cute personality. I would pick cute personality over many things.


----------



## gnomealone

I've never failed to be amazed at the ability of women I've been in a relationship with, to remember(almost exactly) stupid or hurtful things I've said. Often these women can remember shiite from months past while
I can barely remember what was spoken moments ago.
My question is, do all women have this innate ability or have I just been lucky? Bear in mind this almost exclusively happens in the context of a
disagreement/argument long after the original comment. 
Secondly, and this is just a general musing to the cosmos, don't women
know the more they encourage/insist that their partners comment on
things they have no expertise or interest in, the greater the likelihood
of stupidity/hurtfulness? Maybe the question is, are women masochists in this regard?
Thanks for any attempt at enlightenment, serious or intentionally spurious.


----------



## Sus y

gnomealone said:


> I've never failed to be amazed at the ability of women I've been in a relationship with, to remember(almost exactly) stupid or hurtful things I've said. Often these women can remember shiite from months past while
> I can barely remember what was spoken moments ago.
> My question is, do all women have this innate ability or have I just been lucky? Bear in mind this almost exclusively happens in the context of a
> disagreement/argument long after the original comment.
> Secondly, and this is just a general musing to the cosmos, don't women
> know the more they encourage/insist that their partners comment on
> things they have no expertise or interest in, the greater the likelihood
> of stupidity/hurtfulness? Maybe the question is, are women masochists in this regard?
> Thanks for any attempt at enlightenment, serious or intentionally spurious.


I guess, some woman are more sensitive and because of so, we could be prone to get hurt easily and not forgetting things and bring them back recurrently, as for me, I'm not a masochist and I would not only remember whatever was told but I would set a very short amount of opportunities and after they are wasted, I'll become intransigent.


----------



## EarthDominator

If a very ugly boy/guy would be looking at you for 1-2 seconds, would it bother you or think he's watching you?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Why are women so amazing?


----------



## Sus y

EarthDominator said:


> If a very ugly boy/guy would be looking at you for 1-2 seconds, would it bother you or think he's watching you?


If he's looking at me, I'll think he's looking at me lol, I wouldn't elaborate more about the specific unless it's more than 2 seconds, I'll say a minute or so, then I'll be scared but not exactly not because he's ugly lol. Also, I normally don't divide people in such kind of categories (ugly, beauty etc) and prob that's the last thing I would be thinking of, but more about what is he looking at me or why, again, if it was a longer stare.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

karenw said:


> No reason born that way.


Ah, that makes total sense.  :grin2:


----------



## jolene23

gnomealone said:


> I've never failed to be amazed at the ability of women I've been in a relationship with, to remember(almost exactly) stupid or hurtful things I've said. Often these women can remember shiite from months past while
> I can barely remember what was spoken moments ago.
> My question is, do all women have this innate ability or have I just been lucky? Bear in mind this almost exclusively happens in the context of a
> disagreement/argument long after the original comment.
> Secondly, and this is just a general musing to the cosmos, don't women
> know the more they encourage/insist that their partners comment on
> things they have no expertise or interest in, the greater the likelihood
> of stupidity/hurtfulness? Maybe the question is, are women masochists in this regard?
> Thanks for any attempt at enlightenment, serious or intentionally spurious.


I can answer you first question. I don't know about other women, but I remember everything someone told me. Eypecially if it was something hurtful. And if that topic comes up later again I'm always like: you said that and that three months ago.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

karenw said:


> Well I was I've no idea about the rest :laugh:


What pretell may the rest be milady.  :grin2:


----------



## princessxkay

EarthDominator said:


> If a very ugly boy/guy would be looking at you for 1-2 seconds, would it bother you or think he's watching you?


Yes, I would be bothered. The same way I would be bothered if an attractive male were to stare at me.


----------



## princessxkay

ANX1 said:


> Why are women so amazing?


We really aren't.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

princessxkay said:


> We really aren't.


I heard you all were.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

princessxkay said:


> Yes, I would be bothered. The same way I would be bothered if an attractive male were to stare at me.


1-2 seconds isn't really staring though.


----------



## EarthDominator

karenw said:


> It's annoying if they think you're interested when they were initially looking & u notice but are definitely not interested & they think you are :laugh:. I wouldn't think he was watching me.


But would you be bothered by it?


----------



## EarthDominator

karenw said:


> In what way? I wouldn't be bothered it happened this wk I just thought u are kidding right because of his response.


Any way you can imagine, and I meant with the 'boy' myself.


----------



## 3stacks

This has probably been asked 100 times as its typical but I'm not going back to check lol. Would you date an average looking guy if he had a great personality?


----------



## tea111red

mt moyt said:


> would you prefer a guy who looks tough but has a cute personality, or a guy who looks cute but is tough


I met this guy that was cute and tough ...he was cute looking and could be cute in the way he was, but also tough at times.... he seemed pretty versatile. I'd prefer someone like him. :mushy


----------



## TNor97

EarthDominator said:


> If a very ugly boy/guy would be looking at you for 1-2 seconds, would it bother you or think he's watching you?


Um I wouldn't think that unless he's doing it every 2 seconds. I mean I can honestly say I look at people allot so i hope no one thinks I'm watching them &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## TNor97

gnomealone said:


> I've never failed to be amazed at the ability of women I've been in a relationship with, to remember(almost exactly) stupid or hurtful things I've said. Often these women can remember shiite from months past while
> I can barely remember what was spoken moments ago.
> My question is, do all women have this innate ability or have I just been lucky? Bear in mind this almost exclusively happens in the context of a
> disagreement/argument long after the original comment.
> Secondly, and this is just a general musing to the cosmos, don't women
> know the more they encourage/insist that their partners comment on
> things they have no expertise or interest in, the greater the likelihood
> of stupidity/hurtfulness? Maybe the question is, are women masochists in this regard?
> Thanks for any attempt at enlightenment, serious or intentionally spurious.


I think it's something in our dna. I always remember what somebody told me and it's actually a good thing cause guys lie allot. I've remembered stuff from like years ago and then the guy will try to change what he said and it's like but that's not what you said that one time. I would be more impressed if I could remember the date and days though. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## TNor97

crimeclub said:


> When girls poop- ...I mean, visit the 'rainbow receptacle seat', do they all turn on the faucet during or is it just the girls I've dated? Even long-term, like 3 years in and the faucet was still utilized.


That's weird. Maybe she just didn't want you hear her taking a poop cause I don't think I've heard any females I've known doin that. Lol


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> This has probably been asked 100 times as its typical but I'm not going back to check lol. Would you date an average looking guy if he had a great personality?


yes, because I'm one of those people that a person I didn't generally notice initially, suddenly becomes MUCH more attractive when I get to know them. It's better to not let the first impression determine everything.


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yes, because I'm one of those people that a person I didn't generally notice initially, suddenly becomes MUCH more attractive when I get to know them. It's better to not let the first impression determine everything.


Thanks for replying


----------



## 0Kelly0

NayanJ said:


> Do female like shy boys ?


 Of course! But too shy can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## ToeSnails

ANX1 said:


> I heard you all were.


They are just as nasty as you and I, my friend.


----------



## cman1

crimeclub said:


> Yeah to block out the sound. Like I get it during the beginning stages of dating, but after a few months it's game-on as far as I'm concerned.


Does that actually work? I don't turn the faucet on but maybe I just don't have noisy poops


----------



## Kevin001

How would you prefer a guy ask you out ? Phone call, text, other? Only face to face?


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> How would you prefer a guy ask you out ? Phone call, text, other? Only face to face?


not by phone, lol. text or in person is ok.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> not by phone, lol. text or in person is ok.


Doesn't a phone call tell you he is really interested and direct?


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Doesn't a phone call tell you he is really interested and direct?


i wouldn't want a phone call because i don't really like talking on the phone.

go w/ what you think is best.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Ok lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> How would you prefer a guy ask you out ? Phone call, text, other? Only face to face?


I would perfer a text. It also depend on who is asking and how much I know them. I am different and complicated. If a guy ever asked me out face to face it would be an automatic reject whether you be someone I barely know or a friend. It is just hard to get with me because I am very comfortable in my own little world. lol. Besides my shy and nervous personality won't allow me to handle a face to face offer.

I am more likely to consider accepting through a text and only if I feel close with a guy. Close as in he must be a close friend and I would have to like him back. This is why I said it all depend on who is asking and how much I know them. But then again if the close guy asked me face to face I probably would still reject. lol. Now you see why I said I am complicated.

No phone call. LOL. I guess it would have to be in some form of writing. Like a letter or a text. This would help me feel less awkward if I read the "offer" in my own voice in my head. I'm just different. And weird. Ha Ha. Approach with caution! 'Less I run away.

Every girl is different so who knows how they would perfer. LOL. I just know what I prefer.

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Fun Spirit said:


> I would perfer a text. It also depend on who is asking and how much I know them. I am different and complicated. If a guy ever asked me out face to face it would be an automatic reject whether you be someone I barely know or a friend. It is just hard to get with me because I am very comfortable in my own little world. lol. Besides my shy and nervous personality won't allow me to handle a face to face offer.
> 
> I am more likely to consider accepting through a text and only if I feel close with a guy. Close as in he must be a close friend and I would have to like him back. This is why I said it all depend on who is asking and how much I know them. But then again if the close guy asked me face to face I probably would still reject. lol. Now you see why I said I am complicated.
> 
> No phone call. LOL. I guess it would have to be in some form of writing. Like a letter or a text. This would help me feel less awkward if I read the "offer" in my own voice in my head. I'm just different. And weird. Ha Ha. Approach with caution! 'Less I run away.
> 
> Every girl is different so who knows how they would perfer. LOL. I just know what I prefer.
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


Thanks for answering I somehow forgot about the whole SA thing lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit

@Kevin001 You're welcome: )
I don't know if that is good or a bad thing for you. LOL.

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## twistix

Kevin001 said:


> Would it be a problem if your partner made less money than you?


No. So long as the person is responsible with money, the amount doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

How would you like your soup in the morning?

With bread?

With toast?

With orange juice?

State other?

How would you like a man to be dressed?


----------



## twistix

^
With extra veggies


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

twistix said:


> ^
> With extra veggies


Thank you for your answer.


----------

